# Améliorons notre français



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour 
JE tente une petite expérience à vous de la concrétiser:

Ils y a quelques frottements à propos du français et de son usage, alors plutôt que d'opposer la liberté de pensée et l'orthographe je vous propose ici de parler du français de votre français et qu'ensemble nous l'améliorons, sans jugements ni moqueries (c'est très important sans moqueries  ).

les fautes les plus communes pourraient déjà être suprimées, les er é, es ez ent, à a, etc etc...

Et puis cela aide baucoup dans le monde du travail de ne pas faire de fautes, ou tout du moins pas trop 

Exemple j'écrivais toujours tu est avec un t à la fin, hors le verbre être je conjugue es à la deuxième personne, quelqun du forum me la dit en privé (merci a toi  ) et depuis je ne fais plus la faute   

Donc si vous avez des difficultés avec le français ou au contraire adorez et maîtrisez cette langue soyez le bienvenue ici  :king:


----------



## Yip (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> JE tente une petite expérience à vous de la concrétiser:
> 
> Il*s* y a quelques frottements à propos du français et de son usage, alors plutôt que d'opposer la liberté de pensée et l'orthographe je vous propose ici de parler du français de votre français et qu'ensemble nous l'améliorons, sans jugements ni moqueries (c'est très important sans moqueries  ).
> ...





 



C'est bien ça le but ?


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2005)

en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne.....euh.... en voilà une bien bonne idée...

si je puis me permettre: 

... et qu'ensemble nous l'améliorons..... améliorions je pense 

...quelqun du forum me la dit en privé... me l'a dit  

et voilà..... bien à toi


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2005)

oups....erreur de post...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

*Je pense que Mackie va adooooorer ce thread*


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça le but ?


Voui  comme tu le sais  je n'ai pas beaucoup d'opportunités d'écrire en français et plutôt que des faires de fautes à longueur de journée autant essayer de s'améliorer non ? 

Bien sûr je pourrais utilisere word et son correcteur (quoi qu'il me faudrait le module français :bebe: ) mais le but n'est pas d'être corrigé mais plutôt de comprendre les règles ou de les redécouvrir.

par exemple


			
				Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> ...quelqun du forum me la dit en privé... me l'a dit


me l'a car c'est le verbe avoir avoir dit me *l'avoir dit* = me l'a dit et non pas la


----------



## heroe (26 Avril 2005)

Moi, je suis vraiment nul en orthographe,
mais je vais essayer de faire des efforts...
ça va jusque la?
 
c'est vrai que quand je poste, je fais vraiement pas attention,
la seule fois ou j'ai eu un 17/20, ma meilleur note en dictée,
et bien c'était une dictée de mots... tout le monde a eu 20,
sauf moi...
(j'ai fait des fautes la?)


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Voui comme tu le sais je n'ai pas beaucoup d'opportunités d'écrire en français et plutôt que de faire des fautes à longueur de journée autant essayer de s'améliorer non ?
> 
> Bien sûr je pourrais utiliser word et son correcteur (quoi qu'il me faudrait le module français ) mais le but n'est pas d'être corrigé mais plutôt de comprendre les règles.




C'est une excellente idée Naas  Comment vois-tu l'évolution de ce fil ? On donne une règle et on l'illustre avec des exemples ?

*Truc pour choisir entre "é" ou "er" :* Il suffit de remplacer le verbe en question par un verbe du 3e gpe, par exemple *prendre*. Si on peut remplacer le verbe par "*prendre*", le verbe est à l'infinitif donc en *er* ; si on peut le remplacer par "*pris*" c'est la forme en *é *(ou ée au féminin).

_exemples :_
&#8226; Naas est tomb*é*. J'écris "é" car je peux dire Naas est *pris*.
&#8226; Nass a voulu mang*er* trois pizzas. J'écris "er" car je peux dire Naas a voulu *prendre* trois pizzas.
&#8226; Elle est tomb*ée*. J'écris "ée" car je peux dire Elle est *prise*.
 

*Quant à la terminaison "ez", elle va avez "vous" ou à l'impératif.*

_exemples :_
&#8226; Vous part*ez* demain.
&#8226; All*ez* ranger votre chambre !


Voilà. Ca te convient ce genre de "truc" ? 

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis vraiment nul en orthographe,
> mais je vais essayer de faire des efforts...
> ça va jusque l*à*?
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord ce ne sont pas des fautes, mais de *simples erreurs *! 

:king:


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

Moi, j'utilise souvent un site qui peut s'avérer très utile c'est http://www.leconjugueur.com/  il y a tous les verbes alors si l'on oublie la terminaison, je crois qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à aller y faire un tour


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente idée Naas  Comment vois-tu l'évolution de ce fil ? On donne une règle et on l'illustre avec des exemples ?


surtout pas de ton professeur ou de remarques déplacées ou pouvant induire un sentiment d'infériorité

Nous ne sommes pas là non plus pour tout corriger mais pour éliminer les principales fautes

donc oui c'est bon comme ça

par exemple pourquoi mettre un accent à là ?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas de ton professeur ou de remarques déplacées ou pouvant induire un sentiment d'infériorité
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas là non plus pour tout corriger mais pour éliminer les principales fautes
> 
> ...





Tout d'abord pour éviter "d'induire un sentiment d'infériorité", il ne faut pas utiliser le mot faute, mais erreur.  

Tout corriger ne sert à rien en effet. De plus, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un est capable d'affirmer qu'il écrit sans aucune erreur ! 

* On ne juge pas la valeur d'un être humain au nombre d'erreurs orthographiques qu'il peut faire ! * 

:king:


----------



## daffyb (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple pourquoi mettre un accent à là ?


Si tu peux remplacer là par ici, alors il faut mettre un accent.
pour l'accent sur le où, si on peut remblacer ou par ou bien, alors il n'y a pas d'accent.


----------



## daffyb (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les *erreurs*les plus communes pourraient déjà être suprimées, les er é, es ez ent, à a, etc etc...


Ici, ce n'est pas vraiment une erreur mais comme on est dans le sujet 
Donc, aprés [size=-1]*etcétera* [/size] (etc.) on met un point et non pas des points de suspension, car cela est redondant.  je cherche les poux [size=-1] [/size]


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

Il y a aussi, pour moi, les règles de typographie qui sont très importantes et qui peuvent constituer des erreurs de Français


----------



## geoffrey (26 Avril 2005)

A mon avis ceux qui devrais lire ce topic ne le ferons pas (9266 si tu m'entends )


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'utilise souvent un site qui peut s'avérer très utile c'est http://www.leconjugueur.com/  il y a tous les verbes alors si l'on oublie la terminaison, je crois qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à aller y faire un tour


exact en plus avec firefox tu peux le rajouter en moteur de recherche très utile   

petite précision, ce fil est plus orienté travaux pratiques, on viens ici pour s'améliorer pas de prise de tête ou des grandes théories  


et encore moins des moqueries


			
				geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ceux qui devrais lire ce topic ne le ferons pas (9266 si tu m'entends )


----------



## daffyb (26 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi, pour moi, les règles de typographie qui sont très importantes et qui peuvent constituer des erreurs de Français


En parlant d'erreurs typographiques 
Français ne prend pas de majuscule en français, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la langue anglaise, mais là _(notez l'accent)_ je m'égarre.


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Avril 2005)

Le site de l'Académie Française un petit mémento sur quelques égarements orthographiques courants.

Une bible du bon usage de la langue française qui nous vient d'outre Quiévrain :





Un indispensable, qui a l'avantage d'être divisé en articles qui sont aisés à lire séparément.

Bonne lecture


----------



## heroe (26 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord ce ne sont pas des fautes, mais de *simples erreurs *!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb mon canard on ne fais pas le prof sinon ce fil va dégénerer comme tout les autres 
par exemple quand dois je mettre tout et tous ?


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Moi, mon problème, mes bêtes noires, ce sont les doubles consonnes. J'en mets là où il ne faut pas, j'en oublie là où elles sont nécessaires.
J'ai appris à intégrer certaines, celles qui changent les "e" en "è", par exemple. Mais les autres, celles qui n'ont pas une incidence évidente sur la prononciation du mot, celles-là m'échappent.
Et je n'ai jamais trouvé de règles ou de trucs efficaces.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2005)

bouffon


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bouffon


 sm j'essaie de garder ce fil dans les rails alors
dehors 

pour les tout ou tous en fait je me dis est ce que toutes ça passe ou pas ? et si cela sonne bien je garde , un peu empirique comme méthode.


----------



## daffyb (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple quand dois je mettre tout et tous ?


Je tiens à préciser, mon cher naas que je suis une bille en othographe et que si je te sortais mes dictées de quand j'étais jeune, il y en a beaucoup qui sont LARGEMENT en desous de 10 
Pour ce qui est de tout et tous, tout s'ecrit TOUJOURS avec un s lorsqu'il précède les.
e.g. Tous les enfants étaient présents. Au féminin, avec une expression bien connue de tous : Toutes des sa..... :love:


----------



## semac (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser, mon cher naas que je suis une bille en othographe et que si je te sortais mes dictées de quand j'étais jeune, il y en a beaucoup qui sont LARGEMENT en desous de 10


En ce qui me concerne, j'étais content d'avoir moins de 10 en orthographe, j'étais plus près du 0 :rose: 

Mais je me suis ratrappé depuis


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> C'est une excellente idée Naas  Comment vois-tu l'évolution de ce fil ? On donne une règle et on l'illustre avec des exemples ?
> 
> *Truc pour choisir entre "é" ou "er" :* Il suffit de remplacer le verbe en question par un verbe du 3e gpe, par exemple *prendre*. Si on peut remplacer le verbe par "*prendre*", le verbe est à l'infinitif donc en *er* ; si on peut le remplacer par "*pris*" c'est la forme en *é *(ou ée au féminin).
> 
> ...


 Marche aussi tout simplement en conjuguant le verbe "faire"


----------



## geoffrey (26 Avril 2005)

Ou pendre


----------



## Yip (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'erreurs typographiques
> Français ne prend pas de majuscule en français, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la langue anglaise, mais là _(notez l'accent)_ je m'égar*r*e.



Tu t'égares, en effet.   


Moi je suis un adepte de la correction orthographique intégrée du système (via Safari) et des logiciels de conjugaison Verbulator ou Le Conjugueur (gratuiciel).

J'ai toujours énormément lu et quand j'étais en âge de faire des dictées je «voyais» les erreurs, aussi bien d'orthographe que de conjugaison, il m'arrivait d'écrire un mot de deux ou trois façons différentes pour «reconnaître» la bonne. Bien sûr, je n'étais pas infaillible et j'avais rarement 20/20 en dictée.

Avec l'âge, ça marche de moins en moins   et je sais gré aux outils de correction d'Apple.

Mais je souffre encore pas mal en lisant certains posts, la plupart du temps en silence...    :sleep:   



Vous avez vu, dorénavant j'utilise les guillemets français « et », j'ai lu le fil sur la typographie en news l'autre jour et maintenant je connais les raccourcis clavier (option-è et option-shift-è).  :love:


----------



## MrStone (26 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu, dorénavant j'utilise les guillemets français « et », j'ai lu le fil sur la typographie en news l'autre jour et maintenant je connais les raccourcis clavier (option-è et option-shift-è).  :love:



Ça c'est une bonne idée ! 
Et on peut aussi utiliser la cédille sur les capitales, grâce à option-ç


----------



## golf (26 Avril 2005)

C'est bien d'évoquer tout ce que vous évoquez mais avant toute chose, il y a une action que vous oubliez dans votre cheminement et qui est que, souvent, les posts sont réalisés trop vite et ne sont pas correctement relus avant publication


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours énormément lu et quand j'étais en âge de faire des dictées je «voyais» les erreurs, aussi bien d'orthographe que de conjugaison, il m'arrivait d'écrire un mot de deux ou trois façons différentes pour «reconnaître» la bonne. Bien sûr, je n'étais pas infaillible




tu me sauve, je croiais etre la seule dans ce cas mais par contre , si je vois que c'est faux , j'arrive rarement avec ma tete a trouver la "bonne" 

tu dis que avec l'age tu "regresses" mais ce n'est pas parce que on lis moins?

moi j'ai enormement lu mais depuis le net a la maison , la lecture de "qualité"
a considerablement baissé 


sinon mon probleme ce sont les accents , j'ai resolu une bonne fois pour toutes de ne plus le mettre, sauf a la fin du mot si necessaire

j'utilise le correcteur quand je dois envoyer un courrier formel , sinon je m'en passe


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu me sauve, je croiais etre la seule dans ce cas mais par contre , si je vois que c'est faux , j'arrive rarement avec ma tete a trouver la "bonne"
> 
> tu dis que avec l'age tu "regresses" mais ce n'est pas parce que on lis moins?
> 
> ...



Oui, mais cela reste quant même des fautes de français et parfois cela peut jouer des tours sur certains mots. Il y a des mots, si l'on ne mets pas d'accents, le sens change complètement. Et cela en est même pire, je trouve, sur les majuscules


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon problème, mes bêtes noires, ce sont les doubles consonnes. J'en mets là où il ne faut pas, j'en oublie là où elles sont nécessaires.
> J'ai appris à intégrer certaines, celles qui changent les "e" en "è", par exemple. Mais les autres, celles qui n'ont pas une incidence évidente sur la prononciation du mot, celles-là m'échappent.
> Et je n'ai jamais trouvé de règles ou de trucs efficaces.



Bonjour,

Les consonnes doubles, c'est assez complexe. Je vais essayer d'être le plus clair et le plus simple possible 



> *Les consonnes doubles :*
> 
> &#8226; *m *et *n *ne peuvent être doublées qu&#8217;après *a*, *e* et *o*.
> _exemple :_ la flamme, la canne, la femme, la benne, la pomme (), la patronne
> ...




Voilà 

:king:
​


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

> *
> Tout, tous, toute, toutes
> 
> *





> *1. Tout* s'accorde en genre (masculin ou féminin) et en nombre (singulier et pluriel) :
> 
> &#8226; quand il est adjectif qualificatif, il complète un nom :
> _exemple :_ au tout début, toute l'année, toutes les années, tous les arbres.
> ...




:king:

​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sans jugements ni moqueries (c'est très important sans moqueries



merci.......   

...



			
				Naas a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un du forum me l'a dit en privé



ça c'est une idée....



ps: quelqu'un...pas quelqun.........

pps: Omniweb possède un excellent correcteur.....


----------



## yoffy (26 Avril 2005)

Dans ses pages d'accueil,MacGénération se déclare :

"Premier média francophone indépendant dédié au monde du Mac, MacGeneration se veut résolument une publication destinée à tous. Son slogan "l'essentiel du Mac en français" démontre d'ailleurs clairement cette volonté d'offrir à nos lecteurs - utilisateurs débutants ou chevronnés - une information en continu sur tout ce qui fait la plate-forme Macintosh, et ce, uniquement dans la langue de Molière."

L'administration française elle même,prenant exemple sur MacGénération sans doute, se décide enfin a lutter contre le développement des patois en faveur d'une expréssion commune et fédératrice.Merci pour votre contribution!


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: quelqu'un...pas quelqun.........
> 
> pps: Omniweb possède un excellent correcteur.....


enlève tes smileys siffleurs s'il te plait   et lis ce que j'ai dit au dessus un peu, il ne s'agit pas ici d'utiliser des correcteurs mais de comprendre et/ou redécouvrir les règles du français

alors faut il écrire quelqun ou quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'évoquer tout ce que vous évoquez mais avant toute chose, il y a une action que vous oubliez dans votre cheminement et qui est que, souvent, les posts sont réalisés trop vite et ne sont pas correctement relus avant publication



Même pas besoin de relire, juste utiliser le correcteur orthographique.

Edit : Mince


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors faut il écrire quelqun ou quelqu'un ?




quelqu'un


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un


 comme quelque = quelqu'un un ou quelque une = quelqu'une par contre conque non


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comme quelque = quelqu'un un ou quelque une = quelqu'une par contre conque non




mais au pluriel , on l'ecrit comment "quelqu'un "  "quelqu'une" ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> enlève tes smileys siffleurs s'il te plait   et lis ce que j'ai dit au dessus un peu, il ne s'agit pas ici d'utiliser des correcteurs mais de comprendre et/ou redécouvrir les règles du français
> 
> alors faut il écrire quelqun ou quelqu'un ?



comme le reprend robertav, quelqu'un...
et utiliser un correcteur permet de voir et enregistrer quelques erreurs.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais au pluriel , on l'ecrit comment "quelqu'un "  "quelqu'une" ?



quelques uns.......ou quelques unes.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quelques uns.......ou quelques unes.....




vu que on prononce "quelque z'uns" on met pas  un tiret  pour faire la liaison ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que on prononce "quelque z'uns" on met pas  un tiret  pour faire la liaison ?



pas besoin de tiret pour faire un liaison......

tu vas au bois.....
[tu va zo bois].....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que on prononce "quelque z'uns" on met pas  un tiret  pour faire la liaison ?


Dans ce cas, le tiret est requis, effectivement : quelques*-*un(e)s.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, le tiret est requis, effectivement : quelques*-*un(e)s.



  t'es sur de toi.......?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur de toi.......?


Depuis douze ans, je corrige des épreuves tous les jours et je réponds à ta question par l'affirmative.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Depuis douze ans, je corrige des épreuves tous les jours et je réponds à ta question par l'affirmative.



ok.... j'en aurai pas mis....dorénavant j'en mettrai....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok.... j'en aurai pas mis....dorénavant j'en mettrai....


Tu n'en aurai*s* pas mis. Ne pas confondre la conjugaison du conditionnel et celle du futur  

C'est le fil « Améliorons notre français » alors il ne faut pas le prendre mal hein


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'en aurai*s* pas mis. Ne pas confondre la conjugaison du conditionnel et celle du futur
> 
> C'est le fil « Améliorons notre français » alors il ne faut pas le prendre mal hein



pas de soucis, et je l'attendais........


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'erreurs typographiques
> Français ne prend pas de majuscule en français, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la langue anglaise, mais là _(notez l'accent)_ je m'égarre.



Par contre, si je ne m'abuse, on écrit qu'un Français parle français.   

A.


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Oui. Et une personne française (ou suisse) parle français aussi.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est pas directement lié mais : pour ceux que l'histoire du français et de son orthographe intéresse, je ne saurais trop conseiller la lecture des livres de Bernard Cerquiglini. Entre autres "L'accent du souvenir" sur l'accent circonflexe.

Sinon : le conseil du jour (que j'ai donné dans un autre fil) :

on réduit au minimum (pas au maximum)
Ou alors on réduit le plus possible 

Autre conseil du jour :

on fait des coupes claires (pas sombres)

Voilà.

Sinon, je boulerais volontiers Naas mais il y a un bouchon : on ne peut plus, il en a trop  Trop fort le gars, trop fort


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Avril 2005)

Hullo,



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon : le conseil du jour (que j'ai donné dans un autre fil) :
> 
> on réduit au minimum (pas au maximum)
> Ou alors on réduit le plus possible



Logique!!!
Merci!  



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Autre conseil du jour :
> 
> on fait des coupes claires (pas sombres)



Et pour ceux qui se demande pourquoi, ce  post vous répondra. Et le blog dont il est issu devrait vous intéresser.

Un conseil du jour à mon tour:
On écrit: "une gente dame fait partie de la gent féminine" (oui il y a mieux comme phrase!  )
mais on dit: "une "jantE" dame fait partie de la "jean" féminine".

Raaah les joies du français!


A.


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Et le mot "gens" a également une particularité. Lorsque l'adjectif qui l'accompagne est placé AVANT, il s'accorde au féminin: les petitEs gens. Mais lorsque l'adjectif est placé APRES, il se met au masculins: des gens petits. 

Ah le français, ses règles, ses particularités, ses exceptions!


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

Merci de vos participation :love: encore une fois on essaye de rester dans le pratique, voir basique, pour les fautes majeures, cela serait bien que les posteurs qui se savent "mauvais" viennent ici au moins nous pourrions ensemble progrèsser (en même temps je ne serais pas le seul à être traqué venez m'aider :rateau: )


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Désolé si c'est perçu comme du harcèlement:



> Merci de vos participation*s.* Encore une fois, on essaye de rester dans le pratique, voir le basique*. P*our les fautes majeures, cela serait bien que les posteurs qui se savent "mauvais" viennent ici*. A*u moins nous pourrions ensemble progr*e*sser (en même temps je ne serais pas le seul à être traqué*. V*enez m'aider  )


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> cela serait bien que les posteurs qui se savent "mauvais" viennent ici au moins nous pourrions ensemble progrèsser (en même temps je ne serais pas le seul à être traqué venez m'aider :rateau: )



progresser en effet...   

A.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre*, si je ne m'abuse, on écrit qu'un Français parle français.
> 
> A.



Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans le cadre de ce fil, mais "par contre" n'est pas correct. Il faut dire en revanche.


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si c'est perçu comme du harcèlement:


Et bien j'aimerais bien savoir par exemple quelle est la faute que tu faisais ou fais tout le temps et comment par quel moyen tu à pu corriger le tir 
comme ça ce sil se transforme en un lieu d'échange d'astuces et non pas de correction


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça rentre dans le cadre de ce fil, mais "par contre" n'est pas correct. Il faut dire en revanche.



On peut en effet.  Par contre et en revanche sont synonymes 

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos participation :love: encore une fois on essaye de rester dans le pratique, voir basique, pour les fautes majeures, cela serait bien que les posteurs qui se savent "mauvais" viennent ici au moins nous pourrions ensemble progrèsser (en même temps je ne serais pas le seul à être traqué venez m'aider :rateau: )



Encore une bonne idée 
Nous partons des questions des posteurs et nous essayons ensemble d'y répondre. 

:king:


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

De la provocation... :love:

En fait, une faute régulière chez moi, même si les mots ne sont pas d'usage courant: La *cîme* des arbres surplombe les profondeurs obscures de l'*abime*. 

En fait ça s'écrit: La *cime* des arbres surplombe les profondeurs obscures de l'*abîme*.

Et le "truc" pour retenir: Le chapeau de la cime est tombé dans l'abîme.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> On peut en effet.  Par contre et en revanche sont synonymes
> 
> :king:



Même si dans le langage courant par contre est effectivement synonyme de en revanche, la forme correcte grammaticalement reste en revanche. Mais là je chipote.  

Joli "truc" mog.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

Bon je m'incruste 

C'est tellement compliqué la langue française   mon gros problème concerne surtout les masculins/féminins et de manière générale les exceptions...

Quand j'ai appris le français, évidemment les profs m'ont donné les règles de base pour pouvoir les distinguer simplement...

Par exemple..

1. Tout ce qui se termine par *ée* est, en général, au féminin. Sauf mus*ée*, lyc*ée*...

2. Tout ce qui se termine par *ion* est, en général, au féminin : information, télévision, pétition... sauf camion, pion... 

3. Les mot qui changent de sexes suivant le contexte, amour (m) et amours(f) et après-midi c'est féminin ou masculin ?

Très "fun"  ce fil...


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

> 2. Tout ce qui se termine par ion est, en général, au féminin : information, télévision, pétition... sauf camion, pion...



  Je vois pas vraiment la règle la dedans... un lion, un morpion, un avion, un champion...
Et pour l'après-midi, je crois qu'on peut mettre les deux.


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2005)

Personnellement je dis toujours un après-midi, mais apparemment le féminin peut parfois s'employer (d'après mon dico  ).


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

Et il y a aussi une autre question que je me pose: Quelle est l'origine des exceptions de la langue française? 

J'ai entendu dire que cela daterait du Moyen-Age. Les moines qui devaient recopier à la main chaque oeuvre faisaient passablement de fautes d'inattention. Et puis avec le temps, certaines sont restées. Et vous, vous avez une idée?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas vraiment la règle la dedans... un lion, un morpion, un avion, un champion...
> Et pour l'après-midi, je crois qu'on peut mettre les deux.



Je sais bien... c'est pour ça que c'est extrêmement compliqué...   d'ailleurs pourquoi un accent circonflexe sur le e de extrêmement ??  

Pour *après-midi* je crois bien que c'est un transexuel   A ce propos pour "transexuel" il y a une faute dans le correcteur d'ortographe intégré de Safari (OS X je suppose)


----------



## BooBoo (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
votre sujet m'intéresse car je n'ai jamais été bon en français. Pourtant, je connais les règles de grammaire et en réfléchissant un peu (beaucoup...) j'arrive à me corriger, mais ce n'est pas inné chez moi.
Mes fautes les plus fréquentes sont les oublis de "s", l'accord des verbes (surtout à la première personne !) et les accents. Mais le plus grave, c'est que je déteste les fautes des autres, en particulier l'erreur régulière ces/ses/c'est (je fais rarement d'inversion de mots).
Pourtant depuis tout petit je lis beaucoup. Cela étonnais même mes profs de français quand mes parents leurs disaient (en dictée, j'étais souvent plus proche du 5 que de la moyenne)

Voilà ma petite contribution... j'espère n'avoir pas fait trop de fautes


----------



## mog (26 Avril 2005)

En fait je crois que le ^ était à l'origine un "s".

Donc, dans "extr*ê*mement", tu peux retrouver le mot "trè*s*".
Et il y a beaucoup de mots qui sont dérivés du latin. Peu à peu, le "s" a été tout simplement remplacé par un ^ . Euh... là, j'ai pas d'exemple... :rose: 



> j'étais souvent plus proche du 5 que de la moyenne



En Suisse, ç'aurait mieux passé... les notes sont sur six points! :love:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En fait je crois que le ^ était à l'origine un "s".
> 
> Donc, dans "extr*ê*mement", tu peux retrouver le mot "trè*s*".
> Et il y a beaucoup de mots qui sont dérivés du latin. Peu à peu, le "s" a été tout simplement remplacé par un ^ . Euh... là, j'ai pas d'exemple... :rose:



J'avais en tête le mot hôte qui est dérivé de hoste, mais effectivement je voyais rien pour extrêmement...


----------



## BooBoo (26 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse, ç'aurait mieux passé... les notes sont sur six points! :love:


une fois, en 4ème, j'ai eu 15/20... j'étais fier de moi jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que le prof avait fait une erreur : j'avais 15 points de fautes ce qui me valait un joli 5/20, mais il a du être perturbé par son chat (il nous en parlait tout le temps) et m'a mis un 15/20


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Pour les mots en -tion et -sion :
en -tion : tous féminins, issus de mots latins en -tio, onis
en -sion : tous féminins, issus de mots latins en je ne sais quoi  

Pour les autres, il y a effectivement beaucoup de mots masculins.

Pour les accents circonflexes, c'est vraiment fun   et je vous conseille (de nouveau) le livre de B.Cerquiglini : c'est instructif et assez amusant (intelligence, vivacité et humour).


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les mots en -tion et -sion :
> en -tion : tous féminins, issus de mots latins en -tion, onis
> en -sion : tous féminins, issus de mots latins en je ne sais quoi
> 
> ...




Ahhh yesss (désolé) c'est sympa ce mnémotechnique, une prise de tête en moins...


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'incruste


bienvenue :love: ça change du forum switch en plus :bebe:



> Très "fun"  ce fil...


merci à vous , c'est sympa de ne pas se prendre la tête ou de montrer que l'on sait, des fois c'est plus efficace pour faire passer le message de montrer ses propres erreurs plutôt que de jouer au prof


----------



## Yip (26 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'avais en tête le mot hôte qui est dérivé de hoste, mais effectivement je voyais pour extrêmement...




Effectivement, auparavant on disait hostellerie, maintenant hôtel
hospital -> hôpital (Michel de l'hospital, chancelier de France sous Henri II (google))
bâton -> baston (qui existe toujours  ), bastonnade
Il y a pas mal d'exemples.



Plusieurs de ces mots où le s a été remplacé par l'accent circonflexe se retrouvent en anglais :
otage -> hostage
bâtard -> bastard
hâte -> haste


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2005)

Et oui car les Anglois ont pris de nombreux mots français avant les réformes orthographiques et l'évolution phonétique du français.

Par ailleurs, le français a des mots jumeaux de sens différents mais issus d'une même racine latine (comme vigile et veille), le plus proche du latin étant le plus souvent un mot "savant" réintroduit par imitation du latin, bien après les transformations morphologiques de la langue "populaire".

Ooopss ! Je fais un peu mon prof à la noix. Désolé  

Allez juste encore un coup sur le 's' et le '^' : en langue d'Oc (le sud de la Loire, grosso modo) la transformation n'a pas été la même qu'en langue d'oil (le nord).
Ainsi : castel (comme dans Castelnaudary) / château.
Le 'ch' devant un a est typique du nord ... On dit "caguer" dans le sud et "chier" dans le nord. Le tout vient du latin (cagare me semble-t-il).

Un peu de trivialité dans la science ne nuit pas


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ooopss ! Je fais un peu mon prof à la noix. Désolé



Perso, c'est très intéressant ton explication...


----------



## yoffy (26 Avril 2005)

Au temps pour moi ou autant pour moi ?

"... d'éminents participants au forum f.l.l.f. ? quoique minoritaires semble-t-il ? revendiquent l'usage de autant pour moi (forme elliptique de c'est autant pour moi). Grevisse, dans Le Bon Usage » (10e éd., 1075, § 989, 2, note 1) mentionne les usages de au temps, mais souligne qu'il peut y avoir doute. Il rappelle qu'André Thérive (Querelles de langage, tome II) estimait que au temps pourrait être une orthographe pédantesque pour autant."

Non pas pour relancer la discussion classique mais pour redonner de la valeur "au bon sens".

"vous avez raté la cible? ...tous des ânes !.......mal vu?....autant pour moi!"


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Grand débat que celui-ci ... Pour désigner la rectification d'une erreur ou la reconnaître on dira au temps pour moi. Pour indiquer la similitude, la comparaison, le fait d'avoir fait la même chose on dira autant pour moi.


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi ou autant pour moi ?



Un classique  Selon l'Académie :

*Au temps  		pour moi* 	   [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Il  		est impossible de savoir précisément quand et comment est  		apparue l&#8217;expression familière _au temps pour moi_, issue  		du langage militaire, où _au temps ! _se dit pour commander  		la reprise d&#8217;un mouvement depuis le début (_au temps pour  		les crosses_, etc.). De ce sens de _C&#8217;est à reprendre_,  		on a pu glisser à l&#8217;emploi figuré. On dit _Au temps  		pour moi_ pour admettre son erreur &#8212; et concéder que l&#8217;on  		va reprendre ou reconsidérer les choses depuis leur début.[/font]

  	   [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]L&#8217;origine  		de cette expression n&#8217;étant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant  		pour moi_ est courante aujourd&#8217;hui, mais rien ne la justifie.[/font]


----------



## Aragorn (27 Avril 2005)

On écrit *des poissons rouges,* mais mais mais... des *poissons orange *ou des *poissons oranges *? 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> [font=Times New Roman, Times, serif]L?origine de cette expression n?étant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant pour moi_ est courante aujourd?hui, mais rien ne la justifie.[/font]



Au temps pour moi, mais je pense néanmoins que la graphie "autant" peut se justifier dans le cas où l'expression est employée dans le sens de "la même chose, la même quantité pour moi". On pourrait répondre que ce sens est impropre. Je crois que son usage très répandu suffit à le rendre légitime.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2005)

des poissons orange ou des poissons marron etc.
Si je me souviens bien (P...n ! qu'est-ce que j'ai fichu de mon Grévisse  ), la règle veut que si l'épithète est un objet (une orange, un marron etc.) l'épithète est invariable.


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> On écrit *des poissons rouges,* mais mais mais... des *poissons orange *ou des *poissons oranges *?
> 
> :king:



Du moment que la maman est bien gentille&#8230;


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, mais je pense néanmoins que la graphie "autant" peut se justifier dans le cas où l'expression est employée dans le sens de "la même chose, la même quantité pour moi". On pourrait répondre que ce sens est impropre. Je crois que son usage très répandu suffit à le rendre légitime.



Ha Montherlant: quel style même si ce n'est pas politiquement correct 

J'ai longtemps écrit "autant" mais pour avoir été un des derniers couillons à avoir fait son service militaire






 je garde la dernière graphie proposée par l'Académie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> mais pour avoir été un des derniers couillons à avoir fait son service militaire...



Je suggère qu'on ouvre une sorte de club... Même si j'avais bien moins fière allure.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Du moment que la maman est bien gentille?


Encore un qui a écouté Boby Lapointe


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2005)

Avant de partir en réunion (pfff ....) :

La tortue a une ca*rap*ace.
Mais un cheval de corrida est ca*par*açonné


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

très intéressant ce fil. Merci naas 

J'en profite pour ajouter une règle super importante et très utile pour le courier :
ci-joint est invariable en début de phrase et au milieu devant le nom qu'elle concerne
 - ci-joint, la copie de ...
 - veuillez trouver ci-joint la copie de ...

Plus précisément, si ci-joint est un adjectif, il est variable :
 - la copie ci-jointe
et si c'est un adverbe, il est invariable :
 - ci-joint, ...

Et au passage, une faute que je faisait régulièrement concernant les doubles lettres :
cou*r*ier désigne une lettre, cou*rr*ier désigne une police.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

Dommage, le fil s'endort.

Aujourd'hui un individu m'a agacé à dire : "Au jour d'aujourd'hui"
Pssss ... encore un pléonasme bien laid 

Or un jour que je faisais de l'espagnol, j'ai réalisé que "hui" venait de "hodie" en latin, qui signifie "aujourd'hui" ... (hodie => hoy en espagnol et oggi en italien)

Donc la formule de mon individu est DOUBLEMENT un pléonasme. Quelle horreur !  

Ami lecteur, ne tombe pas dans le pléonasme à ton tour


----------



## mactambour (2 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, le fil s'endort.
> 
> Aujourd'hui un individu m'a agacé à dire : "Au jour d'aujourd'hui"
> Pssss ... encore un pléonasme bien laid
> ...



Et surtout que l'on ne prononce pas ---Au *jor*d'hui comme, hélas on peut l'entendre sur les ondes ou ailleurs un peu partout.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

J'ai remarqué que l'on entend souvent dire en*RÉ*gistrer

... alors que c'est un e muet : en*RE*gistrer

Et c'est de plus en plus courant à la télé et à la radio... Franchement je trouve ça fâcheux.

_Comme ça c'est mieux ! Non ?_


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

mactambour et cheepnisaroma, relisez le début du fil


----------



## Klakmuf (2 Mai 2005)

Âne, soeur âne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Âne, soeur âne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?


Ah non ah non, il faut écrire : Anne ma s½ur Anne


----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2005)

je retombe sur ce fil en jetant un oeil trop rapide sur les forums (la reprise du boulot, ça occupe, y a pas  dire ), juste une petite précision sur les infos, plus qu'intéressantes que donne bompi :



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez juste encore un coup sur le 's' et le '^' : en langue d'Oc (le sud de la Loire, grosso modo) la transformation n'a pas été la même qu'en langue d'oil (le nord).
> Ainsi : castel (comme dans Castelnaudary) / château.
> Le 'ch' devant un a est typique du nord ... On dit "caguer" dans le sud et "chier" dans le nord. Le tout vient du latin (cagare me semble-t-il).



En fait la limite de la palatalisation (je pouvais pas la laisser passer celle-là) est bien une coupure entre nord et sud mais ne coïncide pas avec la limite oc/oil. Elle passe par exemple au beau milieu de la Lozère (elle-même tout en oc). C'est pour ça que l'imitation de l'accent auvergnat se fait en cheucheuyant (ça c'est un néologisme, inutile de le chercher ) tant qu'on peut. On trouvera donc des : chastel, chabro au lieu des : castel, cabre (la chèvre) même en occitan. On aura aussi ajasse en nord-occitan au lieu de agasse plus au sud (la pie), etc.

Pour des infos plus détaillées, quasi-kilométriques, vous pouvez vous chercher l'atlas linguistique du Gévaudan de Charles Camproux


----------



## mactambour (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mactambour et cheepnisaroma, relisez le début du fil



dans la classe...  

Jai vu la première page du fil, mais n'ai rien vu qui  puisse avoir quelque rapport avec ma demande de bonne prononciation...   

Je dois avoir indubitablement confondu "vitesse" et "précipitation", et comme je n'ai pas la Déesse Ailes, s'il vous plait à quelle page dois-je me rendre ???


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je retombe sur ce fil en jetant un oeil trop rapide sur les forums (la reprise du boulot, ça occupe, y a pas  dire ), juste une petite précision sur les infos, plus qu'intéressantes que donne bompi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien vu ! Et au temps pour moi 
J'ai toujours cru à ce truc-là, qui correspond aussi à des zones d'influences plus ou moins marquées des langues germaniques. Ces zones ne suivent pas une horizontale est-ouest bien sûr ...
Il me faut donc que réviser une nouvelle fois ... (soupir)


----------



## Balooners (2 Mai 2005)

Oui, mais au jour d'aujourd'hui, est accepté par l'Académie Française tant que l'on n'en ne fait pas un usage abusif. Il est vrai que c'est un pléonasme mais l'AF ne le refuse pas. Mais je suis d'accord, je ne l'utilise pas. Dans le même ordre, il y a malgré que ... Aïe, que je n'aime pas entendre ça, parce qu'il est mit à toutes les sauces alors que son emploi ne peut être justifié que par la présence de l'auxiliaire avoir au subjonctif.


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Je crois que je vais pas trainer ici moi.


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

quelque chose dont je ne me souviens plus:
*au vue* des éléments sus cités

toys relis le début de ce fil, c'est justement le but de l'expérience 
apprendre les règles s'améliorer sans se prendre la tête ou avoir honte, une espace ouvert, et puis internet te protège de par son anonymat


----------



## NightWalker (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quelque chose dont je ne me souviens plus:
> *au vue* des éléments sus cités
> 
> toys relis le début de ce fil, c'est justement le but de l'expérience
> apprendre les règles s'améliorer sans se prendre la tête ou avoir honte, une espace ouvert, et puis internet te protège de par son anonymat



Tiens... j'aurais dit *au vu*... :mouais: 


Sinon, une erreur que je faisais souvent c'est l'utilisation de "à" pour indiquer une appartenance, par exemple :
*c'est la voiture à toto*

or; la bonne formulation c'est :
*c'est la voiture de toto*

En revanche, je ne sais pas si c'est typique du Sud, parce que je l'entends moins dans le nord...


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

Oui : "au vu de ce thread, Naas mérite un sévère coup de boule  "

Oui encore, putaing con : dans le sud(-ouest), on utilise beaucoup la préposition "à". Je me demande si c'est lié d'une manière ou d'une autre à la proximité (géographique, linguistique ???) de l'Espagne.
Ma toulousaine préférée (dulcinée, quoi) dit par exemple :
"Ça a goût à pomme" ou lieu de "Ça a goût de pomme".

Pour revenir à Toto et sa voiture : le génitif en français est marqué par "de". "à toto" signifiera qu'il y a des poux, non ? (toto = pou) et penser au pluriel


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre, il y a malgré que ... Aïe, que je n'aime pas entendre ça, parce qu'il est mit à toutes les sauces alors que son emploi ne peut être justifié que par la présence de l'auxiliaire avoir au subjonctif.


Ah cet horrible "malgré que"...
Tout comme "ceci dit" qui ne doit pas être utilisé. On dit "cela dit"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah cet horrible "malgré que"...
> Tout comme "ceci dit" qui ne doit pas être utilisé. On dit "cela dit"...



En fait, là, il s'agit d'une contraction abusive (malgré *le fait* que).


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même ordre, il y a malgré que ... Aïe, que je n'aime pas entendre ça, parce qu'il est mit à toutes les sauces alors que son emploi ne peut être justifié que par la présence de l'auxiliaire avoir au subjonctif.



Un exemple peut-être  ?    Même avec un auxilliaire avoir du subjonctif (sic), je le sens pas  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

et pour éviter cela on dit "bien que"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple peut-être  ?    Même avec un auxilliaire avoir du subjonctif (sic), je le sens pas  :hein:



Par exemple "Malgré la peinture que j'ai appliqué, le portail à rouillé" devient "malgré que j'ai peint le portail, il à rouillé".

C'est plus vite dit et plus vite écrit, donc préféré par les gens pressés.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple "Malgré la peinture que j'ai appliqué, le portail à rouillé" devient "malgré que j'ai peint le portail, il à rouillé".
> 
> C'est plus vite dit et plus vite écrit, donc préféré par les gens pressés.


mais qu'est ce que c'est moche

ah un autre: "si j'aurais su" au lieu de "si j'avais su" :affraid:


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

bon pour la pages 1 de ce tradada il y a déjà pas mal de chose que je ne fait pas ! il me reste bien du travail !!!

d'ici quelle que mois ça seras mieux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon pour la pages 1 de ce tradada il y a déjà pas mal de chose que je ne fait pas ! il me reste bien du travail !!!
> 
> d'ici quelle que mois ça seras mieux.


Non Toys.
On dit :" d'i*ss*i  qu*ai*lque*u*s moi*t* ça se*u*ra*t* mieu*h*.

Et on n'aspire pas le h de mieuh.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non Toys.
> On dit :" d'i*ss*i  qu*ai*lque*u*s moi*t* ça se*u*ra*t* mieu*h*.
> 
> Et on n'aspire pas le h de mieuh.



Toi, faut que t'arrête d'aspirer cette poudre avec une paille !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, faut que t'arrête d'aspirer cette poudre avec une paille !


J'aspire surtout à une vie meilleure.

(je sais je sais je suis d'une rare élégance.  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Ton problème c'est que des fois, tu aspire à tort ! :rateau:


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

Très sympa l'idée de ce thread .

Petite contribution de ma part, et faute très fréquente(*) : il faut écrire *pécuniaire* et non "pécunière" (formé erronément sur le modèle financier - financière). On parlera donc d'*une perte pécuniaire*, mais aussi d'*un avantage pécuniaire*, et non "d'un avantage pécunier".
Qui parlerait, par exemple, d'un "système judicier" au lieu d'*un système judiciaire* ?
Le mot "pécunier" n'existe pas plus que le mot "judicier" !




(*) Sur MacG, il y a 12 occurrences de "pécunier" (fautif) contre 6 seulement de "pécuniaire" (correct).
Un Google Fight donne en revanche "pécuniaire" largement gagnant, mais il y a quand même 24 000 "pécuniers" !


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2006)

L'ennui est qu'avec toutes nos machines chèrement achetées, nous voici impécunieux ...


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

Pas nieux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui est qu'avec toutes nos machines chèrement achetées, nous voici impécunieux ...



tu me fais penser...



_t'aurais pas cent balles ?_ :rateau:​


----------



## golf (2 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui est qu'avec toutes nos machines chèrement achetées, nous voici impécunieux ...


La fourmi, ayant chanté tout l'été [air connu ]...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La fourmi, ayant chanté tout l'été [air connu ]...



Et la cigale ? Hein, qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait, tout l'été, la cigale ? :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2006)

Voici un petit truc sympa si vous avez un doute sur la conjugaison d'un verbe. Est ce que je mets un "s" un "e" un "t" :hein: :mouais: Ca dépanne bien des fois  

Le conjugueur


----------



## clampin (2 Février 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le site de l'Académie Française un petit mémento sur quelques égarements orthographiques courants.
> 
> Une bible du bon usage de la langue française qui nous vient d'outre Quiévrain :
> 
> ...



Je cours en chercher un chez mon libraire.....


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

j'ai une suggestion très simple à proposer à nos amis qui doutent parfois de leur orthographe j'en fais partie aussi parfois il y a un moyen assez efficace pour compenser les erreurs tout en garantissant tout de même la compréhension générale de ce qu'on écrit c'est de respecter la ponctuation les points les virgules et les majuscules en début de phrase c'est pas très compliqué d'y penser mais c'est rudement utile au lecteur pour s'y retrouver et comprendre la construction de la phrase malgré les erreurs n'est-ce pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une suggestion très simple à proposer à nos amis qui doutent parfois de leur orthographe j'en fais partie aussi parfois il y a un moyen assez efficace pour compenser les erreurs tout en garantissant tout de même la compréhension générale de ce qu'on écrit c'est de respecter la ponctuation les points les virgules et les majuscules en début de phrase c'est pas très compliqué d'y penser mais c'est rudement utile au lecteur pour s'y retrouver et comprendre la construction de la phrase malgré les erreurs n'est-ce pas




Ouuuiiiiii ? :mouais:


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai* une suggestion très simple à proposer à nos amis qui doutent parfois de leur orthographe*,* j'en fais partie aussi parfois*. Il* y a un moyen assez efficace pour compenser les erreurs tout en garantissant tout de même la compréhension générale de ce qu'on écrit*,* c'est de respecter la ponctuation*,* les points*,* les virgules et les majuscules en début de phrase*. C'est* pas très compliqué d'y penser mais c'est rudement utile au lecteur pour s'y retrouver et comprendre la construction de la phrase malgré les erreurs*,* n'est-ce pas *?*


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

_Nouvelle version :
_
J'ai une sugestion tres simple a proposé à nos ami qui doutent parfois de leur ortographe (j'en fai parti aussi parfois).
Il ya un moyen assé eficasse pour compensé les erreur - toute en garentissan tout de même la conpréhenssion générale de ce qu'on écris - sais de respecter la ponctuassion : les points, les virgules, et les majuscules en dèbut de phraze...
C'est pas trés compliquer di pensé, mé c'est rudment utiles au lecteur pour ci retrouver et conprandre la construxion de la phraze (malgré les ereur). N'èce pas ?


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

>



Hum, loustic, j'espère que tu n'as pas cru que j'avais oublié la ponctuation *sans le faire exprès*, quand même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Nouvelle version :
> _
> J'ai une sugestion tres simple a proposé à nos ami qui doutent parfois de leur ortographe (j'en fai parti aussi parfois).
> Il ya un moyen assé eficasse pour compensé les erreur - toute en garentissan tout de même la conpréhenssion générale de ce qu'on écris - sais de respecter la ponctuassion : les points, les virgules, et les majuscules en dèbut de phraze...
> C'est pas trés compliquer di pensé, mé c'est rudment utiles au lecteur pour ci retrouver et conprandre la construxion de la phraze (malgré les ereur). N'èce pas ?



gé hunne çuguejession trait cinple ha preaupausai ah neau zami ki dout par foie deux l'heure hortaugraffe ...


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais penser..._t'aurais pas cent balles ?_ :rateau:​





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> La fourmi, ayant chanté tout l'été [air connu ]...



Lemmy et Golf... dansez maintenant !


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Hum, loustic, j'espère que tu n'as pas cru que j'avais oublié la ponctuation *sans le faire exprès*, quand même...


Tu espères bien. Il faut quelqu'un pour jouer le jeu, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

A ce propos, j'aimerais signaler à qui de droit que je mets presque tout les temps les accents sur mes lettres dedans mes mots maintenant...`

J'me comprends...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

En fait, avec mes 2 versions, je voulais juste essayer de démontrer qu'il est plus facile de suivre un texte avec quelques erreurs d'orthographe, mais bien ponctué, qu'un texte sans erreur mais sans aucune ponctuation.

C'est juste histoire de dédramatiser les problèmes d'orthographe, tout en insistant quand même sur le fait que celui qui écrit doit penser à ceux qui vont le lire. Il faut donc au moins qu'il se concentre sur la ponctuation, ce qui me parait accessible à tous, même aux plus dyslexiques.

 

En résumé, le plus important n'est pas l'orthographe, mais la qualité globale du texte, de sa syntaxe (cette dernière étant intimement liée à la ponctuation).


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En fait, avec mes 2 versions, je voulais juste essayer de démontrer qu'il est plus facile de suivre un texte avec quelques erreurs d'orthographe, mais bien ponctué, qu'un texte sans erreur mais sans aucune ponctuation.
> 
> C'est juste histoire de dédramatiser les problèmes d'orthographe, tout en insistant quand même sur le fait que celui qui écrit doit penser à ceux qui vont le lire. Il faut donc au moins qu'il se concentre sur la ponctuation, ce qui me parait accessible à tous, même aux plus dyslexiques.
> 
> ...



On avait bien compris, mais c'est le bar, que veux tu ! 

Par contre, pour la sainte taxe, laisse la donc de côté, on entend assez parler d'elle comme ça !


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On avait bien compris, mais c'est le bar, que veux tu !
> 
> Par contre, pour la sainte taxe, laisse la donc de côté, on entend assez parler d'elle comme ça !



 T'inquiète, je suis habitué du bar, mais il m'arrive d'être sérieux 1 post sur 100, faut pas s'inquiéter.  

Pour ce qui est de la _sainte taxe_, tu as raison. Mais dans ce cas, ne négligeons pas la _grand'mère_ française.


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, le plus important n'est pas l'orthographe, mais la qualité globale du texte, de sa syntaxe (cette dernière étant intimement liée à la ponctuation).


Entièrement d'accord ! J'ai une vingtaine d'année d'enseignement du FLE derrière moi, et je peux certifier en avoir croisé des textes entièrement exempts de fautes d'orthographe mais incompréhensibles. Le mot clé, c'est la cohérence.

Tiens, à propos de ponctuation, un petit jeu :
Trouvez trois façons de ponctuer ce texte :



> L'EXTRATERRESTRE ARRIVE DANS LE JARDIN UN PISTOLET A LA MAIN LA TÊTE HAUTE JE L'ATTENDS DEBOUT DERRIÈRE LA PORTE MON MARI SE CACHE EN TREMBLANT DE PEUR L'ÉTRANGER PHOSPHORESCENT POUSSE LA PORTE SANS CRAINTE JE M'AVANCE UN TIR UN CRI ET TOUT EST FINI


Dans la _première version_ possible, l'extraterrestre est armé et fier. La femme attend derrière la porte. Le mari a peur. L'étranger, non.
Dans une _deuxième version_, la femme est dans le jardin, le mari est derrière la porte. L'étranger a peur.
Dans la _troisième version_, l'extraterrestre est armé. La femme est fière et reste debout. Le mari est derrière la porte et a peur. La femme, non.

Bon, c'est un jeu hein :rateau:...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Dans la _première version_ possible, l'extraterrestre est armé et fier. La femme attend derrière la porte. Le mari a peur. L'étranger, non.
> Dans une _deuxième version_, la femme est dans le jardin, le mari est derrière la porte. L'étranger a peur.
> Dans la _troisième version_, l'extraterrestre est armé. La femme est fière et reste debout. Le mari est derrière la porte et a peur. La femme, non.




   

Euh... et qui a tiré sur qui, finalement ?  :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Euh... et qui a tiré sur qui, finalement ?  :mouais:



Eh eh...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à propos de ponctuation, un petit jeu :
> Trouvez trois façons de ponctuer ce texte :
> 
> 
> ...


L'EXTRATERRESTRE ARRIVE DANS LE JARDIN, UN PISTOLET A LA MAIN, LA TÊTE HAUTE. JE L'ATTENDS DEBOUT DERRIÈRE LA PORTE. MON MARI SE CACHE EN TREMBLANT DE PEUR. L'ÉTRANGER PHOSPHORESCENT POUSSE LA PORTE SANS CRAINTE. JE M'AVANCE, UN TIR, UN CRI, ET TOUT EST FINI.

L'EXTRATERRESTRE ARRIVE. DANS LE JARDIN, UN PISTOLET A LA MAIN, LA TÊTE HAUTE JE L'ATTENDS. DEBOUT DERRIÈRE LA PORTE, MON MARI SE CACHE. EN TREMBLANT DE PEUR, L'ÉTRANGER PHOSPHORESCENT POUSSE LA PORTE. SANS CRAINTE, JE M'AVANCE. UN TIR, UN CRI, ET TOUT EST FINI.

L'EXTRATERRESTRE ARRIVE DANS LE JARDIN, UN PISTOLET A LA MAIN. LA TÊTE HAUTE, JE L'ATTENDS. DEBOUT DERRIÈRE LA PORTE, MON MARI SE CACHE EN TREMBLANT DE PEUR. L'ÉTRANGER PHOSPHORESCENT POUSSE LA PORTE. SANS CRAINTE, JE M'AVANCE. UN TIR, UN CRI, ET TOUT EST FINI.

Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ? :rateau:

EDIT : une quatrième déclinaison :

L'EXTRATERRESTRE ARRIVE DANS LE JARDIN, UN PISTOLET A LA MAIN. LA TÊTE HAUTE, JE L'ATTENDS. DEBOUT DERRIÈRE LA PORTE, MON MARI SE CACHE EN TREMBLANT DE PEUR. L'ÉTRANGER PHOSPHORESCENT POUSSE LA PORTE SANS CRAINTE. JE M'AVANCE, UN TIR, UN CRI, ET TOUT EST FINI.


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Euh... et qui a tiré sur qui, finalement ?  :mouais:


Me revoilà ...

Bien ! Pascal77 a donné les différentes versions possibles (et a donc répondu à la question de fredintosch) :

Dans la 1ère version, l'extraterrestre est armé et conquérant. Il descend la femme :mouais:.

Ensuite, l'extraterrestre est craintif et inoffensif mais la femme le descend d'abord .

Dans la 3e version, l'extraterrestre est de nouveau armé et conquérant. La femme l'attend de pied ferme alors que le mari se planque. L'extraterrestre descend le mari .

Ce qui est marrant ici, c'est qu'avec le même "texte" (on ne change ni les mots ni l'ordre des mots) on aboutit à trois histoires différentes, avec des dénouements différents et parfois même contradictoires (version 1 : l'ET tire sur la femme ; version 2 : la femme tire sur l'ET).

Ce qui prouve bien que c'est la ponctuation qui donne son texte au texte autant que le texte lui-même.

Sur ce... je pars bosser :hein:.

Bonne soirée !




Edit :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ? :rateau:


Euh...



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Dans la 1ère version, l'extraterrestre est armé et conquérant. Il descend la femme :mouais:.



Et toi, tu fais tourner des guéridons pour savoir ce qui s'est passé, vu que dans toutes les versions, c'est la femme qui est la narratrice, donc, dans celle ci, elle raconte depuis outre tombe !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2006)

Pour changer de sujet, il y a souvent une confusion entre le verbe *voir* et le mot *voire*.

Exemple :

J'aimerais bien acheter un iPod, *voire* un iPhone... _(où _voire_ signifie approximativement "et même éventuellement")_

_et non pas_

J'aimerais bien acheter un iPod, *voir* un iPhone... _(même si j'aimerais bien le voir avant de l'acheter !)_

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication sur l'origine de ce mot bizarre ? A-t-il quand même un rapport lointain avec le verbe _voir_ ? Pourquoi ce *e* à la fin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Tout ce que je peux t'en dire, c'est que "voire" est une conjonction de coordination, dont il semble que le rapport avec le verbe "voir" existe, mais je n'ai pas d'infos plus précises là dessus.

Par contre le truc pour savoir si on doit mettre le "e" final est simple, il suffit de remplacer par "et même". Si ç'est bon, c'est la conjonction, sinon, c'est le verbe.

Ex : "je dois et même le médecin" ne veut rien dire, donc c'est le verbe voir. "il est malin, et même rusé" : là, ça marche, on peut donc écrire "il est malin, voire rusé". 

EDIT : une recherche (Google est mon ami) dans un dictionnaire étymologique m'apprend que bien qu'utilisé comme conjonction, voire est un adverbe qui n'a rien à voir (sans e  ) avec le verbe. Ce mot viendrait de "vère" en picard ou bas normand, ou de "voir" en bourguignon, qui signifient tous deux "vrai", au sens affirmatif du terme (comme vraiment).

voili voilou !


----------



## Philippe (3 Février 2006)

Allez, boum boum, deux réponses pour le prix d'une  :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu fais tourner des guéridons pour savoir ce qui s'est passé, vu que dans toutes les versions, c'est la femme qui est la narratrice, donc, dans celle ci, elle raconte depuis outre tombe !


C'est une fiction ! Et dans une fiction il n'est pas rare que l'on fasse parler les morts, ou les fous, ou même des animaux ou des objets.
L'argument est donc irrecevable :love:, mais je te remercie quand même  !



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication sur l'origine de ce mot bizarre [_voire_] ? A-t-il quand même un rapport lointain avec le verbe _voir_ ? Pourquoi ce *e* à la fin ?


_Voire_ signifie "et même" ; il n'a aucun rapport avec le verbe _voir_ puisqu'il provient du latin _vera_, pluriel neutre de _verus_ qui signifie "vrai" ; en ancien français, _voire_ signifiait "vraiment".
Ce qu'on peut noter à propos de _voire_, c'est que certains désapprouvent l'utilisation de "voire même", qui est effectivement un pléonasme (littéralement  "et même même"). L'expression est toutefois très répandue et très ancienne. L'Académie ne la condamne pas.
Vouloir condamner "voire même" au même titre que "par contre" est faire preuve d'un purisme excessif selon moi ; la langue appartient à ses utilisateurs et non aux grammairiens. Bien sûr, il faut des "garde-fous" et admettre la nécessité d'appliquer une certaine norme ; mais sans oublier que la langue française est une langue vivante et qu'à ce titre elle évolue : certains mots naissent, d'autres meurent ; certains mots ou certaines expressions sont ainsi appelés à évoluer suivant l'usage qui en est fait.
C'est ainsi que _malgré que_ ou _autant pour moi_ (pour ne prendre que ces deux exemples), si souvent stigmatisés par certains comme incorrects, finiront bien un jour par avoir pignon sur rue ; c'est d'ailleurs déjà le cas maintenant, même si certains s'en plaignent. Vouloir refuser l'évolution de formes "incorrectes" en formes admissibles n'est rien d'autre qu'une forme de conservatisme, limite puritain.
Finalement, n'est fautif que ce qui est ressenti comme tel, en fonction de la situation de communication vécue et partagée par l'auteur et par le lecteur.


Edit :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le truc pour savoir si on doit mettre le "e" final est simple, il suffit de remplacer par "et même". Si *c*'est bon, c'est la conjonction, sinon, c'est le verbe.


Absolument !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Allez, boum boum, deux réponses pour le prix d'une  :
> 
> 
> C'est une fiction ! Et dans une fiction il n'est pas rare que l'on fasse parler les morts, ou les fous, ou même des animaux ou des objets.
> ...



C'est vrai, la langue évolue.

Citons au hasard quelques illustrations de ton propos, comme "trop d'la balle" (très bien), "kiffer" (aimer, apprécier, avec souvent une nuance possessive), "meuf" (du verlan "mefa" : femme), "keum" (encore du verlan "kemé", cette fois, "mec") ...

Phrase type : "Keum, ta meuf, j'la kiffe, elle est trop d'la balle !"


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2006)

_Et maintenant, un petit exemple pratique pour clarifier les esprits :
_
Ivan, sans le savoir avant, va se voir devoir avoir un nouveau lavoir, voire même devoir avoir le même lavoir qu'avant.

:mouais:


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, la langue évolue...


Voire !

C'est l'heure de l'apéro, je vais m'envoyer un coup de rouge, voire du blanc.

Ici "voire" peut être remplacé par un verbe :

C'est l'heure de l'apéro, je vais m'envoyer un coup de rouge, boire du blanc.

Santé !


----------



## bens (3 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, un petit exemple pratique pour clarifier les esprits :
> 
> Ivan, sans le savoir avant, va se voir devoir avoir un nouveau lavoir, voire même devoir avoir le même lavoir qu'avant.



merci pour la clarté de cet exemple !   :mouais:   ... 

_... j'ai du le lire au moins trois avant de comprendre qu'Ivan va garder son lavoir !!! _:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sans t !



Ben ... Evidemment, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de mettre un T à "rouge" ou à "blanc", voire à "voire" !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Evidemment, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de mettre un T à "rouge" ou à "blanc", voire à "voire" !



Ne jamais mettre du T dans son 20... 

(ni de l'O)


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

Pour revenir sur 'voire même' : il m'agace bien plus que 'par contre' (que j'utilise volontiers :rose: )

Puisque nous sommes dans le pléonasme, après un détour par les jeux oulipiens : de nombreuses personnes disent "au jour d'aujourd'hui". Or c'est une sorte de triple pléonasme "réentrant".
En effet : _hui_ vient du latin _hodie_ (_cf._ l'espagnol _hoy_ et l'italien _oggi_) et signifie "aujourd'hui".
Donc "aujourd'hui" signifie "au jour d'aujourd'hui" ... On tourne en rond  

Amusant, tout de même, de voir se reproduire un mécanisme similaire sur le même mot. Jusqu'où irons nous dans cette direction ?


----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir sur 'voire même' : il m'agace bien plus que 'par contre' (que j'utilise volontiers :rose: )
> 
> Puisque nous sommes dans le pléonasme, après un détour par les jeux oulipiens : de nombreuses personnes disent "au jour d'aujourd'hui". Or c'est une sorte de triple pléonasme "réentrant".
> En effet : _hui_ vient du latin _hodie_ (_cf._ l'espagnol _hoy_ et l'italien _oggi_) et signifie "aujourd'hui".
> ...


pour hui je vais prendre direction mon lit. faut pensé a dodoter!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Puisque nous sommes dans le pléonasme, après un détour par les jeux oulipiens : de nombreuses personnes disent "au jour d'aujourd'hui". Or c'est une sorte de triple pléonasme "réentrant".
> En effet : _hui_ vient du latin _hodie_ (_cf._ l'espagnol _hoy_ et l'italien _oggi_) et signifie "aujourd'hui".
> Donc "aujourd'hui" signifie "au jour d'aujourd'hui" ... On tourne en rond
> 
> Amusant, tout de même, de voir se reproduire un mécanisme similaire sur le même mot. Jusqu'où irons nous dans cette direction ?



Pas trop loin, j'espère, sinon, un dictionnaire de trois mille pages ne contiendra plus qu'un seul mot (et encore, sans la définition).


----------



## fredintosh (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop loin, j'espère, sinon, un dictionnaire de trois mille pages ne contiendra plus qu'un seul mot (et encore, sans la définition).




Comme ça ?  

*hui, i* : *h.h.* Hui hui hui hui, hui hui hui : _hui hui hui, hui._ *hui.* Hui hui hui, hui hui : _hui, hui hui._


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Evidemment, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de mettre un T à "rouge" ou à "blanc", voire à "voire" !


cela se discute
reprenons


> C'est l'heure de l'apéro, je vais m'envoyer un coup de rouge, voire du blanc.


tu peux fort bien, à l'heure de l'apéro, te filer un coup de rouge*t*
( bon, une baffe de rouget ca fait mal tendance pisciphile maso, mais ca parfume)

Et , rien à voir, voire rien à boire:
il existe des thés blancs et des thés rouges.
A contrario  l'expression s'envoyer un coup de ( thé) rouge  est peu commune.  
Sur ce je vais m'en faire un.
( de thé)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> cela se discute
> reprenons
> 
> tu peux fort bien, à l'heure de l'apéro, te filer un coup de rouge*t*
> ...


Se faire un thé sur un thread ? Ce sera un thé au fil !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Se faire un thé sur un thread ? Ce sera un thé au fil !


excellent !
voire T.B.! 
_Té_


----------



## Philippe (5 Mars 2006)

Une faute très fréquente : le mot *langage*, qui est écrit souvent "language" (ça, c'est de l'anglais ) !


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Une faute très fréquente : le mot *langage*, qui est écrit souvent "language" (ça, c'est de l'anglais ) !


On se laisse envahir par le rosbif...

Tel un inutile baguage, balançons-le par-dessus le bastinguage !!!


----------



## Philippe (5 Mars 2006)

En ces temps incertains, Jean Anouilh réécrirait _Le voyageur sans baguage_...


----------



## kanako (5 Mars 2006)

autre faute courante sur internet : 
"comme même" au lieu de "quand même" !!
ce qui donne à penser que les gens parle mal français (je veux dire à l'oral)
...


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> autre faute courante sur internet :
> "comme même" au lieu de "quand même" !!
> ce qui donne à penser que les gens parle mal français (je veux dire à l'oral)
> ...



 non rien _la troisième personne du pluriel au présent de l'indicatif des verbes du premier groupe c'est ? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> En ces temps incertains, Jean Anouilh réécrirait _Le voyageur sans baguage_...



Pas sur ... Avec la grippe aviaire qui traine ! 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ce fil  car il est vrai que nous avons trop tendance à banaliser notre si jolie langue française. Par conséquent, nous n'élargissons pas assez notre vocabulaire et employons trop souvent les mêmes mots, c'est vraiment dommage, je le reconnais également. 
j'ai souvent remarqué une faute concernant le mot "quand" écrit avec un D à la fin dans une phrase du style :
"quant à m'acheter un mac autant m'acheter un G5"

ou bien le mot "événement" que l'on retrouve souvent et même dans la presse avec des accents dans tous les sens alors qu'il prend bien 2 accents aigüs


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ou bien le mot "événement" que l'on retrouve souvent et même dans la presse avec des accents dans tous les sens alors qu'il prend bien 2 accents aigüs


Permets moi de rectifier : il me semble que le mot *aigu* ne prend de tréma que dans sa version féminine, et sur le e : *aiguë*.

_Edit : après vérification, il semble que le tréma se mette désormais sur le u, ce qui est plus logique, d'après la nouvelle orthographe depuis 1990_

La fonction de ce tréma est de préciser que le u doit être prononcé, si on ne le met pas, on lit "èg".

En revanche, inutile de mettre le tréma sur le mot *aigu* au masculin, puisqu'il n'y a pas de confusion possible dans la prononciation.

Le pluriel ne change rien à l'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

merci fredintosh pour cette précision j'avais effectivement un doute et tu m'as éclairée


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ou bien le mot "événement" que l'on retrouve souvent et même dans la presse avec des accents dans tous les sens alors qu'il prend bien 2 accents aigüs



Il me semble bien que ce mot peut justement s'écrire de deux manières différentes, et d'ailleurs : 



> Un événement (l'orthographe évènement a été recommandée dans le Rapport du Conseil supérieur de la langue française sur les rectifications orthographiques de 1990)



Ce qui prouve que les deux orthographes sont acceptées, puisque la deuxième est _recommandée_.

Après on ne pourra pas dire que je ne vérifie pas mes sources


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

comme quoi ce fil est bien utile car je suis restée fidèle à ce que l'on m'a appris et le resterai quant à ce mot puisque les 2 orthographes semblent autorisées à présent. Difficile de changer ses habitudes qui commencent à dater maintenant  j'accepterai donc aussi la 2ème proposition


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

Un autre truc que j'aime pas trop c'est la conjugaison des verbes des 2 et 3èmes groupes. Ca me déroute toujours un peu quand je dois conjuguer "prendre" à la première personne du singulier : je prends. Le "s" me fait trop penser à la deuxième personne du singulier. 

Mais le must du must, ça reste les blogs du type skyblog ou autres perles. 

Bobo têtête :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

on comprend pourquoi les étrangers se prennent la tête avec notre langue, je leur tire mon chapeau  car il est vrai que c'est souvent un vrai casse tête et il n'y a pas que l'orthographe, mais aussi les tournures de phrases, les répétitions etc. Difficile de rédiger parfaitement.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2006)

Je découvre ce fil à l'instant! Très très sympa  

Ca ne fait pas très très longtemps que je viens sur MacG mais, dès le début j'ai trouvé que pour une fois, pratiquement tous les messages sont écrits d'une façon correcte et compréhensible! Et ça, j'avoue que c'est très agréable  

Chouette forum.... Et chouette bar


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> on comprend pourquoi les étrangers se prennent la tête avec notre langue, je leur tire mon chapeau  car il est vrai que c'est souvent un vrai casse tête et il n'y a pas que l'orthographe, mais aussi les tournures de phrases, les répétitions etc. Difficile de rédiger parfaitement.



Oui, hein ! au fait, aspirine, ça prend combien de comprimés ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, hein ! au fait, aspirine, ça prend combien de comprimés ? :rateau:




 je cours vite chez le pharmacien:bebe:


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur ... Avec la grippe aviaire qui traine !


Aspirine ? L'aspirine circonflexe traîne, c'est sûr !


----------



## kaviar (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : après vérification, il semble que le tréma se mette désormais sur le u, ce qui est plus logique, d'après la nouvelle orthographe depuis 1990_



 Comme aussi ambigüe, exigüe, contigüe, ambigüité, exigüité, contigüité, cigüe, .... Pourtant, tous les correcteurs orthographiques vont vous indiquer une faute !!!! 

version Antidote, word, correcteur OS X :


> Comme aussi ambiguë, exiguë, contiguë, ambiguïté, exiguïté, contiguïté, cigue, .... Pourtant, tous les correcteurs orthographiques vont vous indiquer une faute !!!!



Pas de problème sur Wiki, qui donne les 2 orthographes :


> aigu masculin (féminin : aigüe, masculin pluriel : aigus, féminin pluriel : aigües) nouvelle orthographe de 1990
> ou
> aigu masculin (féminin : aiguë, masculin pluriel : aigus, féminin pluriel : aiguës) traditionnellement


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2006)

j'ai choisi cette discussion car j'ai beaucoup de mal à orthographier en tapant!!!!!! je fais des fôtes ainormes ! et malgré que je soye pas une analfabette on pouré le croire mé c'est la fôte de mon dico j'ai pas le m^me que vou!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi tu habites hors de France ? (dis donc cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas venus par ici  )

déjà pour les verbes tu peux utiliser http://www.leconjugueur.com/, site très utile


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

Excellent soft, très rapide et super simple : Le conjugueur

Gratuit en plus 

Personnellement je le place dans le dock comme ça dès que j'en ai besoin, il se lance instantanément et c'est vraiment parfait 

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

Edit : désolé Naas, j'ai pas vu ton message et surtout le lien vers lequel il pointait


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> j'ai choisi cette discussion car j'ai beaucoup de mal à orthographier en tapant!!!!!! je fais des fôtes ainormes ! et malgré que je soye pas une analfabette on pouré le croire mé c'est la fôte de mon dico j'ai pas le m^me que vou!!!!!!!!!!



t'as le dico SMS cé pour àç!


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas vous mais moi je trouve plus rapide et plus simple pour le cerveau d'écrire les mots en entier, que çe soit sur ordinateur ou sur téléphone portable (avec le T9 par exemple c'est plus rapide). 

Et je ne parle même pas du déchiffrage pour le destinataire


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> on comprend pourquoi les étrangers se prennent la tête avec notre langue, ... Difficile de rédiger parfaitement.


Il faut dire aussi que les anglophones sont très compréhensifs avec les étrangers et acceptent les fautes avec beaucoup plus de clémence que nous autres français, mais là je dérive du sujet initial


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas vous mais moi je trouve plus rapide et plus simple pour le cerveau d'écrire les mots en entier, que çe soit sur ordinateur ou sur téléphone portable (avec le T9 par exemple c'est plus rapide).
> 
> Et je ne parle même pas du déchiffrage pour le destinataire



çà me fait drôlement plaisir de lire cela d'un djeun:love: car franchement moi aussi j'ai du mal à décrypter les sms de mon cher fiston, çà me donne mal au crâne, de plus je ne comprends pas tout  ce qui fait que je lui tél afin qu'il m'éclaire sur ses sms venant d'une autre galaxie bref, on perd un tps fou:mouais: C'est d'autant plus bizarre qu'il est vraiment brillant en orthographe et dissertation, j'en perds mon latin moa...effet de mode, mouais...
c'est vrai que le T9 c bien et rapide:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que les anglophones sont très compréhensifs avec les étrangers et acceptent les fautes avec beaucoup plus de clémence que nous autres français, mais là je dérive du sujet initial




tu dérives peut-être mais je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi nous sommes rigides sur beaucoup trop de choses et il est vrai que j'ai moi-même apprécié ce côté indulgent aussi bien chez les anglais que chez les américains d'ailleurs.


----------



## Philippe (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que les anglophones sont très compréhensifs avec les étrangers et acceptent les fautes avec beaucoup plus de clémence que nous autres français, mais là je dérive du sujet initial


Il n'en n'a pas toujours été ainsi :

"Quant aux fautes qui se pourraient trouver en l'impression, comme de lettres transposées, omises, ou superflues, la première édition les excusera, et la discrétion du lecteur savant qui ne s'arrêtera [pas] à si petites choses." (Joachim du Bellay, adresse au lecteur en postface de la _Défense et Illustration de la Langue française_)

Phrase citée par la charte d'utilisation du forum fr.lettres.langue.francaise... :love: 

Ph.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> "Quant aux fautes qui se pourraient trouver en l'impression, comme de lettres transposées, omises, ou superflues, la première édition les excusera, et la discrétion du lecteur savant qui ne s'arrêtera [pas] à si petites choses." (*Joachim du Bellay*, adresse au lecteur en postface de la _Défense et Illustration de la Langue française_)



Il ne nous est pas inconnu à MacGe !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne nous est pas inconnu à MacGe !


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2006)

tres bonne idée ce fil 

que penser de tout ces gens qui utilisent l'abréviation Mr pour dire Monsieur ? 

ça m'énerve, on est pas chez les Anglais !! non mais 

en France c'est M. c'est tout !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tres bonne idée ce fil
> 
> que penser de tout ces gens qui utilisent l'abréviation Mr pour dire Monsieur ?
> 
> ...




Yes, that's right...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tres bonne idée ce fil
> 
> que penser de tout ces gens qui utilisent l'abréviation Mr pour dire Monsieur ?
> 
> ...



et ma main gauche dirigée par mon hémisphère droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c vraiment ouf!


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> tres bonne idée ce fil
> 
> que penser de tout ces gens qui utilisent l'abréviation Mr pour dire Monsieur ?
> 
> ...


Si je peux me permettre je te recommanderais de relire le premier post de cette discussion, le but de ce fil n'est pas d'ergoter sur telles ou telles règles, mais tout simplement d'aider certains dans la maîtrise du français, non pas parfaite, mais juste un peu mieux qu'avant, bref pas de théorie, du pratique


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre je te recommanderais de relire le premier post de cette discussion, le but de ce fil n'est pas d'ergoter sur telles ou telles règles, mais tout simplement d'aider certains dans la maîtrise du français, non pas parfaite, mais juste un peu mieux qu'avant, bref pas de théorie, du pratique


Dans ce cas, je cherche un moyen mnémotechnique qui permette de retenir l'orthographe du mot

naissécaire, ou nésséssaire, ou naicaissaire, ou naisséssère, ou néssaissaire ......

bref, ça devien(s ou t ?) plus que nécessaire : c'est indispensable à ma survie  .


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre je te recommanderais de relire le premier post de cette discussion, le but de ce fil n'est pas d'ergoter sur telles ou telles règles, mais tout simplement d'aider certains dans la maîtrise du français, non pas parfaite, mais juste un peu mieux qu'avant, bref pas de théorie, du pratique



permets toi pas de soucis 

si je puis me permettre a mon tour, la pratique des choses, quelles qu'elles soient, ne passe t elle pas par un peu de théorie ?  ;D


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

Chacun son truc, en tous cas moi je trouve cela nécessaire ou plutôt intéressant de préserver notre langue et de s'instruire un peu plus chaque jour


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et ma main gauche dirigée par mon hémisphère droit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est encore pire 

je digère l'histoire des pouces et après le cerveau, piano piano


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et ma main gauche dirigée par mon hémisphère droit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois pas tellement le rapport avec l'orthographe... 

...ou alors, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas tellement le rapport avec l'orthographe...
> 
> ...ou alors, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?




non, rien...!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas tellement le rapport avec l'orthographe...
> 
> ...ou alors, j'ai manqué quelque chose ?


Ce que disais meskh était tellement **** que Juluie c'est tapée la tête contre sa main....


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ce que disais meskh était tellement **** que Juluie c'est tapée la tête contre sa main....




A votre service  !!


----------



## kanako (6 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non rien _la troisième personne du pluriel au présent de l'indicatif des verbes du premier groupe c'est ? _


exact...
...la fatigue


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs vous savez quel est le seul mot masculin finissant par "ette" ? :style:


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs vous savez quel est le seul mot masculin finissant par "ette" ? :style:



Supermoquette ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Mars 2006)

J'en tenterais bien un..... mais j'ai peur qu'il soit déplacé sur un fil comme celui-ci....  /D


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ?


Supermoquette n'est pas dans le dictionnaire me semble-t-il


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs vous savez quel est le seul mot masculin finissant par "ette" ? :style:




Oui on sait !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on sait !




Pinaise, salut ma belle....


----------



## Philippe (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs vous savez quel est le seul mot masculin finissant par "ette" ? :style:


Casse-noisette ? pique-assiette ? porte-cigarette ? fixe-chaussette ?  

Il y a aussi squelette, quintette et quartette...

Plus quelques autres...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

j'voudrais bien mais j'peux point (le dire..je précise):rose:


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs vous savez quel est le seul mot masculin finissant par "ette" ? :style:



Bon, s'il s'agit de ce que je pense, il faudrait plutôt dire que c'est un mot féminin se terminant par "ette" désignant un attribut masculin... mais bon, dit comme ça, c'est tout de suite moins drôle.  

On passe à autre chose ?


----------



## chroukin (6 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Casse-noisette ? pique-assiette ? porte-cigarette ? fixe-chaussette ?
> 
> Il y a aussi squelette, quintette et quartette...
> 
> Plus quelques autres...


Comment il m'a mouché l'autre :hein: 

Bravo, j'ai donc été usurpé par la personne qui m'a dit que squelette était le seul mot masculin en "ette".

Et j'ai appris des mots inconnus, comme quoi de lancer une question à la con ça peut servir


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, s'il s'agit de ce que je pense, il faudrait plutôt dire que c'est un mot féminin se terminant par "ette" désignant un attribut masculin... mais bon, dit comme ça, c'est tout de suite moins drôle.
> 
> On passe à autre chose ?


Merci fred, pour ta délicate prise en main des choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Comment il m'a mouché l'autre :hein:
> 
> Bravo, j'ai donc été usurpé par la personne qui m'a dit que squelette était le seul mot masculin en "ette".
> 
> Et j'ai appris des mots inconnus, comme quoi de lancer une question à la con ça peut servir



Effectivement, le vocabulaire ne semble pas être ton meilleur point  On peut usurper (une identité, une fonction, et quelques autres bricoles), mais on ne peut pas "être usurpé". Usurper signifie en gros "se faire passer pour ce qu'on est pas". Par contre, si tu n'as pas été "enduit d'erreur", peut être as tu été "induit en erreur" .


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, j'ai donc été usurpé par la personne qui m'a dit que squelette était le seul mot masculin en "ette".



Si c'est Jane Birkin qui t'a dit ça, faut pas lui en vouloir.


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Au Québec, "tapette" est tout aussi féminin qu'ailleurs, mais, différence subtile... il ne concerne que les hommes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Au Québec, "tapette" est tout aussi féminin qu'ailleurs, mais, différence subtile... il ne concerne que les hommes...



Oh, il ne doit pas être bien difficile de trouver deux ou trois autres mots en "ette" exactement dans le même cas !  

:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens à propos de Canada
Il y a peu je devais expliquer de façon simple la différence entre métonymie et synecdoque.
Pas facile.
Les articles les plus éclairants je les ai trouvés  sur l'excellente source qu'est " l'office québecois de la langue française" 
Site hautement recommandable 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/index.html

tiens d'ailleurs je copie colle les articles





> Synecdoque
> *
> La synecdoque est une figure de style qui consiste à employer un mot en lui attribuant un sens plus large ou plus restreint que son sens habituel. Ce mot entretient alors une relation d&#8217;inclusion particulière avec ce qu&#8217;il désigne. Le rapport d&#8217;inclusion peut être généralisant (le genre pour l&#8217;espèce ou la partie pour le tout) ou particularisant (l&#8217;espèce pour le genre ou le tout pour la partie).
> *
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à propos de Canada
> Il y a peu je devais expliquer de façon simple la différence entre métonymie et synecdoque.
> Pas facile.
> Les articles les plus éclairants je les ai trouvés  sur l'excellente source qu'est " l'office québecois de la langue française"
> ...



Dis donc, avec un post comme ça, tu pourrais mettre un tube d'aspirine en pièce jointe ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

Ah ouais Aspirine...
 tu parles bien du groupe de heavy metal moldovalaque  qui donnait  la migraine non?

Je croyais qu'il s'était scindé  en 2
( une partie  a fondé le groupe " para c'est ta molle" et l'autre "hibu prof haine")


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais Aspirine...
> tu parles bien du groupe de heavy metal moldovalaque  qui donnait  la migraine non?
> 
> Je croyais qu'il s'était scindé  en 2
> ( une partie  a fondé le groupe " para c'est ta molle" et l'autre "hibu prof haine")



Y a déjà assez de cons primés comme ça.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Y a déjà assez de cons primés comme ça.


il me semble que tu cites là  Jean-Louis Chougnard, pharmacien à Javille, lorsqu'on lui annonça qu'il n'était classé que 4 è du concours de "pharmacie fleurie 1965".


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que tu cites là  Jean-Louis Chougnard, pharmacien à Javille, lorsqu'on lui annonça qu'il n'était classé que 4 è du concours de "pharmacie fleurie 1965".



Exact, il est d'ailleurs tout de suite parti se _cachet_, rouge de honte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Exact, il est d'ailleurs tout de suite parti se _cachet_, rouge de honte.



Il se retrouve "off" alors qu'il aspire "in"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il se retrouve "off" alors qu'il aspire "in"



améliorons notre anglais aussi


----------



## wolverine (7 Mars 2006)

heu la ca va etre chaud !


----------



## Philippe (7 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Les articles les plus éclairants je les ai trouvés  sur l'excellente source qu'est " l'office québecois de la langue française"
> Site hautement recommandable


Plus simple encore : l'excellent lexique des termes littéraires du non moins excellent JEG ...

Permet d'éviter l'absorption massive d'aspirine  !


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

C'est l'accent sirop d'érable qui donne mal à la tête?


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> améliorons notre anglais aussi


This thread does exist, a quick search will give you that


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

Non, Naas, on ne te pourrit pas ton joli sujet  :love: (je suis sincère quand je reprends ce terme "joli"), on ne fait que des digressions, mais toujours en rapport plus ou moins lointain avec la langue française...  

D'ailleurs, pour faire une petite pirouette et retomber sur nos pieds, à propos de "*digressions*", on trouve souvent ce mot écrit ou prononcé "*disgressions*", sans doute par analogie confuse avec dysfonctionnement, qui pourtant s'écrit avec un y, pour ne rien arranger.

Bref, _disgression_ assurée.


----------



## kanako (7 Mars 2006)

pas plutôt par confusion avec discretion ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> This thread does exist, a quick search will give you that



thanks for the tuyauj'en aurais bien besoin  pouquoi s'est-il arrêté au 26/04/05


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> thanks for the tuyauj'en aurais bien besoin  pouquoi s'est-il arrêté au 26/04/05


Merci naas  et Julie007
je l'ai réanimé , on verra ce que cela donne...


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> pas plutôt par confusion avec discretion ?


... ou par _contagion_...


----------



## bens (8 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Excellent soft, très rapide et super simple : Le conjugueur
> 
> Gratuit en plus



merci pour le lien... à Naas aussi...   

je l'ai téléchargé, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai aucune conjugaison avec la première personne... ???   
_Si quelqu'un sait, ça m'arrangerais (avec ou sans "s" ?) bien, parce que c'est avec cette première personne que j'ai vraiment des problèmes... Merci d'avance_


----------



## Philippe (8 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un sait, ça m'arrangerais (avec ou sans "s" ?) bien, parce que c'est avec cette première personne que j'ai vraiment des problèmes... Merci d'avance


En fait, lorsque tu dis "ça m'arrangerais", ce n'est pas la 1ère personne : le sujet, c'est le mot *ça*, pas le *m'* ; c'est la 3e personne -> cette chose arrangerait qui ? moi -> cette chose m'arrangerait -> ça m'arrang*erait*.


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien... à Naas aussi...
> 
> je l'ai téléchargé, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai aucune conjugaison avec la première personne... ???
> _Si quelqu'un sait, ça m'arrangerais (avec ou sans "s" ?) bien, parce que c'est avec cette première personne que j'ai vraiment des problèmes... Merci d'avance_



Pour ce qui est du conjugueur, bouge le pointeur de ta souris sur les champs où apparaissent les verbes conjugués. Les "je" apparaitront. 
Les fenêtres sont un tout petit peu mal dimensionnées.


----------



## bens (8 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> En fait, lorsque tu dis "ça m'arrangerais", ce n'est pas la 1ère personne : le sujet, c'est le mot *ça*, pas le *m'* ; c'est la 3e personne -> cette chose arrangerait qui ? moi -> cette chose m'arrangerait -> ça m'arrang*erait*.



donc là j'ai vraiment trop honte... :rose: , une faute aussi bête !
_...et pourtant, en postant ici, j'ai relu mon post 3 fois plus attentivement que d'habitude..._



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du conjugueur, bouge le pointeur de ta souris sur les champs où apparaissent les verbes conjugués. Les "je" apparaitront.
> Les fenêtres sont un tout petit peu mal dimensionnées.



ah oui... merci   !

Donque mintenan çai bont, je ne devrè plu fère de fote de comjuguèson !!!    :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens

Je reviens sur l'accord des couleurs (rien à voir avec le bon goût esthétique ) pour lequel certains s'interrogeaient sans qu'une réponse claire leur ait été donnée. Je citerais donc mon bon vieux _Guide des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_, un très bon ouvrage très abordable que je vous recommande pour l'usage de tous les jours :

*Les adjectifs de couleur sont variables dans deux cas :*
1. Quand la couleur est indiquée par un seul véritable adjectif ; il s'agit des adjectifs les plus courants, de leurs dérivés en -âtre et des huit suivants : alezan, bai, écarlate, fauve, incarnat, mauve, pourpre, rose.

exemple : une étoffe verte, des chevelures châtaines, des eaux noirâtres, une jument baie...

2. Lorsque la couleur est indiquée par plusieurs adjectifs s'appliquant à des objets différents.

exemple : des cocardes bleues, blanches et rouges (= des cocardes bleues, des cocardes blanches et des cocardes rouges).

*Les adjectifs de couleur sont invariables dans les autres cas, qu'il s'agisse de :*

1. Plusieurs adjectifs désignant plusieurs couleurs réunies dans un même objet :

des cocardes bleu, blanc, rouge (= des cocardes tricolores)

2. Deux adjectifs dont le second renforce ou atténue simplement le premier, qui est alors utilisé substantivement :

des yeux bleu foncé

3. Deux adjectifs d'importance équivalente définissant une couleur "mixte", qui est alors employé substantivement :

des tons gris-bleu

4. Noms employés seuls ou précisant un autre adjectif de couleur :

une robe abricot, des yeux noisette

5. Expressions composées, avec ou sans trait d'union, comme :

lie-de-vin, couleur chair, noir de jais, poivre et sel

Voili voilou

Donc pour les poissons, il y a bien des poissons rouges, des poissons oranges, ainsi que des poisson rouge-orange...


----------



## chroukin (8 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens
> 
> Je reviens sur l'accord des couleurs (rien à voir avec le bon goût esthétique ) pour lequel certains s'interrogeaient sans qu'une réponse claire leur ait été donnée. Je citerais donc mon bon vieux _Guide des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_, un très bon ouvrage très abordable que je vous recommande pour l'usage de tous les jours :
> 
> ...


Paraît qu'on dit orangé et pas orange.

Cf ma prof de dessin de collège...


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Mars 2006)

On a du avoir la même prof...

Ça ne m'a pas empêché de devenir graphiste


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2006)

Marrant, je ne mettrais pas 'orangé' et 'orange' dans le même sac. Orange, c'est orange ... Orangé indique que l'objet comporte une touche de couleur orange ou alors qu'il tire vers l'orange sans être réellement orange. Le jaune orangé est un jaune qui tire vers l'orange, me semble-t-il.
Tout ça ne vaut pas l'eau de fleur d'oranger qui donne un goût délicieux aux bugnes en cette saison


----------



## chroukin (9 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, je ne mettrais pas 'orangé' et 'orange' dans le même sac. Orange, c'est orange ... Orangé indique que l'objet comporte une touche de couleur orange ou alors qu'il tire vers l'orange sans être réellement orange. Le jaune orangé est un jaune qui tire vers l'orange, me semble-t-il.
> Tout ça ne vaut pas l'eau de fleur d'oranger qui donne un goût délicieux aux bugnes en cette saison


Ben heu.... je parlais aps de jeune orangé mais d'orangé tout court comme "appellation officielle" si je puis dire


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Mars 2006)

Tout à fait pareil, on a bien eu la même prof . 

Cependant je n'ai jamais entendu cette "appellation officielle" en dehors de ces cours de dessin de 4e-3e (soit il y a environ 20-21 ans, ça me rajeunit pas ! À tout hasard, Choukrin, c'était à Chatou...), et je ne suis même pas sûr que mes quelques amis profs d'arts plastiques aujourd'hui l'utilisent...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben heu.... je parlais aps de jeune orangé mais d'orangé tout court comme "appellation officielle" si je puis dire



En tous cas, pour le coup, la Carte Orangée, ça sonnerait pas terrible...


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2006)

Enfin, heureusement que les TGV ne sont plus _orangés_.

Et Guillaume d'Orange, faut-il l'appeler Guillaume d'Orangé ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Mars 2006)

Pour les noms propres, pas de règle, donc Orange reste Orange, d'ailleurs ces dernières années, cette ville n'est pas trop orangée, plutôt (chemise) brune...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les noms propres, pas de règle, donc Orange reste Orange, d'ailleurs ces dernières années, cette ville n'est pas trop orangée, plutôt (chemise) brune...



Peut-être, mais comme il n'y en a qu'une, elle ne peut-être mise au pluriel, elle n'a donc aucun mérite à rester invariable !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais comme il n'y en a qu'une, elle ne peut-être mise au pluriel, elle n'a donc aucun mérite à rester invariable !



Une ville bien singulière, en somme...


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Une ville bien singulière, en somme...


Et la Somme, c'est pas le Vaucluse...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Paraît qu'on dit orangé et pas orange.
> 
> Cf ma prof de dessin de collège...




Pinaise, mais c'est pas comme ici, au canada, ce doit etre ça....

vous m'arrétez si je me trompe, mais Orange, c'est Orange, c'est le nom de la couleur, pas Orangé.
Orangé, serait plutot utilisé comme Bleuté...avec un sens legerement nuancé...enfin...




			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les noms propres, pas de règle, donc Orange reste Orange, d'ailleurs ces dernières années, cette ville n'est pas trop orangée, plutôt (chemise) brune...



Pareil, vous m'arrétez si je me trompe, mais Orange, (la ville) sont nom vient du fruit et des Orangers...rien a voir avec la couleur...



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Et la Somme, c'est pas le Vaucluse...



Joli....




			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben heu.... je parlais aps de jeune orangé mais d'orangé tout court comme "appellation officielle" si je puis dire



de jeune orangé ....?
jeune _oranger_?...l'arbre...?
ou c'etait Jaune-_orangé_...?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2006)

explication du nom de la ville


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Orange-Jaune?


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

On entend beaucoup parler d'ours.

Ours doit se prononcer "*our*" comme on prononce jours, tours, cours, discours, amours, toujours,...


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On entend beaucoup parler d'ours.
> 
> Ours doit se prononcer "*our*" comme on prononce jours, tours, cours, discours, amours, toujours,...


 Ca marche aussi pour *nounours* ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Mars 2006)

Non, car au féminin ça donne oursonne.
Et pas pour les autres... 
Enfin je crois...


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On entend beaucoup parler d'ours.
> 
> Ours doit se prononcer "*our*" comme on prononce jours, tours, cours, discours, amours, toujours,...


cela depends de la région
par exemple la ville de miramas dans le sud, le S se prononce.


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, car au féminin ça donne oursonne.
> Et pas pour les autres...
> Enfin je crois...



Ah bon, chez moi on a toujours dit une ourse. Enfin on n'en croise pas beaucoup en Bretagne, à part bien sûr la Grande Oursonne qui nous émerveille pendant les nuits claires.




			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> On entend beaucoup parler d'ours.
> 
> Ours doit se prononcer "our" comme on prononce jours, tours, cours, discours, amours, toujours,...



Mais si règle il y a, elle concernerait plutôt la terminaison en "s" du nom singulier, à l'instar de l'os. On l'a dans l'os, mais on est trempé jusqu'aux eaux, enfin jusqu'au zoo.:mouais:


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Non, car au féminin ça donne oursonne.
> Et pas pour les autres...
> Enfin je crois...


Ours, masculin, se prononce "our"
Ourse, féminin, se prononce "ourss".

Le téléphone sonne chez l'oursonne appelée Miss Johnson.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ours, masculin, se prononce "our"
> Ourse, féminin, se prononce "ourss".
> 
> Le téléphone sonne chez l'oursonne appelée Miss Johnson.



Selon mon dictionnaire, la phonétique indiquée pour ours et ourse est absolument identique ("ourss" dans les deux cas)


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> cela depends de la région
> par exemple la ville de miramas dans le sud, le S se prononce.


Ce qui donne des trucs bizarres :
A Vacqueyras on dit "Vacqueyrass" et juste à côté à Gigondas on dit "Gigonda",
ce qui n'empêche pas d'apprécier leurs vins.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Selon mon dictionnaire, la phonétique indiquée pour ours et ourse est absolument identique ("ourss" dans les deux cas)



Je confirme !


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ours, masculin, se prononce "our"
> Ourse, féminin, se prononce "ourss".
> 
> Le téléphone sonne chez l'oursonne appelée Miss Johnson.


_Erratum humanum est_ et on a dit de pas se moquer :rose:  
Enfait* je crois qu'on prononce "ourse" juste au pluriel mais à force, dans certaines régions ou familles on prononce le S même au singulier...

*je sais jamais comment ça s'écrit.


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> _Erratum humanum est_ et on a dit de pas se moquer :rose:
> Enfait* je crois qu'on prononce "ourse" juste au pluriel mais à force, dans certaines régions ou familles on prononce le S même au singulier...
> 
> *je sais jamais comment ça s'écrit.


En fait, je prononce oursssse comme tout le monde, évidemment... espèce d'ours mal léché !


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

je les avai..... pas vues

AIS ou AIENT?


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je les avai..... pas vue
> 
> AIS ou AIENT?


en fait, le verbe s'accorde toujours avec son sujet, c'est à dire l'élément qui, pour simplifier, fait ou subit l'action.

Ici, c'est &#8220;je&#8221; donc &#8212;> ais

sinon un petit site sympa


oups le site c'est plutôt ça


Cependant, l'accord du verbe ne doit pas te faire oublier celui du participe passé  la fiche est là


----------



## Philippe (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je les avai..... pas vue
> 
> AIS ou AIENT?



Je NE les avAIS pas vueS. 
(Je les avais pas vues, c'est du français parlé ; à l'écrit il vaut mieux donner les deux éléments de la négation : "ne" et "pas".)



Edit :
Le "s" à la fin de "vues", c'est un cas d'accord du participe passé.
Difficile à expliquer en quelques mots, mais si ça intéresse, pourquoi pas ? À ce soir alors car maintenant je file...


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en fait, le verbe s'accorde toujours avec son sujet, c'est à dire l'élément qui, pour simplifier, fait ou subit l'action.
> 
> Ici, c'est &#8220;je&#8221; donc &#8212;> ais


oui donc j'ai eu bon dans mon poste uf:

mais s'est se "les" qui m'a mis le doute.


merci nephou


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui donc j'ai eu bon dans mon poste uf:
> 
> mais s'est *se* "les" qui m'a mis le doute.
> 
> ...



Par contre, pour le "les", c'est "celui ci", et il ne "se" fait rien, donc, c'est "*ce*" et non "se".


----------



## Philippe (26 Mars 2006)

Hem.
Je remonte ce sujet... 
Voilà. Je viens de passer un peu de temps à collecter quelques adresses susceptibles de fournir à tous ceux qui, désireux d'améliorer leur français (c'est le titre du fil hein :rateau pourraient le faire avantageusement, grâce à Internet.
Pour l'instant, j'ai relevé au moins quatre sites que je trouve fort bien faits :



http://pages.infinit.net/jaser2/index.html

Site de langue française niveau moyen. Orthographe, conjugaison, grammaire usuelle. La page d'accueil donne un bon aperçu des diverses difficultés abordées. Quelques exercices plus "ludiques" pour public plus jeune (le sentier des voyelles, les "thermomètres"...).
Tous les exercices sont interactifs.



http://www.ccdmd.qc.ca/fr/franc/accfranc.html

Très riche, tous niveaux. Quatre sections parmi les plus intéressantes selon moi :

*Documents théoriques* (fiches PDF à télécharger)

*Exercices PDF* (accords, cohérence textuelle, concordance des temps, orthographe d'usage, syntaxe, ponctuation...) - exercices à télécharger

*Matériel interactif* (par exemple, pour vous donner une idée, cette page) - comme son nom l'indique, exercices interactifs et autocorrectifs ; _très très riche_ et parfois d'un niveau relevé : distinguer l'usage des deux points et du point-virgule, apprendre à utiliser correctement le participe présent, etc. ; la partie Jeux pédagogiques est également à visiter (exercices de détection de fautes, conjugaison, syntaxe, vocabulaire - il y a même un "Tetris" des synonymes - étymologie et morphologie, et une page sur... le français de l'informatique !, etc.)

*Matériel pour allophones* (fiches à télécharger, petite bibliographie de phonétique FLE [français langue étrangère] et mini-"portail" de prononciation française)



http://exercices.free.fr/francais/orth/index.htm

Site entièrement dédié à l'orthographe (d'usage ou grammaticale), pour ceux qui débutent, ou qui souhaitent "revoir" quelques notions de base (leur _vs_ leurs, à _vs_ a, ou _vs_ où, etc.). Les exercices sont notés  !



http://departments.vassar.edu/celt-bin/frenchex.pl

Site de grammaire avec exercices autocorrectifs. Utilisation des pronoms, des temps et des modes, de la voix passive, des adjectifs, des adverbes...
L'air de rien (la présentation est très moche), une solide révision de notions utiles et pas toujours évidentes.
Ici, il faut écrire les réponses et non simplement cliquer sur la bonne réponse ! Et comme il faut rédiger, les majuscules et la ponctuation sont prises en compte.



Et enfin : http://www.portail.lettres.net/j__grammaire_et_orthographe.htm (un site portail, à explorer...)



Pour moi, en tout cas, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui :sleep: !

Ph.




Edit : Votre avis m'intéresse  !


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2006)

C'est de la bel ouvrage que ce post mon ami
(j'écris expres cette expression car je ne rappele plus comment l'écrire    )


----------



## yoffy (26 Mars 2006)

Je suis "sur" mon ordinateur "par rapport" à ce fil , "a partir de là" .... j'ai tout bon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la bel ouvrage que ce psot mon ami
> (j'écris expres cette expression car je ne rappele plus comment l'écrire    )



Si c'est "la", c'est "belle" ! Pour le "psot", je ne me prononce pas 

Ceci me fait penser à trois mots particuliers de notre belle langue, qui, tout comme le crocodile qui change de sexe en fonction de la température d'incubation de l'uf dont il est issu, changent de genre en fonction de leur nombre : au singulier, ils sont masculins, mais virent leur cutie des qu'ils sont à plusieurs (donc au pluriel ou ils arborent un féminin du plus bel effet) : j'ai nommé "Amour", "délice" et "orgue", ce qui nous donne des phrases du genre :

- "tes amours sont moins *belles* que *le mien*".

- "Cet orgue est *le plus beau* parmi les *plus belles*"

- "D'aussi *alléchantes* délices te font comprendre la nature profonde *d'un* délice"

Phrases qui, j'en conviens, si déroutantes soient elles, ne sont pas aisées à placer dans nos conversations quotidiennes


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent, orthographe est un mot féminin


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent, orthographe est un mot féminin



J'imagine déjà la réaction de certains : "Ça ne m'étonne pas, toutes des emmerdeuses !"


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine déjà la réaction de certains : "Ça ne m'étonne pas, toutes des emmerdeuses !"


Ou "Pas étonnant qu'il y ait autant d'erreurs"

Mais nous, on ne le dira pas.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Hem.
> Je remonte ce sujet...
> Voilà. Je viens de passer un peu de temps à collecter quelques adresses susceptibles de fournir à tous ceux qui, désireux d'améliorer leur français (c'est le titre du fil hein :rateau pourraient le faire avantageusement, grâce à Internet.
> Pour l'instant, j'ai relevé au moins quatre sites que je trouve fort bien faits :



Pour compléter les références de Philippe, je rappelle que le TLF (alias "trésor de la langue française"), un grandiose dictionnaire est disponible et gratuit sur le net (on peut aussi l'acheter sur CD-ROM mac si on veut l'avoir à demeure.


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

C'est Roland Magdane qui disait dans un de ses sketchs que tous les mots fminins étaient à conotation négative 

Une plaie, une merde, une embrouille.... 

Je déconne, y'en a plein des masculins aussi mesdames :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Pour achever nos valeureuses compagne, un comble : lemot "féminin" est ... masculin !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

bonjour
Les récents apports  de Pascal 77 et Philippe ( je parle des apports "in taupe- hique") me font penser que poster ici ma requête pourrait donner quelque chose.
En fait je cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin.


Explication:
Il y a longtemps , j'avais vu rapidement un excellent site dédié aux pièges du français, curiosités et autres.

On le sait, il y a des centaines de sites de ce type. Celui là était du haut de gamme, bien fait et pratique à naviguer.

Vous savez comment ca se passe 
On  visite brièvement  un site qu'on trouve interessant, pris par le temps, on pense y revenir plus tard, aussi on met dans les favoris.
Il y a peu je voulais envoyer l'URL  à une amie " correctrice" ( c'est à dire dont le boulot est précisement de corriger avant impression) quand je m'apercus que contrairement à ce que je pensais, je ne l'avais pas en "favori" et plus en historique  .

Si par hasard ca rappelle quelque chose à quelqu'un, tant mieux.
Sinon pas très grave, cette amie, en bonne professionnelle, est bardée de livres de réference.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Les récents apports  de Pascal 77 et Philippe ( je parle des apports "in taupe- hique") me font penser que poster ici ma requête pourrait donner quelque chose.
> En fait je cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin.
> 
> ...



Ben, c'est un peu court, comme description, au moins une bonne moitié des sites pour lesquels des liens ont été postés ici doivent répondre à ta définition ! Il n'y aurait pas un élément dont tu te souviennes (nom, logo ou autre) pour préciser ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

merci de ta réponse 
Hélas je sais bien que c'est court comme descriptif !

Ce dont je me rappelle c'est que ce n'était pas un site abordant les règles de base ( grammaire syntaxe , conjuguaison etc) ou pièges courants.
mais uniquement tournant autour de la notion "pièges". 

si j'avais d'autres élèments "particuliers" je les aurai indiqués. C'est ce genre de données qui affine la recherche... et j'aurai déjà retrouvé.
Je suis plutôt du genre  très efficace en recherche web, et là  quelque soit l'angle d'approche ( dont recherche avec entrées_ pièges , faux ami , particularisme_, divers annuaires etc )  j'ai fait chou blanc.

Quoiqu'il en soit pas, _no soucaille_, ce n'est pas DU TOUT grave.


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2006)

As-tu regardé ici ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

non , pas là
par contre ce moteur francophone  a l'air pas mal, je retiens


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Mars 2006)

En fait il manque pas grd chose, mais comme c'était le premier post d'un tel sujet (chouette soit dit en passant) je me permets ces quelques remarques. 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> JE tente une petite expérience à vous de la concrétiser:
> 
> Ils y a quelques frottements à propos du français et de son usage, alors plutôt que d'opposer la liberté de pensée et l'orthographe je vous propose ici de parler du français de votre français et qu'ensemble nous l'améliorons, sans jugements ni moqueries (c'est très important sans moqueries  ).
> ...



_Ils y a quelques frottements (...)_ 

"Il" ne s'accorde pas en genre et en nombre dans ce cas là. Je ne suis pas grammairien et je ne saurai expliquer pourquoi, mais supposons qu'il s'accorde, on aurait droit à : _Elles y a des erreurs et non des fautes._  (...) 
Suite à une recherche sur les pronoms, l'explication est simple : ici "il" est un pronom impersonnel. Impersonnel, désincarné, donc sans genre ni accords, hop. 

_(...) quelqun (...)_ s'écrit _quelqu'un_.


PS : Désolé pour l'envoie en double M. Naas j'ai ripé de la fenêtre de mp.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2006)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas grammairien et je ne saurai expliquer pourquoi, mais supposons qu'il s'accorde, on...


Es-tu bien certain qu'il ne faille pas un "s" à "saurai"  
Et dans la phrase, "...supposons qu'il s'accorde...", à quoi se rapporte "il" ? Si c'est à un sujet cité dans une phrase antérieure, avant le point, il me semble qu'il y a comme un défaut  
Tel est pris qui croyait prendre... qui va me reprendre ?


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu bien certain qu'il ne faille pas un "s" à "saurai"
> Et dans la phrase, "...supposons qu'il s'accorde...", à quoi se rapporte "il" ? Si c'est à un sujet cité dans une phrase antérieure, avant le point, il me semble qu'il y a comme un défaut
> Tel est pris qui croyait prendre... qui va me reprendre ?


On peut admettre l'absence de "s" en supposant que Malkovitch a voulu nous faire comprendre qu'il ne "saura jamais" expliquer pourquoi... Auquel cas le futur est judicieusement choisi. Mais le conditionnel laisserait croire qu'il pourrait chercher et trouver une explication si...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On peut admettre l'absence de "s" en supposant que Malkovitch a voulu nous faire comprendre qu'il ne "saura jamais" expliquer pourquoi... Auquel cas le futur est judicieusement choisi. Mais le conditionnel laisserait croire qu'il pourrait chercher et trouver une explication si...


D'où ma formulation: "Es-tu bien certain ?"
  
 (a voulu ou ait voulu  )
Ah! le français!.. :rose: succès des messages garanti


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Mars 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu bien certain qu'il ne faille pas un "s" à "saurai"
> Et dans la phrase, "...supposons qu'il s'accorde...", à quoi se rapporte "il" ? Si c'est à un sujet cité dans une phrase antérieure, avant le point, il me semble qu'il y a comme un défaut
> Tel est pris qui croyait prendre... qui va me reprendre ?



Le "s" je l'avais mis. Puis comme c'était bien un futur je l'ai enlevé. Le conditionnel et moi ça fait 3 donc j'évite quand ça ne tombe pas sous le sens. Mais ça c'est du chipotage, parceque dans _suposons qu'il s'accorde_ là il n'y a aucun problème : "il" se rapporte au premier "Il" de la 1ère phrase, qui est un pronom alors dans tous les cas... ça marche.


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

Saviez-vous que les titres de livres il ne faut pas les mettre entre guillemets ou en gras même italique ?

Et non, il faut les souligner 

On écrira plus volontiers Le petit chaperon rouge que "Le petit chaperon rouge".

C'est un truc de ma prof de français de 4ème ça


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2006)

Tiens je ne connaissais pas ça !


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2006)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Le "s" je l'avais mis. Puis comme c'était bien un futur je l'ai enlevé. Le conditionnel et moi ça fait 3 donc j'évite quand ça ne tombe pas sous le sens. Mais ça c'est du chipotage, parceque dans _suposons qu'il s'accorde_ là il n'y a aucun problème : "il" se rapporte au premier "Il" de la 1ère phrase, qui est un pronom alors dans tous les cas... ça marche.


Non ce n'est pas du chipotage (étymologiquement : chie dans le potage). C'est tout simplement respecter le lecteur (un être humain).


----------



## Philippe (27 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Saviez-vous que les titres de livres il ne faut pas les mettre entre guillemets ou en gras même italique ?
> 
> Et non, il faut les souligner
> 
> ...


À nuancer  !

Les guillemets et _a fortiori_ la mise en gras sont en effet strictement interdits lorsqu'il s'agit de titres d'oeuvres (quelles qu'elles soient).

En revanche, en bonne typographie, les titres *doivent être écrits en italiques* et ne doivent *jamais être soulignés*.

Lorsque ta prof de français te conseillait de souligner les titres d'oeuvres, elle prenait en compte le fait qu'il s'agissait de le faire lors de travaux manuscrits, càd là où la distinction caractères romains - caractères italiques n'est pas pertinente ; le soulignement n'est alors qu'un "subsititut" de la mise en italiques.

Puisque sur ces forums nous écrivons par l'intermédiaire d'un clavier et non "à la main", il faut écrire _Le Petit Chaperon rouge_ et non Le Petit Chaperon rouge !


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Puisque sur ces forums sont écrivons par l'intermédiaire d'un clavier et non "à la main"...


Syntax error


----------



## Philippe (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Syntax error


Corrigé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Puisque sur ces forums sont écrivons par l'intermédiaire d'un clavier et non "à la main", il faut écrire _Le Petit Chaperon rouge_ et non Le Petit Chaperon rouge !



A vrai dire, sur ces forums, l'usage du clavier et la logique de notre langue voudrait qu'exception faite de ceux d'entre nous qui se connectent depuis leur Palm®, nous n'écriviions pas, mais que nous dactylographiions. 


Rhaaa Pitin©, j'avais dit que j'arrêtais le subjonctif, si je me suis planté, ils vont encore se payer ma poire !


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, sur ces forums, l'usage du clavier et la logique de notre langue voudrait qu'exception faite de ceux d'entre nous qui se connectent depuis leur Palm®, nous n'écriviions pas, mais que nous dactylographiions.
> 
> 
> Rhaaa Pitin©, j'avais dit que j'arrêtais le subjonctif, si je me suis planté, ils vont encore se payer ma poire !



Je pense que ton 





> écriviions


et ton





> dactylographiions


 sont justes.  

En revanche : 





> l'usage du clavier *et* la logique de notre langue voudrait


...voudrai*en*t


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton et ton sont justes.
> 
> En revanche :
> ...voudrai*en*t



Ah m ... ince, j'ai ajouté l'usage du clavier au dernier moment, et j'ai oublié de rectifier. Bon, j'ai la main tendue, et les doigts joints, tu peux y aller :casse:


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton et ton sont justes.
> 
> En revanche :
> Citation:
> ...



J'aurais cru que tu proposerais :

_l'usage du clavier et la logique de notre langue eussent voulu que..._


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah m ... ince, j'ai ajouté l'usage du clavier au dernier moment, et j'ai oublié de rectifier. Bon, j'ai la main tendue, et les doigts joints, tu peux y aller :casse:



Où est-ce que j'ai foutu ma règle en métal ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce que j'ai foutu ma règle en métal ?



Perdue au milieu des règles de grammaire : autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Perdue au milieu des règles de grammaire : autant chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin.



Dommage, c'était une règle vraiment exceptionnelle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, c'était une règle vraiment exceptionnelle...



Bon, eh bien, messieurs, puisque cette règle semble perdue, avec votre permission, mes doigts et moi-même allons nous retirer pour la nuit 

A demain ! :sleep:


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, sur ces forums, l'usage du clavier et la logique de notre langue voudrait qu'exception faite de ceux d'entre nous qui se connectent depuis leur Palm®, nous n'écriviions pas, mais que nous dactylographiions.
> 
> Rhaaa Pitin©, j'avais dit que j'arrêtais le subjonctif, si je me suis planté, ils vont encore se payer ma poire !



Hem...
Tu t'es planté...  

- dactylographier : verbe du 1er groupe en -ier, imparfait (et subjonctif présent) : (que) nous dactylographi/ions, cri/ions, appréci/ions, etc. : deux _i_
- écrire : verbes du 3e groupe, imparfait (et subjonctif présent) : (que) nous écriv/ions : un seul _i_

Sur le fond, je ne suis pas d'accord. _Dactylographier_ est un terme qui doit être réservé à l'usage professionnel car relevant d'un lexique "spécialisé" et donc du registre soutenu. Dans un post comme le mien, le terme adéquat est celui qui équivaut à _dactylographier_ dans le langage courant, càd le verbe _écrire_.


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

Bon je complète mon post précédent qui n'était pas très clair (j'étais un peu en pétard, désolé ).

Les deux _i_ à l'imparfait et au subjonctif présent sont donc réservés à la 1ère et à la 2e personne des verbes en -ier et de ces verbes seulement :

Exemples : Il faut que nous _étudiions_ ce dossier, il ne faudrait pas que nous _criions_ trop fort, il faut que vous vous _pliiez_ à ses exigences, il faut que vous _photographiiez_ cela, il faudrait que vous _simplifiiez_ les exemples, que vous _souriiez_ davantage, que vous n'_oubliiez_ rien, etc.

À part ces formes des verbes en -ier, il n'y a (à ma connaissance) aucun cas en français où l'on trouve deux _i_ successifs.

Ph.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Hem...
> Tu t'es planté...
> 
> - dactylographier : verbe du 1er groupe en -ier, imparfait (et subjonctif présent) : (que) nous dactylographi/ions, cri/ions, appréci/ions, etc. : deux _i_
> ...





			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bon je complète mon post précédent qui n'était pas très clair (j'étais un peu en pétard, désolé ).
> 
> Les deux _i_ à l'imparfait et au subjonctif présent sont donc réservés à la 1ère et à la 2e personne des verbes en -ier et de ces verbes seulement :
> 
> ...



J'le savais ! Bon, j'espère que t'as pas de règle en fer :rateau:

En tout cas, c'coup ci, c'est dit, j'arrête le subjonctif, c'est mauvais pour les doigts !


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bon je complète mon post précédent qui n'était pas très clair (j'étais un peu en pétard, désolé ).
> 
> Les deux _i_ à l'imparfait et au subjonctif présent sont donc réservés à la 1ère et à la 2e personne des verbes en -ier et de ces verbes seulement :
> 
> ...


... Il faudrait que vous chiiez avec deux i, ce n'est pas facile !

:hein:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> À nuancer  !
> 
> Les guillemets et _a fortiori_ la mise en gras sont en effet strictement interdits lorsqu'il s'agit de titres d'oeuvres (quelles qu'elles soient).
> 
> En revanche, en bonne typographie, les titres *doivent être écrits en italiques* et ne doivent *jamais être soulignés*.


Je confirme.
Il y a  une exception: Quand on indique un article, un chapitre,  à l'intérieur d'un ouvrage.
Règle : Ouvrage en italique, article, chapitre, section, nommés  entre guillemets.

Et une autre erreur banale: L'utilisation conjointe de guillemets + italiques.

Tiens , j'en profite pour évoquer un agacement :
Les gens qui dans une conversation veulent appuyer une expression et en relativiser le sens,  et pour cela énoncent par exemple "il est fou" en écartant les mains et mimant avec les doigts l'écriture de  guillemets, et ce de manière très théâtrale, voire ajoutent "entre guillemets" .


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Hem...
> Dans un post comme le mien, le terme adéquat est celui qui équivaut à _dactylographier_ dans le langage courant, càd le verbe _écrire_.



Non, je ne suis pas d'accord car dans ce sens là on dira "taper" ou "frapper" mais pas écrire qui s'exécute à une seule main avec une plume ou une bille qui glissera directement sur le papier.

Voili voilou !!


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... Il faudrait que vous chiiez avec deux i, ce n'est pas facile !
> 
> :hein:


J'ai pas osé mettre cet exemple...  
Mais c'est bien  ! Le verbe est bien conjugué  !


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme.
> Il y a  une exception: Quand on indique un article, un chapitre,  à l'intérieur d'un ouvrage.
> Règle : Ouvrage en italique, article, chapitre, section, nommés  entre guillemets.


Juste ! Merci de cette précision pascaformac .


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'le savais ! Bon, j'espère que t'as pas de règle en fer :rateau:


Non non  !
La règle est toujours la même, en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour moi, "écrire" est adéquat car dans ma phrase (_sur ces forums sont écrivons par l'intermédiaire d'un clavier et non "à la main"...)_ il s'agissait d'opposer *deux manières différentes d'écrire* (soit à la main, soit via un clavier).
Mais bon... on va pas en faire un fromage hein :rateau: !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon... on va pas en faire un fromage hein :rateau: !


Ah si ! J'adore les fromages ( faits main) 

--
Vous avez tous les deux raisons mais vous ne donnez pas tout à fait le même sens à écrire
l'un c'est plutôt s'exprimer sur un forum , énoncer des idées.

l'autre c'est
la technique et l'outil  utilisés (stylo,  plume d'oie , burin , clavier)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ah si ! J'adore les fromages ( faits main)
> 
> --
> Vous avez tous les deux raisons mais vous ne donnez pas tout à fait le même sens à écrire
> ...




Oui t'as raison finalement, enfin vous avez raison, avec du recul....


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... Il faudrait que vous chiiez avec deux i, ce n'est pas facile !
> 
> :hein:



Une pincée de subjonctif et le pire des gros mots paraît tout à coup distingué.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne suis pas d'accord car dans ce sens là on dira "taper" ou "frapper" mais pas écrire qui s'exécute à une seule main avec une plume ou une bille qui glissera directement sur le papier.
> 
> Voili voilou !!


Écrire n'a-t-il pas un sens plus vaste que le simple sens matériel de l'activité qu'il représente ?
Ou alors, on ne peut plus dire qu'un écrivain écrit, puisque la plupart des écrivains utilise un ordinateur et, auparavant, une machine à écrire.
Donc, on écrit. On écrit en dactylographiant, on écrit en tapant, en frappant, éventuellement en dictant (cas des auteurs classiques par exemple) etc.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Écrire n'a-t-il pas un sens plus vaste que le simple sens matériel de l'activité qu'il représente ?
> Ou alors, on ne peut plus dire qu'un écrivain écrit, puisque la plupart des écrivains utilise un ordinateur .


Ah cé vré ca ,
  j'vous l'demande   mon bon Monsieur y a t il seulement  encore des zécrivains d'nos jours?
Avec leur style de sauvageon et leurs zoutils , ils pondent plus vite que chez Pigier  mais ca vaut pas nos bons zécrivains d'avant,  cé moa qui vous l'dis.
Marcel remets moi un blanc cass , faut que j'oublie c'te modernité!


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Ce sera un Byrrh pour moi, s'il vous plaît, c'est bon pour mon inspiration, quand _j'écris_ par le truchement de mon PowerBook ...


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un Byrrh pour moi, s'il vous plaît, c'est bon pour mon inspiration (...)


Le Byrrh c'est bon.
Avec le fromage.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Écrire n'a-t-il pas un sens plus vaste que le simple sens matériel de l'activité qu'il représente ?
> Ou alors, on ne peut plus dire qu'un écrivain écrit, puisque la plupart des écrivains utilise un ordinateur et, auparavant, une machine à écrire.
> Donc, on écrit. On écrit en dactylographiant, on écrit en tapant, en frappant, éventuellement en dictant (cas des auteurs classiques par exemple) etc.




... Bompi, j'ai déjà rectifié le tir un peu plus haut !!   Voudrais tu m'en faire tout un Byrrh/fromage ?


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Désolé : le temps de répondre à tous les posts et vous aviez anticipé !

Ces érudits sont d'une susceptibilité ! Ah ! ces Académiciens !


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Désolé : le temps de répondre à tous les posts et vous aviez anticipé !
> 
> Ces érudits sont d'une susceptibilité ! Ah ! ces Académiciens !


Ouais... N'en profite pas pour piquer le sel de céleri hein  !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... N'en profite pas pour piquer le sel de céleri hein  !



Oui oui, on l'connait ton p'tit manège ..


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un Byrrh pour moi, s'il vous plaît, c'est bon pour mon inspiration, quand _j'écris_ par le truchement de mon PowerBook ...



Le Byrrh est à venir...


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Désolé : le temps de répondre à tous les posts et vous aviez anticipé !
> 
> Ces érudits sont d'une susceptibilité ! Ah ! ces Académiciens !


D'autant plus que le sujet de ce fil est tout sauf elitiste


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui...

*PROMULGUER.* v. tr. Publier une loi dans les formes requises, pour la rendre exécutoire. _Nul n'est censé ignorer une loi qui a été promulguée._ (Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, 8e édition.)


----------



## Philippe (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *PROMULGUER.* v. tr. Publier une loi dans les formes requises, pour la rendre exécutoire. _Nul n'est censé ignorer une loi qui a été promulguée._ (Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, 8e édition.)


Sujet politique !
Vite, un modo !    



:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Sujet politique !
> Vite, un modo !
> 
> 
> ...



Mais pas du tout du tout, tu confond "politique" et "science politique", Rezba, explique lui s.t.p.


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2006)

Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'âme

politique sans cons n'est que rêve de l'âne

(une des eux est de moi :bebe:   )

pedant que j'y suis, vous pouvez me rappeler le règle des mille et cent _(c'est pour remplir les chequiers )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pedant que j'y suis, vous pouvez me rappeler le règle des mille et cent _(c'est pour remplir les chequiers )_



Te mets pas martel en tête, tu me signe juste les chèques, je m'occuperais du reste !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

Je veux bien t'expliquer
A titre d'exemple et de travaux pratiques 

tu m'envoies 2 chèques et je te les remplirai comme il faut ( un exemple correct un exemple avec erreur, c'est pédagogique)

Curieusement on comprend plus vite avec _l'Emile qu'avec les sangs_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Dans cette rubrique justement, je voulais préciser quelquechose :


En ce qui concerne les noms à particule... comme Villepin par exemple....


Lorsqu'on dit monsieur ou que l'on emploie le prénom on utilisera la particule : Dominique de Villepin.

Si on veut employer seulement le nom on ne mettra pas la particule, on dira Villepin.

On n'utilisera pas cette règle pour les noms propres à deux syllabes : de Gaulle par exemple.


Voili, voilou !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

le problème surgit quand on ne peut differencier  particule et syllable

ton exemple " de Gaulle " est typique

A moins d'avoir un bottin  special " particule" , pas facile de savoir

Concernant Villepin on évite facilement le piège en utilisant son autre nom
Galouzeau
hihihi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> le problème surgit quand on ne peut differencier  particule et syllable
> 
> ton exemple " de Gaulle " est typique
> 
> ...



1/ Ta remarque est juste quand on ne peut pas différencier, mais quand la personne est connue .. on se doit d'appliquer la règle.

2/ Concernant le "piège" ce n'est pas bon non plus car Galouzeau n'est pas "franchement" le nom mais là il faudrait en faire trois pages  , son nom est Villepin, on ne peut pas l'appeler monsieur Galouzeau, ça ne correspond pas à son identité,  c'est ou Galouzeau de Villepin ou Villepin ou Dominique de Villepin mais jamais Galouzeau tout court.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Pour complèter le post de Momo, on pourrait aussi ajouter qu'il y a trois sortes de noms à particule :

-1) Les noms tirés de titres de noblesse ; Cyrano de Bergerac, par exemple, eh bien contrairement à une idée assez répandue, Cyrano n'était pas son prénom, mais son nom (il se prénommait Savinien), et de Bergerac indiquait le fief pour lequel il avait titre de noblesse. ceci concerne surtout la noblesse dite "immémoriale" (qui n'ont jamais été anoblis, aussi loin que remonte la mémoire. En fait, ceux dont la noblesse remonte au moins aux premiers mérovingiens, voire plus loin. Les anoblis eux, se contentaient souvent d'ajouter la particule à leur patronyme, sauf à s'être vu attribuer un fief lors de leur anoblissement.

-2) Les noms d'origine roturière, au moyen âge, les roturiers n'avaient pas toujours de nom patronymique, juste un prénom. Pour les distinguer, on avait l'habitude de citer leur lieu d'origine, qui finit par leur tenir lieu de patronyme.

-3) Les noms d'origine "snobe" : à un moment ou un autre, quelqu'un à ajouté, souvent en payant pour ça, une particule à son nom pour "faire noble".

Ah, un détail : la particule ne prend pas de majuscule. Ce n'était pas le général De Gaulle, mais bien de Gaulle.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour complèter le post de Momo, on pourrait aussi ajouter qu'il y a trois sortes de noms à particule :
> 
> -1) Les noms tirés de titres de noblesse ; Cyrano de Bergerac, par exemple, eh bien contrairement à une idée assez répandue, Cyrano n'était pas son prénom, mais son nom (il se prénommait Savinien), et de Bergerac indiquait le fief pour lequel il avait titre de noblesse. ceci concerne surtout la noblesse dite "immémoriale" (qui n'ont jamais été anoblis, aussi loin que remonte la mémoire. En fait, ceux dont la noblesse remonte au moins aux premiers mérovingiens, voire plus loin. Les anoblis eux, se contentaient souvent d'ajouter la particule à leur patronyme, sauf à s'être vu attribuer un fief lors de leur anoblissement.
> 
> ...





.... et pour tous ceux qui classent des documents à noms propres à particule, le classement se fait toujours à la lettre du nom et non pas au d de la particule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Concernant le "piège" ce n'est pas bon non plus car Galouzeau n'est pas "franchement" le nom mais là il faudrait en faire trois pages  , son nom est Villepin, on ne peut pas l'appeler monsieur Galouzeau, ça ne correspond pas à son identité,  c'est ou Galouzeau de Villepin ou Villepin ou Dominique de Villepin mais jamais Galouzeau tout court.



Je ne connais pas sa généalogie, mais (voir mon précédent post l'exemple de Cyrano), ça pourrait être aussi "Dominique Galouzeau de Villepin" en fait. qu'on pourrait traduire par "Dominique Galouzeau conte/duc/marquis/baron de Villepin" (le cas échéant)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

Pour completer , en mode humoristique, on sent bien que la particule a un statut étrange dans un nom

Pour certains un signe distinctif pseudo aristo ( je ne vais pas entamer un débat là dessus mais on est en 2006 plus en 1674)

Pour d'autres une simple liaison  souvent vers un nom de lieu ( de Bergerac)

et pour les typographes et l'administration , mineur , ( pas de majuscule).

Je les aime bien les typographes.
hihihi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas sa généalogie, mais (voir mon précédent post l'exemple de Cyrano), ça pourrait être aussi "Dominique Galouzeau de Villepin" en fait. qu'on pourrait traduire par "Dominique Galouzeau conte/duc/marquis/baron de Villepin" (le cas échéant)




Faut que j'aille fouiller.....


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'âme
> 
> politique sans cons n'est que rêve de l'âne
> 
> ...


La règle de l'invariance ?
En français, tous les nombres (chiffres compris) sont invariants jusqu'à mille compris ... sauf deux (rappel : c'est du français, c'est donc un peu débile, parfois, c'est son charme, au français ...)
Ces deux hérauts de l'irrégularité sont *vingt* et *cent*.
La règle, pour eux, est qu'ils prennent un _s_ final s'ils ne sont pas suivis d'un autre chiffre/nombre :
- 80 : quatre-vingts
- 88 : quatre-vingt-huit
- 200 : deux cents
- 201 : deux cent un
Mille est comme tout les autres, invariable.

Au delà de mille : millions, milliards prennent un _s_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Au delà de mille : millions, milliards prennent un _s_.



Sauf s'il n'y en a qu'un ! :rateau: :bebe: 

Exemple pratique : "mille millions de milliards de rogntidjuuuuu!"


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mille est comme tout les autres, invariable.


oui et non
Là je pinaille

Mille est en fait déjà un pluriel
( derive du singulier mil)

et si mil est devenu assez inusité et fait " vieux jeu" , il est correct

Il est même  en théorie OBLIGATOIRE pour certaines dates  dans les actes officiels  ( notaires , traités internationaux etc)


----------



## fredintosh (1 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> oui et non
> Là je pinaille
> 
> Mille est en fait déjà un pluriel
> ...



Alors là, bien vu.   :love:

Je t'enverrais bien mil et un coups de boules.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, bien vu.   :love:
> 
> Je t'enverrais bien mil et un coups de boules.




J'ai discuté ce point avec des rédacteurs et traducteurs assermentés " communauté européenne" 
( certains sont des vrais pinailleurs c'est marrant à voir)

( et j'ai aussi  lu pas mal de paperasseries notariales)


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

Ah c'est sûr, on peut remonter jusqu'au latin ...
D'après le Robert Historique, le mot latin est "mille" (pl. millia). Lesquels sont devenus respectivement mil et mille en ancien français.
Ils (le Robert) estiment que "mille" est devenu singulier depuis environ 1360-1370 ...
Tssss... Bandes de pinailleurs ! (j'ai trouvé pire que moi  ) !


----------



## Craquounette (1 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En français, tous les nombres (chiffres compris) sont invariants jusqu'à mille compris ... sauf deux (rappel : c'est du français, c'est donc un peu débile, parfois, c'est son charme, au français ...)
> Ces deux hérauts de l'irrégularité sont *vingt* et *cent*.
> La règle, pour eux, est qu'ils prennent un _s_ final s'ils ne sont pas suivis d'un autre chiffre/nombre :
> *- 80 : quatre-vingts
> ...



Y a plus simple... Dites huitante comme nous


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus simple... Dites huitante comme nous



Je croyais que c'était octante ???


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2006)

On voit bien que vous connaissez tous parfaitement la Méthode à six mille !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus simple... Dites huitante comme nous


Chez nous, huit tantes, on ne trouve ça qu'au bois de Boulogne 

_Pis c'est pas invariable :rateau:_


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était octante ???



Ah non... En Suisse c'est septante, huitante et nonante... Peut-être qu'en Belgique octante est utilisé ? J'en sais rien...:mouais: 



> Chez nous, huit tantes, on ne trouve ça qu'au bois de Boulogne
> Pis c'est pas invariable



Si tu as huit tantes au bois de Boulogne, c'est pas le nombre qui varie...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non... En Suisse c'est septante, huitante et nonante... Peut-être qu'en Belgique octante est utilisé ? J'en sais rien...:mouais: :




C'est bizarre, tu es certaine que dans certains coins de Suisse on n'utilise pas septante, octante et nonante. Mes ami(e)s de Franche-Comté qui ne sont pas loin d'Yverdon semblent l'utiliser.

Tiens, il faudrait demander à MamyBlue elle est de làbas


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, ils en parlaient à la télé ce ouïkende, le niveau général de français est en baisse ... Quelle bande de galopins. On doit dire "tu *étais* convenu" !


   
Si il y a un jeu de mot, désolée, je l'ai raté 

Mais on dit bien *avoir* convenu non??  

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Si il y a un jeu de mot, désolée, je l'ai raté
> 
> Mais on dit bien *avoir* convenu non??
> 
> :rose:



Eh nan ! Erreur très répandue, on dit "*être* convenu" (par ex : "conformément à ce dont nous *étions* convenus lors de notre récent entretien"), pas de jeu de mot.


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2007)

Apparement on peut utiliser les deux, selon le sens que l'on donne au verbe convenir  

En tout cas merci pour l'info


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Apparement on peut utiliser les deux, selon le sens que l'on donne au verbe convenir
> 
> En tout cas merci pour l'info



J'ajouterais &#224; l'excellent article que tu nous a mis en lien, qu'en mati&#232;re de courrier administratif, et conform&#233;ment aux directives acad&#233;miques, c'est l'auxiliaire &#234;tre qui pr&#233;domine, j'imagine afin d'&#233;viter toute &#233;quivoque avec l'autre sens du verbe convenir.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

Bon article en effet , et d'ailleurs dans cet article on remarque qu'il n'est pas &#233;voqu&#233; une chose dont le statut est peu clair
" se convenir" ( forme pronominale)
" nous _nous_ sommes convenus de"

exemple officiel


> Sous cette Pr&#233;sidence, l'Union a aussi donn&#233; un nouvel &#233;lan &#224; l'Europe de la culture et des &#233;tudiants. Il y a deux mois, nos ministres de l'&#233;ducation ont adopt&#233; un plan d'action pour la mobilit&#233;, un plan de 42 mesures.* Et nous nous sommes convenus *d'une dotation substantielle de 400 millions d'euros pour le programme Media Plus, qui est tellement important pour le cin&#233;ma et l'audiovisuel europ&#233;en et que, vous le savez, toute la profession attendait.


extrait de
DISCOURS DE MONSIEUR JACQUES CHIRAC PR&#201;SIDENT DE LA R&#201;PUBLIQUE
DEVANT LE PARLEMENT EUROP&#201;EN AU TERME DE LA PR&#201;SIDENCE FRAN&#199;AISE DE L'UNION EUROP&#201;ENNE
( 12 d&#233;cembre 2000)
------------------
Votre avis?
La forme pronominale... correcte ou pas?


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bon article en effet , et d'ailleurs dans cet article on remarque qu'il n'est pas évoqué une chose dont le statut est peu clair
> " se convenir" ( forme pronominale)
> " nous _nous_ sommes convenus de"
> exemple officiel
> ...


Pas besoin de nounou senble-t-il.

Un s à européen ?


----------



## Philippe (12 Février 2007)

Non, pas besoin en effet 

Dans le verbe _se convenir_, le "se" est complément d'objet indirect ; _nous nous sommes convenus_ est donc possible mais signifie alors quelque chose comme "nous avons convenu (à nous-mêmes)" ; dans la phrase de Jacques Chirac, il y a un complément d'objet indirect : "nous nous sommes convenus _d'une dotation substantielle de..._". La phrase signfie donc, telle qu'elle est présentée : "Nous avons convenu (à nous-mêmes) d'une dotation..." ce qui est évidemment incorrect 

Par conséquent, pour répondre à la question de pascalformac, j'aurais tendance à penser que "nous nous sommes convenus de" n'est jamais possible


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bon article en effet , et d'ailleurs dans cet article on remarque qu'il n'est pas &#233;voqu&#233; une chose dont le statut est peu clair
> " se convenir" ( forme pronominale)
> " nous _nous_ sommes convenus de"
> 
> ...





Philippe a dit:


> Non, pas besoin en effet
> 
> Dans le verbe _se convenir_, le "se" est compl&#233;ment d'objet indirect ; _nous nous sommes convenus_ est donc possible mais signifie alors quelque chose comme "nous avons convenu (&#224; nous-m&#234;mes)" ; dans la phrase de Jacques Chirac, il y a un compl&#233;ment d'objet indirect : "nous nous sommes convenus _d'une dotation substantielle de..._". La phrase signfie donc, telle qu'elle est pr&#233;sent&#233;e : "Nous avons convenu (&#224; nous-m&#234;mes) d'une dotation..." ce qui est &#233;videmment incorrect
> 
> Par cons&#233;quent, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question de pascalformac, j'aurais tendance &#224; penser que "nous nous sommes convenus de" n'est jamais possible



Oui, mais nan, l&#224; dans le discours, &#231;a veut juste dire que les 400 millions d'&#8364;, c'&#233;tait pour leurs poches :rateau:


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

j'ai besoin de vos connaissances.
comme l'indique ma signature j'aide un copain a faire son site www.bodeideicamp.fr
la plupart des textes sont anciens de 4 ans m&#234;me si le site est tr&#232;s r&#233;cent, mais plusieurs personnes m'ont dit avoir vu beaucoup de f&#212;tes
alors j'attends vos remarques
merci pour fran&#231;ois


----------



## Philippe (3 Mars 2007)

Je viens de jeter un rapide coup d'oeil... bon point de vue fôtes, on a vu pire :rateau: mais c'est vrai qu'il y en a quelques unes.

Je veux bien regarder un peu plus attentivement, mais dans un moment, - maintenant je suis à la bourre 

MP, iChat ou Skype, probablement ce soir si tu veux. À toutes


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

merci beaucoup 
peut &#234;tre peux tu dire sur quelle pages tu comptes bosser cela eviterais aux autres personnes de refaire de travail 
ichat salon bodeideicamp


----------



## plovemax (4 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir
Excellent ce fil. Je viens juste de le d&#233;couvrir, comme quoi sur MacG&#233;!
Dans le genre coming-out, moi, le genre de faute que je commets le plus souvent se sont des fautes d'accord, dues pour la plupart &#224; un manque d'attention, et &#224; une relecture un peu (beaucoup?  ) b&#226;cl&#233;e.
En parcourant les 19 pages du fil, deux ou trois petites remarques me sont venues &#224; l'esprit . D'abord concernant la rigidit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais face &#224; l'ortographe comparativement &#224; d'autre peuples, en particulier anglo-saxons, je me souviens de l'interview d'un acad&#233;micien qui disait que c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; cela qu'un fran&#231;ais lembda peut lire un texte du 18&#176; si&#232;cle sans trop de difficult&#233;, alors qu'un am&#233;ricain aura beaucoup de mal &#224; lire un texte &#233;crit ce m&#234;me si&#232;cle. Donc oui, la langue doit rester vivante mais un cadre relativement rigoureux doit exister pour &#233;viter les glissements s&#233;mantiques et autres approximations qui, pour certains appauvrissent la langue, et qui a terme rendent incompr&#233;hensible des textes un peu anciens. (Un exemple qui me viens en t&#234;te : le bold eagle embl&#232;me des Etats-Unis d'Am&#233;rique; tr&#232;s peu de personne savent que blod signifiait blanc il n'y a que deux si&#232;cle. Aujourd'hui la grande majorit&#233; des am&#233;ricains ne comprennent pas pourquoi ce pauvre aigle est qualifi&#233; de chauve ) )
Ensuite concernant, l'importance de la ponctuation dans la langue fran&#231;aise, je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens. Une &#233;tude, qui date de 2 ou 3 ans, a aussi montr&#233; que si on remplace les mots longs d'une phrase par un mot contenant le m&#234;me nombre de lettres, la premi&#232;re et la derni&#232;re &#233;tant identiques et toutes les autres &#233;tant al&#233;atoires, alors cette phrase restait compr&#233;hensible pour la plupart des gens.

Suite &#224; ces consid&#233;rations g&#233;n&#233;rales, j'apporte ma pierre &#224; l'&#233;difice tentaculaire de la pens&#233;e de ce post (Merci Achille ) :
Les noms d'esp&#232;ce, en latin, s'&#233;crivent toujours en italique (ou soulign&#233;s en cas de manuscrit), le nom de genre commen&#231;ant par une majuscule et le nom d'esp&#232;ce par une minuscule, comme par exemple : _Canis lupus_. Je crois, mais l&#224; je serai moins affirmatif, que les mots en latin, quels qu'ils soient, s'&#233;crivent en italique, comme par exemple : _a priori_.


----------



## Philippe (4 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> merci beaucoup
> (...)
> ichat salon bodeideicamp



 naas

Bon je me suis connect&#233; plusieurs fois sur iChat, ce salon n'&#233;tait jamais connect&#233; 

Skype peut-&#234;tre ?





Edit: exact pour les mots latis en italiques


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Bs'&#233;crivent en italique, comme par exemple : _a priori_.



Justement il y a une controverse sur _a priori_ et _a posteriori_.


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Excellent ce fil. Je viens juste de le découvrir, comme quoi sur MacGé!
> Dans le genre coming-out, moi, le genre de faute que je commets le plus souvent se sont des fautes d'accord, dues pour la plupart à un manque d'attention, et à une relecture un peu (beaucoup?  ) bâclée.
> En parcourant les 19 pages du fil, deux ou trois petites remarques me sont venues à l'esprit . D'abord concernant la rigidité des Français face à l'ortographe comparativement à d'autre peuples, en particulier anglo-saxons, je me souviens de l'interview d'un académicien qui disait que c'est grâce à cela qu'un français lembda peut lire un texte du 18° siècle sans trop de difficulté, alors qu'un américain aura beaucoup de mal à lire un texte écrit ce même siècle. Donc oui, la langue doit rester vivante mais un cadre relativement rigoureux doit exister pour éviter les glissements sémantiques et autres approximations qui, pour certains appauvrissent la langue, et qui a terme rendent incompréhensible des textes un peu anciens. (Un exemple qui me viens en tête : le bold eagle emblème des Etats-Unis d'Amérique; très peu de personne savent que blod signifiait blanc il n'y a que deux siècle. Aujourd'hui la grande majorité des américains ne comprennent pas pourquoi ce pauvre aigle est qualifié de chauve ) )
> ...


Sur l'écriture en italique ou non, il s'agit non de français _per se_ mais de typographie. Et en typographie comme dans d'autres matières, il y a souvent controverse. Personnellement, j'écris les mots latins en italique, ne serait-ce que par souci de lisibité.
Comme je viens de le faire dans ma première phrase ... 
Quant aux majuscules et aux capitales, il y a là aussi débat. Lire le petit article dans Wikipedia. Un des points que je trouve agaçant depuis que l'informatique a envahi la typographie est que peu de gens continuent à utiliser des capitales accentuées. Faut dire que sur un PC, c'est coton [mais sur un Mac c'est fastoche ]

Sur le français et son évolution, je suis partagé. D'un côté je suis conservateur car je trouve tous les ornements "inutiles" du français bien sympathiques à l'oeil (le 'p' de sculture, le 'ph' de nénufar, le 'f' de clé etc.) L'inutile a _aussi_ une fonction esthétique qui n'est pas négligeable. De plus, étant féru d'histoire, celle des langues et notamment de ma langue m/paternelle m'intéresse, m'intrigue même [mais pas seulement, je suis par exemple fort intrigué aussi par la transformation du 'f' en 'h' dans les mots espagnols, qui font que Cervantes emploie "facer" quand aujourd'hui, on emploie "hacer". quel mystère ...]
D'un autre côté, je suis partisan (assez radical) de la validation de l'usage. Car la langue écrite doit évoluer ou alors on a le risque d'avoir trop d'écart entre langue écrite (savante) et langue parlée (vulgaire).
Par exemple, aucun argument ne me paraît valable pour conserver le 'ph', en-dehors d'aspects sentimental et esthétique [tout-à-fait respectables].

Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse lire si aisément un texte du XVIIIe. Toutes les éditions actuelles optent pour une graphie et une ponctuation  modernisées et cela aide largement à la compréhension ; de plus les termes ont sensiblement évolués. Donc lire une édition originale de "Gil Blas de Santillane" ou de " de l'Esprit des lois" est-il si facile, pas si sûr.
_A contrario_, je ne vois pas qu'il soit plus difficile de lire Swift ou Sterne que Diderot, St-Simon ou Lesage. Donc sur ce point, je vois plutôt un match nul. Ceux qui nous battent à plate couture seraient plutôt les Italiens [enfin, les Florentins, je crois] qui peuvent lire assez aisément Boccace ou Dante. Du moins m'a-t-on toujours dit cela.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux majuscules et aux capitales, il y a là aussi débat. Lire le petit article dans Wikipedia. Un des points que je trouve agaçant depuis que l'informatique a envahi la typographie est que peu de gens continuent à utiliser des capitales accentuées. Faut dire que sur un PC, c'est coton [mais sur un Mac c'est fastoche ]




Les capitales accentuées c'est même une règle orthotypographique. Un exemple amusant (il y en plein d'autres mais je ne me souviens plus) :



> IL S'EST RETROUVE INTERNE DANS UN HOSPITAL PSYCHIATRIQUE


L'accent peut faire toute la différence.


----------



## Philippe (5 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> (...) Un exemple amusant (il y en plein d'autres mais je ne me souviens plus)



Cette question est en train de devenir un "marronnier" sur ce forum (et sur quelques autres) mais fort heureusement le probl&#232;me semble d&#233;finitivement r&#233;gl&#233; en faveur de l'emploi des majuscules/capitales accentu&#233;es. Th&#233;oriquement, car en pratique l'usage est plus difficile &#224; (r&#233implanter !

Quelques autres exemples amusants ici 

Et si cela int&#233;resse quelqu'un, un petit sujet que j'ai moi-m&#234;me suscit&#233;, et qui concerne ce probl&#232;me, sur un autre forum


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Pour moi il n'y a pas à tourner autour du pot : les accents sont obligatoires. C'est une règle typographique. Point. 

Sinon une autre chose où il y a souvent des problèmes, ce sont certaines abréviations :


 Monsieur = M. (et non pas Mr comme mister)
 Madame = Mme
 Mademoiselle = Mlle
Dans les deux derniers cas, les lettres suivant le M en capitale sont mises en exposant.

Il y a aussi les nombres ordinaux :


 Premier : 1er (et non pas 1ier ou autres fantaisies)
 Première : 1re (et non pas 1ère)
 Deuxième, troisième, ... centième : 2e, 3e, 100e... (et non pas 2ème, 3ème, etc)
Les lettres après le chiffre initial sont aussi en exposants.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour moi il n'y a pas &#224; tourner autour du pot : les accents sont obligatoires. C'est une r&#232;gle typographique. Point.
> 
> Sinon une autre chose o&#249; il y a souvent des probl&#232;mes, ce sont certaines abr&#233;viations :
> 
> ...


Puisque ces r&#232;gles typohgraphiques semblent te tenir &#224; coeur...  pourquoi tu ne les appliques pas dans ton exemple?

( je parle des interlignes )

Tu vois bien que ...cela ne va pas de soi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Puisque ces r&#232;gles typohgraphiques semblent te tenir &#224; coeur...  pourquoi tu ne les appliques pas dans ton exemple?
> 
> ( je parle des interlignes )
> 
> Tu vois bien que ...cela ne va pas de soi



 Je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles mais j'ai modifi&#233; mon message... Il est un plus clair comme &#231;a? Et puis jouer avec les interlignes sur un forum c'est un peu difficile, ici je parlais des r&#232;gles typos li&#233;es &#224; l'orthographe, pas de la typographie pure et dure. 



P.S. : je ne pr&#233;tend pas &#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste de quoi que ce soit (DocEvil m'en garde). Des fautes de fran&#231;ais j'en fait pas mal et parfois, aussi, des erreurs typos. Et c'est encore pire si je suis fatiqu&#233;, press&#233;, etc. C'&#233;tait juste une contribution &#224; ce fil, comme les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles mais j'ai modifié mon message... Il est un plus clair comme ça? Et puis jouer avec les interlignes sur un forum c'est un peu difficile, ici je parlais des règles typos liées à l'orthographe, pas de la typographie pure et dure.
> .


Ma remarque était effectivement sur l'interligne ( exposant)
Sans doute eut il fallu que je misse des tonnes de smilies pour souligner que je trouvais rigolo de pointer une règle typographique ( qui est correcte la question n'est pas là ) et de ne pas la voir appliquée dans... l'exemple .  
C'est tout


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'accent peut faire toute la diff&#233;rence.



Oui, et autre exemple qui rend l'usage des capitales accentu&#233;es indispensable: UN PERE INDIGNE... Les cons&#233;quences peuvent &#234;tre graves.

Pour le reste, je distingue le terme de chiffre/lettre _exposant_ (symbole math&#233;matique) de celui de lettre _sup&#233;rieure_ (en typographie). &#199;a me fait penser que j'avais lanc&#233; un sujet un peu en rapport il y a quelques mois.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ma remarque était effectivement sur l'interligne ( exposant)
> Sans doute eut il fallu que je misse des tonnes de smilies pour souligner que je trouvais rigolo de pointer une règle typographique ( qui est correcte la question n'est pas là ) et de ne pas la voir appliquée dans... l'exemple .
> C'est tout



J'étais encore une fois à côté de la plaque. Désolé. :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'étais encore une fois à côté de la plaque. Désolé. :rose:


 mais le prends pas mal , j'ai trouvé ca rigolo 

tiens d'ailleurs quelle est l'origine de l'expression _" être à coté de la plaque"_?

Si quelqu'un sait ca éviterait de... chercher  
(des recherches j'en fais déjà assez pour les posteurs paresseux )


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens d'ailleurs quelle est l'origine de l'expression _" être à coté de la plaque"_?
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait ca éviterait de... chercher
> (des recherches j'en fais déjà assez pour les posteurs paresseux )



Voilà voilà...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2007)

merci
 Rey plus le Grand Charles , ca fait 2 r&#233;f&#233;rences  es phras&#233; correct
( mais pourquoi l''ont ils donc vir&#233; d'inter , le papy?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais le prends pas mal , j'ai trouv&#233; ca rigolo
> 
> tiens d'ailleurs quelle est l'origine de l'expression _" &#234;tre &#224; cot&#233; de la plaque"_?
> 
> ...





fredintosh a dit:


> Voil&#224; voil&#224;...



Une pr&#233;cision quand m&#234;me, que je n'ai pas vu dans le texte du lien de Fredintosh : l'expression d'origine, &#231;a n'est pas _"&#234;tre &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque"_, mais _"*mettre* &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque"_. La seule r&#233;f&#233;rence qui est faite &#224; l'expression d'origine est la citation du G&#233;n&#233;ral : 





> Le G&#233;n&#233;ral de Gaulle l'a diffus&#233;e en d&#233;clarant "j'ai mis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque"


G&#233;n&#233;ral qui ne mettait jamais &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque point de vue vocabulaire.


----------



## Dead head (5 Mars 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Une &#233;tude, qui date de 2 ou 3 ans, a aussi montr&#233; que si on remplace les mots longs d'une phrase par un mot contenant le m&#234;me nombre de lettres, la premi&#232;re et la derni&#232;re &#233;tant identiques et toutes les autres &#233;tant al&#233;atoires, alors cette phrase restait compr&#233;hensible pour la plupart des gens.



En fait, si je ne m'abuse, une phrase reste compr&#233;hensible si les mots sont orthographi&#233;s sans changer la premi&#232;re et la derni&#232;re lettres, et en m&#233;langeant les autres lettres :

Je sius sur que tuot le mdnoe pruoar leri ces mtos.

Mais cela ne fonctionne qu'avec des mots courts et qui sont dans le langage quotidien ; lu dans un journal, aujourd'hui :

A la vlilee de la mfeitoaniastn des eylp&#233;mos d&#8217;Aburis puv&#233;re mdrai, les ctaddnias &#224; la pr&#233;eelldntiise se snot empr&#233;ixs sur la saottuiin de l'anuinevor e&#233;peuron.


----------



## plovemax (5 Mars 2007)

Effectivement tu as raison. Je ne sais pour quelle obscure raison, j'avais partiellement  invers&#233; et modifi&#233; les conclusions de cette &#233;tude. C'est typiquement comme &#231;&#224; qu'on se retrouve avec un _Eohippus_ du double de la taille qu'il devrait normalement avoir 
Merci de m'avoir corrig&#233;


----------



## Dead head (5 Mars 2007)

Je découvre ce fil, et ça m'amuse beaucoup.


bompi a dit:


> Par exemple, aucun argument ne me paraît valable pour conserver le 'ph', en-dehors d'aspects sentimental et esthétique [tout-à-fait respectables].



C'est justement pour ces mêmes raisons que je préfère "phantasmes" à "fantasmes". Pour moi, le _ph_ enflamme bien mieux mon imagination qu'un _f_ tout bête.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2007)

et pourtant le ph peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s... acide
( ok je sors)


----------



## Dead head (5 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pourtant le ph peut être très... acide
> ( ok je sors)



 Hé hé !


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2007)

Tu pourrais aussi dire que le Ph, c'est la base ...


----------



## plovemax (5 Mars 2007)

Mais de gr&#226;ce rendons &#224; pH ce qui appartient &#224; pH (logarithme de proton H enfin l'inverse, et lyc&#233;e de Versailles)


----------



## fredintosh (5 Mars 2007)

Si on pouvait supprimer le _ph_ sur les autoroutes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

Dead head a dit:


> Je d&#233;couvre ce fil, et &#231;a m'amuse beaucoup.
> 
> 
> C'est justement pour ces m&#234;mes raisons que je pr&#233;f&#232;re "phantasmes" &#224; "fantasmes". Pour moi, le _ph_ enflamme bien mieux mon imagination qu'un _f_ tout b&#234;te.



Sauf que sauf erreur (toujours possible) de ma part, fantasme ne s'est jamais orthographi&#233; "_*ph*antasme_", du moins en fran&#231;ais


----------



## Dead head (6 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que sauf erreur (toujours possible) de ma part, fantasme ne s'est jamais orthographié "_*ph*antasme_", du moins en français



Bonjour.

Après vous avoir lu, je me suis demandé si je n'avais pas inventé cette orthographe (par pur souci d'esthétisme). Mais non ! Mon Petit Robert accepte ce _ph_, même s'il renvoie à _fantasme_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Après vous avoir lu, je me suis demandé si je n'avais pas inventé cette orthographe (par pur souci d'esthétisme). Mais non ! Mon Petit Robert accepte ce _ph_, même s'il renvoie à _fantasme_.



Effectivement, après vérification sur un site dédié, j'ai pu lire :



> L'usage donne parfois la préférence à une forme plutôt qu'à une autre : fantasme s'écrit souvent ainsi de nos jours ; la graphie phantasme  toujours attestée  se fait moins courante.


Ce que je trouve, d'ailleurs pour le moins curieux, l'étymologie du mot aurait du donner la forme F, et non PH, je ne crois pas qu'on ai jamais parlé (en français) de phantômes


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2007)

Il n'y a pas vraiment de probl&#232;me d'&#233;tymologie, je crois. Le 'phi' est une lettre unique. Elle a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;e artificiellement [_i.e._ c'est une d&#233;cision arbitraire, de qui, je n'en sais trop rien : certains ont avanc&#233; que c'&#233;tait une mani&#232;re d'&#234;tre pay&#233; davantage pour les copistes, d'autres que, non, ce n'&#233;tait pas &#231;a] par un double caract&#232;re. C'est un peu comme si on d&#233;cidait soudain d'&#233;crire le son 'b' avec les lettres 'mp', comme en grec moderne.

Il faut bien voir que l'histoire de l'orthographe est particuli&#232;rement chaotique et que s'y m&#234;lent des enjeux politiques, esth&#233;tiques, philologiques et plein d'autres -iques.
Y chercher pure rationnalit&#233; et arguments imparables est une d&#233;marche hasardeuse : on peut comprendre l'&#233;volution de l'orthographe mais la justifier est bien plus ardu. L'accent circonflexe en est un bel exemple.

On doit pouvoir trouver [je ne suis pas chez moi donc je ne peux pas v&#233;rifier] des mots qui s'&#233;crivaient avec un 'f' en ancien fran&#231;ois et qui se sont retrouv&#233;s avec 'ph' lors de la transition vers le fran&#231;ais moderne (ou peut-&#234;tre le moyen fran&#231;ois).


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> On doit pouvoir trouver [je ne suis pas chez moi donc je ne peux pas v&#233;rifier] des mots qui s'&#233;crivaient avec un 'f' en ancien fran&#231;ois et qui se sont retrouv&#233;s avec 'ph' lors de la transition vers le fran&#231;ais moderne (ou peut-&#234;tre le moyen fran&#231;ois).


Peut-&#234;tre pour ne pas la confondre avec la lettre *s*, qui en ancien fran&#231;ais, s'&#233;crivait quasiment comme un *f* lorsqu'elle &#233;tait &#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'un mot ("s long") ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, après vérification sur un site dédié, j'ai pu lire :
> 
> 
> Ce que je trouve, d'ailleurs pour le moins curieux, l'étymologie du mot aurait du donner la forme F, et non PH, je ne crois pas qu'on ai jamais parlé (en français) de phantômes


dans cette excellente et serieuse réference Atlif on a d'autres anciennes utilisations
on a 


> FANTASME, subst. f
> 
> "Illusion, chose trompeuse" : A ce propos le philosophe Secondus dit  soy-mesmes : O ! qu'est-ce que homme ? Et puis respont et dit : Certes, c'est une fantasme qui tantost trespasse, ne il n'est autre chose ne mais le vaissel de mort, le pelerin sans repos, l'oste de la terre et viande de vers. (CHR. PIZ., P.V.H., 1416-1418, 26


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2007)

Grace à un lien dans un lien donné ici, je suis tombé sur le site du Ministère de l'écologie français.

Et j'en reste chiffonné.
Parce que bon. Déja, que la campagne "Stop la Pub" donne lieu à une déclinaison conjuguée : "Je stop la pub", heu... comment dire... ça me me fout un peu les boules.
C'est pas un verbe, stopper ? Ça se conjugue pas ? 

Mais en regardant mieux le menu du site, je me suis aperçu que l'orthographe, c'était pas non plus le truc le plus important, dans ce ministère. Les deux "quand" et "Quant" l'un au dessous de l'autre, c'est assez savoureux.
Et je ne parle pas des désormais traditionnelles "vous êtes une entreprise", "vous êtes une collectivité"... (ben non, moi, chuis un homme, voyez).


Vivement que Juppé retrouve ses bottes, parce que chez son prédécesseur, y'avait relâche.


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juin 2007)

Ils ont quand m&#234;me mis un S &#224; "durables", ce n'&#233;tait pas gagn&#233; d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

C'est avec une joie et une émotion non dissimulée que je découvre ce fil! En effet, je ne fréquente pas beaucoup ce bar (pour le coup, je me sens obligée de surveiller mon langage et d'user d'un vocabulaire acceptable, aïe je deviens précieuse!).

J'admets que j'aurais pu m'inscrire à ce thread en cliquant simplement à l'endroit prévu à cet effet, mais je souhaitais saluer l'idée et féliciter les participants!!!  
Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Le mail que je viens d'envoyer à leur adresse de contact a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs,
> 
> Je suis arrivé par hasard sur le site de votre ministère, et je ne vous cache pas mon étonnement.
> 
> ...



La pièce jointe :






Comme ça, pour rire


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2007)

Il est vrai qu'à l'usage, les forums de discussion *(faut-il un "s" à "discussion")*, les tchats nous induisent en erreur.
A force de lire des imbécilités (ou non) écrites de manières tellement fantasmagorique, on ne sait plus ou donner de la tête et surtout du clavier !

Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les accords au participe passé.
A tel point que je me retrouve à modifier mes phrases pour être sur de ne pas faire de fautes...

Il est bon de pouvoir s'exprimer de temps à autre en français correct pour ne pas oublier que l'on a su (ou pas) écrire sans faute, et réussir ses dictées au collège....

Bien à vous,
Pharmacos


----------



## elKBron (6 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il est vrai qu'à l'usage, les forums de discussion *(faut-il un "s" à "discussion")*, les tchats nous induisent en erreur.
> A force de lire des imbécilités (ou non) écrites de manières tellement fantasmagorique, on ne sait plus *ou* donner de la tête et surtout du clavier !
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les accords au participe passé.
> ...


je suis bien d'accord avec toi... A la belle époque j'étais une star en français... Aujourd'hui, je suis obligé de réfléchir pour écrire correctement... 

Et il y en a qui appellent cela le progrès... je vous jure !!!

Belle initiative Pascal77 ! Tu nous tiendras au jus de la réponse, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

A mon avis on aurait pu changer quelques d&#233;tails... Je reviens plus sur les fautes que sur le style  

"Post&#233; par Le mail que je viens d'envoyer &#224; leur adresse de contact
Messieurs, (Il n'y a pas de dames au minist&#232;re de l'environnement ?)

Je suis arriv&#233; par hasard sur le site de votre minist&#232;re, et je ne vous cache pas mon &#233;tonnement.

Nous sommes bien sur un site gouvernemental, l&#224; ? Accessible depuis le monde entier ? (_style..._)

J'ai bien peur qu'au vu du peu de soin(s) (je ne mettrais pas "soin" au pluriel et si cela avait &#233;t&#233; le cas il aurait fallu accorder "apport&#233;s") apport&#233; &#224; la r&#233;daction de son contenu, la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; de notre minist&#232;re de l'environnement n'ait quelques difficult&#233;s &#224; s'affirmer.

Je (vous joint) joins (qui joint ? "je" donc "joins" avec un s) au pr&#233;sent mail une version "relue" de la page d'accueil de votre site. Je vous laisse le soin de relire vous m&#234;me le reste. (_style..._)

Veuillez agr&#233;er, (Mesdames ?)Messieurs, l'expression de ma consid&#233;ration distingu&#233;e.

Signature"


Je pense que c'est plus cr&#233;dible, lorsqu'on &#233;crit une lettre de correction, de relire sa propre lettre avant, non?


----------



## Philippe (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme &#231;a, pour rire



Pascal tu aurais pu mettre quand m&#234;me _Je vous joins_...

... au lieu de



> Je vous joint




  






Edit: grill&#233; par Marie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Sorry  !


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

Je suppose qu'il &#233;tait en train de fumer le joint en question ; un simple probl&#232;me d'association d'id&#233;e malencontreuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> A mon avis on aurait pu changer quelques d&#233;tails... Je reviens plus sur les fautes que sur le style
> 
> "Post&#233; par Le mail que je viens d'envoyer &#224; leur adresse de contact
> Messieurs, (Il n'y a pas de dames au minist&#232;re de l'environnment ?)



Une convention, en courrier administratif veut que m&#234;me un courrier mis "A l'attention de Madame Untel" soit libell&#233; ainsi.



Marie84 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Veuillez agr&#233;er, (Mesdames ?)Messieurs, l'expression de ma consid&#233;ration distingu&#233;e.



M&#234;me remarque que ci-dessus



Marie84 a dit:


> Signature"
> 
> 
> Je pense que c'est plus cr&#233;dible, lorsqu'on &#233;crit une lettre de correction, de relire sa propre lettre avant, non?



Oui, mais je ne suis pas un minist&#232;re, moi, et mon mail ne sera pas lu du monde entier 

Bon, c'est vrai, c'est la gaffe, mais je n'avais pas vraiment que &#231;a &#224; faire :rose:, pis l&#224;, c'&#233;tait sous le coup de l'indignation.


----------



## laurentvisual (6 Juin 2007)

Il est vrai que le niveau est devenu assez flippant. Je vis á l'etranger depuis maintenant 14 ans, et c'est seulement depuis un an ou deux que je reviens sur des sites et forums francophones. Ça fait peur! Je passe sur le langage sms, mais je vois des fautes, sé vraimen tro! Je me souviens des élèves les moins doués de ma classe et ils n'arrivaient que trés rarement á ce niveau. En fait, il m'a fallu rencontrer des gens quasiment illéttrés à l'armée pour voir des fautes de ce niveau.

Je crois savoir qu'il y a eu des changements dans l'enseignement du français. Quels changements?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

Merci P77, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une convention, en courrier administratif veut que m&#234;me un courrier mis "A l'attention de Madame Untel" soit libell&#233; ainsi.



Je trouve cela un peu sexiste tout-de-m&#234;me.

Il me semble qu'&#224; l'heure actuelle on peut &#233;crire:

"Madame (Mesdames), Monsieur (Messieurs),

Par la pr&#233;sente, blablabla...
[...]
Veuillez agr&#233;er Madame (Mesdames), Monsieur (Messieurs), mes salutations les meilleures."

Je ne pense pas que cela soit un crime de l&#232;se-majest&#233; que de f&#233;miniser un mot ou d'ajouter la d&#233;nomination f&#233;minine quand on le peut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

laurentvisual a dit:


> Je crois savoir qu'il y a eu des changements dans l'enseignement du français. Quels changements?



Ben, dans le temps, ils nous l'enseignaient, et on l'apprenait, maintenant, ils leur enseignent, mais ils l'apprennent ... S'ils veulent :rateau:

Ça n'est pas un pas un problème de méthode, je crois, c'est surtout qu'on a dépouillé les enseignants des moyens d'affirmer leur autorité. 

Aujourd'hui, une 'tite baffe de rien du tout, ils se retrouvent en correctionnelle, avant, je me souviens, quand la règle en fer de l'instit volait à travers la classe en direction du perturbateur, il se la mangeait, et personne n'y trouvait à redire. 

Sans retourner aux "châtiments corporels, méthode collège anglais de l'époque victorienne", je pense qu'il serait bon de redonner aux profs quelques moyens de contrainte et de rétorsion. Moi, quand je me prenais un coup de règle sur les doigts, mes parents ne portaient pas plainte, et si moi, je me plaignais auprès d'eux, ils m'ajoutaient une baffe pour faire bonne mesure.

Non, l'abandon d'autorité parentale et professorale sous un vague couvert d'humanisme post soixantehuitard (faut pas les traumatiser ces pauvres petits) nous a mené où nous en somme, et les lacunes en français ne sont qu'un des aspects les plus bénins de la situation.

Bon, je m'égare un peu, là, sorry !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il &#233;tait en train de fumer le joint en question ; un simple probl&#232;me d'association d'id&#233;e malencontreuse.


Enregistr&#233; comme probl&#232;me du six "joint" ci-joint.


Et la prononciation ? Hein ? La prononciation !!!!

Qui fait encore la distinction entre "joint" et "juin" ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une convention, en courrier administratif veut que m&#234;me un courrier mis "A l'attention de Madame Untel" soit libell&#233; ainsi.



Les conventions, &#231;a se rafra&#238;chit de temps &#224; autre, tu ne crois pas?... On est en 2007, pas en 1965.

&#199;a me fait penser &#224; une situation que j'ai souvent v&#233;cu, principalement dans le monde du travail. On se trouve dans une pi&#232;ce, une salle, un local avec quelques personnes, une majorit&#233; d'hommes, quelques femmes. Un homme, souvent d'un certain &#226;ge, et avec de la bouteille dans le m&#233;tier entre dans ladite pi&#232;ce, et salue l'assistance avec un: &#171;Messieurs, bonjour&#187;. :/

Et pour revenir au sujet, &#224; propos du fran&#231;ais, &#224; moins qu'il ne s'agisse de carences dans la langue, l'orthographe, je trouve qu'il s'agit de manque de respect de son interlocuteur, voire de je-m'en-foutisme. Sans parler du langage SMS qui est carr&#233;ment du foutage de gueule, et pas une &#171;&#233;volution&#187; du langage comme certains affirment.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Enregistr&#233; comme probl&#232;me du six "joint".



Six joint, six joint, on va pas en faire un d&#233;barquement non plus... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les conventions, ça se rafraîchit de temps à autre, tu ne crois pas?... On est en 2007, pas en 1965.



Va dire ça dans les écoles de secrétariat, et encore, là, ça n'est pas l'endroit ou l'imobilisme en la matière est le pire, j'ai vu, il y a deux ans chez un de mes clients, une secrétaire se faire mettre plus bas que terre par son patron pour avoir mis "Madame" au lieu de "Messieurs".

Pour rafraîchir les conventions, ça n'est pas si simple, il faut l'unanimité :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour rafra&#238;chir les conventions, &#231;a n'est pas si simple, il faut l'unanimit&#233; :sick:



Personne ne t'en voudra si tu prends toi-m&#234;me quelques initiatives (qui ne mangent pas de pain...).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

J'adhère  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> J'adh&#232;re  ...



Et apr&#232;s, tu r&#226;leras si on te dis que tu es collante !


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Enregistr&#233; comme probl&#232;me du six "joint" ci-joint.
> 
> 
> Et la prononciation ? Hein ? La prononciation !!!!
> ...


Moi ...
Dans le m&#234;me genre, il y a la prononciation de _auj*ou*rd'hui_ comme _ojordui_. Sans compter le truc qui m'&#233;pate : au jour d'aujourd'hui, double pl&#233;onasme ...


WebOliver a dit:


> Les conventions, &#231;a se rafra&#238;chit de temps &#224; autre, tu ne crois pas?... On est en 2007, pas en 1965.


Cela est fort justement vu.





WebOliver a dit:


> Et pour revenir au sujet, &#224; propos du fran&#231;ais, &#224; moins qu'il ne s'agisse de carences dans la langue, l'orthographe, je trouve qu'il s'agit de manque de respect de son interlocuteur, voire de je-m'en-foutisme. Sans parler du langage SMS qui est carr&#233;ment du foutage de gueule, et pas une &#171;&#233;volution&#187; du langage comme certains affirment.


Je souscris pleinement.

En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord (avec laurentvisual) pour cette id&#233;e que ce serait pire qu'avant : en g&#233;n&#233;ral, les personnes qui disent ou pensent cela seraient bien en peine de le prouver.

D'une part il faut se m&#233;fier de ces impressions de d&#233;cadence. D'autre part il faut aussi admettre qu'une langue &#233;volue constamment (ce n'est jamais stable, une langue, et ce n'est jamais _une_ langue non plus) : l'usage la fait &#233;voluer, souvent plus puissamment que la normalisation. Il faut quand m&#234;me se souvenir d'o&#249; il vient le fran&#231;ais ...

Ce qui n'emp&#234;che nullement de chercher &#224; ma&#238;triser la norme &#224; un instant _t_. L'id&#233;e est que nous avons plusieurs niveaux de langages suivant les motivations et les interlocuteurs, sachons donc employer un maximum de ces diff&#233;rents niveaux.


----------



## Philippe (6 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Moi ...



Toi... mais aussi la majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais 

Alors qu'en Belgique la distinction phonologique entre les deux sons (d&#233;sol&#233;, je ne sais pas comment on introduit les caract&#232;res de l'API dans ces forums) - je parle des deux semi-voyelles de _joint_ et de _juin_ - a presque compl&#232;tement disparu !

En revanche, en Belgique, la distinction phonologique entre le [UN] et le [AIN] (_brun_ - _brin_) est encore tr&#232;s vivace, alors qu'il me semble qu'elle est en train de s'estomper en France (Paris ?) ; si c'est le cas, dommage...

Est-ce que les profs n'ont pas un r&#244;le &#224; jouer par rapport &#224; cet appauvrissement (sans les guillemets car c'en est bien un ) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> D'autre part il faut aussi admettre qu'une langue évolue constamment (ce n'est jamais stable, une langue, et ce n'est jamais _une_ langue non plus) : l'usage la fait évoluer, souvent plus puissamment que la normalisation. Il faut quand même se souvenir d'où il vient le français ...



Oui, mais quand une moitié de la population ne parvient plus, ou alors au prix de grandes difficultés, à comprendre ce que dit l'autre, peut-on encore parler de "l'évolution d'une langue" ? :mouais:


----------



## laurentvisual (6 Juin 2007)

a Bompi: Bon, j'ai vu que le débat sur l'éducation n'etait pas toujours politiquement neutre. Je ne parle pas non plus de "décadence", mais je me demande si les gens sont conscients d'utiliser du langage sms ou s'ils ne savent plus trop faire la différence. En ce qui concerne l'évolution de la langue, je dois dire que la vocabulaire français lié à l'informatique et à la technologie est particulièrement hermétique, voire lamentable ("gratuiciels" par exemple). Un peu comme l'Académie française qui préconise, au lieu de "feedback", d'utiliser "auto-régéneration électro-acoustique"...

Quant à "au jour d'aujourd'hui", quadruple pléonasme, en fait, puisque "aujourd'hui" en est déja un.

bon, je me remets au taf au lieu de pérorer...


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

aujourd'hui est un pl&#233;onasme ; au jour d'aujourd'hui est donc un double pl&#233;onasme, non ? (plut&#244;t arithm&#233;tique que g&#233;om&#233;trique, la progression )

Je pense qu'il est largement exag&#233;r&#233; de dire que la moiti&#233; de la France ne parvient pas &#224; comprendre l'autre moiti&#233;. Surtout, c'est inexact.
Cela d&#233;pend surtout du mode d'&#233;change.

D&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'&#233;poque de Villon les marlous avaient un jargon qu'ils utilisaient pour n'&#234;tre point compris de leurs contemporains : cette situation n'est donc pas neuve. Et la lecture de Touchez pas au grisbi, de Simonin, est ardue pour quiconque ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'une limace ...

Pour autant, imaginer une France face &#224; l'autre (genre : en opposition), c'est se faire des id&#233;es. Simplement, si un individu A intervient dans une discussion o&#249; deux individus B et C discutent dans _leur_ niveau de langue que A ne conna&#238;t pas, A prend peur ... S'ils d&#233;cident au contraire de discuter &#224; trois, ils trouveront une langue commune.

Une langue, ce n'est pas un machin d'un seul tenant. Le langage SMS, pour fruste qu'il soit (et d'ailleurs je ne l'aime gu&#232;re) n'est jamais qu'une mani&#232;re de jacter : il ne faut pas s'en &#233;mouvoir. Il faut seulement veiller &#224; ce que ceux qui l'emploient soient capables d'employer un autre mode d'expression le moment venu.
C'est une des choses qui peuvent p&#233;naliser les jeunes : ils ne voient pas toujours que l'on ne s'adresse pas de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re &#224; tout le monde ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

laurentvisual a dit:


> Quant à "au jour d'aujourd'hui", quadruple pléonasme, en fait, puisque "aujourd'hui" en est déja un.


Certes, mais  "lawrencevisuel", d'nos jours, ceux d'aujourd'hui du moment que j'cause,  plaire aux nasmes c'est pas donné à tout le monde.
( je sors , vite  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Deux petites choses que l'on entends aussi parfois &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, dans les s&#233;ries :
&#171;Il faut relever les empruntes&#187;
&#171;Je lui ai empreint&#233; sa voiture&#187;


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les conventions, ça se rafraîchit de temps à autre, tu ne crois pas?... On est en 2007, pas en 1965.


cette discussion, et cette convention sur l'accroche d'un courrier, ça me fait penser aux présentateurs de télévision, qui s'emmêlent dans leur "Madame, Mademoiselle, Monsieur....". Pourquoi pas jeune homme et vieille veuve, ça éviterait les discriminations. 

Seule solution, à mon avis, "Bonjour" ou "Bonsoir", à la Mourousi; ou l'impératif :


> Paris, le 06 Juin 2007
> 
> ATTN : Qui que cela concerne.
> 
> ...



:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Le site du minist&#232 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Vos remarques ont &#233;t&#233; transmises au Webmestre, qui s'efforcera d'en tenir compte dans les meilleurs d&#233;lais.
> 
> ...



Ah, ben alors, si c'est in&#233;vitable ... 

Vous noterez que si, de mon c&#244;t&#233;, je les priais d'agr&#233;er l'expression de ma consid&#233;ration distingu&#233;e, je n'ai en retour eu droit qu'&#224; de simples "salutations distingu&#233;es". Sont chiens, hein !


----------



## Klakmuf (6 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( je re-sors)



à boudin


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

Klakmuf a dit:


> à boudin


non non , à tout de suite


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, ben alors, si c'est in&#233;vitable ...


 
La r&#233;ponse qu'ils donnent est d&#233;solante. Et on peut la traduire en ces termes: "Nous sommes d&#233;sol&#233;, mais nous ne disposons pas, dans nos services, de personnel au fait de l'orthographe, un tant soit peu cultiv&#233;, alerte et r&#233;actif quant &#224; ces d&#233;tails."

Malheureusement, c'est une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; un peu partout en 2007. Dans la bo&#238;te de presse pour laquelle je bosse, _on_ a d&#233;cid&#233; de r&#233;duire au strict minimum le d&#233;partement de correction. Le r&#233;sultat sur le papier est catastrophique...

... mais _on_ s'en fout, le journal se vend, et les gens s'habituent &#224; tout hein.


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2007)

Arhhh mon pauvre monsieur, la voracit&#233; de l'actionnaire se fout pas mal de l'orthographe. 

Et je ne parle pas du style. 

Mais putain, pourquoi &#231;a se vend ???




Et pour revenir &#224; Stop la Pub, et &#231;a d&#233;clinason "Je Stop la Pub", on pourrait parier que c'est un communiquant de chez les professionnels qui a trouv&#233; cette superbe id&#233;e.
&#199;a m'horripile, ces fautes de fran&#231;ais affich&#233;es sur les pubs, expr&#232;s, soit-disant. Nos m&#244;mes lisent &#231;a, comment voulez-vous qu'ils s'en sortent, ensuite ?


----------



## vincebart (6 Juin 2007)

J'adhere a tout ce qui se dit ici. Et je souhaiterai ajouter mon grain de sel, parce que je ne supporte plus ce type de langage.

En effet, je passe pour le "prof de francais" aupres de mes amis, alors que je ne le suis pas, et surtout, comme moi, eux aussi on eu droit au meme enseignement linguistique! Mais quand j'entend des "ils croiVent" ou "si j'auRai" j'ai les cheveux qui se dressent. Et meme dans les medias, les journalistes font aussi la faute lorsque la discussion s'accelere ou s'intensifie. C'est navrant.

Je suis absolument contre le langage SMS partout ailleurs que pour les sms justement, car la, effectivement, il y a une raison: mettre le moins de caractere pour gagner 10cts...que l'on perdra a envoyer un autre sms pour expliquer le precedent...enfin, ca je peux comprendre. Mais continuer sur le net ou partout ailleurs, je trouve ca plus que debile vis-a-vis dans un premier temps de la personne qui ecrit : a force de ne plus ecrire correctement, on en vient a perdre ce que l'on appris, et dans un second temps, pour les lecteurs. 

un petit exemple: ma cousine de 16 ans, avec qui je n'avais plus parle depuis des annees, a repris contact avec moi via msn....et bien au bout de quoi...15 secondes, je lui ai dit c'est en vrai francais ou rien du tout. Elle a corrige ses fautes, mais le plus important, c'est qu'au bout d'une semaine, elle est venue me dire que c'etait clairement beaucoup plus agreable de lire du vrai francais, et surtout, qu'elle a du rechercher des choses qu'elle connaissait......avant.

J'ai 22 ans, et j'essaie tant bien que mal de faire le necessaire pour ecrire correctement, afin qu'on est envie de me lire et que si c'est le cas, ce soit tant qu'a faire, agreable.
Mais j'ai bien peur qu'on imagine pas le nombre d'adolescents et jeunes adultes, incapables d'ecrire un texte d'une page avec moins de 5 fautes. C'est desolant, et je ne sais pas a quoi cela est du. J'ai beneficie des outils usuels pour "bien ecrire", tout comme la majorite d'entre nous, mais il semble que ce soit dans l'air du temps d'ecorcher les mots, de les raccourcir, de les joindre....pour aller plus vite peut etre, mais ce n'est certainement pas ca qui va aider les jeunes a trouver du boulot, seduire un employeur ou tout simplement se faire comprendre (donc etre ecoute). Ce n'est pas non plus ce qui va les en empecher....quoi que...

Enfin voila, j'ai pousse mon coup de gueule et continuerai a defendre notre francais.

Bonne fin de journee a vous.

Vincent


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> ce n'est certainement pas ca qui va aider les jeunes a trouver du boulot, seduire un employeur ou tout simplement se faire comprendre (donc etre ecoute).


Crois-tu ?

Là où je travaille, il n'y a pas un mail de plus de deux lignes sans deux ou trois fautes énormes dedans.
Les infinitifs remplacent les participes passés, les négations disparaissent, "et" et "est" sont régulièrement pris l'un pour l'autre...
Des trucs qui me valaient des zéros en dictée quand j'étais gamin - et moi le cancre indécrotable de ce temps là, simplement parce que je fais un peu attention à ce que j'écris, je passe désormais pour une référence orthographique au près de mes collègues...

Je ne sais pas si c'est pire maintenant qu'avant - ici, vieux briscards et jeunes embauchés, c'est tout pareil !

Jusqu'aux communications internes sur papier glacé qui sont bourrées de fautes...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

Encore que le probl&#232;me n'est pas tant de faire des fautes, apr&#232;s tout, personne n'est parfait et on en fait tous; mais plut&#244;t d'en &#234;tre parfaitement conscient, et de ne rien faire pour les &#233;viter. Bref, de s'en moquer comme je le disais plus haut, et donc, &#224; mon sens, de ne pas avoir un minimum de consid&#233;ration de la personne, ou des personnes, &#224; qui l'on s'adresse.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jusqu'aux communications internes sur papier glacé qui sont bourrées de fautes...



Et des fois c'est pire:
Ce sont les communicants en interne qui sont bourrés


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> cette discussion, et cette convention sur l'accroche d'un courrier, ça me fait penser aux présentateurs de télévision, qui s'emmêlent dans leur "Madame, Mademoiselle, Monsieur....". Pourquoi pas jeune homme et vieille veuve, ça éviterait les discriminations.



Je suis bien d'accord. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on est obligé de faire une différence entre Mademoiselle et Madame? Je serais simplement pour la suppression de Mademoiselle...

Ou alors pour l'introduction de "Mondemoiseau"...


----------



## Dead head (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on est obligé de faire une différence entre Mademoiselle et Madame? Je serais simplement pour la suppression de Mademoiselle...


J'ai lu, il y a quelque temps, que des féministes militaient pour la disparition de ce terme.




Marie84 a dit:


> Ou alors pour l'introduction de "Mondemoiseau"...


Je crois qu'on disait _damoiseau_, _mon damoiseau_.


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> &#199;a m'horripile, ces fautes de fran&#231;ais affich&#233;es sur les pubs, expr&#232;s, soit-disant. Nos m&#244;mes lisent &#231;a, comment voulez-vous qu'ils s'en sortent, ensuite ?



Rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; mais non mais non mais non mon bon monsieur, ce n&#8217;est plus un faute de fran&#231;ais alors, c&#8217;est une figure de style _merde, comment &#231;a s&#8217;&#233;crit sol&#233;cisme au fait_

  

&#233;dition 



Marie84 a dit:


> Ou alors pour l'introduction de "Mondemoiseau"...


 ton damoiseau  est-il d&#8217;accord ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Dead head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu, il y a quelque temps, que des féministes militaient pour la disparition de ce terme.



Moi je ne milite pas, mais je soutiens.




			
				Dead head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on disait _damoiseau_, _mon damoiseau_.



Oui je sais, mais je trouve que demoiseau c'est plus drôle à l'oreille alors je prends des libertés  




			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ton damoiseau  est-il daccord ? :affraid:



Ha je ne sais pas, j'en ai pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Dead head a dit:


> JJe crois qu'on disait _damoiseau_, _mon damoiseau_.



Oui, mais on disait aussi "damoiselle" et non "demoiselle", donc l'&#233;volution en "demoiseau" est logique.

D'ailleurs, les jeunes filles &#233;tant souvent, nagu&#232;re, qualifi&#233;es de "jeunes oiselles", je me demande si le terme "damoiselle" ne vient pas de la superposition de "dame" et "oiselle" ; une "dame oiselle". Dans ce cas, on ne devrait pas parler de "damoiseau", mais bien de "sieuroiseau".


----------



## rezba (6 Juin 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;... 
En fait, damoiselle vient de damoiseau, et non l'inverse. Le damoiseau, c'&#233;tait le nobliaud qui n'&#233;tait pas encore chevalier. &#199;a vient de _dominicellus_, un diminutif vulgaire de _dominus_. Damoiseau, c'est le petit maitre, petit &#233;tant ici p&#233;joratif, au d&#233;part. Puis, on est plus sur un sens de puceau. Le damoiseau, c'est celui qui n'a pas fait ses armes. Puis ce fut un synonyme de page, de valet d'&#233;p&#233;e. 

Demoiselle et damoiselle m&#232;nent des carri&#232;res litt&#233;raires parall&#232;les. La Demoiselle, depuis la chanson de Roland, c'est la jeune fille noble. La Damoiselle, &#224; partir du 17&#176;, c'est celle qui s'&#233;prend du damoiseau (elle n'est donc pas forc&#233;ment noble au d&#233;part, vu que le damoiseau traine pas mal dans les offices). Sauf que damoiselle ne deviendra jamais p&#233;joratif, alors que damoiseau l'est d&#232;s le d&#233;part, et le restera la plupart du temps.

Pas de demoiseau r&#233;pertori&#233;, en revanche.


A votre service.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> J'ai 22 ans, et j'essaie tant bien que mal de faire le n*é*cessaire pour *é*crire correctement, afin qu'on *ait* envie de me lire et que*,* si c'est le cas, ce soit tant qu'*à* faire, agr*é*able.
> Mais j'ai bien peur qu'on *n'*imagine pas le nombre d'adolescents et jeunes adultes, incapables d'*é*crire un texte d'une page avec moins de 5 fautes. C'est d*é*solant, et je ne sais pas *à* quoi cela est d*û*.
> Vincent


Sans doute à une complexité un peu excessive de notre idiome, non ? Mais il est actuellement difficilement réformable : tout le monde (ou presque) freine des quatre fers à la simple idée de la suppression des accents circonflexes inutiles (on garde les discriminants et on vire les superfétatoires). Alors, réengager un processus de réforme régulière (incrémentale dirait-on en jargon informatique), ce n'est pas gagné.

Cela dit, ce n'est pas compliqué que chez les francophones. Quand les germanophones (Allemands, Suisses, Autrichiens, Belges etc.) ont voulu faire quelques simplifications orthographiques, cela n'a pas nécessairement débouché sur de bonnes idées non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute &#224; une complexit&#233; un peu excessive de notre idiome, non ? Mais il est actuellement difficilement r&#233;formable : tout le monde (ou presque) freine des quatre fers &#224; la simple id&#233;e de la suppression des accents circonflexes inutiles (on garde les discriminants et on vire les superf&#233;tatoires). Alors, r&#233;engager un processus de r&#233;forme r&#233;guli&#232;re (incr&#233;mentale dirait-on en jargon informatique), ce n'est pas gagn&#233;.



Effectivement le vocabulaire francophone dans l'informatique est bien pauvre. Et utliser des mots anglais pour certaines manipulations ne me d&#233;range pas.

En revanche lorsqu'en cours une prof entrecoupe ses phrases d'expressions anglaises cela a vite tendance &#224; m'&#233;nerver:
Exemple dans un cours d'analyses des donn&#233;es en science po.: "Dans votre enqu&#234;te de terrain, il faut _loader_ vos donn&#233;es."
Et pourquoi pas recueillir?... Elle serait britanique ou am&#233;ricaine de l'&#233;cole de Chicago, &#231;a ne me ferait rien. Mais avec l'accent fran&#231;ais, franchement cela frise le ridicule...

J'ai remarqu&#233; qu'au Qu&#233;bec, on tient tr&#232;s fort &#224; franciser les mots anglais. Par exemple un brain stroming devient un remue-m&#233;ninge. Je trouve l'id&#233;e int&#233;ressante et j'imagine que la pression de l'anglais doit &#234;tre importante d'autant que la plus grande partie du Canada est anglophone. N&#233;anmoins l&#224; aussi, je pense qu'on peut vite tomber dans des extr&#234;mes et des aberrations linguistiques.




			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, ce n'est pas compliqu&#233; que chez les francophones. Quand les germanophones (Allemands, Suisses, Autrichiens, Belges etc.) ont voulu faire quelques simplifications orthographiques, cela n'a pas n&#233;cessairement d&#233;bouch&#233; sur de bonnes id&#233;es non plus.



J'ai v&#233;cu la simplification de l'allemand &#224; l'&#233;cole (les petits Suisses-romands sont oblig&#233;s d'apprendre l'allemand).
Finalement les nouvelles r&#232;gles orthographiques sont pass&#233;es assez inaper&#231;ues par chez nous. Mais je me souviens que c'&#233;tait un argument souvent utilis&#233; par les &#233;l&#232;ves pour se faire enlever des fautes. Cela doit faire deux ans que je n'ai plus &#233;crit un mot d'allemand mais si je devais le faire, j'&#233;crirais comme "avant" puisque je ne sais pas faire autrement!
Enfin, je crois que ce sont les enseignants pour qui les simplfications orthographiques doivent &#234;tre le plus g&#234;nant. Lorsqu'on d&#233;cide d'&#233;crire n&#233;nufar ou lieu de n&#233;nuphar, d'un seul coup on leur retire une forme de savoir et du m&#234;me coup une certaine l&#233;gitimit&#233;...


:rateau: Excusez-moi pour la logorrh&#233;e...


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

Tout excus&#233;e  c'est int&#233;ressant.

Pour l'emploi de mots &#233;trangers (anglais), c'est simplement le signe de la domination des anglophones, non seulement technique mais aussi &#233;conomique et culturelle.
On peut essayer de temp&#233;rer les ardeurs anglicistes mais tant que nous ne serons pas plus cr&#233;atifs ... 
Il reste aussi que l'acquisition de mots &#233;trangers est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne bien ancien et, suivant les &#233;poques, nous avons pris en assez grand nombre des mots arabes, anglais, allemands, italiens, espagnols etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Effectivement le vocabulaire francophone dans l'informatique est bien pauvre. Et utliser des mots anglais pour certaines manipulations ne me dérange pas.
> 
> En revanche lorsqu'en cours une prof entrecoupe ses phrases d'expressions anglaises cela a vite tendance à m'énerver:
> Exemple dans un cours d'analyses des données en science po.: "Dans votre enquête de terrain, il faut _loader_ vos données."
> Et pourquoi pas recueillir?... Elle serait britanique ou américaine de l'école de Chicago, ça ne me ferait rien. Mais avec l'accent français, franchement cela frise le ridicule...



Tu confonds, là, très chère (expression qui prend toute sa saveur au vu du cours du Franc suisse :rateau. Ici, on parle de langue et de langage, ta prof, c'est autre chose, c'est le phénomène du "sabir technico-professionnel".

Il est impératif, pour obtenir la reconnaissance professionnelle d'user d'un vocabulaire hermético-jargonnesque, faute de quoi, ces imbéciles de "messieurs-dames tout le monde" pourraient comprendre ce que tu leur explique, ce qui serait, tu voudras bien en convenir avec moi, tout à fait insupportable !


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2007)

Les vrais anglophiles parlent fran&#231;ais ou anglais mais pas les deux en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

C'est juste.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il est impératif, pour obtenir la reconnaissance professionnelle d'user d'un vocabulaire hermético-jargonnesque, faute de quoi, ces imbéciles de "messieurs-dames tout le monde" pourraient comprendre ce que tu leur explique, ce qui serait, tu voudras bien en convenir avec moi, tout à fait insupportable !



Je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord. 

Je parle du domaine dans lequel j'étudie parce que je ne sais pas comment cela se passe ailleurs.
En sociologie, Durkheim ou Mauss étaient Français donc écrivaient en français. Quand ils leur manquaient un mot ou que la retranscription d'un phénomène n'était pas assez précise, ils avaient recours au latin. Par exemple on parle de _data_ (ça reprend ce que disait bompi).
Autre exemple, en analyse interprétative certain mots allemands comme _verstehen_ ou _erklären_ sont restés parce que cette méthodologie est de tradition allemande.
Même phénomène pour les textes traduits en français sur la "grounded theory" (théorie de l'enracinnement [des données] ) (désolée je suis en plein là dedans alors je prends les exemples qui me viennent :rateau: )

Tous mes profs n'insèrent pas de mots anglais dans leur discours. Et je ne pense pas que leur but est de ne pas se faire comprendre par les étudiants. La sociologie, la philosophie politiques, l'analyse des comportements politiques, etc. existent aussi à travers la plume d'auteurs francophones. D'ailleurs mon prof de sociologie des médias qui parlent complétement français, est tout-à-fait incompréhensible. Donc pas besoin de parler anglais pour lutter contre le savoir immédiat  (Bourdieu, si tu m'entends...). Et je ne pense pas que cette prof qui parle franglais soit mieux perçue ou reconnue par ses pairs.


Bonpi, naas


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juin 2007)

Cependant dans le domaine pharmaceutique, nous parlons français mais personne ne nous comprend !
Forcément, vu que nous avons des termes techniques accessibles seulement aux initiés (personnel de santé + autres personnes initiées). Mais nous parlons français !

Mais c'est vrai que dans l'industrie pharmaceutique on va plus entendre "La deadline pour ce rapport est le 10 juin" plutôt que : "La date limite pour rendre ce rapport est le 10 juin"      


Bien à vous, amis de la langue française...


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord.
> 
> Je parle du domaine dans lequel j'étudie parce que je ne sais pas comment cela se passe ailleurs.
> En sociologie, Durkheim ou Mauss étaient Français donc écrivaient en français. Quand ils leur manquaient un mot ou que la retranscription d'un phénomène n'était pas assez précise, ils avaient recours au latin. Par exemple on parle de _data_ (ça reprend ce que disait bompi).
> ...



Là où je te rejoins, Marie, c'est que les sociologues n'ont pas besoin de recourir à une langue étrangère. Ils se débrouillent très bien tous seuls. Le néologisme, ou le recours à une langue totalement hermétique au commun des mortels, parce que, justement, dénotée de son sens commun, (putain, voilà que je me remets à écrire comme eux), est un sport de tous les jours, chez les sociologues francophones. Et particulièrement chez Bourdieu. C'est une évidence pour les premières uvres. "Le métier de sociologue" est un livre totalement inaccessible pour qui n'est pas sociologue, et "Ce que parler veut dire" est une magnifique dénonciation de la langue officielle dans une autre langue officiellement scientifique. Il y a un peu plus d'effort dans le choix du vocabulaire dans les dernières uvres, mais trop tard pour n'avoir pas contaminé l'ensemble de la profession, qui se satisfait totalement de ne pas être lue au delà de la communauté scientifique restreinte, d'ailleurs.

La sociologie a tellement peur de n'être pas prise au sérieux qu'elle s'est barricadée derrière une langue légitime, qui, en retour, a fini par la rendre imperméable à ceux qu'elle étudie, ou qu'elle avait comme projet originel d'étudier.
Tout effort de vulgarisation est d'ailleurs suspect, illégitime, et amène irrémédiablement son auteur à basculer dans le champ honni du journalisme plus ou moins éclairé.
Ou du vil utilitariste. Voire du mercantile.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là où je te rejoins, Marie, c'est que les sociologues n'ont pas besoin de recourir à une langue étrangère. Ils se débrouillent très bien tous seuls. Le néologisme, ou le recours à une langue totalement hermétique au commun des mortels, parce que, justement, dénotée de son sens commun, (putain, voilà que je me remets à écrire comme eux), est un sport de tous les jours, chez les sociologues francophones. Et particulièrement chez Bourdieu. C'est une évidence pour les premières uvres. "Le métier de sociologue" est un livre totalement inaccessible pour qui n'est pas sociologue, et "Ce que parler veut dire" est une magnifique dénonciation de la langue officielle dans une autre langue officiellement scientifique. Il y a un peu plus d'effort dans le choix du vocabulaire dans les dernières uvres, mais trop tard pour n'avoir pas contaminé l'ensemble de la profession, qui se satisfait totalement de ne pas être lue au delà de la communauté scientifique restreinte, d'ailleurs.
> 
> La sociologie a tellement peur de n'être pas prise au sérieux qu'elle s'est barricadée derrière une langue légitime, qui, en retour, a fini par la rendre imperméable à ceux qu'elle étudie, ou qu'elle avait comme projet originel d'étudier.
> Tout effort de vulgarisation est d'ailleurs suspect, illégitime, et amène irrémédiablement son auteur à basculer dans le champ honni du journalisme plus ou moins éclairé.
> Ou du vil utilitariste. Voire du mercantile.



Voilà... Rezba tu as dit ce que je voulais, mais en beaucoup mieux...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Là où je te rejoins, Marie, c'est que les sociologues n'ont pas besoin de recourir à une langue étrangère. Ils se débrouillent très bien tous seuls. Le néologisme, ou le recours à une langue totalement hermétique au commun des mortels, parce que, justement, dénotée de son sens commun, (putain, voilà que je me remets à écrire comme eux), est un sport de tous les jours, chez les sociologues francophones. Et particulièrement chez Bourdieu. C'est une évidence pour les premières uvres. "Le métier de sociologue" est un livre totalement inaccessible pour qui n'est pas sociologue, et "Ce que parler veut dire" est une magnifique dénonciation de la langue officielle dans une autre langue officiellement scientifique. Il y a un peu plus d'effort dans le choix du vocabulaire dans les dernières uvres, mais trop tard pour n'avoir pas contaminé l'ensemble de la profession, qui se satisfait totalement de ne pas être lue au delà de la communauté scientifique restreinte, d'ailleurs.
> 
> La sociologie a tellement peur de n'être pas prise au sérieux qu'elle s'est barricadée derrière une langue légitime, qui, en retour, a fini par la rendre imperméable à ceux qu'elle étudie, ou qu'elle avait comme projet originel d'étudier.
> Tout effort de vulgarisation est d'ailleurs suspect, illégitime, et amène irrémédiablement son auteur à basculer dans le champ honni du journalisme plus ou moins éclairé.
> Ou du vil utilitariste. Voire du mercantile.


 
Tu es sociologue non ??

Au moins amateur...


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2007)

Le Fran&#231;ais en lui m&#234;me poss&#232;de des sous langages techniques propres &#224; chaque discipline, beaucoup de termes m&#233;dicaux en langue anglaise sont fran&#231;ais et cela ne pose de probl&#232;me a personne.

Il semble que les fran&#231;ais; dont je fais partie; soient tr&#232;s r&#233;ticents aux mots anglais dans des discipline telles que l'informatique ou le semi conducteur / pharmacie, mais cela refl&#232;te l'avanc&#233;e technologique du dit secteur, car il n'existe pas d'&#233;quivalent en fran&#231;ais

L&#224; ou cela devient probl&#233;matique, ridicule, irritant (et inacceptable &#224; mes yeux) c'est quand les mots anglais mal utilis&#233;s de surcro&#238;t remplacent des mots fran&#231;ais cf ci dessous.



Pharmacos a dit:


> ...
> Mais c'est vrai que dans l'industrie pharmaceutique on va plus entendre "La deadline pour ce rapport est le 10 juin" plut&#244;t que : "La date limite pour rendre ce rapport est le 10 juin" ...



path&#233;tique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> pathétique


En même temps, deadline ça se défend - quand tu as une pression énorme sur un projet, c'est vraiment la line que si tu la franchis sans avoir fini, t'es dead !
Va dire ça en un mot en français - mot qui soit aussi imagé, percutant que deadline...

Et puis, le français, comme beaucoup de langues, est déjà un touilli d'importations diverses, pourquoi pas un peu d'anglais aujourd'hui ?

Pour ma part, je suis beaucoup plus choqué par les déficiences criantes de grammaire et d'orthographe de certains - d'autant plus que ces déficiences sont parfaitement assumées, presque revendiquées par des bac+5 scientifiques qui semblent considérer le bon usage de la langue comme une option nuisible à l'efficacité...
Je retrouve là le vieux mépris de mes années d'étude pour la philo, l'histoire, les arts plastiques, la musique... Tous ces trucs un peu inutiles et surannés, uniquement bons pour ces coupeurs de cheveux en quatre incapables de se trouver un vrai job (i.e. qui rapporte du blé)
Je trouve *ça* pathétique.


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2007)

(Je te rejoins assez, Ponkhead).

&#192; une &#233;poque, je travaillais dans la partie internationale d'une soci&#233;t&#233;, entour&#233; d'anglophones (Anglais, Am&#233;ricains, Australiens) et assimil&#233;s (les gens du Nord ...). L'essentiel &#233;tait en anglais, y compris la r&#233;daction de documents, m&#233;mos etc. Il me devenait difficile de parler contin&#251;ment fran&#231;ais dans mon m&#233;tier puisque tout ce qui &#233;tait d&#233;crit l'&#233;tait en anglais _au d&#233;part_. Je n'avais donc aucune correspondance en fran&#231;ais pour les deux tiers de mon activit&#233;. Du coup je ne pouvais plus parler simplement de mon boulot, sans para&#238;tre super snob : tous les trois mots, je me disais _mezzo voce_ "comment &#231;a se dit, &#231;a, en fran&#231;ais ?.."

Tout en restant bien franchouille pour le reste de la vie.

Je me suis donc forc&#233; &#224; recr&#233;er un vocabulaire technique coh&#233;rent en fran&#231;ais  Par ailleurs, mod&#233;rer dans les forums techniques (Mac OS X, ici) m'aide bien en cela : j'essaye de placer des mots simples, idoines et fran&#231;ais autant que possible [loin d'&#234;tre &#233;vident, parfois].


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En même temps, deadline ça se défend - quand tu as une pression énorme sur un projet, c'est vraiment la line que si tu la franchis sans avoir fini, t'es dead !
> Va dire ça en un mot en français - mot qui soit aussi imagé, percutant que deadline...


Date butoir


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2007)

Et plus simplement &#171;le d&#233;lai&#187;. &#199;a va pas? Plut&#244;t que de se bourrer le mou et d'en rajouter? Pour &#171;faire _in_&#187;?



PonkHead a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, deadline &#231;a se d&#233;fend - quand tu as une pression &#233;norme sur un projet, c'est vraiment la line que si tu la franchis sans avoir fini, t'es dead !



&#199;a me fait penser au sketch des Inconnus, la Winner Society Corporation of Publicit&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Bon,
en fait j'étais super d'accord avec vous sur le côté grotesque de ce franglais de cuisine pour faire "à la mode" (tiens, la mode, en ce moment dans ma boîte, c'est le quickwin (cou-i-cou-ine) ridicule, non ? D'autant que personne ne sait vraiment ce que c'est)

Et puis, en lisant le post de naas, je me suis rendu compte que "deadline" je 'employais souvent. Pas spécialement pour faire "in" juste par moutonnisme fatigué, parce que tout le monde le fait...
La paille et la poutre, quoi...
the hand in the bag !

Mais je persiste à trouver plus inquiétante la dégradation assumée de la structure de la langue que l'adoption, même pour les raisons les plus débiles qui soient, de vocables anglophones.
Non ?


----------



## rezba (7 Juin 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu es sociologue non ??
> 
> Au moins amateur...



Non non, professionnel. Et j'assume mon vocabulaire. En l'occurrence, il est super accessible, là. Sauf pour ceux qui se sont arrêtés à pipi-caca, hein. Mais n'essaye pas de passer pour plus con que tu ne l'es. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Bon,
> en fait j'étais super d'accord avec vous sur le côté grotesque de ce franglais de cuisine pour faire "à la mode" (tiens, la mode, en ce moment dans ma boîte, c'est le quickwin (cou-i-cou-ine) ridicule, non ? D'autant que personne ne sait vraiment ce que c'est)



Quickwin ? Prends l'oseille et tire-toi ? 



> Mais je persiste à trouver plus inquiétante la dégradation assumée de la structure de la langue que l'adoption, même pour les raisons les plus débiles qui soient, de vocables anglophones.
> Non ?



Moi aussi. Et je suis finalement assez fier de tous les termes français que les éstrangers utilisent, et il y en a pléthore.



bompi a dit:


> À une époque, je travaillais dans la partie internationale d'une société, entouré d'anglophones (Anglais, Américains, Australiens) et assimilés (les gens du Nord ...). L'essentiel était en anglais, y compris la rédaction de documents, mémos etc. Il me devenait difficile de parler continûment français dans mon métier puisque tout ce qui était décrit l'était en anglais _au départ_. Je n'avais donc aucune correspondance en français pour les deux tiers de mon activité. Du coup je ne pouvais plus parler simplement de mon boulot, sans paraître super snob : tous les trois mots, je me disais _mezzo voce_ "comment ça se dit, ça, en français ?.."



La question, c'est celle de la simplicité de ce vocabulaire. Et de son imprécision, aussi. Beaucoup de ces concepts sont super vagues. Ce sont des gimmicks, comme disent les jazzeux. L'essentiel du gimmick étant de montrer que c'est différent du reste qui est pareil.





> Je me suis donc forcé à recréer un vocabulaire technique cohérent en français  Par ailleurs, modérer dans les forums techniques (Mac OS X, ici) m'aide bien en cela : j'essaye de placer des mots simples, idoines et français autant que possible [loin d'être évident, parfois].



Héhé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Bon, manque plus que JCVD, l&#224;


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et plus simplement &#171;le d&#233;lai&#187;. &#199;a va pas? Plut&#244;t que de se bourrer le mou et d'en rajouter? Pour &#171;faire _in_&#187;?


en fait il y a plusieurs d&#233;lais dans une construction (je ne sais pas pour d'autres corps de metier):

le d&#233;lais classique standard inclus en fait plusieurs jalons
la date de d&#233;but de la t&#226;che
la dur&#233;e de la t&#226;che
la date de fin et puis il y a la date butoir, celle qui est impossible de bouger



PonkHead a dit:


> Mais je persiste &#224; trouver plus inqui&#233;tante la d&#233;gradation assum&#233;e de la structure de la langue que l'adoption, m&#234;me pour les raisons les plus d&#233;biles qui soient, de vocables anglophones.
> Non ?


oui tu fais bien, c'est agir par priorit&#233;s dans ce cas


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> (&#8230 Et puis, en lisant le post de naas, je me suis rendu compte que "deadline" je 'employais souvent. Pas sp&#233;cialement pour faire "in" juste par moutonnisme fatigu&#233;, parce que tout le monde le fait...
> La paille et la poutre, quoi...
> the hand in the bag !
> 
> ...



Itou

_faut que je te sorte ces prints impressions aussi  (je me d&#233;teste parfois )_

Pour ce qui est de cette transformation de la langue, il n'y a pas que la France: sur les vitrines de Gen&#232;ve on voit plus d'affiches _Sale_ que _Soldes_ d&#233;but juillet&#8230; et en Allemagne on parle de _Recycling_ plut&#244;t que _Wiederverwertung_&#8230; C'est global et ce n'est pas pr&#234;t de s'arranger. 

J'aime &#233;norm&#233;ment lire parler et &#233;crire la langue anglaise (et certains slangs argots am&#233;ricains mais parler un sabir incompr&#233;hensible juste pour faire jeune, dynamique et myst&#233;rieux est stupide. Moins d'adaptation, juste abaissement &#224; la facilit&#233; de la mode du moment. Je me rend compte quand je dis des horreurs surtout au contact de personnes qui n'y connaissent rien en informatique&#8230; je suis souvent ridicule, je ne parle plus fran&#231;ais&#8230; alors que les mots existent 
_Teo, sors ta t&#234;te de l&#224; _


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2007)

teo a dit:


> Itou
> &#8230; C'est global et ce n'est pas pr&#234;t de s'arranger.
> ...
> _Teo, sors ta t&#234;te de l&#224; _


Itou !

En passant, on remarque ici la confusion fr&#233;quente entre "pr&#232;s de" et "pr&#234;t &#224;"...

... ce n'est pas pr&#232;s de s'arr&#234;ter. ... &#231;a ne s'arr&#234;tera pas dans un avenir proche.

Envoyez le dico !

Tiens bon teo !

Tu es pr&#234;t &#224; sortir la t&#234;te de l&#224;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds, là, très chère (expression qui prend toute sa saveur au vu du cours du Franc suisse :rateau. Ici, on parle de langue et de langage, ta prof, c'est autre chose, c'est le phénomène du "sabir technico-professionnel".
> 
> Il est impératif, pour obtenir la reconnaissance professionnelle d'user d'un vocabulaire hermético-jargonnesque, faute de quoi, ces imbéciles de "messieurs-dames tout le monde" pourraient comprendre ce que tu leur explique, ce qui serait, tu voudras bien en convenir avec moi, tout à fait insupportable !





Marie84 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord.
> 
> Je parle du domaine dans lequel j'étudie
> 
> ...



C'était à prendre au second degré, là, je me moquais (pas de toi, hein, de ceux qui pratiquent).


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Itou !
> 
> En passant, on remarque ici la confusion fréquente entre "près de" et "prêt à"...
> 
> ...



et dire que c'est un peu mon métier et que je n'ai qu'à tourner la tête et voir les Robert, Thésaurus, Grévisse, Bescherelles, Guide du Typographe, Guide de l'imprimerie nationale me faire de grands signes  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait &#224; prendre au second degr&#233;, l&#224;, je me moquais (pas de toi, hein, de ceux qui pratiquent).




Certes, certes ! J'avais bien compris merci  , mais &#231;a (cela ? Je deviens pointilleuse...) m'a permit de rebondir...  

J'avais un prof(esseur) de fran&#231;ais qui avait instaur&#233; une r&#232;gle, ma foi assez efficace, pour nos dissertations: la TOD. Taxe &#224; l'orthographe d&#233;ficiente... 5 fautes "b&#234;tes" = un demi point en moins... 
Sur une &#233;chelle sur 6, je peux vous dire que &#231;a va vite.
Dans les fautes b&#234;tes on trouvait les fautes d'accord, par exemple "&#233;tait" au lieu de "&#233;taient", ou "c'est" &#224; la place de "s'est".
M&#233;thode moyennement p&#233;dagogique mais qui avait le m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre dissuasive...

Une faute de conjugaison que je trouve tr&#232;s souvent sur ce forum, c'est la premi&#232;re personne du singulier, au futur avec un "S"    !!!

Exemple: "je serais" pour "je serai", "j'irais" au lieu de "j'irai". Avec un "s" &#231;a existe mais c'est du conditionnel, les gens!...  . 

C'est une faute qui plus qu'une autre, je ne sais pas pourquoi, m'irrite particuli&#232;rement...:mouais: (sans compter les "si je serais riche, je m'ach&#232;terais un iphone" mais &#231;a c'est une autre histoire...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Certes, certes ! J'avais bien compris merci  , mais ça (cela ? Je deviens pointilleuse...) m'a permit de rebondir...
> 
> J'avais un prof(esseur) de français qui avait instauré une règle, ma foi assez efficace, pour nos dissertations: la TOD. Taxe à l'orthographe déficiente... 5 fautes "bêtes" = un demi point en moins...
> Sur une échelle sur 6, je peux vous dire que ça va vite.
> ...



Si que j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Non c'est : "Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu !"  

ça c'est la seule que j'accepte.... Et encore, depuis que je suis gosse ce morveux m'énerve! "Peut pas parler correctement, bordel ? "


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si que j'aurais su, j'aurais pas v'nu !


A propos
point cinéma: 
Cette expression  qui on le sait sort de la bouche du petit Gibus  a été pondue par un dialoguiste Francois Boyer qui a soigneusement  ciselé les dialogues.
Il a par ailleurs  dialogué d'autres monuments comme " jeux interdits "( tiré de son roman) , "un singe en hiver" , Weekend à Zuydcote",  " Bébert et l'omnibus"( tiré de son roman ) etc etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Encore que l'expression mise par Boyer dans la bouche *de* "petit Gibus" (c'est son surnom, dans le film, pas un qualificatif) soit celle cit&#233;e par Marie 84, la mienne en &#233;tant une d&#233;clinaison exag&#233;r&#233;e, mais que j'aime bien. Cela dit, ce film (La guerre des boutons) est une mine in&#233;puisable de phras&#233;s, certes incorrects, mais si savoureux :love:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore que l'expression mise par Boyer dans la bouche *de* "petit Gibus" (c'est son surnom, dans le film, pas un qualificatif) soit celle citée par Marie 84, la mienne en étant une déclinaison exagérée, mais que j'aime bien. Cela dit, ce film (La guerre des boutons) est une mine inépuisable de phrasés, certes incorrects, mais si savoureux :love:


exact
Ainsi que les autres films, dont "Bébert et l'omnibus" ( dans lequel joue le même gamin)  et  également quelques répliques des drames


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

Juste pour dire, comme &#231;a, en passant : les fautes d'orthographes, les fautes de fran&#231;ais, tout &#231;a est bien laid 

Mais, il arrive que nous rencontrions sous la plume des meilleurs auteurs des incongruit&#233;s, des fautes grossi&#232;res : cela devrait nous amener &#224; &#234;tre plus compr&#233;hensifs, en tous cas indulgents [ce qui ne signifie pas laxistes, soyons pr&#233;cis !].

Entre autres, cette vieille peau de vache de Saint-Simon (le duc m&#233;morialiste) a parsem&#233; ses milliers de pages de "fautes" en tous genres : orthographe, syntaxe etc. On ne compte plus les zeugmas involontaires.

Et pour tous ceux qui la font, celle-l&#224; : il lui arrive de dire "*un* esp&#232;ce de [...]". Comme quoi, &#231;a arrive aux meilleurs


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

A ce propos 
petite pr&#233;cision du CSA reproduite sur un site
une esp&#232;ce masculinis&#233;e, &#224; tort


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Une faute de conjugaison que je trouve tr&#232;s souvent sur ce forum, c'est la premi&#232;re personne du singulier, au futur avec un "S"    !!!
> 
> Exemple: "je serais" pour "je serai", "j'irais" au lieu de "j'irai". Avec un "s" &#231;a existe mais c'est du conditionnel, les gens!...  .
> 
> C'est une faute qui plus qu'une autre, je ne sais pas pourquoi, m'irrite particuli&#232;rement...:mouais: (sans compter les "si je serais riche, je m'ach&#232;terais un iphone" mais &#231;a c'est une autre histoire...)


Les garnements qui ont us&#233; leurs fonds de culottes sur les bancs des &#233;coles d'autrefois ont probablement entendu le ma&#238;tre donner un moyen de se souvenir qu'au conditionnel on met un S &#224; la premi&#232;re personne parcequ'il est suivi par son copain le S de "Si".

Je le ferais si...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Les garnements qui ont us&#233; leurs fonds de culottes sur les bancs des &#233;coles d'autrefois ont probablement entendu le ma&#238;tre donner un moyen de se souvenir qu'au conditionnel on met un S &#224; la premi&#232;re personne parcequ'il est suivi par son copain le S de "Si".



Sans compter que le futur et le conditionnel ont une prononciation sensiblement diff&#233;rente: je _ferai_ et je _ferais_*, et &#231;a aussi c'est bien souvent oubli&#233; ou n&#233;glig&#233;.


* si quelqu'un sait l'&#233;crire en phon&#233;tique, l'exemple sera plus parlant.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2007)

Ah ... C'est peut-&#234;tre une coloration phon&#233;tique helv&#233;tique ? Tr&#232;s franchement, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais entendu de diff&#233;rence de traitement. En dehors de la liaison &#233;ventuelle, bien s&#251;r (je ferai attention / je ferai-z-attention)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2007)

Tiens, int&#233;ressant. Voici ce que dit wikipedia &#224; propos du conditionnel:



> Dans la plupart des langues romanes, futur et conditionnel se sont form&#233;s &#224; partir d'une p&#233;riphrase compos&#233;e de l'infinitif du verbe concern&#233; et de l'auxiliaire avoir conjugu&#233; au pr&#233;sent (pour le futur) ou &#224; l'imparfait (pour le conditionnel). Soit, pour le verbe cantare, les formes *cantare habeo et *cantare habebam (j'ai &#224; chanter, j'avais &#224; chanter). *On suppose que cette tendance &#224; la p&#233;riphrase, d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sente en latin classique, s'est impos&#233;e lorsque le futur, malmen&#233; par l'&#233;volution phon&#233;tique, devenait de moins en moins discernable*. Quant au conditionnel, il n'existait pas en latin. On peut remarquer que l'usage de futurs p&#233;riphrastiques est une constante de la langue, et que des formes telles que &#171; je vais partir &#187; ou &#171; je dois partir &#187; sont fr&#233;quemment utilis&#233;es dans le langage courant.


----------



## Philippe (9 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ... C'est peut-être une coloration phonétique helvétique ?



Pas du tout ! c'est au contraire une opposition phonologique importante, entre le _é_ et le _è_. En transcription phonétique c'est très clair : je ferais -> E ouvert / je ferai -> E fermé 

_Cfr_ les mots élève, Hélène...


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ... C'est peut-&#234;tre une coloration phon&#233;tique helv&#233;tique ? Tr&#232;s franchement, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais entendu de diff&#233;rence de traitement. En dehors de la liaison &#233;ventuelle, bien s&#251;r (je ferai attention / je ferai-z-attention)




Alors tu n'es jamais all&#233; dans certains coins de Suisse romande, manifestement. J'ai des amis du cot&#233; du La Chaux de Fond, je ne sais pas quelle langue ils parlent, cela ressemble &#224; du fran&#231;ais... Mais bon sang, c'est &#224; grimper aux arbres. 

Et je parle pas de l'accent, mais de ce que tu nommes pudiquement "une coloration phon&#233;tique"...

Le pire, c'est qu'ils parlent tous comme &#231;a, dans cette r&#233;gion. Et pour eux, c'est la fa&#231;on "normale" de parler le fran&#231;ais...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ben tu n'es jamais all&#233; dans certains coins de Suisse Romande, alors. J'ai des amis du cot&#233; du La Chaux de Fond, je ne sais pas quelle langue ils parlent, cela ressemble &#224; du fran&#231;ais... Mais bon sang, c'est &#224; grimper aux arbres.



Ah...  &#199;a c'est le canton de Neuch&#226;tel, et l'accent qui va avec. :love: C'est charmant... contrairement au Valaisan*.      

*  Ouais et Vaudois c'est pas mieux. :d



divoli a dit:


> Le pire, c'est qu'ils parlent tous comme &#231;a, dans cette r&#233;gion.



Le pire?

De Marseille, de Brest, de Lyon, de Paris, de Gen&#232;ve, de Lausanne, de Bruxelles, de Namur, de Li&#232;ge, de Sion ou de Fribourg, tu ne rencontres jamais le m&#234;me accent. C'est ce qui fait le charme de la francophonie non?


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas seulement une question d'accent, il y a aussi une sorte de "sp&#233;cificit&#233; phon&#233;tique" qui est assez particuli&#232;re chez ces Neuchatelois. C'est difficile &#224; exprimer par &#233;crit, ou alors il faudrait donner des exemples &#233;crits en phon&#233;tique...

Tout cela pour dire que si l'on m&#233;lange le fran&#231;ais "acad&#233;mique" et les particularit&#233;s linguistiques de chaque r&#233;gion, nous ne sommes pas sortis de l'auberge... 


N.B.: Par "le pire", il n'y a rien de bien m&#233;chant dans ma remarque (cf. mon smiley).


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> De Marseille, de Brest, de Lyon, de Paris, de Gen&#232;ve, de Lausanne, de Bruxelles, de Namur, de Li&#232;ge, de Sion ou de Fribourg, tu ne rencontres jamais le m&#234;me accent. C'est ce qui fait le charme de la francophonie non?


Tiens , justement.
Une chose qui m'a sci&#233;, vue &#224; maintes reprises &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision ( surtout une cha&#238;ne commerciale)
Mise en place de... sous-titres lorsque l'accent est "diff&#233;rent"!
Je ne parle pas de sous titres pour "traduire"  phras&#233;s et particularismes r&#233;gionaux  mais bien de sous titres avec un interlocuteur au fran&#231;ais correct et qui a un autre accent que celui en cours au si&#232;ge de la cha&#238;ne !
( surtout ne pas exiger un effort du spectateur )
Pour moi cela est un signe d'intol&#233;rance, d'&#233;thnocentrisme et de m&#233;pris &#224; peine masqu&#233; envers l'interlocuteur et le spectateur.

je ne peux pas ne pas la faire


divoli a dit:


> Tout cela pour dire que si l'on m&#233;lange le fran&#231;ais "acad&#233;mique" et les particularit&#233;s linguistiques de chaque r&#233;gion, nous ne sommes pas sortis de l'auberge...


Auberge... espagnole?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Auberge... espagnole?




Kelly: "Bye bye! I'm going to f**k (fac)!"   




(comme quoi les anglophones aussi prennent de nouveaux mots au fran&#231;ais...)


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2007)

Petite anecdote concernant les "accents" 

Il y a de bien nombreuses années, nous étions en vacances dans le sud de la France. Mon frère âgé alors de 3-4 ans jouait au sable avec un petit marseillais. Après quelques minutes, il vient vers ma mère et lui dit "Dis maman... Il parle quelle langue le petit garçon? Parce que moi... je comprends rien..."   

Après 2 semaines de vacances, mon frangin avait parfaitement assimilé tout le vocabulaire, et l'argot (au grand désespoir de mes parents  ) de son petit camarade de plage... 

Je me suis souvent posé une question : Les enseignanats doivent-ils pénaliser les fautes d'orthographe dans un examen dans une autre matière  que le français ? _genre histoire, géo etc..._ Discutant dernièrement avec un enseignant (niveau professionnel), il m'expliquait qu'il comptait l'orthographe uniquement si, dans les objectifs, il l'avait spécifié. Autrement il se contente de corriger sans pénaliser...

Un avis là-dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Petite anecdote concernant les "accents"
> 
> Il y a de bien nombreuses années, nous étions en vacances dans le sud de la France. Mon frère âgé alors de 3-4 ans jouait au sable avec un petit marseillais. Après quelques minutes, il vient vers ma mère et lui dit "Dis maman... Il parle quelle langue le petit garçon? Parce que moi... je comprends rien..."
> 
> ...




Pour moi il faudrait pénaliser partout. Comment faire des progrès si dans une branche on corrige et on pénalise est pas dans une autre ? Je crois qu'il faut être un peu cohérent...


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2007)

Celui qui p&#233;nalise, doit &#234;tre celui qui peux enseigner et faire progresser, donc non 
Et je n'aime pas cette connotation n&#233;gative "p&#233;naliser"... &#231;a me rappelle l'&#233;cole fran&#231;aise et son syst&#232;me obsol&#232;te.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> A ce propos
> petite pr&#233;cision du CSA reproduite sur un site
> une esp&#232;ce masculinis&#233;e, &#224; tort



Le pire, ce sont les fautes que l'on se sent oblig&#233; de faire, tellement la bonne version est rarement respect&#233;e, et para&#238;t fausse.

Exemple : "Elle a l'air m&#233;chant" (c'est la bonne version, car c'est l'air qui est m&#233;chant, et non pas elle).

Eh bien, en g&#233;n&#233;ral je pr&#233;f&#233;rerai dire "Elle a l'air m&#233;chant*e*", m&#234;me si je sais que c'est faux, mais au moins, je ne passerai pas pour quelqu'un qui ne sait pas accorder ses adjectifs.  

Ou alors, j'&#233;vite l'expression (pas tr&#232;s belle d'ailleurs) que je remplace par "Elle para&#238;t m&#233;chante", mais c'est quand m&#234;me un peu frustrant, tout &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je me suis souvent posé une question : Les enseignanats doivent-ils pénaliser les fautes d'orthographe dans un examen dans une autre matière  que le français ? _genre histoire, géo etc..._ Discutant dernièrement avec un enseignant (niveau professionnel), il m'expliquait qu'il comptait l'orthographe uniquement si, dans les objectifs, il l'avait spécifié. Autrement il se contente de corriger sans pénaliser...
> 
> Un avis là-dessus ?


Avec des degrés, peut-être ?

Signaler les fautes, enlever quelques points quand vraiment c'est trop énorme.

Beaucoup disent "oui, mais dans un exam de maths, tu dois juger les maths, pas le français, sinon tu pénalises des forts en maths, c'est injuste."
Sans doutes.
Et ensuite, on a des matheux super forts et intelligents qui écrivent comme des cochons, des ingénieurs dont même le plus petit mail est tellement bourré de fautes qu'il peut vouloir dire tout et son contraire (quand tu arrives à en dégager un sens). Le boulot est fait ? Oui, mais personne ne comprends comment, la doc est imbitable - J'exagère ? Je vous jure que non.

La langue est la base.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le pire, ce sont les fautes que l'on se sent oblig&#233; de faire, tellement la bonne version est rarement respect&#233;e, et para&#238;t fausse.
> 
> Exemple : "Elle a l'air m&#233;chant" (c'est la bonne version, car c'est l'air qui est m&#233;chant, et non pas elle).
> 
> ...


pas tout &#224; fait d'accord sur cet exemple pr&#233;cis
Car c'est plus complexe  et d&#233;pend du sens

L'adjectif apr&#232;s "avoir l'air" peut s'accorder de deux mani&#232;res.

ta version:
le sens "d'avoir telle mine, telle apparence" l'adjectif  s'accorde avec air.
s'utilise rarement &#224; propos de choses. (Cette voiture &#224; l'air vieux, c est &#233;trange )

mais aussi:
"avoir l'air" a le sens de "para&#238;tre" l'adjectif qui suit est un attribut et il s'accorde avec le sujet 

un "truc" pour differencier les 2 sens
remplacer "l" par "un" et tester
---------
L'accord de l'adjectif avec "air"  obligatoire
- si "air" est accompagn&#233; d'un compl&#233;ment (Cette femme n'a pas l'air m&#233;chant de son mari) 
-ou si "air" est oppos&#233; dans la construction &#224; un autre mot (Elle a l'air m&#233;chant mais le caract&#232;re avenant).

Si "avoir l'air" se r&#233;duit &#224; "l'air", l'adjectif ne s'accorde jamais avec "air" (elles avan&#231;aient l'air m&#233;chantes)


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224; qui me rassure, je vais pouvoir &#224; nouveau utiliser cette expression.
Merci Pascalformac.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Voilà qui me rassure, je vais pouvoir à nouveau utiliser cette expression.


baaaah , pas souvent.
T'en connais beaucoup toi des femmes à l'air méchantes?  
Si oui je te plains et je compatis


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un avis là-dessus ?



Non.

Je crois que tout le monde est soulagé, là....


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Eh bien, en général je préférerai dire "Elle a l'air méchant*e*", même si je sais que c'est faux, mais au moins, je ne passerai pas pour quelqu'un qui ne sait pas accorder ses adjectifs.
> 
> Ou alors, j'évite l'expression (pas très belle d'ailleurs) que je remplace par "Elle paraît méchante", mais c'est quand même un peu frustrant, tout ça.


N'oublions pas que l'utilisation des sous-entendus va de soi.

Ainsi :

"Elle a l'air d'être méchante" devient "elle a l'air méchante".

Et puis d'abord, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle en a l'air, qu'elle en a la chanson.

Prenons la défense de cette emm*rdeuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> N'oublions pas que l'utilisation des sous-entendus va de soi.
> 
> Ainsi :
> 
> ...



Tu manques pas d'air, toi !


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord. Pourquoi est-ce qu'on est obligé de faire une différence entre Mademoiselle et Madame? Je serais simplement pour la suppression de Mademoiselle...
> 
> Ou alors pour l'introduction de "Mondemoiseau"...



C'est marrrant, je lis cette partie de fil aujourd'hui et j'ai eu une discussion sur précisément ce problème de madame, mademoiselle dimanche  Comme quoi, il y a là un petit quelque chose qui gêne. Ceci dit, à mon avis, ça n'a pas vraiment à voir avec la langue mais plutôt à la jointure entre un certain formalisme (dans les lettres "officielles" par exemple) et les rapports masculin/féminin pour ne pas dire féministe/macho 

Les connotations des termes mademoiselle/madame sont plus importantes que les réalités qu'ils recouvraient soi-disant il y a peu (mademoiselle = pas mariée, madame = mariée). À partir d'un certain âge (variable, ça va de soi ), mademoiselle ça fai(sai)t vielle fille. Le choix de se faire appeler madame n'est pas un choix linguistique mais un choix social qui peut se comprendre et relève ou pourrait relever d'un choix purement personnel. Il y a juste le problème de la transition qui peut se poser : madame pour une gamine de 10 ans, je ne crois pas qu'on y soit encore alors qu'à 50 ans, mariée ou pas, ça ne pose, me semble-t-il plus le moindre problème. Il y a donc quelque part une limite entre les deux mais elle est bien difficile à définir 

Pour sauter sur un thème cousin, j'aimerai savoir ce que vous pensez d'un aspect de la langue qui revient dès qu'on parle de la féminisation de certains noms (écrivain, ministre(sse) ou autre). Personnellement, l'idée que certains mots sont "neutres" en français même s'ils adoptent la forme du masculin me semble assez juste et me rend parfois rétif envers certains néologismes féminisés qui ne me semblent pas refléter l'esprit de la langue (tandis que certains passent bien).

Par exemple, si je lis dans un texte : "un écrivain a dit", pour moi, c'est la fonction d'écrivain qui est mise en avant et, même inconsciemment, je suis sûr que je ne pense pas plus après avoir lu ça qu'on parle d'un homme écrivain plutôt que d'une femme écrivain? C'est pour cela que je ressens ce terme comme totalement neutre. Par contre si je lis "monsieur a dit", c'est pour moi (pas que pour moi, je suppose, clairement masculin).

Alors, le neutre en français, vous le voyez ou bien ce n'est que du machisme primaire déguisé ?


----------



## Dead head (12 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Alors, le neutre en français, vous le voyez ou bien ce n'est que du machisme primaire déguisé ?



Au-delà des problèmes de langue, le neutre est pour moi la norme. Or, celle-ci s'impose par la loi du plus fort (qui, elle-même s'excerce par la force ou par des moyens plus subtils, plus consensuels). La neutralité n'existe pas, elle est une forme de prise de position qui ne dit pas son nom  soit pour séduire (mentir), soit parce qu'elle s'est déjà imposée et a besoin d'une légitimité (elle est naturelle). Un peu comme l'hétérosexualité, qui ne dit pas son nom (et donc sa non neutralité) tant elle est naturelle (norme).

Dans notre belle langue, je comprends tout à fait la féminisation des noms dits neutres. Une amie à moi, écrivaine, tenait à cette féminisation. Personnellement, il est vrai que certains termes féminisés choquent mon oreille, mais pas d'autres. Dans ce cas, je tente de faire un effort pour changer mes références. Ce n'est pas si difficile.

Excusez-moi, j'ai tapé ces quelques lignes très vite, et ne me suis pas appliqué à formuler un raisonnement, juste à jeter quelques idées avant de fermer mon ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Mademoiselle/Madame, &#231;a n'est pas qu'un probl&#232;me linguistique, en France, du moins. Il y a un fort contexte historico-juridique. Jusqu'&#224; 1939, la nuance n'&#233;tait pas que "sociale", mais aussi "juridique", puisque "madame" d&#233;signait une "majeure incapable partielle", ce qui n'&#233;tait pas le cas d'une demoiselle de 21 ans et plus. Le "code Napol&#233;on" avait, de ce point de vue, institutionnalis&#233; la situation de fait qui pr&#233;valait avant sa promulgation (tout en y mettant tout de m&#234;me quelques limites).

Par ailleurs, sur un plan purement social, la nuance avait aussi une importance, puisqu'un homme savait d'apr&#232;s &#231;a s'il &#233;tait ou non autoris&#233; (au sens "social" du terme) &#224; tenter une approche relationnelle plus intime (oui, je sais, autorisation dont certains se passaient sans vergogne, mais bon, c'&#233;tait le principe).

Ce sont donc ces consid&#233;ration historico-juridiques et sociales qui sont &#224; l'origine de la pratique linguistique actuelle et habituelle en la mati&#232;re. On peut vouloir les changer, ou s'en accommoder, mais y voir syst&#233;matiquement du machisme d&#233;lib&#233;r&#233;, l&#224; c'est du sexisme invers&#233;. 

On ne fait pas &#233;voluer une langue par d&#233;cret (qu'il soit officiel ou un ukase quasi ayatolesque des f&#233;ministes extr&#233;mistes), seule la pratique populaire peut le faire, et rechercher syst&#233;matiquement le machisme derri&#232;re chaque tournure de phrase pour le stigmatiser ne peut, &#224; terme, avoir pour cons&#233;quence que de rendre, par r&#233;action, r&#233;el un machisme qui n'&#233;tait que suppos&#233; au d&#233;part (d'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, hein, je ne nie pas l'existence de cas particuliers, mais ils sont "l'arbre qui cache la for&#234;t). .


EDIT : D'ailleurs, je trouve que la f&#233;minisation de certains termes a des effets inverses de ceux recherch&#233;s. Exemple, si je dis "les docteurs machin et truc", l'a priori sur ces docteurs est &#233;galitaire, si je dit "le docteur machin et la doctoresse truc", l&#224;, d&#233;j&#224;, j'ai l'impression que le doctorat de l'un n'a pas la m&#234;me valeur que celui de l'autre", &#231;a n'est plus exactement la m&#234;me chose, car d&#232;s qu'une diff&#233;rence terminologique est &#233;tablie, la nature humaine ne peut s'emp&#234;cher d'y accoler un jugement de valeur. (j'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair sur ce que je veux exprimer ici).


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

Ce qu'il faut, c'est r&#233;introduire le neutre dans le fran&#231;ais. On pourrait parler allemand ou latin, par exemple ...

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je pense que tout est question d'&#233;quilibre, en effet et qu'il vaut mieux &#233;viter les extr&#232;mes. Mais il faut bien voir que ne choquer personne peut _aussi_ &#234;tre une attitude au final conservatrice. D'une mani&#232;re tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;rale, chaque fois que quelque chose a &#233;t&#233; propos&#233; visant &#224; &#233;tablir une meilleure &#233;quit&#233; (voire &#233;galit&#233 entre sexes, l'attitude majoritaire a &#233;t&#233; au mieux la d&#233;fiance ("pas besoin de &#231;a ; &#231;a va se r&#233;gler tout seul vous allez voir etc."), au pire le m&#233;pris ("les femmes, voter ?!?!").

Autant je suis agac&#233; d'un sexisme &#224; rebours (l'anti-masculin me fatigue) autant il faut bien constater que la lutte n'est pas finie ! Et les Fran&#231;ais sont assez nuls sur ce sujet.
Personnellement, je me farcis des blagues &#224; la c*n tous les jours au boulot (pourtant, l'informatique, &#231;a a un c&#244;t&#233; asexu&#233; je trouve), de bonnes grosses blagues d&#233;biles envers toute femme qui est en mesure d'_agir_. J'en suis venu &#224; carr&#233;ment hausser le ton et taper du point sur la table en r&#233;union. Tout &#231;a dans une population cens&#233;ment "mieux &#233;duqu&#233;e" que la moyenne et davantage susceptible de compr&#233;hension sur ce th&#232;me.

Sur un autre plan, cette f&#233;minisation a aussi un effet lexical sympathique qui est de chercher des &#233;quivalents (pas toujours faciles) &#224; des mots uniquement masculins. L'int&#233;ressant est aussi de masculiniser des mots jusqu'ici uniquement f&#233;minins.


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

De l'usage de "mademoiselle" et de "Fraulein", par chez nous ou chez les autres


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> ... Pour sauter sur un thème cousin, j'aimerai savoir ce que vous pensez d'un aspect de la langue qui revient dès qu'on parle de la féminisation de certains noms (écrivain, ministre(sse) ou autre). Personnellement, l'idée que certains mots sont "neutres" en français même s'ils adoptent la forme du masculin me semble assez juste et me rend parfois rétif envers certains néologismes féminisés qui ne me semblent pas refléter l'esprit de la langue (tandis que certains passent bien).
> 
> Par exemple, si je lis dans un texte : "un écrivain a dit", pour moi, c'est la fonction d'écrivain qui est mise en avant et, même inconsciemment, je suis sûr que je ne pense pas plus après avoir lu ça qu'on parle d'un homme écrivain plutôt que d'une femme écrivain? C'est pour cela que je ressens ce terme comme totalement neutre. Par contre si je lis "monsieur a dit", c'est pour moi (pas que pour moi, je suppose, clairement masculin).
> 
> Alors, le neutre en français, vous le voyez ou bien ce n'est que du machisme primaire déguisé ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... D'ailleurs, je trouve que la féminisation de certains termes a des effets inverses de ceux recherchés. Exemple, si je dis "les docteurs machin et truc", l'a priori sur ces docteurs est égalitaire, si je dit "le docteur machin et la doctoresse truc", là, déjà, j'ai l'impression que le doctorat de l'un n'a pas la même valeur que celui de l'autre", ça n'est plus exactement la même chose, car dès qu'une différence terminologique est établie, la nature humaine ne peut s'empêcher d'y accoler un jugement de valeur. (j'espère avoir été clair sur ce que je veux exprimer ici).


On ne peut qu'approuver vos propos.

Féminiser le nom désignant une fonction revient à imposer deux aspects à la fonction selon qu'elle est assumée par un homme ou par une femme. Ainsi, qu'on le veuille ou non, un jugement n'est pas perçu de la même manière s'il est rendu pas UNE juge ou par UN juge. La justice ne devrait-elle pas être au-dessus de toute considération sexiste ?

Dans son site, mon chien Loustic va plus loin et réclame la masculinisation du mot "virilité"... et du mot "justice" lorsque justice est rendue par UN juge.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le lien maousse! 
(excellente émission que "Karambolage" qu'on m'a chaudement recommandée et que j'essaye, dans la mesure du possible, de ne pas manquer!)

Je pense que féminiser les mots demande en effet un petit effort d'adaptation. Je ne suis pas pour une lutte du féminin contre le masculin, mais je trouve que tout cela peut avoir un côté amusant comme le dit bompi (enfin il me semble, hein). C'est vrai qu'au début à l'oreille un mot peut paraître étrange mais on finit par s'habituer à tout, je crois. Un mot qu'il soit masculin, féminin ou neutre, au delà du contenu n'est qu'un contenant, au delà du signifié n'est qu'un signifiant (ououououh, la branlette intellectuelle... :rateau: ).
Exemple:
Un pompier ------> Une pompière... Perso je trouve pas mal
ou
une sage-femme ------> un sage-homme (que je préférerais presque à homme sage-femme)

bref...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2007)

Je viens de découvrir, c'est une excellente initiative  

J'avais donné cette indication une fois, qui n'était pas connue par tous, et qui peut servir à limiter certaines fautes.

Dans la plupart des applications, dont Safari, la sélection d'un mot avec un "ctrl-clic" ou clic droit propose une correction au besoin.

Exemple :




J'ai volontairement omis le "e" dans le mot pour démonstration

Ça c'est pour les fautes basiques, pour la syntaxe il existe "Correcteur 101"

Et pour finir une petite question :

Quelle était la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?

Ceux qui répondent "blanc" ont tout faux la bonne réponse est *"blanche"* couleur est féminin


----------



## Philippe (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Un pompier ------> Une pompière... Perso je trouve pas mal
> ou
> une sage-femme ------> un sage-homme (que je préférerais presque à homme sage-femme)
> 
> bref...



_Sage-homme_ ? Non :rateau:

Car dans _sage-femme_, _femme_ est objet et non sujet. La _sage-femme_ est celle qui connaît (de _sapius_, même famille que le _sapiens_ de _homo sapiens_) les femmes, celle dont la mission est de faire accoucher les femmes (et pas les hommes  !)





En revanche le féminin _d'homme-grenouille_ est bien... _femme-grenouille_  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> _Sage-homme_ ? Non :rateau:
> 
> Car dans _sage-femme_, _femme_ est objet et non sujet. La _sage-femme_ est celle qui connaît (de _sapius_, même famille que le _sapiens_ de _homo sapiens_) les femmes, celle dont la mission est de faire accoucher les femmes (et pas les hommes  !)
> 
> ...



D'accord avec ça, d'ailleurs un homme sage femme ne va pas non plus, c'est une sage femme ou un sage femme.

Sinon, on fait quoi pour *la* virilité ou *le* féminin ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> En revanche le féminin _d'homme-grenouille_ est bien... _femme-grenouille_  :rateau:


N'est-ce pas un peu grotesque ?

Ca introduit une différenciation basée sur le sexe dans des domaines où, justement, il ne devrait pas y en avoir et où les mouvements féministes se battent depuis des années pour un peu plus d'égalité homme-femme...

Tous ces termes sont des fonctions, pas des adjectifs, vouloir les féminiser me semble absurde.

En plus, pour le pékin lambda comme moi, c'est une horreur, on finit par ne plus savoir quoi dire.

Sinon, ça vous aurait choqué de dire "Madame le président" si Ségolène Royal avait été élue ?
Moi, non.


----------



## Philippe (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> > En revanche le f&#233;minin _d'homme-grenouille_ est bien... _femme-grenouille_  :rateau:
> ...



C'est surtout un grand d&#233;bat qui divise la classe linguistique (et le monde enseignant) ! 

J'ai pas trop le temps pour le moment, mais quelques liens en vitesse sur le dossier f&#233;minisation (des noms de m&#233;tier, fonction, grade ou titre) :

d'abord ceci, qui renvoie &#224; un article de Marina Yaguello cons&#233;cutif aux divers prolongements linguistiques de l'affaire... Greenpeace (phrase en titre)

ensuite cet article du site http://www.langue-fr.net/

ce dossier tr&#232;s complet, qui examine notamment les diverses attitudes des pays francophones face aux probl&#232;mes de la f&#233;minisation

cet autre dossier du Ciep


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'est-ce pas un peu grotesque ?
> 
> Ca introduit une différenciation basée sur le sexe dans des domaines où, justement, il ne devrait pas y en avoir et où les mouvements féministes se battent depuis des années pour un peu plus d'égalité homme-femme...
> 
> ...


Entièrement d'accord.

Personnellement je considère avec le plus glacial mépris tous les utilisateurs des mots de fonction mis au féminin.
On n'a pas fini d'entendre des "Madame la Députée" !
Pouquoi pas Madame la Députe ou Madame la Députasse ?

Une vieillerie !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ça vous aurait choqué de dire "Madame le président" si Ségolène Royal avait été élue ?



Un peu mon neveux !!!!!     
Je ne savais même pas que cela existait !!!!

La Suisse comme vous le savez  , est un pays confédéré.
Il existe un Conseil Fédéral, composé de septs Conseillers fédéraux qui opèrent un tournus à la présidence (très grossièrement décrit...).
Bref, lorsque c'est une femme qui est présidente (voyez! Je ne sais pas dire autrement) du conseil, on dit Madame la Présidente, ou Madame la Conseillère Fédérale... Non seulement dans le langage courant, mais aussi dans le langage officiel, si je ne m'abuse, et aussi dans les médias.

Dieu sait que je n'aime pas utiliser cette expression, mais pour le coup cela m'aurait paru complétement "naturel" de dire "Madame la Présidente, Ségolène Royal", si tel avait été le cas...


----------



## Philippe (12 Juin 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Personnellement je considère avec le plus glacial mépris tous les utilisateurs des mots de fonction mis au féminin.



Alors tu n'auras pas beaucoup de respect pour les auteurs du Décret de la Communauté française [belge] du 21 juin 1993 qui *oblige* à appliquer :



> Les règles de féminisation des noms de métier, fonction, grade ou titre (...) dans les actes suivants :
> 
> dans les lois, décrets, ordonnances et règlements, ainsi que dans les circulaires, instructions et directives des autorités administratives ;
> 
> ...



Ça tombe bien, moi non plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Mais ???!!!

C'est moi qui suis une extr&#234;miste ???   







[Edit: oui UNE...]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Mais ???!!!
> 
> C'est moi qui suis une extrêmiste ???


Une ou un ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Certaines fonctions, dont le nom d&#233;rive d'un adjectif, s'accordent en genre depuis longtemps, par exemple, pr&#233;sidente. Donc &#231;a n'a rien de choquant. Par contre, lorsque le nom de la fonction ne d&#233;coule pas d'un adjectif (pompier, sergent, par exemple), l'accord devient choquant. D'ailleurs, il arrive fr&#233;quement que ces f&#233;minins existent mais d&#233;signent tout autre chose ("une marine" n'est pas le f&#233;minin de "un marin", "une colonelle" n'est pas une femme colonel, mais une femme *de* colonel, pareil pour "une g&#233;n&#233;rale").

Alors la sergente des pompi&#232;res, &#231;a d&#233;coulera peut &#234;tre un jour de l'&#233;volution naturelle de la langue fran&#231;aise, mais dans un ou deux mill&#233;naires.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

C'est clair, je ne compte pas sur toi ...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut &#233;clairer ma lampe terne&#8230;

On dit

Mari couche toi l&#224;

ou

Marie couche toi l&#224;

Parce que l&#224; je suis ben marri&#8230;


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2007)

On dit "marie(84)-couche-toi-l&#224;".
Avec des tirets partout.
C'est un substantif f&#233;minin. Connu depuis le 18&#176; si&#232;cle. 
 (et  pour marie et son pauvre 'tit tiret)

le (84) est optionnel, mais &#231;a fait joli, je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

[edit: grill&#233;e :rateau:]
Mais pourquoi Marie, finalement ???

En tant que repr&#233;sentante quasi unique du genre f&#233;minin de ce fil, je suis heureuse que la discussion int&#232;gre aussi les questions de f&#233;minisation des mots et de tout ce qui peut en d&#233;couler sur les questions de genres notemment.

Puisse cela provoquer en votre &#226;me et conscience un soup&#231;on de r&#233;flexion !...


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2007)

La marie-couche-toi-l&#224; se fait tiret partout, j'te signale.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2007)

Les deux s'écrivent mais en l'occurence j'avais pas pensé à la tiret

Euh on dit un tiret ou une tirette  

larirettte larireteteu


----------



## katelijn (12 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les deux s'écrivent mais en l'occurence j'avais pas pensé à la tiret
> 
> Euh on dit un tiret ou une tirette



Ben, avant de penser à la tiret n'oublie pas la tirette


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

C'est pas tirette, c'est levrette... 

(non mais bon je la fais sinon je sens qu'on va toucher les abysses de l'humour grivois)
C'est bon là ? On passe à un autre sujet ?

Cette blague minable me permet de passer au féminin qui n'a rien à voir avec son masculin:

Exemple:
Sanglier ---> Laie pourquoi pas une Sanglière?
Lièvre ---> Hase pourquoi pas une lièvre?
Levrier---> Haaa ben non on l'a déjà faite celle-là...


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> [edit: grill&#233;e :rateau:]
> Mais pourquoi Marie, finalement ???



Le mot "prostituer" vient du latin prostituere, qui veut dire "placer devant". Et sa premi&#232;re utilisation connue est rapport&#233;e &#224; Marie-Madeleine, qui se pla&#231;a devant J&#233;sus, au vu et au su de tout le monde, pour lui laver les pieds.
La prostitu&#233;e, c'est donc le nom que l'on donne &#224; Marie-Madeleine, celle que l'on soup&#231;onne par ailleurs d'avoir &#233;reint&#233; la vertu de J&#233;sus.
Donc une "marie-madeleine" est une prostitu&#233;e, et c'est l'usage que l'on fait du surnom pendant longtemps. Aussi, lorsqu'il s'agira au 19&#176; de d&#233;signer les jeunes filles un peu innocentes qui couchent pour grimper dans l'&#233;chelle sociale, on les d&#233;signera par le doux nom de "marie". Ce qui a plein d'avantages dans l'imaginaire social.

Il y a un papier qui aborde &#231;a dans une revue qui s'appelle _topiques_. Je dirais, de m&#233;moire, un num&#233;ro de 2006.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> C'est pas tirette, c'est levrette...
> 
> (non mais bon je la fais sinon je sens qu'on va toucher les abysses de l'humour grivois)
> C'est bon là ? On passe à un autre sujet ?
> ...



Pour les deux premiers, je pense que ça tient au fait qu'historiquement, le lièvre n'est pas le mâle de la hase, et la laie, pas celle du sanglier, tout comme la truie n'est la femelle du porc ou du cochon, mais du verrat, ou la brebis est celle du bélier, et non du mouton.

Toutefois, je dois avouer que je serais bien incapable de te citer les noms des mâles pour les deux espèces que tu cites (ch'suis eun'gars d'la ville, moué ! ).


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

le li&#232;vre m&#226;le est un bouquin, le sanglier m&#226;le un ragot dit google.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les deux premiers, je pense que ça tient au fait qu'historiquement, le lièvre n'est pas le mâle de la hase, et la laie, pas celle du sanglier, tout comme la truie n'est la femelle du porc ou du cochon, mais du verrat, ou la brebis est celle du bélier, et non du mouton.
> 
> Toutefois, je dois avouer que je serais bien incapable de te citer les noms des mâles pour les deux espèces que tu cites (ch'suis eun'gars d'la ville, moué ! ).



Oups désolée j'ai fait de tête, j'aurais dû vérifier mais pas trop le temps là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le mot "prostituer" vient du latin prostituere, qui veut dire "placer devant". Et sa premi&#232;re utilisation connue est rapport&#233;e &#224; Marie-Madeleine, qui se pla&#231;a devant J&#233;sus, au vu et au su de tout le monde, pour lui laver les pieds.
> La prostitu&#233;e, c'est donc le nom que l'on donne &#224; Marie-Madeleine, celle que l'on soup&#231;onne par ailleurs d'avoir &#233;reint&#233; la vertu de J&#233;sus.
> Donc une "marie-madeleine" est une prostitu&#233;e, et c'est l'usage que l'on fait du surnom pendant longtemps. Aussi, lorsqu'il s'agira au 19&#176; de d&#233;signer les jeunes filles un peu innocentes qui couchent pour grimper dans l'&#233;chelle sociale, on les d&#233;signera par le doux nom de "marie". Ce qui a plein d'avantages dans l'imaginaire social.
> 
> Il y a un papier qui aborde &#231;a dans une revue qui s'appelle _topiques_. Je dirais, de m&#233;moire, un num&#233;ro de 2006.



Marie venant de Mariam. Mariamne (le Ma&#238;tre puisque Mara signifie le Ma&#238;tre) &#233;tant la variante grecque de Marie-Madeleine ou Marie de Magdal&#232;ne  Il semblerait que Marie-Madeleine &#233;tait un ap&#244;tre, donc un ma&#238;tre (Mara). Une des rares femmes de l'&#233;poque lettr&#233;e mais &#231;a n'a pas plu &#224; tout de monde .

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse : voir ici. Sujet r&#233;cemment abord&#233; sur une cha&#238;ne nationale (TF1) &#224; une heure tardive


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Oups d&#233;sol&#233;e j'ai fait de t&#234;te, j'aurais d&#251; v&#233;rifier mais pas trop le temps l&#224;...



Tu as vu, j'ai &#233;crit "je pense", tant que &#231;a n'est pas v&#233;rifi&#233;, &#231;a reste donc une hypoth&#232;se. Ton acte de contrition peut donc encore attendre.


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Exemple:
> Sanglier ---> Laie pourquoi pas une Sanglière?
> Lièvre ---> Hase pourquoi pas une lièvre?



Je ne sais pas pourquoi on a choisi ces noms-là. Ce que je vois dans mon dico d'étymo, c'est que la hase vient de l'allemand, et c'est le lièvre en allemand, et que la laie vient de l'ancien belge.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

li&#232;vre, sanglier, porc, cochon sont des termes g&#233;n&#233;riques sans diff&#233;renciation du sexe.
Et souvent, ce nom se rapporte &#224; la femelle et au m&#226;le castr&#233;.


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2007)

Au Bar nous nous amusâmes déjà avec les féminins rigolos.

Certaines textes ont même été traduites en utilisant des mots féminines, les masculines ayant été éliminées (émasculinisées).


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

merci loust*ique* pour ce rappel.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2007)

En tous cas, je constate que le problème de la forme masculine/féminine des noms pose bien problème. Et, comme souvent, pour ce qui est de la langue, dès qu'on veut ériger des pseudo-évidences en généralités, on s'aperçoit que ça coince assez facilement ici ou là : le masculin n'est pas toujours neutre, la féminisation pose parfois problème.

la langue est une chose complexe qui trimballe à la fois une mécanique plus ou moins, sinon rationelle, du moins dotée d'une logique ; et une histoire faite de bric et de broc sans compter le bric-à-brac.

Si, pour moi "un écrivain" vaut largement "une écrivaine", j'avoue qu'entre madame le président et madame la présidente, mon coeur balance  (sans compter qu'avec Ségolène, on aurrait pu s'offrir un "mademoiselle la présidente".

La pratique fait le tri avec une logique qui souvent échappe à l'entendement, les linguistes ont encore du travail et vu le sujet, les sociologues aussi.

Le genre est une chose étrange par bien des aspects


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

Tiens, puisqu'on en est aux formules de politesse et autres formalismes :

Lorsque certains de mes clients me remettent une enveloppe contenant un ch&#232;que (sans passer par La Poste, remise en mains propres), ils &#233;crivent sur cette enveloppe les initiales "E.V.".

Pardonnez mon ignorance (je ne suis pas le seul, car mon entourage n'a pas su m'aider), mais... qu'est-ce que &#231;a veut dire, "E.V." ?
 :rose: 

J'ai eu beau chercher, questionner mon entourage, je n'ai pas eu de r&#233;ponse.
Sauf Wikipedia qui me dit ceci :
_EV est l'abr&#233;viation de &#171; en ville &#187; ; auparavant, en France, la distribution du courrier par les PTT au sein d'une m&#234;me commune &#233;tait gratuite et, dans l'adresse, on indiquait &#171; E.V. &#187; en lieu et place de la commune._
Mais si c'est &#231;a l'explication, je suis un peu d&#233;&#231;u, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t aujourd'hui d'&#233;crire &#231;a sur une enveloppe en 2007.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2007)

Rien  J'ai manqu&#233; le "sans passer par la poste"


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on en est aux formules de politesse et autres formalismes :
> 
> Lorsque certains de mes clients me remettent une enveloppe contenant un chèque (sans passer par La Poste, remise en mains propres), ils écrivent sur cette enveloppe les initiales "E.V.".
> 
> ...


Autrefois cette abréviation de "en ville" était couramment utilisée car non seulement elle facilitait le tri mais en plus elle raccourcissait l'écriture d'une adresse un peu longus. Par exemple écrire E. V. va plus vite que "Ville nouvelle de Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines".


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on en est aux formules de politesse et autres formalismes :
> 
> Lorsque certains de mes clients me remettent une enveloppe contenant un chèque (sans passer par La Poste, remise en mains propres), ils écrivent sur cette enveloppe les initiales "E.V.".
> 
> ...



Juste une question : quel âge ont ces clients ? 

Ou, autre question : tu travailles avec des avocats ?


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Juste une question : quel âge ont ces clients ?


l'âge de ne donner que 6 chiffres quand on leur demande leur numéro de téléphone, et de se faire avoir à composer le 16-1 pour appeler Paris.


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2007)

Oui, c'est un peu ce que je pense...
N'emp&#234;che, rendez-vous compte. Il fut donc un temps o&#249; le courrier &#233;tait gratuit dans l'enceinte communale... 
&#199;a fait r&#234;ver.
Et je n'ose m&#234;me pas penser &#224; ce qu'il en &#233;tait de la boucle locale france t&#233;l&#233;com qui nous coute si chere.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> l'âge de ne donner que 6 chiffres quand on leur demande leur numéro de téléphone, et de se faire avoir à composer le 16-1 pour appeler Paris.



Mais non, ils n'ont tout simplement pas le téléphone !


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et je n'ose même pas penser à ce qu'il en était de la boucle locale france télécom qui nous coute si chere.



Même réponse : personne ou presque n'était concerné par le téléphone ou alors, on se faisait téléphoner chez la seule personne du quartier qui avait un téléphone (j'ai encore pratiqué ce genre d'exercice pour téléphoner à une copine dans les année 70 et, bien évidemment, de mon côté je téléphonais d'une cabine vu que ça ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de me prendre un abonnement téléphonique )


PS. Comment ça, j'étais pas en avance sur mon temps !   L'important, ce n'est pas d'être en avance, c'est d'être à l'heure !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Oui, c'est un peu ce que je pense...
> N'empêche, rendez-vous compte. Il fut donc un temps où le courrier était gratuit dans l'enceinte communale...
> Ça fait rêver.
> Et je n'ose même pas penser à ce qu'il en était de la boucle locale france télécom qui nous coute si chere.



A cette époque bénie (point de vue communication épistolaire locale), il n'y avait pas de "boucle locale France Télécom", il y avait "les lignes des PTT", avec à l'autre bout, l'opératrice, plus communément appelé "la demoiselle des PTT", qui était chargée de mettre ta fiche dans le bon trou afin que ta communication aboutisse. Tu pouvait demander n'importe quel numéro, la demoiselle en question te permettait d'entrer avec ravissement en communication avec ton interlocuteur, à une seule exception, le titulaire du N° 22 à Asnière, réputé injoignable. !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on en est aux formules de politesse et autres formalismes :


J'aime assez ces survivances d'usages qui aujourd'hui semblent surannés mais survivances assez charmantes finalement.
( à condition de ne pas  être un carcan quasi creux qui permet à certains de perpétuer des usages et formalismes qui les rassurent , souvent justifié comme rempart contre la déliquescence...)


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Juste une question : quel âge ont ces clients ?



Mes clients sont plutôt dans la trentaine/quarantaine maximum en général.
C'est pour ça que la traduction "E.V.= en ville" ne me satisfait pas vraiment.
Ou alors, c'est juste une tradition qui a réussi à perdurer dans certains milieux, bien que sans utilité, à tel point que je me demande si ceux qui écrivent E.V. savent ce que ça veut dire.



rezba a dit:


> Ou, autre question : tu travailles avec des avocats ?


Pas spécialement. Pourquoi cette question ? Une autre piste ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2007)

Enveloppe de versement ?


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> ... la traduction "E.V.= en ville" ne me satisfait pas vraiment.
> Ou alors, c'est juste une tradition qui a réussi à perdurer dans certains milieux, bien que sans utilité, à tel point que je me demande si ceux qui écrivent E.V. savent ce que ça veut dire...


Figure-toi que j'utilise E V à la place du nom de ma ville et que le courrier est distribué à la bonne adresse. Mais tu dois me croire sur parole ou alors expérimente cette abréviation pour voir, il ne t'en coûtera qu'un affranchissement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a que la traduction "E.V.= en ville" ne me satisfait pas vraiment.
> Ou alors, c'est juste une tradition qui a r&#233;ussi &#224; perdurer dans certains milieux, bien que sans utilit&#233;, &#224; tel point que je me demande si ceux qui &#233;crivent E.V. savent ce que &#231;a veut dire.
> 
> 
> Pas sp&#233;cialement. Pourquoi cette question ? Une autre piste ?



A l'origine, l'inscription E.V. ne n&#233;cessitait pas d'autre adresse, le nom suffisait la plupart du temps (sauf pour de grandes villes).

Avec le temps, elle est assez tomb&#233;e en d&#233;su&#233;tude pour le courrier postal, mais reste assez utilis&#233;e localement pour des missives directement d&#233;pos&#233;es par l'exp&#233;diteur dans la boite aux lettres du destinataire, et pas que par des quinquag&#233;naires, je connais des jeunes entre 20 et trente ans qui le font.

Wikipedia en parle.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A l'origine, l'inscription E.V. ne nécessitait pas d'autre adresse, le nom suffisait la plupart du temps (sauf pour de grandes villes).
> 
> Avec le temps, elle est assez tombée en désuétude pour le courrier postal, mais reste assez utilisée localement pour des missives directement déposées par l'expéditeur dans la boite aux lettres du destinataire, et pas que par des quinquagénaires, je connais des jeunes entre 20 et trente ans qui le font.
> 
> Wikipedia en parle.



Hum  merci pour lien, Pascal, mais je l'avais déjà mis en citation plus haut. :rateau:  

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'est-ce que ça apporte de mettre ça, quand on remet l'enveloppe sans passer par la Poste (soit en déposant dans la boîte aux lettres, soit en la transmettant via un tiers) ?
Dans ces situations, le courrier n'augmente pas ses chances d'arriver à son destinataire en rajoutant EV.

A la limite, si déjà on met quelque chose en plus, autant mettre un "merci" ou un truc dans le genre.  

Enfin bref, je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'explication sensée... C'est comme ça, pis c'est tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

&#199;a &#233;vite que l'enveloppe ne soit prise pour un mailing non adress&#233;, et si le "E.V." n'est pas indispensable, l'habitude de le mettre n'est pas g&#234;nante..


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

Ah &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas du tout, mais je pensais que &#231;a avait une signification plus profonde, que c'&#233;tait plus utile que &#231;a... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> si le "E.V." n'est pas indispensable, l'habitude de le mettre n'est pas g&#234;nante..


Un peu comme les m&#233;dicaments hom&#233;opathiques, quoi, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien, mais &#231;a ne fait pas de mal d'en prendre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ah ça ne me gêne pas du tout, mais je pensais que ça avait une signification plus profonde, que c'était plus utile que ça...



C'est la survivance d'une pratique qui a perdu sa justification avec l'évolution des procédures postales.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est la survivance d'une pratique qui a perdu sa justification avec l'évolution des procédures postales.



Mouais, ceux qui font comme ça de nos jour, je les trouve quand même un peu timbrés. 



Je suis loiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin... :rose:


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Enfin bref, je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'explication sens&#233;e... C'est comme &#231;a, pis c'est tout.




La tradition. La reproduction d'habitudes, surtout bourgeoises, au  sens premier du terme. La conservation par del&#224; la perte du sens. Par del&#224; la perte de l'utilit&#233;. Par del&#224; la perte du symbole. Sans m&#234;me que l'on ne puisse attacher &#224; la conservation d'une pratique d&#233;su&#232;te l'appartenance &#224; une quelconque classe, caste, distinction.
Tout &#231;a est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne social extr&#234;mement r&#233;pandu.

Ceci &#233;tant dit, il existe encore des sph&#232;res sociales dans lesquelles E.V. a son utilit&#233;.
Dans les activit&#233;s o&#249; l'on porte encore une partie du courrier &#224; la main. Soi-m&#234;me, ou avec les petites mains qui travaillent pour soi.

Les avocats, pour reprendre ma question, utilisent une autre abr&#233;viation, entre eux, pour se transmettre le courrier dans les boites aux lettres des palais de justice. Le courrier d'avocat &#224; avocat doit passer par les boites aux lettres des palais, et non celles des &#233;tudes. Ce courrier se transmet donc &#224; la main. Les secr&#233;taires, les assistantes, les avocats eux-m&#234;mes, se d&#233;placent de leur &#233;tude au palais pour faire transiter ces documents. Et, comme d'autres professions juridiques (les huissiers notamment), ils transmettent beaucoup d'autre courrier de main &#224; main, et utilisent donc encore e.v., notamment pour trier le courrier qui doit &#234;tre affranchi, et celui qui sera port&#233; &#224; la main.


Et les autres ? Ce qui n'est pas sens&#233; &#224; une explication. Et comme souvent lorsqu'il 'agit de comportements humains, les explications qui ne sont pas sens&#233;es sont irrationnelles, et donc profond&#233;ment sociales. Utiliser E.V., c'est maintenir une tradition qui appartient &#224; des sph&#232;res tr&#232;s notabilis&#233;es, et qui n'a vraiment d'utilit&#233; que pour elles. C'est donc "en &#234;tre", d'une fa&#231;on d&#233;licieusement d&#233;su&#232;te. C'est &#234;tre bourgeois au sens premier du terme : &#234;tre du bourg.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mouais, ceux qui font comme ça de nos jour, je les trouve quand même un peu timbrés.
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis loiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin... :rose:



Mais nan, simplement affranchis ! 




Attends moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fredintosh (13 Juin 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la totalité de ton post, mais je retiens surtout ça qui est le début d'une explication "logique" pour moi :



rezba a dit:


> ils transmettent beaucoup d'autre courrier de main à main, et utilisent donc encore e.v., notamment pour trier le courrier qui doit être affranchi, et celui qui sera porté à la main.



Donc, sans forcément être avocat, si je prépare mon courrier de la semaine à envoyer, et que parmi ces lettres, je sais que certaines seront données directement (ou par un tiers) à leur destinataire, je vais écrire "EV" sur l'enveloppe pour me souvenir que je n'ai pas besoin de mettre l'adresse complète ni de timbre.

Là, ça prend sens tout d'un coup.  C'est un peu "snob" comme façon de faire, mais au moins, ce n'est pas complètement crétin non plus, ça me rassure.

 Tiens, j'ai presque envie d'utiliser cette mention sur mes prochains courriers non affranchis (juste pour me la péter et faire comme "eux"  ).


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2007)

Il n'y a pas que " l'utile" dans la vie ou comme crit&#232;re d'analyse.

Il se trouve, qu'en plus, tu  as aussi d&#233;couvert que ca servait vraiment, ou avait son cot&#233; pratique.

Et pour certains, ca leur viendrait m&#234;me pas &#224; l'id&#233;e de ne pas mettrre E.V. m&#234;me lorsqu'il n'est pas indispensable.
La remise en mains propres ou glissement dans la boite ayant lieu avec ou sans.

Et d'ailleurs il me semble ausssi me souvenir qu'avec certains E.V.
l'autre usage est de ne pas coller l'enveloppe.


----------



## yzykom (14 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de d&#233;couvrir ce sujet et d'en lire les vingt-huit pages de billets. Bravo et merci &#224; Naas pour l'avoir initi&#233; et aux nombreux &#233;rudits qui l'ont aliment&#233;.  

J'ai quelques questions d'ordre typographique et, j'en suis s&#251;r, je vais trouver la r&#233;ponse ici. Cela concerne l'usage des guillemets.

D'abord, il me semblait qu'on utilisait les guillemets *&#171;&#187;* pour faire parler quelqu'un dans un texte et les guillemets *""* pour mettre en valeur une citation ou att&#233;nuer la force d'une expression. Est-ce le cas ou est-ce une id&#233;e re&#231;ue ?

D'autre part, au niveau des espaces : doit-on en mettre avant et/ou apr&#232;s les guillemets ou pas ?

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me faire savoir si je n'ai pas formul&#233; clairement ma question.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Chez nous, mais ça doit être la même chose en France, on utilise tous le temps, les guillemets typographiques «», les guillemets droit "" sont utilisés comme guillemets dans les guillemets.  

Pour l'espacement des guillemets typographiques, on utilise la fine ou le demi-espace insécable à l'intérieur, ça varie suivant les profs. En pratique, la fine est la plus courante dans les programmes de PAO, alors c'est elle que j'utilise Aussi avec les autres signes de ponctuation ( ! ? ; ) Pour les 2 points : un espace insécable avant.


----------



## yzykom (14 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Chez nous, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre la m&#234;me chose en France, on utilise tous le temps, les guillemets typographiques &#171;&#187;, les guillemets droit "" sont utilis&#233;s comme guillemets dans les guillemets.
> 
> Pour l'espacement des guillemets typographiques, on utilise la fine ou le demi-espace ins&#233;cable &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, &#231;a varie suivant les profs. En pratique, la fine est la plus courante dans les programmes de PAO, alors c'est elle que j'utilise&#8230; Aussi avec les autres signes de ponctuation ( ! ? ; )&#8230; Pour les 2 points : un espace ins&#233;cable avant.



Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse, Gloup Gloup.
Alors je n'utilise que les gillemets &#171;&#187; si je comprends bien, et des guillemets "" &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.

Ta r&#233;ponse suscite par contre d'autres interrogations de ma part, au sujet des espaces (au fait, ne serait-ce pas un*e* espace en typographie ?) : quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre une espace fine et une demi-espace ? &#171; ins&#233;cable &#187; par contre, je sais de quoi il s'agit.

Et au niveau de leur usage avec les parenth&#232;ses, est ce que j'ai bon si j'&#233;cris : &#171; Il a dit : " Il fait beau ! ". &#187; ?

(bien rep&#233;rer les espaces, je ne les ai pas tap&#233;es au hasard car c'est l'objet de ma question).


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Si je me souviens bien, la fine est un quart de quadratin. Une demi-espace &#233;tant un demi quadratin.


----------



## Philippe (14 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, la fine est un quart de quadratin. Une demi-espace &#233;tant un demi quadratin.



&#192; v&#233;rifier (c&#224;d pas maintenant ), mais je pense plut&#244;t que l'espace fine correspond &#224; un huiti&#232;me de cadratin. C'est l'espace-mot (l'espace "ordinaire") qui correspond (plus ou moins) &#224; un quart de cadratin. 





Edit: et donc logiquement il ne devrait pas y avoir de diff&#233;rence entre _demi-espace_ et _espace fine_ 

(mais "demi-espace" est une expression que je n'ai jamais entendue et que je ne connais pas )


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Je vais v&#233;rifier dans mon programme de composition. Je me crois simplement me souvenir que, pour certains de mes clients on utilisait une "super-fine" (1/8) et une fine (1/4).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse, Gloup Gloup.
> Alors je n'utilise que les gillemets &#171;&#187; si je comprends bien, et des guillemets "" &#224; l'int&#233;rieur.
> 
> Ta r&#233;ponse suscite par contre d'autres interrogations de ma part, au sujet des espaces (au fait, ne serait-ce pas un*e* espace en typographie ?) : quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre une espace fine et une demi-espace ? &#171; ins&#233;cable &#187; par contre, je sais de quoi il s'agit.
> ...



En typographie on dit effectivement une espace. J'ai tendance &#224; utiliser le masculin quand je parle de l'espace variable mais c'est bien f&#233;minin.

La fine correspond &#224; un quart de cadratin, la fine est donc une espace fixe. Par contre le demi-espace est la moiti&#233; de l'espace variable qui, comme son nom l'indique, grandit ou retr&#233;cit dans le cas de texte compos&#233; en justifi&#233;. Dans le cas de texte en justif&#233;, la fine elle ne change pas. C'est aussi pour &#231;a que je la pr&#233;f&#232;re. 

Plus d'infos sur wikipedia.

&#192; noter que tous ces espaces typo (la demi-espace je ne suis pas s&#251;r), se retrouvent dans la palette de caract&#232;re du syst&#232;me et ont peut donc m&#234;me les utiliser sur le Web mais pour cela il faut des pages encod&#233;es en utf-8. Dans un autre encodage, on utilisera les entit&#233;s (&nbsp; &thinsp; &ensp; &emsp; ).

Pour ta phrase en exemple, elle est presque correcte : je ne mettrais pas d'espaces &#224; l'int&#233;rieur des guillemets droits.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> (mais "demi-espace" est une expression que je n'ai jamais entendue et que je ne connais pas )



On avait ça jadis sur les photocomposeuses, mais peut-être qu'il porte un autre nom dans nos ordinateurs.


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

Deux petits liens maisons, pour les typographes.
Ici et l&#224;.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, apr&#232;s v&#233;rification, j'avais bien 1/4 de cadratin pour la fine dans ma compo. Donc en accord avec *gloup gloup*.

Au passage : j'ai &#233;crit bizarrement *qua*dratin alors que c'est *ca*dratin. D&#233;sol&#233; pour l'impair.

Une petite pr&#233;cision : devant les signes de ponctuation en deux parties [:?!;], qui demandent une espace (fine) j'ajoute aussi une ins&#233;cable (pas seulement pour le ':').


----------



## Philippe (14 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, après vérification, j'avais bien 1/4 de cadratin pour la fine dans ma compo. Donc en accord avec *gloup gloup*.



C'est bizarre parce que Perrousseaux (qui fait généralement autorité en la matière) définit l'espace fine comme huitième de cadratin (ici, p.93).

Mais bon, c'est pas fondamental comme débat :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Alors là je suis perdu... :mouais: InDesign compte effectivement 8 fines pour faire un cadratin. Mon programme de mise en page habituel (Corel Ventura) en compte 4 (ce qu'on m'a dit jadis à l'école).

Au secours! (Nephou?)


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Et, comme je le disais, mon programme de composition compte quatre fines pour un cadratin. J'avais &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; d'ajouter la notion de "super-fine" et de modifier certains param&#233;trages pour un de nos clients qui voulait des fines &#224; 1/8e.

Pour tous les autres, assez nombreux et tout &#224; fait s&#233;rieux, la fine &#233;tait un quart de cadratin. J'utilisais donc, le cadratin, le demi-cadratin, la fine et la superfine.


----------



## yzykom (14 Juin 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos &#233;difiantes pr&#233;cisions.

Google m'a permis de trouver cette page concernant les espaces. On y apprend, dans le paragraphe &#171; Les espaces dans le standard Unicode &#187; que l'espace fine mesure de 1/4 &#224; 1/8 de cadratin &#171; selon les langues &#187; .

Egalement,  sur ce forum (en bas de la page), les raccourcis claviers sur Mac pour obtenir les diff&#233;rents types d'espaces avec XPress et InDesign.

Enfin, cet article de Wikip&#233;dia traitant des guillemets et de leur usage.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je suis assez surpris quand vous dites que l'espace fine fait 1/4 ou 1/8e de cadratin.
Quand j'ai fait mon apprentisage de typo (il y a tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s longtemps, je vous l'accorde ) et apr&#232;s lorsque j'ai travaill&#233; dans l'imprimerie, l'espace fine, dans n'importe quel corps (au moins jusqu'au 36 ou peut-&#234;tre 48), faisait toujours 1 point. J'utilisais principalement l'espace fine, la 1/2 espace forte, l'espace forte, le 1/2 cadratin et le cadratin (je laisse de c&#244;t&#233; les espaces en papier ou en cuivre et les cadrats  ).
Selon les casses, il y avait (au moins jusqu'au corps 12 ou 14) : 1, 1,5, 2, 3, parfois 4, 1/2 cadratin et cadratin.



Les termes de typo ont peut-&#234;tre chang&#233;/&#233;volu&#233; depuis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

PoorMonsteR (et ceux qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent) a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je suis assez surpris quand vous dites que l'espace fine fait 1/4 ou 1/8e de cadratin.
> Quand j'ai fait mon apprentisage de typo (il y a tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s longtemps, je vous l'accorde ) et apr&#232;s lorsque j'ai travaill&#233; dans l'imprimerie, l'espace fine, dans n'importe quel corps (au moins jusqu'au 36 ou peut-&#234;tre 48), faisait toujours 1 point. J'utilisais principalement l'espace fine, la 1/2 espace forte, l'espace forte, le 1/2 cadratin et le cadratin (je laisse de c&#244;t&#233; les espaces en papier ou en cuivre et les cadrats  ).
> Selon les casses, il y avait (au moins jusqu'au corps 12 ou 14) : 1, 1,5, 2, 3, parfois 4, 1/2 cadratin et cadratin.
> ...




Peu importe, dans l'espace, nul ne t'entendra crier !


----------



## yzykom (15 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233;, sur le site de TV5, les dict&#233;es de Pivot, que l'on peut faire soi-m&#234;me en en &#233;coutant l'enregistrement puis regarder la correction.
C'est un peu plus bas sur la page.

Je crains qu'avec mes questions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes sur les parenth&#232;ses et espaces, j'aie fait d&#233;river ce fil de son propos initial. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je crains qu'avec mes questions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes sur les parenth&#232;ses et espaces, j'aie fait d&#233;river ce fil de son propos initial. :rose:



Oh, si peu ... un peu comme un Marseilles - Alger via ... Miami ! Y zont pas eu besoin qu'on mette le starter, hein ! Au quart de tour !   



yzykom a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233;, sur le site de TV5, les dict&#233;es de Pivot, que l'on peut faire soi-m&#234;me en en &#233;coutant l'enregistrement puis regarder la correction.
> C'est un peu plus bas sur la page.



Mais bon ... avec ce subtil recentrage, tu te rattrapes bien, hein !


----------



## yzykom (15 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zont pas eu besoin qu'on mette le starter, hein ! Au quart de tour !



... mais leurs interventions m'ont appris beaucoup de chose &#233;tant donn&#233; que je ne suis ni typographe ni imprimeur et je les en remercie tous.   




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bon ... avec ce subtil recentrage, tu te rattrapes bien, hein !



Diantre, je suis grill&#233;.   ... pas si subtil, on dirait !  :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (18 Juin 2007)

Alors là c'est un topique fait pour moi... J'ai des trains de retard en orthographe!!!!


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Lorsque quelqu'un vous parle de "jeudi prochain", de quel jeudi parle-t'il : du premier qui vient ou de celui d'après (plus clairement : nous sommes le lundi 18; s'agit-il du jeudi 21 ou du 28) ? En fonction de l'interlocuteur, la date visée par l'expression varie et je ne sais plus quel en est l'usage correct.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ben, le prochain, c'est&#8230; le prochain 
L'autre, c'est celui d'apr&#232;s. Ou le jeudi en dix.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Lorsque quelqu'un vous parle de "jeudi prochain", de quel jeudi parle-t'il : du premier qui vient ou de celui d'après (plus clairement : nous sommes le lundi 18; s'agit-il du jeudi 21 ou du 28) ? En fonction de l'interlocuteur, la date visée par l'expression varie et je ne sais plus quel en est l'usage correct.
> Merci


 

Normalement du 1er jeudi qui arrive puisque c'est le prochain !


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normalement du 1er jeudi qui arrive puisque c'est le prochain !


Et si je parle de mardi prochain, je parle de demain? Je ne parle pas plut&#244;t du "mardi de la semaine prochaine"?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Oui. Et d'ailleurs, il vaudrait mieux dire&#8230; demain  Y'a rien &#224; faire. Le prochain, c'est le prochain.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Et si je parle de mardi prochain, je parle de demain? Je ne parle pas plutôt du "mardi de la semaine prochaine"?


 

Ben normalement mardi prochain c'est demain.....




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4306105 a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Et d'ailleurs, il vaudrait mieux dire demain  Y'a rien à faire. Le prochain, c'est le prochain.


 

....donc le chat a raison : on dit demain


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

Bon... mon usage de cet expression &#233;tait totallement erron&#233;. Merci &#224; vous 2...


----------



## yzykom (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306099 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, le prochain, c'est&#8230; le prochain
> L'autre, c'est celui d'apr&#232;s. Ou le jeudi en dix.



Je ne connaissais pas jeudi &#171; en dix &#187; .

Pour la semaine d'apr&#232;s, j'aurais dit : jeudi &#171; en huit &#187; m&#234;me si c'est dix jours plus tard, signifiant par l&#224; que c'est &#171; jeudi prochain plus une semaine &#187; .

N'ayant pas la science infuse, je me trompe peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## plovemax (18 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas jeudi « en dix » .
> 
> Pour la semaine d'après, j'aurais dit : jeudi « en huit » même si c'est dix jours plus tard, signifiant par là que c'est « jeudi prochain plus une semaine » .
> ...


Oui c'est aussi l'expression que j'utilise.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

&#199;a doit varier d'un endroit &#224; l'autre, j'imagine&#8230;


----------



## plovemax (18 Juin 2007)

Comme beaucoup de ces locutions dont l'usage est plut&#244;t oral qu'&#233;crit.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306265 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit varier d'un endroit à l'autre, j'imagine


 

Oui et si on prend en compte le patois......on est pas sorti de l'auberge.....:rateau:


----------



## yzykom (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306265 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit varier d'un endroit à l'autre, j'imagine



Oui, c'est ce que je me suis dit.


----------



## plovemax (18 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui et si on prend en compte le patois......on est pas sorti de l'auberge.....:rateau:



... L'espagnole? :rateau: 

OK c'est nul, et déjà fait,  je sors -------------------------------------------------> X


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4306265 a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit varier d'un endroit à l'autre, j'imagine



Encore en train de faire tes exercices ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous
> 
> Lorsque quelqu'un vous parle de "jeudi prochain", de quel jeudi parle-t'il : du premier qui vient ou de celui d'apr&#232;s (plus clairement : nous sommes le lundi 18; s'agit-il du jeudi 21 ou du 28) ? En fonction de l'interlocuteur, la date vis&#233;e par l'expression varie et je ne sais plus quel en est l'usage correct.
> Merci



Jeudi prochain = le premier jeudi qui suis le jour courant.
Jeudi en huit = le second jeudi suivant le jour courant.
jeudi en quinze = le troisi&#232;me jeudi qui suis le jour courant.

Donc Jeudi prochain c'est le jeudi entre 1 et 7 jours du jour courant, jeudi en huit, celui entre 8 et 14 jours, et jeudi en quinze celui entre 15 et 21 jours de la date courante.

Il s'agit, &#224; ma connaissance, d'expressions codifi&#233;es par un usage commercial au 19&#232;me si&#232;cle, donc pas sujettes en principe, &#224; variations locales.


----------



## two (18 Juin 2007)

Si vous saviez le nombre de personnes qui utilisent "jeudi prochain" pour "jeudi en huit" (surtout quant on est le mardi ou le mercredi) de par chez moi en Belgique


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Si vous saviez le nombre de personnes qui utilisent "jeudi prochain" pour "jeudi en huit" (surtout quant on est le mardi ou le mercredi) de par chez moi en Belgique


Jeudi en frite !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ouhahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa !!!

:sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2007)

Les Bretons disent jeudi en huitre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Les enrhum&#233;s aussi&#8230;


----------



## ccciolll (20 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> -------------------
> " L'imagination est plus importante que le savoir. " (Albert Einstein)



Beuh, c'est qui Albert Einstein ? 

Ah oui, laisse moi deviner, en fait, on dirait que ce serait l'oncle de Frank Einstein, mais qu'il aurait raté sa vocation de monstre-robot car il était trop compain avec dormeur, le nain narcoleptique, et pis moi je serais son meilleur ami, et puis  


YÖRKH YÖRKH YÖRKH !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Beuh, c'est qui Albert Einstein ?
> 
> Ah oui, laisse moi deviner, en fait, on dirait que ce serait l'oncle de Frank Einstein, mais qu'il aurait raté sa vocation de monstre-robot car il était trop compain avec dormeur, le nain narcoleptique, et pis moi je serais son meilleur ami, et puis
> 
> ...



S'il y avait vraiment un lien de famille, et vu leurs âges respectifs, Albert serait plutôt le petit neveu de Franck, l*e père* du monstre ...


----------



## ccciolll (21 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *le p&#232;re* du monstre ...



Oui mais l'imagination &#233;tant plus forte que le savoir, hein&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il y avait vraiment un lien de famille, et vu leurs âges respectifs, Albert serait plutôt le petit neveu de Franck, l*e père* du monstre ...


Ni l'un ni l'autre
le monstre en fait n'a pas toujours  de nom, c'est le savant qui se nommait  Herr Doktor Fronk Eunstiinn
( voir en particulier  le topo là dessus dans le réjouissant  _Frankeintein junior_( young Frankeinstein)  de Mel Brooks, voir cela en VO c'est nettement plus rigolo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il y avait vraiment un lien de famille, et vu leurs &#226;ges respectifs, Albert serait plut&#244;t le petit neveu de Franck, l*e p&#232;re* du monstre ...





pascalformac a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre
> le monstre en fait n'a pas toujours  de nom, c'est le savant qui se nommait  Herr Doktor Fronk Eunstiinn



Quand je disais"Franck", je ne d&#233;signais pas le monstre mais son p&#232;re, et si je l'appelais Franck, c'&#233;tait une plaisanterie, je voulais dire que herr professor Albert Einstein aurait pu &#234;tre tout au plus, le petit neveu de Herr doktor *Victor* Frankenstein, ce dernier &#233;tant n&#233; &#224; l'&#226;ge adulte en 1818 de la plume de Mary Shelley, alors qu'Albert Einstein est n&#233; en 1876, normalement, en tant que simple b&#233;b&#233;. 

Sinon, pour la VO de Frankenstein junior, le gag que je pr&#233;f&#232;re dure tout le film ou presque : La premi&#232;re fois qu'on voit appara&#238;tre frau Bl&#252;cher, &#224; l'entr&#233;e du ch&#226;teau, les chevaux de l'attelage prennent peur, se cabrent, et hennissent &#224; l'&#233;nonc&#233; de son nom. Pendant tout le reste du film, &#224; chaque fois que son nom est prononc&#233;, on entend un cheval hennir en arri&#232;re plan


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

J'aime bien cette sc&#232;ne aussi&#8230;  




Incomparable Marty Feldman&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, pour la VO de Frankenstein junior, le gag que je préfère dure tout le film ou presque : La première fois qu'on voit apparaître frau Blücher, à l'entrée du château, les chevaux de l'attelage prennent peur, se cabrent, et hennissent à l'énoncé de son nom. Pendant tout le reste du film, à chaque fois que son nom est prononcé, on entend un cheval hennir en arrière plan



Tu oublies le tonnerre et les éclairs...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Beuh, c'est qui Albert Einstein ?
> 
> Ah oui, laisse moi deviner, en fait, on dirait que ce serait l'oncle de Frank Einstein, mais qu'il aurait rat&#233; sa vocation de monstre-robot car il &#233;tait trop compain avec dormeur, le nain narcoleptique, et pis moi je serais son meilleur ami, et puis&#8230; &#8230; &#8230;
> 
> ...


Voil&#224; d'o&#249; tout part&#8230; On va encore dire que je fais une fixette, mais, bon. Encore une fois, j'aurais d&#251; me contenter d'effacer.

Revenez dans le fil maintenant s'il vous pla&#238;t. Je pense qu'il y en a assez d'autres pour raconter votre vie 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4316377 a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; d'o&#249; tout part&#8230; On va encore dire que je fais une fixette, mais, bon. Encore une fois, j'aurais d&#251; me contenter d'effacer.
> 
> Revenez dans le fil maintenant s'il vous pla&#238;t. Je pense qu'il y en a assez d'autres pour raconter votre vie
> 
> Merci d'avance.


T'as raison, mais bon, ce film en VO m'a permis d'am&#233;liorer mon anglais &#224; l'&#233;poque&#8230;  

Comment cela ici c'est "Am&#233;liorons notre fran&#231;ais"&#8230; :hein:

Ben moi le franssais ji li cose mieux ki toi et je t'y&#8230; euh non rien&#8230; :rose:  

Alors pour revenir dans le fil pourquoi si on dit :

_Les pattes avant&#8230;_

On mets pas d"s" &#224; avant ?

Moi &#231;a me g&#232;ne, m&#234;me si j'ai contr&#244;l&#233; sur un dico l'invariabilit&#233; du nom en ce cas&#8230;

Vos avis&#8230;


----------



## yzykom (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4316377 a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; d'o&#249; tout part&#8230; On va encore dire que je fais une fixette, mais, bon. Encore une fois, j'aurais d&#251; me contenter d'effacer.
> 
> Revenez dans le fil maintenant s'il vous pla&#238;t. Je pense qu'il y en a assez d'autres pour raconter votre vie
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Hem, il semblerait que ma signature ait suscit&#233; un petit d&#233;bat g&#233;n&#233;alogico-cin&#233;philique.   :rose: 



Dos Jones a dit:


> T'as raison, mais bon, ce film en VO m'a permis d'am&#233;liorer mon anglais &#224; l'&#233;poque&#8230;
> 
> Comment cela ici c'est "Am&#233;liorons notre fran&#231;ais"&#8230; :hein:
> 
> ...



Mon avis sur la question : m&#234;me si l'animal a plusieurs pattes &#224; l'avant, il n'a qu'un seul avant et qu'un seul arri&#232;re.

&#171; les pattes avant &#187; correspond donc, je pense, &#224; : &#171; les pattes (pluriel) de l'avant (singulier) &#187;.


----------



## plovemax (28 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ...
> 
> Mon avis sur la question : même si l'animal a plusieurs pattes à l'avant, il n'a qu'un seul avant et qu'un seul arrière.
> 
> « les pattes avant » correspond donc, je pense, à : « les pattes (pluriel) de l'avant (singulier) ».



Si je comprends bien mon petit Robert de 1992, ton explication doit être la bonne : l'adjectif invariant dérive du nom et est une contraction de "qui est à l'avant".


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je disais"Franck", je ne désignais pas le monstre mais son père, et si je l'appelais Franck, c'était une plaisanterie,


Mais je sais bien !
Ma réponse était du même acabit ( acaba et voualà ) *
* note ceci est une allusion à une vieille serie animée  TV pour enfants  "Titus le lion" avec le majordome qui répetait acababit acaba et vouala
Fort peu de traces sur le web concernant cette serie maline (et  bien sûr Titus le timide lion en pincait pour Bérénice , la souris, un poil pimbêche) 



> Sinon, pour la VO de Frankenstein junior, le gag que je préfère dure tout le film ou presque : La première fois qu'on voit apparaître frau Blücher, à l'entrée du château, les chevaux de l'attelage prennent peur, se cabrent, et hennissent à l'énoncé de son nom. Pendant tout le reste du film, à chaque fois que son nom est prononcé, on entend un cheval hennir en arrière plan


+1 
Bon running gag d'un film savoureux
Ca et mille autres pépites dont:
Hump? What hump?
His name? A. B.  Normal etc etc 
Film  qui, en plus d'être une comédie réussie, est ouvertement, Mel Brooks l'a dit, un hommage aux vieux films Franckenstein dont il reprend tous les codes.

Détail rigolo
il y a un authentique  Franckenstein dans le film, par ailleurs un réel acteur chanteur qui fit carrière sous ce nom là ! 
( Clement von Franckenstein , dans un petit role non crédité, humour typiquement brooksien)
J'arrête , ceci n'est pas un fil sur le cinéma


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4316377 a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; d'o&#249; tout part&#8230; On va encore dire que je fais une fixette, mais, bon. Encore une fois, j'aurais d&#251; me contenter d'effacer.
> 
> Revenez dans le fil maintenant s'il vous pla&#238;t. Je pense qu'il y en a assez d'autres pour raconter votre vie
> 
> Merci d'avance.


*Faut que je répète ou explique quoi là-dedans au juste ? :mouais:*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'as raison, mais bon, ce film en VO m'a permis d'am&#233;liorer mon anglais &#224; l'&#233;poque&#8230;
> 
> Comment cela ici c'est "Am&#233;liorons notre fran&#231;ais"&#8230; :hein:
> 
> ...



Mon bon Jo&#235;l, as tu song&#233; qu'autant de pattes avant que tu puisse avoir, tu ne pouvais pr&#233;tendre avoir qu'un seul avant ?  D'ailleurs, la version populaire de ces pattes, c'est "pattes de devant", l&#224;, c'est plus clairement exprim&#233;. yzycom et plovemax ont raison.

C'est un peu comme moi, j'ai deux mains gauche, une seule "gauche".


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2007)

Je pense que tu pourrais &#233;crire "deux mains gauches" pour signifier qu'elles sont maladroites l'une comme l'autre (sens d&#233;riv&#233; de gauche). ah ah.

Quant aux pattes avant c'est b&#234;te comme chou : c'est un adverbe et pas un adjectif donc ne s'accorde pas.


----------



## yzykom (29 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux pattes avant c'est b&#234;te comme chou : c'est un adverbe et pas un adjectif donc ne s'accorde pas.



J'ai aussi d'abord pens&#233; qu'il s'agissait d'un adverbe mais mon Larousse Lexis n'est pas de cet avis. Je le cite :



> &#171; *adj. inv.* Qui est &#224; l'avant d'un v&#233;hicule (contr. ARRI&#200;RE) : _Les roues avant_ &#187;



J'avoue m'&#234;tre tromp&#233; aussi. :rose:




... subtil, les &#171; mains gauche*s* &#187; .  Je n'ai pas pu bouler mais le c&#339;ur y est.




J'&#233;dite pour poser la question suivante :

&#171; Je vais _&#224; Le Mans_ &#187; ou  &#171; Je vais _au Mans_ &#187; ? J'ai tendance, comme beaucoup, &#224; utiliser la deuxi&#232;me expression tout en me disant que, logiquement, c'est la premi&#232;re qui devrait &#234;tre correcte.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## maousse (29 Juin 2007)

Le march&#233;.
1.Je vais &#224; le march&#233;.
2.Je vais au march&#233;.
Conclure.

Mais, Le Mans est un nom propre, avec "Le" bien accroch&#233;. Donc je ne sais pas. Et je devrais dormir. L'usage l'emporte, &#224; mon sens, de toute fa&#231;on. M&#234;me si l'usage du "sur Paris", "sur _nom de ville quelconque_" me d&#233;becte.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai aussi d'abord pensé qu'il s'agissait d'un adverbe mais mon Larousse Lexis n'est pas de cet avis. Je le cite :
> 
> 
> 
> J'avoue m'être trompé aussi. :rose:


En effet, c'est surprenant. Je me demande quand même si ce n'est pas un adverbe ayant fonction adjectivale, donc demeurant invariable.

Car, quant on dit "avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure", avant n'est pas du tout adjectif.

Si j'y pense, je regarderai ce soir dans mon dictionnaire hisstorique.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

Sur le site officiel de la Mairie ( de Le Mans) on &#233;crit
Maire du Mans, ville du Mans, 24 heures du Mans


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2007)

Tiens &#224; propos de "Le" Mans. J'ai une colle &#224; proposer.

Doit-on dire "Paris est belle" ou "Paris est beau" ?
En clair, les noms de villes sont-ils f&#233;minins, masculins, ou comme on veut ?

H&#233; h&#233;...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2007)

Je reviens à l'avant :

Je ne conteste pas la règle je dis simplement que parfois le français c'est pas simple

Autant le centre en principe il n'en a qu'un, autant les avant on peut en avoir plusieurs

D'ailleurs y'en a qui s'y trompent

Exemple 1

Exemple 2

Dans ce dernier ça sent pire vu que le gus écrit



> Les deux avants-centres


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

Tiens je suis all&#233; voir l'exemple 1 de DJ 
et je me suis interrog&#233; sur un autre point du message
L'usage  de _ex_ accol&#233; avant un nom .
ici  ex-maire , ex-patron
On en trouve &#224; toutes les sauces , &#224; mes yeux c'est abusif, mais y a t il une r&#232;gle?
Ou est ce une simple facilit&#233;?
ex- : 3 signes ,_ ancien _ c'est plus long

et j'ai bien aim&#233;
_hasard d&#8217;une co&#239;ncidence_
Un poil redondant non?
Au sens strict pas vraiment mais je trouve cela lourd.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens &#224; propos de "Le" Mans. J'ai une colle &#224; proposer.
> 
> Doit-on dire "Paris est belle" ou "Paris est beau" ?
> En clair, les noms de villes sont-ils f&#233;minins, masculins, ou comme on veut ?
> ...



T'as qu'&#224; dire "Paris est moche", comme &#231;a, tu n'as plus de probl&#232;me 

En ce qui concerne "Le Mans", le nom de cette ville semble sujet &#224; interpr&#233;tations diverses (Google Map propose un "plan de Le Mans" et pas un "plan du Mans", par exemple).

Cela dit, le nom actuel, qui semble n'avoir pas de rapport avec son nom antique (Vindunum, interpr&#233;tation latine d'une locution celte signifiant Colline blanche), semble venir d'une place forte construite &#224; la h&#226;te, et "hors les murs", sur la colline qui les dominait, par les habitants &#224; l'occasion des invasions barbares de la fin du 3&#232;me si&#232;cle. Cette forteresse aurait &#233;t&#233; appel&#233;e le mans, et donc, Vindunum serait devenu "la ville du Mans", la ville qui &#224; un mans. Par la suite et l'usage, la ville du mans serait devenu Le Mans (avec les majuscules cette fois).

C'est mon interpr&#233;tation personnelle, donc, sujette &#224; caution, hein !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Doit-on dire "Paris est belle" ou "Paris est beau" ?
> En clair, les noms de villes sont-ils f&#233;minins, masculins, ou comme on veut ?



Les noms de localit&#233; sont masculins en r&#233;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale...



> Moscou est b&#226;ti au bord de la Moskova
> Paris est chant&#233; par les po&#232;tes



... sauf s'ils se terminent par une syllabe muette.



> Rome est visit&#233;e pour ses monuments historiques
> Limoges est renomm&#233;e pour ses porcelaines



Lorsque le nom de la localit&#233; comporte un article, celui-ci en d&#233;termine le genre (forc&#233;ment!...): Le Havre, Le Mans, etc. Cependant le genre peut-&#234;tre diff&#233;rent quand le nom de la localit&#233; est pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'un qualificatif



> Le Vieux-Bruges
> Le Vieux-La Havane



Je sais, c'est tordu. 

Source: _Guide du typographe romand_. Mais j'imagine que c'est une r&#232;gle de fran&#231;ais et qu'elle est la m&#234;me partout non?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Source: _Guide du typographe romand_. Mais j'imagine que c'est une règle de français et qu'elle est la même *partour* non?


 
Partout non ??


----------



## yzykom (29 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En effet, c'est surprenant. Je me demande quand m&#234;me si ce n'est pas un adverbe ayant fonction adjectivale, donc demeurant invariable.
> 
> Car, quant on dit "avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure", avant n'est pas du tout adjectif.
> 
> Si j'y pense, je regarderai ce soir dans mon dictionnaire hisstorique.



Je me suis replong&#233; dans mon Lexis :

_Avant_ n'est un adjectif invariable que dans l'usage pr&#233;cis des pattes/roues avant (de devant).

Dans l'expression &#171; avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure &#187;, il s'agit bien d'un _adverbe_ exprimant l'ant&#233;riorit&#233; dans le temps ou l'espace. Tu as donc raison.  



Dos Jones a dit:


> Je reviens &#224; l'avant :
> 
> Je ne conteste pas la r&#232;gle je dis simplement que parfois le fran&#231;ais c'est pas simple&#8230;
> 
> ...



Dans ton premier exemple j'aurais plut&#244;t &#233;crit &#171; Deux avant l'article ... &#187; (sans &#171; s &#187

Par contre le deuxi&#232;me exemple est juste car dans les sports d'&#233;quipe, _avant_ est un _nom masculin_ et s'accorde donc bien au pluriel. 

Tu as raison, le Fran&#231;ais n'est pas simple. 

&#233;dit : je r&#233;capitule :

les pattes avant (de devant) = adjectif invariable
avant l'heure (contraire de apr&#232;s) = adverbe (invariable)
un avant (sportif) = nom marculin (variable)


----------



## Philippe (29 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans ce dernier ça sent pire vu que le gus écrit
> 
> 
> 
> > Les deux avants-centres



En fait, _avants-centres_ est accepté comme pluriel d'_avant-centre_ depuis la réforme de l'orthographe de 2001.

Le Petit Robert 2002 le donne d'ailleurs comme pluriel d'_avant-centre_ alors que l'édition 2001 donnait le pluriel _avant-centres_.

Cette orthographe est consécutive à la publication du Rapport présenté devant le Conseil supérieur de la langue française en décembre 1990 et est d'ailleurs approuvée par le Petit Robert. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ; c'est d'autant plus étonnant que la même édition (2002) du Petit Robert recommande _des avant-midis_.

Bref, que l'on soit d'accord ou pas, _des avants-centres_ est correct depuis 2001...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2007)

Moi, je pr&#233;f&#233;rais les moulins avant.


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne "Le Mans", le nom de cette ville semble sujet à interprétations diverses (Google Map propose un "plan de Le Mans" et pas un "plan du Mans", par exemple).



Je parierai plutôt sur le fait que Google Maps a été programmé pour afficher "plan de [nom de la ville]" sans tenir compte plus que ça du nom de la dite-ville... Pas d'autres exemples en tête, mais c'est courant ce type d'erreur.

A.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> En fait, _avants-centres_ est accept&#233; comme pluriel d'_avant-centre_ depuis la r&#233;forme de l'orthographe de 2001.


ce qui me fait penser qu'&#233;tant donn&#233; le marketing sportif ( oui oui je sais , mais l'expression toubonnesque je m'y fais pas) on pourrait un jour voir apparaitre des calendriers d'Avent d'avants-centres


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> J'édite pour poser la question suivante :
> « Je vais _à Le Mans_ » ou  « Je vais _au Mans_ » ?



Il y a une troisième solution, que je n'ai entendue qu'au sujet d'un seul bourg, en l'occurrence Le Palais, à Belle-île.

C'est 'je vais à Palais', ou le 'Port de Palais', comme si l'adjectif sautait lors de l'utilisation de ces expressions. Spécificité bretonne ? 
J'ai également entendu 'je vais à Le Palais' (que c'est moche !), mais jamais 'je vais au Palais' (risque de confusion avec le nom commun ?)


----------



## obi wan (2 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> ... comme si l'adjectif sautait lors de l'utilisation de ces expressions...


l'article plutôt ? 



Romuald a dit:


> Spécificité bretonne ?


C'est bien connu, les palets bretons


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a une troisième solution, que je n'ai entendue qu'au sujet d'un seul bourg, en l'occurrence Le Palais, à Belle-île.
> 
> C'est 'je vais à Palais', ou le 'Port de Palais', comme si l'adjectif sautait lors de l'utilisation de ces expressions. Spécificité bretonne ?
> J'ai également entendu 'je vais à Le Palais' (que c'est moche !), mais jamais 'je vais au Palais' (risque de confusion avec le nom commun ?)



Si WebO a donné la règle (car aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraitre, les suisses romans parlent bien français), il y a pléthore d'exception.

À commencer par "en Avignon", et "en Arles".

Pas loin de chez moi, un petit bled, Le Pouget, tient absolument à son "le", les édiles veulent que l'on dise "je vais à Le Pouget", et pas je vais "au Pouget".

Et puis le "e" muet, ça a aussi des exceptions. Regarde Marseille. Avé l'assent, on dit pas Marseill, on dit Marsseyeu. C'est pas un "e" muet. Et pourtant on dit "Marseille est une ******".
Va comprendre. 

En fait, vous remarquerez que derrière l'usage officiel, la communication des villes portent le plus souvent à se féminiser. Machine LA plus belle, Trucmuche LA surdouée, Bidule L'Harmonieuse, etc...


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a une troisième solution, que je n'ai entendue qu'au sujet d'un seul bourg, en l'occurrence Le Palais, à Belle-île.
> 
> C'est 'je vais à Palais', ou le 'Port de Palais', comme si l'adjectif sautait lors de l'utilisation de ces expressions. Spécificité bretonne ?
> J'ai également entendu 'je vais à Le Palais' (que c'est moche !), mais jamais 'je vais au Palais' (risque de confusion avec le nom commun ?)


  


ça doit dépendre de la partie de l'isle dont tu partais
Personnellement  : "je me rends au Palais" est l'expression que j'ai le plus souvent entendue, et utilisé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En fait, vous remarquerez que derri&#232;re l'usage officiel, la communication des villes portent le plus souvent &#224; se f&#233;miniser. Machine LA plus belle, Trucmuche LA surdou&#233;e, Bidule L'Harmonieuse, etc...



Tiens, toi qui en sais tant, connais tu une ville (bon d'accord, une ville de France :rateau qui ne soit pas la capitale de kekchose ?


Dur, hein, comme question


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Si WebO a donné la règle (car aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraitre, les suisses romans parlent bien français), il y a pléthore d'exception...


... ça fait beaucoup d'exceptions !

 

... mais il s'agit probablement d'une pléthore exceptionnelle.


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, toi qui en sais tant, connais tu une ville (bon d'accord, une ville de France :rateau qui ne soit pas la capitale de kekchose ?
> 
> 
> Dur, hein, comme question



Salaud. 

D'abord, faut définir ce qu'on entend par ville. 
Sinon, c'est la porte ouverte à toute les fenêtres.

Et puis faut définir le statut. Y'en a qui se disent "anciennes capitales de", etc.

Si on prend les grandes villes, celles de plus de 100 000 habitants, il n'y en a que deux qui ne se disent capitales de rien. Deux grandes villes collées à une grande autre, et qui ne sont pas chef-lieux de département : Boulogne-Billancourt et Villeurbanne.


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> ... ça fait beaucoup d'exceptions !
> 
> 
> 
> ... mais il s'agit probablement d'une pléthore exceptionnelle.



C'est que l'exception plait aux rics !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Salaud.
> 
> D'abord, faut définir ce qu'on entend par ville.
> Sinon, c'est la porte ouverte à toute les fenêtres.
> ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> C'est 'je vais &#224; Palais', ou le 'Port de Palais', comme si l'adjectif sautait lors de l'utilisation de ces expressions. Sp&#233;cificit&#233; bretonne ?
> (..)


Nan !... 
Je vais au Havre !...
[accent cauchois]j'vas &#244; Hav', d&#232;s !....[/accent cauchois]

 

Tu dirais : "je vais &#224; Le Havre" ?!...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu dirais : "je vais à Le Havre" ?!...



Moi, je préfère ne pas y aller, c'est plus simple.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, je préfère ne pas y aller, c'est plus simple.


'bécile !...  :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

pourtant c'est bien pratique pour aller d'Etretat &#224; Deauville


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Si WebO a donné la règle (car aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraitre, les suisses romans parlent bien français), il y a pléthore d'exception.
> 
> À commencer par "en Avignon", et "en Arles".
> ()



Et un autre typographe suisse (nous sommes les derniers avec quelques uns hein WebO ) vient te démentir

C'est ce que j'ai longtemps cru et j'ai encore des doutes car je n'ai pas trouvé de textes plus précis que ce lien vers le site de la ville d'Avignon, mais je ne peux pas vous laisser dans l'ignorance, ou du moins dans la possibilité d'une erreur  il semblerait qu'on doive dire _à Avignon_ et _à Arles_ , si on parle de la ville elle-même, au sens communal du terme :rose:
J'imagine qu'ils ne peuvent pas raconter des carabistouilles quand même, ils ont du se renseigner à la Mairie


			
				Avignon.fr a dit:
			
		

> Le nom d'Avignon
> *Doit-on dire " en Avignon " ou " à Avignon " ?*
> La formule " en Avignon ", si elle permet déviter un hiatus quelque peu dissonant, est toutefois incorrecte lorsquelle sapplique à la ville contenue dans ses limites communales. Son emploi dans ce cas est souvent le fait de lignorance ou dun certain pédantisme basé parfois sur des nostalgies dAncien Régime.
> 
> ...



Ce serait intéressant de trouver des textes plus sérieux qu'un lien vers un site web, ils ont bien du sortir cette histoire d'un bouquin. Y aurait-il des lettrés avignonais qui nous lisent et pourraient nous éclairer ?


----------



## Philippe (3 Juillet 2007)

Pas de lettr&#233; avignonnais  mais un dictionnaire :


"On emploie *&#224;* devant les *noms de ville* : _&#224; Paris_, _au Havre_, _&#224; Monaco_. - _En Avignon_, _en Arles_ sont des provincialismes proven&#231;aux imit&#233;s &#224; tort et sans discernement en fran&#231;ais et appliqu&#233;s abusivement &#224; d'autres villes. On dira plut&#244;t : _&#224; Avignon_, _&#224; Arles_, comme _&#224; Ath&#232;nes_, _&#224; Alger_."








Grevisse &#167; 1003 parle aussi d'occitanisme et d'emploi archa&#239;sant


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> pourtant c'est bien pratique pour aller d'Etretat à Deauville


On pourrait se croiser, alors.... nan, pas à Deauville !...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Vous croiser ???


Bordel ! 


Bassou ! Sort l'&#233;ther !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

Jalouse !... 
Tu ne faisais pas autant ta mijaur&#233;e, la derni&#232;re fois !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

N'emp&#234;che, quand j'ai vu ce que tu buvais, je me suis dit que j'avais bien fait de mettre une capote !!! :affraid:


(Au temps pour moi, ce vrillage est de ma faute, j'arr&#234;te imm&#233;diatement et vais demander &#224; Benjamin un avertissement )


----------



## obi wan (3 Juillet 2007)

tiens, moi qui croyais qu'on disais "en" Avignon ou "en" Arles parce qu'il y a encore les remparts autour de ces villes... ça alors, tant d'années dans l'erreur   ?


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Pas de lettré avignonnais  mais un dictionnaire :
> 
> 
> "On emploie *à* devant les *noms de ville* : _à Paris_, _au Havre_, _à Monaco_. - _En Avignon_, _en Arles_ sont des provincialismes provençaux imités à tort et sans discernement en français et appliqués abusivement à d'autres villes. On dira plutôt : _à Avignon_, _à Arles_, comme _à Athènes_, _à Alger_."
> ...



En, s'applique aux villes fortifiées, désignant la ville en ses murs


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Et un autre typographe suisse (nous sommes les derniers avec quelques uns hein WebO ) vient te démentir
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai longtemps cru et j'ai encore des doutes car je n'ai pas trouvé de textes plus précis que ce lien vers le site de la ville d'Avignon, mais je ne peux pas vous laisser dans l'ignorance, ou du moins dans la possibilité d'une erreur  il semblerait qu'on doive dire _à Avignon_ et _à Arles_ , si on parle de la ville elle-même, au sens communal du terme :rose:
> J'imagine qu'ils ne peuvent pas raconter des carabistouilles quand même, ils ont du se renseigner à la Mairie
> ...




Ça me parait tout a fait correct comme explication. Mais si tu savais le nombre de gens, avignonais ou, surtout, habitués des festivals de l'une ou l'autre ville, qui se la raconte en disant "en".
C'est de la pédantise ?? :love:
Cool. Le prochain pédant que j'entends dire ça, je le ridiculise.


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> En, s'applique aux villes fortifiées, désignant la ville en ses murs



Sûr ? Parce que je n'ai jamais entendu dire "en Aigues-mortes".
Mais ceci étant, j'ai une autre source, le TLF :

_Vieux_ ou _provençal _[Devant les noms de villes du Midi à initiale vocalique]  _Le grand jour, en Aps, c'est le lundi, le jour du marché_ ([SIZE=-2]A. DAUDET[/SIZE], _N. Roumestan, _1881, p. 333). _Je dus rejoindre mon père putatif en Athènes _([SIZE=-2]GIDE[/SIZE], _Thésée, _1946, p. 1418). _En Alger_ ([SIZE=-2]CAMUS[/SIZE], _Exil et Roy., _1957, p. 1579) :






4. Et si vous voulez, je suis prêt à me rendre *en* Arles et tant pis pour moi si les copains ne comprennent pas qu'on peut se tromper! 
[SIZE=-2]CENDRARS[/SIZE], _Bourlinguer,_1948,  p. 279



Ce n'est donc pas complètement pédant. Faut juste être un bon écrivain, ou un vieux provençou.


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2007)

En Aimarre


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> En Aimarre



Et là, on dit comment ?


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et là, on dit comment ?


 :love:

vu que c'est un hameau de 12 habitants qui n'a rien de fortifi&#233;, on ne s'y rends pas, on y passe&#8230;


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et là, on dit comment ?


merthalors

 
:mouais:


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

Vu que &#231;a &#224; l'air de vous faire tripper, je vous rapporterais la photo (c'est au bout du jardin de ma maison de vacances) d'ici 10 jours .

Sinon, et pour revenir dans le sujet, l'avantage d'une langue vivante, c'est que c'est vivant.


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ce n'est donc pas compl&#232;tement p&#233;dant. Faut juste &#234;tre un bon &#233;crivain, ou un vieux proven&#231;ou.


Ouais pouvez d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas faire les choses comme tout le monde !.... 


Je me contente d'&#233;viter de mettre dans la m&#234;me phrase deux voyelles l'une &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'autre, quoique dire "je vais &#224; Arles" ne me d&#233;rangerait pas !...  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4320722 a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che, quand j'ai vu ce que tu buvais, je me suis dit que j'avais bien fait de mettre une capote !!! :affraid:


Je ne bois que du caf&#233; !... 







  

:casse:


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

Pour cette histoire de "en Arles" et "en Avignon", peut-&#234;tre que (comme souvent) la r&#232;gle, si tant est qu'elle existe, n'est venue que pour justifier un usage. Lequel usage s'est cr&#233;&#233; ainsi pour des raisons d'euphonie. "&#224;" + "A..." sonne mal et est d&#233;sagr&#233;able &#224; prononcer. "en" + "A..." est plus simple.
Notre belle langue est truff&#233;e de ce genre d'&#233;volutions [comme la plupart des langues, certes ...]


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour cette histoire de "en Arles" et "en Avignon", peut-&#234;tre que (comme souvent) la r&#232;gle, si tant est qu'elle existe, n'est venue que pour justifier un usage. Lequel usage s'est cr&#233;&#233; ainsi pour des raisons d'euphonie. "&#224;" + "A..." sonne mal et est d&#233;sagr&#233;able &#224; prononcer. "en" + "A..." est plus simple.
> Notre belle langue est truff&#233;e de ce genre d'&#233;volutions [comme la plupart des langues, certes ...]


En Aix, en Abbeville&#8230; 
je maintiens ma version des villes fortifi&#233;es et te donne rendez vous *en* le pr&#233; derri&#232;re l'&#233;glise pour r&#233;gler ce diff&#233;rent !


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais pouvez décidément pas faire les choses comme tout le monde !....



Tu veux réveiller la guerre des deux langues ? 





> Je me contente d'éviter de mettre dans la même phrase deux voyelles l'une à côté de l'autre, quoique dire "je vais à Arles" ne me dérangerait pas !...



Je dis toujours : je vais à Avignon, je vais à Arles. Je ne dis pas "je vais à Allauch", parce que j'ai rien a foutre à Allauch.




> Je ne bois que du café !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a à boire et à manger dans ton café... siffle: 





Grug a dit:


> En Aix, en Abbeville
> je maintiens ma version des villes fortifiées et te donne rendez vous *en* le pré derrière l'église pour régler ce différent !



J'arrive pas à trouver un truc sur cette histoire de villes fortifiées. On distinguerait le fait d'aller dans l'enceinte fortifiée et le fait d'aller dans l'agglomération ? Et laquelle serait "en" ? Celle qui est à l'intérieur de l'enceinte ? Ça serait l'inverse de l'explication donnée par la ville d'Avignon ("en Avignon"=dans le pays d'Avignon) ?

Bon, sinon, tu donnes deux exemples à la con, hein... Parce que c'est provencal, comme truc, de dire "en".
Et Abbeville, c'est pas en Provence.
Et Aix non plus, Aix c'est la banlieue parisienne chic.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux r&#233;veiller la guerre des deux langues ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je dis toujours : je vais &#224; Avignon, je vais &#224; Arles. Je ne dis pas "je vais &#224; Allauch", parce que j'ai rien a foutre &#224; Allauch.


R&#232;glons le probl&#232;me... 
Je ne vais jamais au dans le Sud, du moins le sudeste, je pr&#233;f&#232;re le Sud-Ouest... 


rezba a dit:


> Y'a &#224; boire et &#224; manger dans ton caf&#233;... siffle:


Et avec le marc, je te pr&#233;dis l'avenir...  
_Tu veux conna&#238;tre le tien ?!... _


rezba a dit:


> J'arrive pas &#224; trouver un truc sur cette histoire de villes fortifi&#233;es. On distinguerait le fait d'aller dans l'enceinte fortifi&#233;e et le fait d'aller dans l'agglom&#233;ration ? Et laquelle serait "en" ? Celle qui est &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de l'enceinte ? &#199;a serait l'inverse de l'explication donn&#233;e par la ville d'Avignon ("en Avignon"=dans le pays d'Avignon) ?
> 
> Bon, sinon, tu donnes deux exemples &#224; la con, hein... Parce que c'est provencal, comme truc, de dire "en".
> Et Abbeville, c'est pas en Provence.
> Et Aix non plus, Aix c'est la banlieue parisienne chic.


En parlant de Paname... 
Bien qu'&#233;tant habitant d'une ville au nord de Paris, il est d'usage de dire "je monte &#224; Paris" plut&#244;t que "je descends &#224; Paris"...


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais pouvez d&#233;cid&#233;ment pas faire les choses comme tout le monde !....
> 
> Je ne bois que du caf&#233; !...
> 
> :casse:


Pour sortir des villes fortifi&#233;es et encercl&#233;es par la troupe
des grammairiens associ&#233;s aux linguistes assoiff&#233;s, la langue
pendante, embourb&#233;s dans des explications fumeuses, on pourrait
se demander si la plupart des gens prononcent correctement
*"caf&#233; au lait"*.

On entend parfois "cafait au l&#233;", horreur !!! :afraid:


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Règlons le problème...
> 
> En parlant de Paname...
> Bien qu'étant habitant d'une ville au nord de Paris, il est d'usage de dire "je monte à Paris" plutôt que "je descends à Paris"...


Je connais un garagiste qui démonte à Paris les vieilles bagnoles, si ça peut vous rendre service...


----------



## yzykom (4 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> je maintiens ma version des villes fortifiées et te donne rendez vous *en* le pré derrière l'église pour régler ce différent !



Je crois que l'on écrira plutôt un différen*d* avec un «d».  

Voir ici.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien qu'étant habitant d'une ville au nord de Paris, il est d'usage de dire "je monte à Paris"


Franchement, je ne comprends pas bien en quoi le fait que tes préférences sexuelles soient orientées sur Paris a à voir avec le sujet   Tu montes où tu veux !


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je me contente d'éviter de mettre dans la même phrase deux voyelles l'une à côté de l'autre



Et comment tu dis : je vais à Eus* alors ??? 
(joli petit village catalan où l'on peut voir à l'occasion Ursula Vian)


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et comment tu dis : je vais à Eus* alors ???
> (joli petit village catalan où l'on peut voir à l'occasion Ursula Vian)



T'as pas suivi.
Ce fatal nordiste croit que chez nous, c'est dans le sudeste... Alors il veut pas y venir.

Il croit que le sud ça se partage entre le sudeste et le sudoueste. Il sait pas qu'au milieu y'a le midi.


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et comment tu dis : je vais à Eus* alors ???
> (joli petit village catalan où l'on peut voir à l'occasion Ursula Vian)




Joli ?? Magnifique tu veux dire.. Sans chauvinisme aucun bien sûr.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'as pas suivi.
> Ce fatal nordiste croit que chez nous, c'est dans le sudeste... Alors il veut pas y venir.
> 
> Il croit que le sud ça se partage entre le sudeste et le sudoueste. Il sait pas qu'au milieu y'a le midi.



Avec les Catalans, c'est encore plus simple : au nord de Salses, c'est la Scandinavie


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et comment tu dis : je vais à Eus* alors ???
> (joli petit village catalan où l'on peut voir à l'occasion Ursula Vian)





mado a dit:


> Joli ?? Magnifique tu veux dire.. Sans chauvinisme aucun bien sûr.


Je ne connais que Eu...  
Et heureusement, je n'y ai jamais croisé la Comtesse de... Paris....   
_Ni le maire... 
(comme ça, c'est fait !...)_  



rezba a dit:


> T'as pas suivi.
> Ce fatal nordiste croit que chez nous, c'est dans le sudeste... Alors il veut pas y venir.
> 
> Il croit que le sud ça se partage entre le sudeste et le sudoueste. Il sait pas qu'au milieu y'a le midi.


Le Midi ?!.... :afraid:
De toutes façon, je préfère la mer des Caraïbes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Et comment tu dis : je vais &#224; Eus* alors ???
> (joli petit village catalan o&#249; l'on peut voir &#224; l'occasion Ursula Vian)



Il le dit pas, de toute fa&#231;on, depuis Rouen, il a plus vite fait d'aller &#224; Eu*, et &#231;a lui co&#251;te moins cher de trajet !


(*) Jolie petite ville de haute Normandie situ&#233;e juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; *du* Tr&#233;port (*Le* Tr&#233;port, on dit "je vais *au* Tr&#233;port"), ou on (et pas l'on ) peut voir &#224; l'occasion Marie Marguerite Dugon Delaporte (c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233; locale, qui fut &#233;lue Miss Seine Maritime en son temps ... dans les ann&#233;es 1930) .


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> , on dit "je vais *au* Tréport")


et les golfeurs disent je _"par"_ au Tréport


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les golfeurs disent je _"par"_ au Tréport



Et les bretteurs : "je pare au Tréport, et à la fin de l'envoi, je touche (20 000F car je passe par la case départ !)"


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2007)

Une question:
pourquoi dis on "cul de sac" ? y compris en langue anglaise ?
et aussi pourquoi dire h&#244;pital avec un accent circonflexe pour supprimer le s de hospital avec que centre hospitalier lui n'a pas de d'accent circonflexe ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Une question:
> pourquoi dis on "cul de sac" ? y compris en langue anglaise ?
> et aussi pourquoi dire hôpital avec un accent circonflexe pour supprimer le s de hospital avec que centre hospitalier lui n'a pas de d'accent circonflexe ?




Parce que Hôpitalier c'est moche  et Hospital ça fait un peu anglais 

Mais pourquoi pas forest au lieu de forêt ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2007)

Ben moi je vais en dodo


----------



## Philippe (4 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> pourquoi dis on "cul de sac" ? y compris en langue anglaise ?



En fait le mot _cul_ n'a commencé à être ressenti comme "vulgaire" qu'assez récemment (au XVIIIe siècle pour être précis ) alors qu'il est de formation très ancienne.

_Cul-de-sac_ (mot composé s'écrivant normalement avec des traits d'union ) n'est qu'un des multiples dérivés du mot, apparus très tôt (_culotte_, _reculer_, _bousculer_... mais aussi _culbute_ qui a dès Rabelais un sens érotique) et qui n'ont pas la "force expressive"  de certains dérivés actuels que nous ne citerons pas par décence  :rateau:

Un cul-de-sac c'est une impasse, une voie sans issue comme peut l'être le fond d'un sac. Et pour la question sur l'anglais, je suppose qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'un emprunt, comme il en existe beaucoup (voir ici par exemple), de la langue anglaise à la langue française


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> _Cul-de-sac_ (mot composé s'écrivant normalement avec des traits d'union ) n'est qu'un des multiples dérivés du mot, apparus très tôt (_culotte_, _reculer_, _bousculer_... mais aussi _culbute_ qui a dès Rabelais un sens érotique) et qui n'ont pas la "force expressive"  de certains dérivés actuels que nous ne citerons pas par décence  :rateau:
> 
> Un cul-de-sac c'est une impasse, une voie sans issue comme peut l'être le fond d'un sac. Et pour la question sur l'anglais, je suppose qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'un emprunt, comme il en existe beaucoup (voir ici par exemple), de la langue anglaise à la langue française


Et un "_fond de culotte_" se compose d'1/4 de crème de cassis et 3/4 de Suze, mélange que l'on peut compléter d'un peu d'eau ou de limonade, au choix...


----------



## Philippe (4 Juillet 2007)

Un mélange détonnant dirait-on ; peut-être éviter de le boire cul sec ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Un mélange détonnant dirait-on ; peut-être éviter de le boire cul sec ? :rateau:


Faut surtout aimer la Suze !....


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut surtout aimer la Suze !....



La Suze... oui... mais seulement si l'on s'en sert.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un "_fond de culotte_" se compose d'1/4 de crème de cassis et 3/4 de Suze, mélange que l'on peut compléter d'un peu d'eau ou de limonade, au choix...



Mettre de l'eau dans la suze-cassis, c'est bien des idées de normand*, ça 

Moi on m'avait dit que les normands disaient : "euh" ou alors "heu" parce qu'ils n'arrivaient pas à se décider  mais c'était du temps où les normands étaient encore les hommes du nord et qu'ils n'avaient pas perdu leur hache


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut surtout aimer la Suze !....



Et il aggrave son cas : la suze, l'Aveze, la Salers, je passe sur les variantes aussi nombreuses que locales qu'on peut trouver au fin fond de l'Auvergne sont des produits bénis des dieux. La gentiane, c'est que du bonheur 

(Éviter quand même la recette de vin de gentiane qu'avait essayé ma grand-mère ayant oublié les détails normalement sans importance mais justement pas dans ce cas, c'est-à-dire le temps qu'on laisse macérer la gentiane dans le vin blanc. Je vous assure, 15 jours, ça fait beaucoup  Si vous voulez avoir la même gueule de bois qu'après une anesthésie chez le dentiste mais sans piqure, c'est la bonne recette )


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Un mélange détonnant dirait-on ; peut-être éviter de le boire cul sec ? :rateau:



Boire cul-sec, c'est un truc de cul-terreux !


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mettre de l'eau dans la suze-cassis, c'est bien des id&#233;es de normand*, &#231;a


Tsss, tsss...
J'ai vu se faire ce rajout de flotte &#224; ce cocktail dans d'autres r&#233;gions... 
Pis d'toute fa&#231;on... pou&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrrkk !!... avec ou Sanzot sans eau...  



Luc G a dit:


> Moi on m'avait dit que les normands disaient : "euh" ou alors "heu" parce qu'ils n'arrivaient pas &#224; se d&#233;cider  mais c'&#233;tait du temps o&#249; les normands &#233;taient encore les hommes du nord et qu'ils n'avaient pas perdu leur hache


Allez-y, allez-y, chuis pas plus normand qu'autre chose !... :rateau: 

[mode normand on]O&#249; k'c'est ti qu'y sont les normands, d&#232;s !... [/mode normand off]





Luc G a dit:


> Boire cul-sec, c'est un truc de cul-terreux !


Et le "d&#233;collage" ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Mettre de l'eau dans la suze-cassis, c'est bien des idées de normand*, ça
> 
> Moi on m'avait dit que les normands disaient : "euh" ou alors "heu" parce qu'ils n'arrivaient pas à se décider  mais c'était du temps où les normands étaient encore les hommes du nord et qu'ils n'avaient pas perdu leur hache


Et comme la question ici  c'est de savoir si on met des " heu " dans l' O ou pas...
( je sors , me faire cuire un oeuf, bien sûr)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> *Une* question:
> pourquoi dis on "cul de sac" ? y compris en langue anglaise ?
> et aussi pourquoi dire hôpital avec un accent circonflexe pour supprimer le s de hospital avec que centre hospitalier lui n'a pas de d'accent circonflexe ?



Et pourquoi tu sais pas compter jusqu'à deux ? 





Pharmacos a dit:


> Parce que Hôpitalier c'est moche  et Hospital ça fait un peu anglais
> 
> Mais pourquoi pas forest au lieu de forêt ?



Parce que ça fait un peu anglais


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> la suze, l'Aveze, la Salers, je passe sur les variantes aussi nombreuses que locales qu'on peut trouver au fin fond de l'Auvergne



Alors pour l'Aveze, je sais p&#244;, mais la Suze et la Salers, &#231;a n'est pas plus auvergnat que moi :

La Salers, c'est le Limousin, au 19&#232;me si&#232;cle (St Hyppolite, en Corr&#232;ze, pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis), et la Suze a vu le jour en 1885 &#224; la distillerie Rousseau, Laurens et Moureaux &#224; Maisons-Alfort (Val de Marne, th&#233;atre de ma jeunesse motocycliste), sur la base d'une recette achet&#233;e en Suisse par Fernand Moureaux.

Non mais 





Luc G a dit:


> Boire cul-sec, c'est un truc de cul-terreux !



Le traiter de cul terreux, c'est un coup &#224; ce qu'il te mette cul par dessus t&#234;te, &#231;a !


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que ça fait un peu anglais


 
D'accord


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais pourquoi pas forest au lieu de forêt ?



_Cours Forêt, cours_
 
( je sors, en courrant)


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour l'Aveze, je sais pô, mais la Suze et la Salers, ça n'est pas plus auvergnat que moi :
> 
> La Salers, c'est le Limousin, au 19ème siècle (St Hyppolite, en Corrèze, pour être précis), et la Suze a vu le jour en 1885 à la distillerie Rousseau, Laurens et Moureaux à Maisons-Alfort (Val de Marne, théatre de ma jeunesse motocycliste), sur la base d'une recette achetée en Suisse par Fernand Moureaux.
> 
> Non mais




L'Aveze, ça vient du Cantal.
Elle est bien auvergnate, celle-là.

Bon, ceci dit, là où Luc a pas tort, c'est que toutes ces boissons a base de gentiane, faut vraiment être un bougnat pour les boire.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (...)
> Bon, ceci dit, l&#224; o&#249; Luc a pas tort, c'est que toutes ces boissons a base de gentiane, faut vraiment &#234;tre un bougnat pour les boire.


Ou/et un "vieux" ?!....   


:casse:


----------



## toys (5 Juillet 2007)

j'ai une question a la con, mais au lieux de vouloir a out pris amélioré notre français pour quoi nous n'améliorerions pas la langue française?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

toys a dit:


> j'ai une question a la con, mais au lieux de vouloir a out pris amélioré notre français pour quoi nous n'améliorerions pas la langue française?


C'est vraiment une question à la toys con..... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

toys a dit:


> j'ai une question a la con, mais au lieux de vouloir a out pris amélioré notre français pour quoi nous n'améliorerions pas la langue française?



si tu reviens au sujet de base (ah humm  ) , c'est un simple outil pratique pour améliorer notre français entre nous, pour les grandes idées phylosophiques c'est ailleurs du coté des immortels


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Ph*i*losophique&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> si tu reviens au sujet de base (ah humm  ) , c'est un simple outil pratique pour améliorer notre français entre nous, pour les grandes idées phylosophiques c'est ailleurs du coté des immortels





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4323916 a dit:
			
		

> Ph*i*losophique



Il aura confondu avec "phyloxera" ...


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, s'il fallait attendre des (soi-disant) immortels qu'ils "am&#233;liorent" la langue, on ne serait pas rendu, voyez. De toutes fa&#231;ons, si chacun peut am&#233;liorer sa ma&#238;trise de la langue, la langue en tant que telle n'est pas &#224; am&#233;liorer mais &#224; faire vivre et &#233;voluer.

L'Acad&#233;mie Fran&#231;aise a certes son r&#244;le &#224; jouer et une influence non n&#233;gligeable mais c'est tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre la composante fondamentale des &#233;volutions de la langue.

Pour vivifier/dynamiser notre fran&#231;ais ? On peut commencer par ma&#238;triser les r&#232;gles existantes, tout en apprenant en m&#234;me temps (ou apr&#232;s) &#224; les enfreindre. Un peu comme l'Oulipo le fait avec ses propres contraintes, par exemple. Et puis : soyons cr&#233;atifs ! N'h&#233;sitons pas &#224; emprunter du vocabulaire de-ci de-l&#224;, inventons des mots, des locutions, des jactances etc.

Surtout, il faut qu'il y ait du sens &#224; donner &#224; ce qui est produit.

PS : Immortels, _my foot_ ... Je suis toujours surpris de ce genre d'image r&#233;currente.


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, s'il fallait attendre des (soi-disant) immortels qu'ils "am&#233;liorent" la langue, on ne serait pas rendu, voyez.




T'as raison. 
D'autant que, comme ils sont immortels, ils prennent leur temps.
La derni&#232;re &#233;dition compl&#232;te du dictionnaire de l'acad&#233;mie date de 1935. C'&#233;tait la huiti&#232;me &#233;dition.
La 9&#176; &#233;dition sera publi&#233;e en trois tomes. Le premier des trois tomes a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; en 1992 (de A &#224; Enzyme). Le deuxi&#232;me tome a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; en 2000 (d'Eoc&#232;ne &#224; Mappemonde).
Le troisi&#232;me tome sera "prochainement" l&#224;, avec les 1300 correctifs et enrichissements apport&#233;s aux deux pr&#233;c&#233;dents tomes.

Bref, &#231;a se presse &#224; un train de s&#233;nateurs...

En fait, le dictionnaire de l'Acad&#233;mie est devenu quasiment inutile. Sa confection n'est que "valid&#233;e" par les types en vert. Elle est l'&#339;uvre d'un laboratoire CNRS a qui l'on a confi&#233; une mission plus globale de diffusion et de conservation de la langue, l'ATILF (qui produit l'admirable Tr&#233;sor de la Langue Fran&#231;aise informatis&#233; : 100 000 mots, soit 40 000 de plus que le Dictionnaire de l'acad&#233;mie).

Le gros du boulot des sages, c'est les 60 prix litt&#233;raires qu'ils distribuent chaque ann&#233;e.

Mais comme l'&#233;tablissement du dictionnaire fait partie des missions constituantes, on ne peut pas l'enlever...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En même temps, s'il fallait attendre des (soi-disant) immortels qu'ils "améliorent" la langue, on ne serait pas rendu, voyez. De toutes façons, si chacun peut améliorer sa maîtrise de la langue, la langue en tant que telle n'est pas à améliorer mais à faire vivre et évoluer.


oui



> L'Académie Française a certes son rôle à jouer et une influence non négligeable mais c'est très loin d'être la composante fondamentale des évolutions de la langue.


La Camomille  Française sert avant tout d'Institution " garante" plus qu'accompagnatrice ou piloteuse de changement  et son influence est j'ose le dire de plus en plus négligeable.


> Pour vivifier/dynamiser notre français ? On peut commencer par maîtriser les règles existantes, tout en apprenant en même temps (ou après) à les enfreindre. Un peu comme l'Oulipo le fait avec ses propres contraintes, par exemple.


Je crois que je l'ai déjà dit mais l'Oulipo est bien vivant et actif
Il y a toujours des conférences, des rencontres et des expériences ( dont avec le multimedia, certains des Oulipos ont... des Macs)


> PS : Immortels, _my foot_ ... Je suis toujours surpris de ce genre d'image récurrente.


 ca vient de la devise  de l'Académie Française
" A l'immortalité"
( de la  langue, pas des académiciens)


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323916 a dit:
			
		

> Ph*i*losophique&#8230;



tiens je viens de relire le premier post de ce fil, il [oubli](verbe &#234;tre = est[/oubli] bien ce petit gars    


naas a dit:


> Bonjour
> JE tente une petite exp&#233;rience &#224; vous de la concr&#233;tiser:
> 
> Ils y a quelques frottements &#224; propos du fran&#231;ais et de son usage, alors plut&#244;t que d'opposer la libert&#233; de pens&#233;e et l'orthographe je vous propose ici de parler du fran&#231;ais de votre fran&#231;ais et qu'ensemble nous l'am&#233;liorons, sans jugements ni moqueries (c'est tr&#232;s important sans moqueries  ).
> ...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> tiens je viens de relire le premier post de ce fil, il*----*bien ce petit gars


Manque le verbe 

Auto-satisfaction
Auto satisfashion

J'hésite :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

courir, c'est le verbe courir
courir signifie:
poster vite avant de fermer le pc du boulot viiiiite pour courir vers le tigre et courir vers la maison


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Tu pensais que je me moquais ? Il va falloir que je te rappelle la diff&#233;rence&#8230; Et puis si tu veux, tu peux signaler mon post &#224; la mod&#233;ration&#8230;


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324098 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis si tu veux, tu peux signaler mon post &#224; la mod&#233;ration&#8230;


Pff, un jour j'ai pos&#233; une alerte sur un post de benjamin eh bien, tu peux me croire il n'y a pas eu de suites&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a c'est parce que c'&#233;tait pas au bar ! Crois-moi qu'il l'aurait senti passer !

Et d'abord, c'est qui ce Benjamin dont tout le monde parle ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En fait, le dictionnaire de l'Académie est devenu quasiment inutile. Sa confection n'est que "validée" par les types en vert. Elle est l'uvre d'un laboratoire CNRS a qui l'on a confié une mission plus globale de diffusion et de conservation de la langue, l'ATILF (qui produit l'admirable Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé : 100 000 mots, soit 40 000 de plus que le Dictionnaire de l'académie).


A propos du Trésor de la langue française.
Jai acheté, tout guilleret, le DVD quand il est sorti pour Mac OS X. Las ! Depuis la mise à jour 10.4.7 ou 8, le TLFi ne fonctionne plus. Symptôme : je tape dans la case idoine un mot à rechercher. Le TLFi affiche une liste dentrées. Et puis plus rien : ces liens ne sont point cliquables, que ce soit avec Safari ou un autre butineur. Diantre ! Que faire ?

Me voilà courroucé, palsembleu


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2007)

Par exemple en irlande aucune institution ne prends soin de l'anglais, c'est un langue pratiqu&#233;e subi&#233;e modifi&#233;e mais non document&#233;e ou ma&#238;tris&#233;e.
C'est quelque peu d&#233;routant pour un fran&#231;ais habitu&#233; &#224; l'acad&#233;mie fran&#231;aise et la publication de son dictionnaire.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour l'Aveze, je sais pô, mais la Suze et la Salers, ça n'est pas plus auvergnat que moi :
> 
> La Salers, c'est le Limousin, au 19ème siècle (St Hyppolite, en Corrèze, pour être précis), et la Suze a vu le jour en 1885 à la distillerie Rousseau, Laurens et Moureaux à Maisons-Alfort (Val de Marne, théatre de ma jeunesse motocycliste), sur la base d'une recette achetée en Suisse par Fernand Moureaux.
> 
> Non mais



Je voulais simplement dire qu'il y avait plein d'apéritifs à base de gentiane en Auvergne, et non pas qu'il n'y en avait pas ailleurs.

Ceci dit, le fait que la Salers ait été créée par un corrézien n'empêche pas que son nom vienne d'Auvergne, c'est d'ailleurs dit explicitement sur le site du corrézien (que tu aurais du lire en entier ) et qu'elle est faite avec de la gentiane venue d'Auvergne (ce qui est dit tout aussi explicitement) même si je les soupçonne d'utiliser aussi de la gentiane lozérienne 

Alors, oui, la Salers, c'est auvergnat comme la bonne ville de Salers. De toutes façon, les corréziens de la montagne comme les lozériens du nord ont un petit côté auvergnat 

PS Si l'envie de faire des décoctions de gentiane vous prend, ne confondez pas avec le baraïre (le vérâtre blanc en français) avec lequel il y a régulièrement des empoisonnements mortels. Et accessoirement, musclez-vous parce qu'arracher les vieilles racines de gentiane (jaune, pas les gentianes bleues évidemment), ça se fait pas avec un opinel


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> A propos du Trésor de la langue française.
> Jai acheté, tout guilleret, le DVD quand il est sorti pour Mac OS X. Las ! Depuis la mise à jour 10.4.7 ou 8, le TLFi ne fonctionne plus. Symptôme : je tape dans la case idoine un mot à rechercher. Le TLFi affiche une liste dentrées. Et puis plus rien : ces liens ne sont point cliquables, que ce soit avec Safari ou un autre butineur. Diantre ! Que faire ?
> 
> Me voilà courroucé, palsembleu



Ne serait-ce point un problème de version java ? revenue à une version antérieure


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ne serait-ce point un problème de version java ? revenue à une version antérieure


Cest bien possible. Javoue que je ny avais pas pensé :rateau: 

Mais comment ? Japplique scrupuleusement les mises à jour de Mac OS X. Comment Java serait-il revenu à une version antérieure ? Bizarre


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Cest bien possible. Javoue que je ny avais pas pensé :rateau:
> 
> Mais comment ? Japplique scrupuleusement les mises à jour de Mac OS X. Comment Java serait-il revenu à une version antérieure ? Bizarre



Moi non plus , c'est vraiment une idée en l'air parce qu'il me semble bien que le TLF utilise java et une version pas trop vieille.

Ceci dit, ça peut être un truc plus bête de plugins ou de caches qui se croisent les bras. J'ai un souci pas forcément très différent avec la dernière version de geoportail qui ne marche plus sous safari chez moi (mais elle marche sous firefox, ce n'est donc pas directement sur les bases apple que ça coince), les outils ne se chargent jamais alors que j'y arrivais avec la beta. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher plus loin.

J'avais eu des petits pbs d'affichage avec la version internet du tlfi qui n'affichait pas systématiquement le texte des articles mais parfois un cadre vide.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

&#8230; D&#8217;o&#249; la question : comment puis-je savoir quelle version de Java j&#8217;ai sur mon Power Mac ? Une recherche &#8220;Java&#8221; dans Spotla&#239;te donne un trillion de dossiers, je ne suis gu&#232;re avanc&#233; :mouais:


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Me voilà courroucé, palsembleu


Tellement courroucé que tu te trompes, très cher. On disait "ma lire (italienne)", on dit "ma lyre" lorsqu'on se prend pour Appollon. Ou _*mon ire*_ lorsqu'on n'est pas content ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour l'orientation nouvelle et technique de ce fil


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Doù la question : comment puis-je savoir quelle version de Java jai sur mon Power Mac ? Une recherche Java dans Spotlaïte donne un trillion de dossiers, je ne suis guère avancé :mouais:


C'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression d'être dans mon forum (Mac OS X) ... On transfère ?  

Bon, le plus simple, comme ça, c'est : ouvrir un Terminal et y taper : 
	
	



```
java -version
```
suivi de _enter_.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Le plus simple aurait &#233;t&#233; d'utiliser une fonction absolument fabuleuse de ce forum : le message priv&#233;&#8230;
Mais bon.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Tellement courroucé que tu te trompes, très cher. On disait "ma lire (italienne)", on dit "ma lyre" lorsqu'on se prend pour Appollon. Ou _*mon ire*_ lorsqu'on n'est pas content ...


Cest ma foi vrai !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ```
> java -version
> ```
> suivi de _enter_.


= 
java version "1.5.0_07"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_07-164)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_07-87, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression d'être dans mon forum (Mac OS X) ... On transfère ?


:rose: 
Je me suis laissé aller, ce doit être des réminiscences d'arts mineurs :
"Quand le jazz, quand le jazz est là, la java, la java n'est plus là" 

Ce qui nous ramène à la question aussi vieille que le monde du masculin/féminin (de java, ça va de soi)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression d'être dans mon forum (Mac OS X) ... On transfère ?


<tousse tousse>
:rose: Désolé on digresse, on digresse


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324201 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'orientation nouvelle et technique de ce fil





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4324203 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple aurait été d'utiliser une fonction absolument fabuleuse de ce forum : le message privé
> Mais bon.



Ah bon ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un "_fond de culotte_" se compose d'1/4 de cr&#232;me de cassis et 3/4 de Suze, m&#233;lange que l'on peut compl&#233;ter d'un peu d'eau ou de limonade, au choix...



Et bien sur vous savez pourquoi on appelle &#231;a un fond de culotte???  


edit: Oula d&#233;sol&#233;e... J'avais pas vu que d&#233;j&#224; 3 pages avaient &#233;t&#233; remplies depuis ce post... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit, le fait que la Salers ait &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e par un corr&#233;zien n'emp&#234;che pas que son nom vienne d'Auvergne, c'est d'ailleurs dit explicitement sur le site du corr&#233;zien



Deux d&#233;tails :

1) &#199;a me surprendrait que le corr&#233;zien en question ait eu un site, vu qu'il est d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; avant la guerre de 14, &#233;poque ou les sites internet ne courraient pas le web :mouais:

2) Les Cadillac trouvent l'origine de leur nom dans une ville gasconne, pourtant, on consid&#232;re bien que ce sont des voitures am&#233;ricaines, bien qu'en grande partie construites au moyen d'acier chinois


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

@Nexka: Tu vas finir dans un cul-de-basse-fosse


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux détails :
> 
> 1) Ça me surprendrait que le corrézien en question ait eu un site, vu qu'il est décédé avant la guerre de 14, époque ou les sites internet ne courraient pas le web :mouais:



Il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui que ne veut pas voir le site  Pour sûr qu'il n'existait pas quand il est mort mais ses successeurs vantent l'Auvergne qui l'avait subjugué 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Les Cadillac trouvent l'origine de leur nom dans une ville gasconne, pourtant, on considère bien que ce sont des voitures américaines, bien qu'en grande partie construites au moyen d'acier chinois



Que le nom de Salers soit utilisé ailleurs sans rapport avec l'Auvergne, on pourrait l'imaginer encore que Salers étant une AOC (de fromage ), ça reste à voir. Et comparer la Salers faite avec de la gentiane d'Auvergne avec une cadillac, c'est mélanger les torchons et les serviettes.  (même s'il est possible de se torcher à la Salers ) : l'argent comme l'acier n'ont pas d'odeur, la gentiane en a une.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324203 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple aurait été d'utiliser une fonction absolument fabuleuse de ce forum : le message privé
> Mais bon.




Je crois que Luc ne pratique ni le mp, ni le Cdb. Il ne pratique que la disgression. S'il veut. Ou pas. C'est comme ça. Perso, un type croisé catalan/lozérien, j'essaie pas de le faire changer d'avis.



Ah, d'ailleurs, quand je travaillais beaucoup en Lozère, j'avais de grandes discussions avec les indigènes sur l'appartenance de la Lozère granitique à un versant ou non. Et c'est vrai que beaucoup se considèrent comme des auvergnats. Tous ceux de la Margeride, tous ceux des gabales, et même une partie de ceux des causses.

Et c'est aussi valable pour une partie des limousins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et c'est aussi valable pour une partie des limousins.



Ouais ... Les rénégats du côté de Vassivière


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Bof&#8230; Je ne parlais pas qu'&#224; Luc, mais pour ce qu'on s'en fout, hein ? Au final, je pr&#233;f&#232;re qu'on me crache &#224; la gueule parce que j'ai honteusement priv&#233; quelqu'un d'acc&#232;s &#224; un fil plut&#244;t que de faire pot de fleurs&#8230; Je m'en rappellerai


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2007)

Houl&#224;. Toi, tu as le cafard, ou le bourdon, c'est selon. 
J'allais dire le vague &#224; l'&#226;me, mais non. Tu sais d'o&#249; &#231;a vient, alors que le vague &#224; l'&#226;me, on sait pas.
Non, t'as le _caffar_. C'est net. T'en as plein l'dos.


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi caffar ?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a m'a fait plu, c'est l'ancienne orthographe de cafard.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2007)

Un petit tour sur Canal Académie...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ça m'a fait plu, c'est l'ancienne orthographe de cafard.


 

Et comme dirait Obelix : "Ca me donne le scarabée" !*



*Asteris et les Legionnaires


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *Asteris et les Legionnaires


:mouais: 
un in&#233;dit?
 une contrefa&#231;on chinoise?
Ecrite par gaussini et houderzoo?

tu peux donner l'ann&#233;e et l'&#233;diteur?
-
PS ( o&#249; alors t'as encore pris une pile rose  , pourtant c'est marqu&#233; sur la boite  _ ne pas d&#233;passer la dose prescrite_)


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> :mouais:
> un inédit?
> une contrefaçon chinoise?
> Ecrite par gaussini et houderzoo?
> ...



Il n'est pas le seul à en prendre


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Il n'est pas le seul &#224; en prendre


 

ca me rappelle un vieux r&#233;bus  (de potache boutonneux )
je donne que partie de la solution 
il manque...  ***  dans un coin


----------



## rezba (7 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et comme dirait Obelix : "Ca me donne le scarabée" !*
> 
> 
> 
> **Asteris* et les Legionnaires



Astéris-de-veau ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

le plus marrant c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'album _asterix et les l&#233;gionnaires_
( ou alors  bien cach&#233


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Astéris-de-veau ?


Finalement, je préfère encore tes posts politiques. :rateau:   



pascalformac a dit:


> le plus marrant c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'album _asterix et les légionnaires_
> ( ou alors  bien caché)


"Astérix Légionnaire", il me semble.


----------



## rezba (7 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Finalement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re encore tes posts politiques. :rateau:
> 
> 
> "Ast&#233;rix L&#233;gionnaire", il me semble.




Moi c'est tes posts techniques. 

Sinon, il te semble bien.

"Et puis, toi tu penses, moi je suis." (p.42)


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Moi c'est tes posts techniques.
> 
> Sinon, il te semble bien.
> 
> "Et puis, toi tu penses, moi je suis." (p.42)



On va finir par nous appeler les _vaseux communicants_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Moi c'est tes posts techniques.
> 
> Sinon, il te semble bien.
> 
> "Et puis, toi tu penses, moi je suis." (p.42)



Et qui suis tu, ce ce post alerte ?  

Moi, j'ai entrepris l'entretien pluri-annuel des volets, ce week end, tel un Pilatre des temps modernes, je ponce ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qui suis tu, ce ce post alerte ?
> 
> Moi, j'ai entrepris l'entretien pluri-annuel des volets, ce week end, tel un Pilatre des temps modernes, je ponce ! :rateau:


Descartes ?   "Je ponce donc j'essuie"


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> :mouais:
> un in&#233;dit?
> une contrefa&#231;on chinoise?
> Ecrite par gaussini et houderzoo?
> ...


 
Elle &#233;tait jaune la pilule et c'&#233;tait marqu&#233; "&#224; prendre sans mod&#233;ration"    



pascalformac a dit:


> le plus marrant c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'album _asterix et les l&#233;gionnaires_
> ( ou alors bien cach&#233


 
Moui bon d'accord ma m&#233;moire d&#233;faille c'&#233;tait Asterix l&#233;gionnaire 



fredintosh a dit:


> "Ast&#233;rix L&#233;gionnaire", il me semble.


 

Merci fredintosh de confirmer mes r&#233;f&#233;rences


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce week end, tel un Pilatre des temps modernes, je ponce ! :rateau:


pour certains c'est weekend relax, sieste et commentaires au bar
( mode_ je pionce pis latte_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Descartes ?   "Je ponce donc j'essuie"



Ah nan, celle ci est vraiment trop éculée, tellement usée qu'on voit au travers ! Ça me surprend de toi, d'habitude si subtil :mouais:


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, celle ci est vraiment trop éculée, tellement usée qu'on voit au travers ! Ça me surprend de toi, d'habitude si subtil :mouais:


Oui mais contrairement à toi, je ne ponce pas !

Et je pense encore moins !

Heureusement, de temps en temps je pionce.

:sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2007)

Dernièrement lors d'un soûper entourée de gens d'excellente compagnie, quelqu'un a parlé de "métro-sexuel"  La conversation a ensuite tourné autour de la signification du préfixe _métro_....

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé que dans metropolis, _metro_ signifie mère, donc metropolis = la ville mère.

Ma question est la suivante : quelle signifiaction donneriez-vous à _metro_ dans métro-sexuel ? :mouais: 

Avez-vous une idée vous qui jonglez si bien avec cette belle langue française ? 



_Edit : oui oui je sais c'est plein de perches tendues, mais j'espère que certains pourront me répondre le plus sérieusement du monde _


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2007)

Selon wikipedia... le pr&#233;fixe m&#233;tro- ferait dans ce cas allusion au c&#244;t&#233; m&#233;tropolitain de l'homme qui se retrouve affubl&#233; de ce terme.

Mais peut-&#234;tre d'autres ont-ils une id&#233;e, et veulent &#233;galement jongler avec cette belle langue?


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2007)

Ben quoi ? Pas de nouveaux m&#226;les en suisse ? 

(urbain, j'imagine..)


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Pas de nouveaux mâles en suisse ?



Ne va pas croire que la gente masculine helvète représentée sur MacG est une collection d'échantillons représentatifs du mâle helvète! Nous en avons aussi 

Ma question n'était pas la signification du terme en lui-même mais bien la provenance du préfixe métro dans ce mot-là...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Juillet 2007)

Désolé, mais le sujet du thread fait que je ne vais pas me retenir... :bebe:



Craquounette a dit:


> Ne va pas croire que la gente masculine




Là tu viens d'écrire la gentille masculine... 
Contrairement à ce que l'on entend trop souvent, on ne doit pas prononcer le "t" de "gent", qui désigne d'un groupe de personnes. Bref, pas grand chose à voir avec l'adjectif "gent", qui veut donc dire "gentille".

Bref on peut dire que la gent féminine est composée de gentes femmes et de méchantes femmes. 

A.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, mais le sujet du thread fait que je ne vais pas me retenir... :bebe:



Mais ne te retiens surtout pas! C'est mauvais pour la sant&#233; de tout garder &#224; l'int&#233;rieur... Faut savoir ext&#233;rioriser 




Adrienhb a dit:


> L&#224; tu viens d'&#233;crire la gentille masculine...
> Contrairement &#224; ce que l'on entend trop souvent, on ne doit pas prononcer le "t" de "gent", qui d&#233;signe d'un groupe de personnes. Bref, pas grand chose &#224; voir avec l'adjectif "gent", qui veut donc dire "gentille".
> 
> Bref on peut dire que la gent f&#233;minine est compos&#233;e de gentes femmes et de m&#233;chantes femmes.
> ...



Merci pour la correction et la pr&#233;cision


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Contrairement &#224; ce que l'on entend trop souvent, on ne doit pas prononcer le "t" de "gent", qui d&#233;signe d'un groupe de personnes. Bref, pas grand chose &#224; voir avec l'adjectif "gent", qui veut donc dire "gentille".
> 
> Bref on peut dire que la gent f&#233;minine est compos&#233;e de gentes femmes et de m&#233;chantes femmes.


pour completer


> Gent (nom) et gente (adjectif)
> Substantif f&#233;minin singulier, gent d&#233;signe une nation, un peuple, un ensemble d&#8217;individus poss&#233;dant des caract&#233;ristiques communes. On l&#8217;utilise fr&#233;quemment dans l&#8217;expression la gent f&#233;minine, mais on pourrait tout aussi bien dire la gent masculine. Le mot est invariable. L&#8217;adjectif gent, gente, en revanche, qui signifie plaisant, gracieux, d&#233;licat, peut s&#8217;&#233;crire avec un e (une gente dame).


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> ...Ma question n'&#233;tait pas la signification du terme en lui-m&#234;me mais bien la provenance du pr&#233;fixe m&#233;tro dans ce mot-l&#224;...


Le pr&#233;fixe m&#233;tro pourrait venir du grec "metron" (!) et signifier mesure comme dans m&#233;trologie ou m&#233;tronome.
Les pr&#233;tentieux qui ont fabriqu&#233; le terme m&#233;tro-sexuel ont sans doute voulu faire croire que leur sexe &#233;tait d'une mesure suffisamment grande pour en parler.

 :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)

Sinon y a &#231;a, selon la d&#233;sensyclop&#233;die:



> On peut d&#233;gager une autre d&#233;finition du terme m&#233;trosexuel de son &#233;tymologie, il s'agit de pratiques sexuelles de groupe qui ont lieu dans le m&#233;tro et autres transport en communs parfois mal &#233;clair&#233;s ou bien de personnes manifestement perverses s'adonnant &#224; ces pratiques honteuses et vachement exhibitionnistes.



On peut voir quelques m&#233;trosexuels &#224; l'&#339;uvre dans cette vid&#233;o.


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2007)

Mais quand va donc s'arrêter l'égratignure de la langue ?

Après de longues et épuisantes recherches, une autre possibité
est à prendre en considération.
L'adjectif métrosexuel serait dû à un défaut de prononciation
et il faudrait entendre métérosexuel, c'est-à-dire m'hétérosexuel.
Il s'agirait alors d'une marque de mépris proférée à l'encontre
des hétérosexuels (espèce sans utilité et en voie de disparition).

Ne rejetons pas non plus l'hypothèse selon laquelle
métrosexuel serait une déformation de météosexuel.
L'emploi de cet adjectif manifesterait la volonté d'assimiler
l'activité sexuelle à un phénomène atmosphérique.
Seuls quelques employés, grassement payés, de la propagande
télévisuelle ont le droit d'en parler.

Enfin il semblerait, supposition non dépourvue de sens, que
métrosexuel ne serait que la contraction de "mais trop sexuel"
ou même de "mes ... trop sexuelles".


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2007)

Mais trop, c'est trop !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais trop, c'est trop !


Tiens , elle était à peine téléphonée celle là ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tiens , elle était à peine téléphonée celle là ...



Alors "Mais trop aubert" cherchez l'rer !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Juillet 2007)

Tout à lheure je lisais dans un journal lexpression « situation de crise » à propos dun pays. Et je demandais sil ne sagit pas dun pléonasme, une crise étant, il me semble, une situation  

Quen pensez-vous ? Pléonasme ou pas ?


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

Ce sont des expressions toute faite comme il en existe beaucoup.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour s&#251;r.

Bon, h&#233; bien, je voudrais pousser ici un petit coup de gueule !
J'en ai marre de voir la conjonction de coordonation "or" &#233;crite "hors". &#199;a me fatigue : au bureau, sur MacG&#233;, dans les mails que je re&#231;ois. Marre ! 
Voil&#224;, l'est fini, mon coup de gueule


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'en ai marre de voir la conjonction de coordonation "or" écrite "hors".



Pour les donations, tu peux aussi les faire en argent, il n'y a pas que l'or dans la vie


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Tout à lheure je lisais dans un journal lexpression « situation de crise » à propos dun pays. Et je demandais sil ne sagit pas dun pléonasme, une crise étant, il me semble, une situation
> 
> Quen pensez-vous ? Pléonasme ou pas ?



Je ne vois pas là de pléonasme : toutes les situations ne sont pas de crise, le mot "crise" apporte donc une information supplémentaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le pléonasme


----------



## yzykom (10 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour sûr.
> 
> Bon, hé bien, je voudrais pousser ici un petit coup de gueule !
> J'en ai marre de voir la conjonction de coordonation "or" écrite "hors". Ça me fatigue : au bureau, sur MacGé, dans les mails que je reçois. Marre !
> Voilà, l'est fini, mon coup de gueule



_Or_ doncques le voilà _hors_ de lui.  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> _Or_ doncques le voilà _hors_ de lui.  :rateau:



Non non, selon mes infos, c'est "or donc", la forme médiévale, c'était "adoncque" ou "addoncque", (je ne me souviens plus très bien, 2 d, je crois, mais pas sûr) : "addoncque messire, il ne vous sied point de me voir seant ?".


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, selon mes infos, c'est "or donc", la forme médiévale, c'était "adoncque" ou "addoncque", (je ne me souviens plus très bien, 2 d, je crois, mais pas sûr) : "addoncque messire, il ne vous sied point de me voir seant ?".


"Adonc, me dit la bachelette"

La Fontaine _Janot et Catin_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> "Adonc, me dit la bachelette"
> 
> La Fontaine _Janot et Catin_



Donc, quatre ou cinq si&#232;cles plus t&#244;t, &#231;a devait &#234;tre "adoncque", avec un seul "d"


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, selon mes infos, c'est "or donc", la forme m&#233;di&#233;vale, c'&#233;tait "adoncque" ou "addoncque", (je ne me souviens plus tr&#232;s bien, 2 d, je crois, mais pas s&#251;r) : "addoncque messire, il ne vous sied point de me voir seant ?".


Non, pas vraiment.

_adonc_, ou _adoncque_, ou _adoncque_, &#231;a signifiait "alors, maintenant", ce qui n'est pas pareil que _donc_, qui indique une voie de cons&#233;quence.
On utilise plus _adonc_ (ou _adoncque_). 
_Donc_ est un mot en soi, qui vient du "_dunc_" latin. On &#233;crivait _donc_ ou _doncque_.
Pour tous ces mots, les formes en "_onc_" ou en "_oncques_" &#233;taient concurrentes, et c'est la forme en "onc" qui s'impose d&#232;s le premier dictionnaire de l'acad&#233;mie, parce qu'elle permet l'&#233;lision (le "allons donc" que certains prononcent "allons don").


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

Par contre comme appeau pour la chasse au rezba, ce genre de discussion est d'une efficacit&#233; redoutable 

J'&#233;tais s&#251;r que tu allais venir nous donner l'explication finale


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2007)

Salaud ! Mon premier post en 4 jours !


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2007)

"Onc onc onc" s'écria le canard.


----------



## obi wan (10 Juillet 2007)

Habah voilà ici je vais pouvoir crier un peu  :
À tous ceux qui me lisent et utilisent cette expression fort appréciée de nos jours :
"Aux jours d'aujourd'hui" ne veut rien mais alors vraiment rien dire, et c'est certainement la tournure la plus laide que j'aie jamais entendue.

Et je l'entends de plus en plus, et à chaque fois je me retiens de relever...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Habah voil&#224; ici je vais pouvoir crier un peu  :
> &#192; tous ceux qui me lisent et utilisent cette expression fort appr&#233;ci&#233;e de nos jours :
> "Au*x* jour*s* d'aujourd'hui" ne veut rien mais alors vraiment rien dire, et c'est certainement la tournure la plus laide que j'aie jamais entendue.
> 
> Et je l'entends de plus en plus, et &#224; chaque fois je me retiens de relever...


Au jour d'aujourd'hui t'as raison mais au singulier&#8230;  

Trouv&#233; ceci&#8230;

J'aime bien l'explication par les poils&#8230;  



			
				CSA a dit:
			
		

> . au jour d'aujourd'hui
> 
> Pl&#233;onasme devenu un v&#233;ritable tic de langage chez certains animateurs, l'expression "au jour d'aujourd'hui", qui appartient &#224; la langue famili&#232;re, est ressentie comme une forme d'insistance pour souligner l'opposition entre le temps actuel et le temps pass&#233;.
> 
> "Aujourd'hui" est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'origine un pl&#233;onasme puisque le mot est la contraction de "&#224; le jour d'hui", renforcement au XIIe si&#232;cle de l'adverbe de l'ancien fran&#231;ais "hui", le jour o&#249; l'on est, qui vient du latin "hodie", en ce jour. &#201;mile Littr&#233;, dont les nombreux travaux philologiques et lexicographiques devaient aboutir &#224; la publication du Dictionnaire de la langue fran&#231;aise (1863-1872), d&#233;non&#231;a vivement la forme "aujourd'hui", regrettant qu'on e&#251;t chang&#233; "hui" pour un &#233;quivalent si lourd. Que dirait-il de ce "pl&#233;onasme au carr&#233;" parfaitement inutile qu'est la formule "au jour d'aujourd'hui" ?


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2007)

Les tics de langage empoisonnent l'existence de ceux qui les entendent gentiment sans protester.

Celui-ci est particuli&#232;rement creux : au niveau de.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2007)

les "tics de langage", c'est compliqu&#233;.
On oscille entre " nouvelle forme" , &#233;volution, erreur ou contre-sens, qui souvent par l'utilisation ( surtout par les medias, immenses propagateurs) finissent par passer et s'imposer .
Et par ailleurs ceux qui sursautent finissent parfois par &#234;tre vus comme des rigides voire des r&#233;actionnaires.
Difficile de trouver la juste mesure.

Tiens je viens d'entendre un anglicisme par un journaliste
 " sur le long terme"


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

En fait , c'est assez dr&#244;le &#224; observer d'ailleurs, chaque corps de metier poss&#232;de ses propres expressions typiques.
lisez un article dans un journal en y regardant non pas le sujet mais les expressions, repetez cet exercice sur une semaine disons, vous verrez le nombre absolument effarant de "tics de langage" ...
il semblerait que leur utilisation r&#233;conforte l'auteur en lui fournissant la sensation d'une &#233;paisseur au contenu qu'il sait au fond n'&#234;tre qu'illusoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Les tics de langage empoisonnent l'existence de ceux qui les entendent gentiment sans protester.
> 
> Celui-ci est particuli&#232;rement creux : au niveau de.



Bon, il y a des erreurs, sur ton site, l&#224; :



> - Au sujet du gamin qui s&#8217;est cogn&#233; le genou dans la table basse : &#8220;il a mal au niveau du genou&#8221;.
> Traduction : il a mal au genou.



Ben nan, traduction : "il a mal _&#224; hauteur_ du genou (mais plus &#224; gauche)"   

Bon, s&#233;rieusement, maintenant :



naas a dit:


> En fait , c'est assez dr&#244;le &#224; observer d'ailleurs, chaque corps de metier poss&#232;de ses propres expressions typiques.
> lisez un article dans un journal en y regardant non pas le sujet mais les expressions, repetez cet exercice sur une semaine disons, vous verrez le nombre absolument effarant de "tics de langage" ...
> il semblerait que leur utilisation r&#233;conforte l'auteur en lui fournissant la sensation d'une &#233;paisseur au contenu qu'il sait au fond n'&#234;tre qu'illusoire.



Je ne vois pas trop en quoi le fait d'&#233;crire "au niveau de" &#224; la place de "en ce qui concerne" (parce que c'est bien l&#224; le sens de ce tic de langage, d'o&#249; ma plaisanterie sur "au niveau du genou) donne de l'&#233;paisseur &#224; un texte. "Au niveau de la conjoncture actuelle la morosit&#233; semble de mise" &#231;a ne fait pas plus "&#233;pais" (consistant) que "En ce qui concerne la conjoncture actuelle, la morosit&#233; semble de mise".

Non, je pense qu'il s'agit plut&#244;t d'une intrusion du langage oral dans le langage &#233;crit, suppos&#233; devoir &#234;tre plus correct, qui rel&#232;ve, &#224; mon avis, de ce que les auteurs peu inspir&#233;s consid&#232;rent comme une licence de style.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, traduction : "il a mal _à hauteur_ du genou (mais plus à gauche)"


 
Il n'a qu'un seul genou?


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il n'a qu'un seul genou?


Oui, un seul genou cogné. L'autre est dans le dos et sa tête est sous le bras droit (celui qui reste, le gauche ayant été sectionné au niveau de l'épaule par la tronçonneuse offerte par sa grand'mère au niveau du nouvel an).


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2007)

Oui parce que c'est &#233;galement une faute de fran&#231;ais de dire "il s'est fait mal au bras" ou "au genou". 

Sachant que l'on a chacun, pour autant que l'on soit normalement constitu&#233;, deux bras et deux genoux, il est plus correct de dire "il s'est fait mal &#224; un bras" ou "&#224; un genou". 

Et &#231;a vaut pour chaque membre qui fonctionne par paire...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui parce que c'est &#233;galement une faute de fran&#231;ais de dire "il s'est fait mal au bras" ou "au genou".
> 
> Sachant que l'on a chacun, pour autant que l'on soit normalement constitu&#233;, deux bras et deux genoux, il est plus correct de dire "il s'est fait mal &#224; un bras" ou "&#224; un genou".
> 
> Et &#231;a vaut pour chaque membre qui fonctionne par paire...


Pour un manchot d'un bras ou un unijambiste c'est bon par contre&#8230;


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

peut on &#234;tre manchot des deux bras ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> peut on être manchot des deux bras ?



Oui si on a plus les deux bras :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tiens je viens d'entendre un anglicisme par un journaliste
> " sur le long terme"



En parlant d'anglicisme, il y en a un qui est passé dans le langage courant et qui m'énerve au plus haut point : 'basé sur' en lieu et place de 'fondé sur'.
Et ce depuis qu'un prof de français (il y a donc quelques lustres) nous reprenait systématiquement : 'Ce sont les avions qui sont basés !'


----------



## spud34 (11 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> En parlant d'anglicisme, il y en a un qui est passé dans le langage courant et qui m'énerve au plus haut point : 'basé sur' en lieu et place de 'fondé sur'.
> Et ce depuis qu'un prof de français (il y a donc quelques lustres) nous reprenait systématiquement : 'Ce sont les avions qui sont basés !'



"Baser sur" dans le sens de "reposer" est passé dans le langage courant (dixit Le Robert). Je sais, certaines expressions écorchent les oreilles, mais il faut reconnaître que la langue n'est pas figée, c'est peut-être pas plus mal.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Dans la série les anglicismes insupportables ():
"Je supporte l'équipe de ceci ou cela"

Aaaaaaaargh!!!!!

A.

ps:
Et en même temps, je reconnais que soutenir, encourager me semblent un peu faibles pour décrire ce qui se passe dans une tribune...


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2007)

Oui, je ne suis pas confortable non plus avec cette expression.











_Bon, merci de ne pas trop diluer vos remarques constructives dans l&#8217;anecdotique. _


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Oups désolé....

Bon j'espère que je ne vais pas être trop diluer si je vous demande la confirmation suivante:
Dans la phrase "cette soirée qui fut dès plus agréable et dès plus animée", je ne me trompe pas il faut bien écrire "des"? Un ami me soutient que non. Si j'ai raison, que puis-je lui dire pour lui montrer qu'il se trompe,
Aussi, faut-il un s à "agréable" et à "animée"?

Merci.

A.


----------



## spud34 (11 Juillet 2007)

Cette expression sert à inclure une occurence dans un groupe; elle signifie ici que cette soirée fait partie des soirées les plus animées, on a donc besoin de l'aricle indéfini ("de les") et pas du tout d'une conjonction de coordination... Il est grave ton ami


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Cette expression sert à inclure une occurence dans un groupe; elle signifie ici que cette soirée fait partie des soirées les plus animées, on a donc besoin de l'aricle indéfini ("de les") et pas du tout d'une conjonction de coordination... Il est grave ton ami



Merci.
Et donc il faut accorder les adjéctifs?

A.


----------



## spud34 (11 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Merci.
> Et donc il faut accorder les adjéctifs?
> 
> A.



Ah oui, comme toujours


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Merci.
> Et donc il faut accorder les adjéctifs?
> 
> A.


Oui. « Une soirée des plus agréables et des plus animées », sous-entendu « une soirée parmi les plus agréables et les plus animées des soirées que j'ai vécues ».


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2007)

adjectif(s) et pas adj&#233;ctif(s)


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Merci.
Alors avec cette tournure de phrase, l'accord est souvent oublié j'ai l'impression...

(Mais pourquoi j'ai mis un accent à adjectif moi... :rose

A.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Dans la phrase "cette soirée qui fut dès plus agréable et dès plus animée"


Tu lui dis aussi

  que "d*è*s" c'est une locution qui a 2 emplois proches
- désormais , à partir de, dorénavant
dès à présent , dès le départ , dès qu'il ferma la porte 
ou
-indicatif de lieu :
 Dès l'entrèe


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ça y'est. La censure, l'inquisition, que dis-je ! l'Opus Dei !
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, d'accord, on arrête de bouffer des curés, promis.


Ne devrait-on pas dire : _"... on arrête de bouffer *du* curé..."_, plutôt ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2007)

ca dépend
en géneral c'est du curé , sauf dans certains pensionnats chers à Montherlant 

( service par lots ) 

( et hop je sors)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca d&#233;pend
> en g&#233;neral c'est du cur&#233; , sauf dans certains pensionnats chers &#224; Montherlant


C'est bien pour pr&#233;venir ce genre de remarques idiotes que Montherlant avait interdit qu'on jou&#226;t &#171; La Ville dont le Prince est un enfant &#187; sans qu'il fut directement int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; la mise &#224; sc&#232;ne. Parce que les gens ordinaires salissent tout. Bref (tr&#232;s gros soupir).


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2007)

Bien s&#251;r ,  c'est connu les gens " ordinaires" sont si  b&#234;tes et malveillants ( incultes !).
C'est sans doute pour ca qu'il est n&#233;cessaire de leur imposer des grilles d'analyse des &#233;lites &#233;clair&#233;es elles .
A propos 
Montherlant est il r&#233;incarn&#233;?
Parce que des mises en scene de la" Ville ..." y en a eu un paquet depuis son d&#233;c&#232;s...
Y compris t&#233;l&#233;visuelles... ( quoi , les masses ont vu ca? Sans filtre? Sans 250 pr&#233;faces et autres explications de texte?)


----------



## Nephou (12 Juillet 2007)

je ne vais quand m&#234;me pas transf&#233;rer ce fil de discussion dans _le comptoir_ quand m&#234;me


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2007)

Tiens je viens de me prendre une réflexion parce que j'utilisais "poubelliser" qui, certes n'est peut-être pas dans le dictionnaire, mais qui mériterait d'y figurer

*Poubelliser* : Verbe du 1er groupe

Définition : Utilisé pour une action consistant à déplacer un élément n'étant plus indispensable vers un lieu de recyclage ou d'élimination. Communément en informatique consiste à glisser un élément à supprimer vers un icône représentant une poubelle

Dérivé : Poubellisable (susceptible d'être poubellisé)

Je dépose un © sur ce terme avant de le proposer à l'académie Française


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> ...vers un icône...



icône : substantif féminin. Une icône .../...


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s bien, comme n&#233;ologisme. Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on te ferait des remontrances.
&#192; moins que sous le pseudonyme de ton critique se cache un descendant exc&#233;d&#233; du pr&#233;fet ...

Je vous soumets un sujet de r&#233;flexion : ne pensez-vous pas que l'anglais est, finalement, plus conservateur quant au sens des mots, que le fran&#231;ais. Deux exemples.

librairie [library] : en fran&#231;ais, le sens est pass&#233; de biblioth&#232;que &#224; "magasin o&#249; l'on vend des livres" tandis que l'anglais a conserv&#233; le sens ancien, celui de notre bon vieux Montaigne (ah ! Montaigne !)
d&#233;ception [deception] : l&#224; encore l'anglais a conserv&#233; le sens du moyen fran&#231;ais.
J'en avais d'autres en t&#234;tes mais, outre que mon fil serait trop long, ils se sont &#233;chapp&#233;s de mon petit cr&#226;ne.

Z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Philippe (13 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> icône : substantif féminin. Une icône .../...



Pas nécessairement. Le masculin est accepté par le Petit Robert au sens de _symbole graphique affiché sur un écran d'ordinateur_ mais il s'écrit alors sans accent circonflexe : _un icone_.

Cette orthographe est d'ailleurs celle que recommande le Petit Robert.

À propos de l'orthographe d'icône/icone, le débat fait rage sur certains forums linguistiques alors que dans le sens présent (_vocabulaire de l'informatique_) les dictionnaires sont partagés entre _icone_ et _icône_, bien qu'une préférence générale soit donnée à _icone_ (n.m. ou n.f.) par opposition à _icône_ (n.f.) qui serait réservé à la définition _peinture religieuse etc._


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2007)

ICÔNE, subst. fém. 
_LING._ _,,_Dans la classification de Peirce : type de signe qui opère par similitude de fait entre deux éléments; p. ex. : le dessin représentant une maison et la maison représentée`` (_Media _1971).

En fait je pense que *un icone* (masculin, sans accent circonflexe) est encore un anglicisme, un *avatar de icon*, neutre et sans accent en anglais, francisé en icone, masculin et sans accent.
Je n'ai rien contre les emprunts aux langues étrangères, bien au contraire, mais quand l'équivalent existe déjà en français - voir la définition citée -, je n'en vois pas l'utilité; tout comme, au hasard, 'challenge' qui a tendance à supplanter 'défi'.

Cela dit, travaillant dans l'informatique, je suis a mon grand dam le premier à utiliser ces anglicismes, dont mon métier use et abuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est amusant, quand-même, ce que les emprunts du français à l'anglais soulèvent les passions en France, chez certaines "élites intellectuelles", alors que les emprunts de l'anglais au français passent comme une lettre à la poste chez les anglos-saxons  

:mouais:


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est tr&#232;s bien, comme n&#233;ologisme. Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on te ferait des remontrances.
> &#192; moins que sous le pseudonyme de ton critique se cache un descendant exc&#233;d&#233; du pr&#233;fet ...
> 
> Je vous soumets un sujet de r&#233;flexion : ne pensez-vous pas que l'anglais est, finalement, plus conservateur quant au sens des mots, que le fran&#231;ais. Deux exemples.
> ...


Est-ce que ce n'est pas plut&#244;t une histoire d'histoire, justement ? Admettons que ces exemples fonctionnent, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas trouver leurs pendants dans le fran&#231;ais, et leurs contraires dans l'anglais ?

* Libraire*, _librairie_, _*biblioth&#232;que*_, _biblioth&#233;caire_, je connais un peu leur histoire, pour l'avoir crois&#233;e dans plusieurs travaux.
La distinction librairie-biblioth&#232;que apparait au XV&#176; si&#232;cle, et uniquement dans les pays latins.

La biblioth&#232;que, &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'est une pi&#232;ce, un lieu, le lieu o&#249; l'on stocke les livres.
La librairie, c'est une charge. 
Historiquement, le libraire, c'est le copiste, celui qui recopiait les manuscrits originaux pour les conserver. Les libraires &#233;taient des personnels civils, attach&#233;s aux centres d'enseignement. Avec la cr&#233;ation des universit&#233;s, cette fonction a &#233;volu&#233;, et le libraire a &#233;t&#233; ensuite en charge non seulement de recopier et de conserver mais aussi de donner acc&#232;s aux manuscrits, et de vendre.
On a donc d&#232;s le d&#233;part cette triple fonction de conserver, de pr&#234;ter et de vendre.

Avec l'essor de l'imprimerie, les endroits o&#249; l'on stocke les livres vont se multiplier, sans que les charges de libraires suivent l'essor, puisque ces nouvelles "biblioth&#232;ques" sont des  pi&#232;ces de maison, de ch&#226;teau, etc...
Le mot biblioth&#233;caire arrive dans la langue fran&#231;aise au 16&#176;, d'apr&#232;s le _Littr&#233;_. Il s'impose
comme le nouveau titulaire de la charge, et rejette libraire dans le commerce, tandis que l'inverse se produit outre-manche : le libraire reste celui qui conserve les livres, parce que les grandes biblioth&#232;ques universitaires anglaises continuent &#224; s'appeler Library (et cumulent toujours les fonctions de biblioth&#232;ques et d'&#233;diteurs, d'ailleurs). Les &#233;choppes qui vendent les livres seront nomm&#233;es bookshop.

Est-ce que &#231;a les rend plus "conservateurs" ? Je ne me prononcerait pas.


----------



## Philippe (13 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> En fait je pense que *un icone* (masculin, sans accent circonflexe) est encore un anglicisme, un *avatar de icon*, neutre et sans accent en anglais, francisé en icone, masculin et sans accent.
> Je n'ai rien contre les emprunts aux langues étrangères, bien au contraire, mais quand l'équivalent existe déjà en français - voir la définition citée -, je n'en vois pas l'utilité



En fait il n'est pas utile de débattre à ce sujet (_cfr_ cependant, pour information, cette page sur languefrancaise.net), l'usage n'étant pas encore fixé et les dictionnaires n'étant par ailleurs même pas d'accord entre eux. Dans ces conditions chacun fait finalement ce qu'il veut  

En ce qui me concerne j'utilise, pour l'emploi informatique du terme, le féminin sans accent, car _icone_ (terme informatique et effectivement forme francisée de l'anglais) n'est pas l'équivalent de _icône_ (peinture religieuse d'Orient ou figure incarnant un stéréotype socioculturel).

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, chacun fait selon ce qui lui semble et quelque forme que l'on choisisse (pour le genre ou pour la forme orthographique), on ne commet pas de faute


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> ICÔNE, subst. fém.
> _LING._ _,,_Dans la classification de Peirce : type de signe qui opère par similitude de fait entre deux éléments; p. ex. : le dessin représentant une maison et la maison représentée`` (_Media _1971).
> 
> En fait je pense que *un icone* (masculin, sans accent circonflexe) est encore un anglicisme, un *avatar de icon*, neutre et sans accent en anglais, francisé en icone, masculin et sans accent.



... et alors idécône ou bien idécone pas ?


rezba a dit:


> ... Je ne me prononcerait pas.


... ôtez ce *t* que je ne saurais voir !


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

Pour _icone_, il est &#233;vident qu'il a &#233;t&#233; ainsi propos&#233; pour "franciser" _icon_ sans recourir &#224; _ic&#244;ne_. La s&#233;paration du religieux et du la&#239;c ! 

Pour le sujet que je proposais (anglais/fran&#231;ais), il ne faut pas entendre conservateur en un sens p&#233;joratif mais simplement factuel. En fait, c'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps sans prendre le temps de la pousser plus loin. Mais comme j'ai lu, dans le temps, pas mal de textes m&#233;di&#233;vaux ou du moyen fran&#231;ais dans leur langue (non traduits en fran&#231;ais moderne, quoi), j'ai remarqu&#233; que souventes fois des mots jug&#233;s faux amis en anglais &#233;taient des mots issus du fran&#231;ais (normands ou non) et qui, _en fran&#231;ais_, avaient d&#233;vi&#233;s de leur sens conserv&#233; en anglais.

De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re, dans mon apprentissage r&#233;cent et tr&#232;s superficiel du castillan, je me suis fait la remarque que, en d&#233;pit de diff&#233;rences importantes, il y avait des similitudes avec le fran&#231;ais classique [il se trouve que je commen&#231;ais les M&#233;moires de cette vieille chose de St-Simon, le duc, hein ! pas l'autre]. Vu mon niveau m&#233;diocre en ces mati&#232;res (la grammaire et tout &#231;a), je continue &#224; me demander si j'&#233;lucubre ou non ...

Voili.


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2007)

Ah. Je saisi mieux.
Mais l&#224; encore, je ne sais pas trop quel est vraiment le processus. Dans la langue fran&#231;aise, y'a tellement eu un souci de la pr&#233;cision, aussi. On a utilis&#233; plusieurs mots pour des variantes assez infimes d'une m&#234;me chose, et ensuite, les sens ont diverg&#233;. Les anglais acceptent une polys&#233;mie beaucoup plus grande, il me semble.


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

Quand m&#234;me, il n'est pas rare qu'en anglais, on ait davantage encore de mots pour exprimer des attitudes, des objets ou des actions, qu'en fran&#231;ais. Cela tient entre autres au fait que l'anglo-normand a longtemps voisin&#233; avec l'anglais et que toute une part du vocabulaire est double. L'exemple classique concerne les animaux vivants/morts (ou plut&#244;t animal/sa viande) tel ox/beef, sheep/mutton etc.

Ce n'est pas pour rien que les dictionnaires les plus trapus anglais comme am&#233;ricains contiennent plusieurs centaines de milliers d'entr&#233;es, donc nettement plus que le plus imposant des n&#244;tres. On s'amusera d'ailleurs &#224; constater que le nombre d'entr&#233;es "fran&#231;aises" dans ces dictionnaires est impressionnant (y compris r&#233;centes).

Mais bon, la plasticit&#233; de l'anglais est telle, alli&#233;e &#224; la bonne forme des cultures et des &#233;conomies anglo-saxonnes, que l'on ne peut pas (plus) lutter en terme de dynamisme.

Je m'&#233;carte du sujet initial  (et vais m'attirer les foudres de quelqu'un je le sens).


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quand même, il n'est pas rare qu'en anglais, on ait davantage encore de mots pour exprimer des attitudes, des objets ou des actions, qu'en français. Cela tient entre autres au fait que l'anglo-normand a longtemps voisiné avec l'anglais et que toute une part du vocabulaire est double. L'exemple classique concerne les animaux vivants/morts (ou plutôt animal/sa viande) tel ox/beef, sheep/mutton etc.
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que les dictionnaires les plus trapus anglais comme américains contiennent plusieurs centaines de milliers d'entrées, donc nettement plus que le plus imposant des nôtres. On s'amusera d'ailleurs à constater que le nombre d'entrées "françaises" dans ces dictionnaires est impressionnant (y compris récentes).
> 
> ...



Si ton étude de dictionnaire est bien réelle, en revanche, l'anglo-saxon moyen ne dispose que d'une vingtaine de mots à sa disposition, laissant par extension peu de place aux mots français. Alors que le français moyen qui dispose également de 20 mots pour s'exprimer dispose au sein des 20 mots précités d'une dizaine en anglais. (Euh, je ne peux pas les citer, pas l'habitude d'employer ces mots là  )


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est puissant, ton raisonnement, pour un vendredi en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> *C'est puissant*, ton raisonnement, pour un vendredi en fin d'après-midi



du vécu


----------



## spud34 (13 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est amusant, quand-même, ce que les emprunts du français à l'anglais soulèvent les passions en France, chez certaines "élites intellectuelles", alors que les emprunts de l'anglais au français passent comme une lettre à la poste chez les anglos-saxons
> 
> :mouais:



C'est peut-être parce que le monde a plus tendance à suivre le modèle anglo-saxon dans à peu près tous les domaines que le modèle français;quelques mots français, c'est pas ça qui va le menacer!


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2007)

En fait les anglophones combinent des mots pour en &#233;tendre la signification quand les fran&#231;ais trouvent un mot pour chaque signification
rien que take, put ou pull poss&#232;dent tellement de d&#233;clinaisons compar&#233; au fran&#231;ais.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2007)

> C'est puissant, ton raisonnement, pour un vendredi en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi


vendredi 13 en plus

Dis velroy si je pige
tu veux dire 
l'anglosaxon pour exprimer quelque chose disposerait de 20 mots
le francais aussi mais dont la moiti&#233; non francais?
c'est ca?

Faut pas que se fier au nombre 
Mais aussi &#224; la structure de langue et ses processus d'&#233;laboration de phrases ou de vocabulaire ( causes historiques sociologiques etc)

Petit exemple extrait d'une conference du coll&#232;ge de France sur....le droit 
(le conf&#233;rencier  s'interesse &#224; &#233;normement de choses diff&#233;rentes dont la traduction)

il prenait un exemple de vocabulaire connu de tous les traducteurs
( r&#233;gulierement repris dans les cours th&#233;oriques)
en francais pour d&#233;crire la couleur blanc il n'y a qu'un mot :blanc
en inuit : une vingtaine
( il y a bien s&#251;r ici  une raison contextuelle &#233;vidente)

Les anglosaxons sont moins braqu&#233;s " r&#232;gles"
( y a pas de Camomille Fran&#231;aise  au Royaume Uni)

Et ne pas oublier que la langue fran&#231;aise a &#233;t&#233; un &#233;l&#233;ment central dans la construction de l'id&#233;e nationale " France".
Ce n'est pas unique , on retrouve  la m&#234;me chose ailleurs : avec  l'italien apr&#232;s la supr&#233;matie du toscan ou de l'anglais dans d'anciennes colonies ( dont les Etats Unis). 
 D'ailleurs de ce point de vue la cr&#233;ation de l'Acad&#233;mie Fran&#231;aise avait aussi quelques  vis&#233;es politiques implicitement li&#233;es &#224; une de ses missions d'origine: la fixation de r&#232;gles de la " langue fran&#231;aise".


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2007)

Mais Pascal, mon propos n'était pas de démentir les vôtres (et sûrement pas celui de Bompi) mais tout en relevant la petite phrase "une certaine élite" (voir plus haut), de comparer ces propos à une réalité plus "terrain". L'exagération du nombre étant à pondérer bien que dans certains états américains, ou autres banlieues, mon chiffre n'est sûrement pas très loin.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2007)

vleroy je ne critiquais en rien tes propos, je ne faisais qu'indiquer des &#233;l&#233;ments en plus, pas " contre" les tiens.


----------



## vleroy (13 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> vleroy je ne critiquais en rien tes propos, je ne faisais qu'indiquer des éléments en plus, pas " contre" les tiens.



j'avais bien compris  
Je profitais plutôt de l'occasion de m'expliquer un peu plus


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2007)

tiens en plein sujet
Ce matin R&#233;pliques ( &#233;mission hebdomadaire sur France Culture) consacr&#233;e pr&#233;cisement ce Samedi &#224; l'&#233;volution du fran&#231;ais
l'hote  Alain Finkielkrault plut&#244;t  du cot&#233; conservateur de la "belle langue" et pessimiste 
en face 2 intervenants beaucoup plus  joyeux et optimistes Pierre Encrev&#233; et Bernard Cerquiligni (accessoirement directeur de l'INLF-au CNRS) pas tr&#232;s inquiets, eux pr&#233;ferant voir le verre &#224; moiti&#233; plein , on a jamais autant parl&#233; et &#233;crit en fran&#231;ais.

( &#233;coutable sur le site FC)


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

Tiens ! Je vais peut-&#234;tre &#233;couter cette &#233;mission alors. J'ai abandonn&#233; R&#233;pliques depuis un bon moment, sauf de temps en temps, irrit&#233; que je suis par ce philosophe &#224; la petite semaine. Mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler Cerquiglini, dont j'appr&#233;cie hautement les livres et l'humour incisif, c'est une bonne occasion &#224; saisir : face &#224; la vision aigrie et rabougrie, arc-bout&#233;e sur le pass&#233; (en g&#233;n&#233;ral mythifi&#233 d'AF, cela est int&#233;ressant. Merci du tuyau.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

AF a une position &#224; ne pas d&#233;daigner ou qualifier un peu vite de pass&#233;iste.
Ca se tient aussi.
Dans cette &#233;mission-ci , face &#224; la d&#233;contraction , l'humour et l'&#233;nergie des 2 invit&#233;s, AF parait  engonc&#233; .
Mais ca reste interessant aussi bien pour les th&#232;ses que pour les exemples balanc&#233;s.


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2007)

En l'occurrence, je peux dire que ce n'est pas _un peu vite_ que je le pense ancr&#233; dans un _certain _pass&#233;. Mais bon, le sujet de ce fil n'est pas "la philosophie et les media" ou "le mythe de l'&#226;ge d'or dans la pens&#233;e contemporaine".

Mais bon, l&#224; n'est pas le sujet du fil


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En l'occurrence, je peux dire que ce n'est pas _un peu vite_ que je le pense ancré dans un _certain _passé. Mais bon, le sujet de ce fil n'est pas "la philosophie et les media" ou "le mythe de l'âge d'or dans la pensée contemporaine".
> 
> Mais bon, là n'est pas le sujet du fil


ce n'est pas le sujet du fil , par contre  les tiraillements entre règles établies, évolution , nouveauté voire changement de règles ca c'est en plein dedans.


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est pas le sujet du fil , par contre  les tiraillements entre règles établies, évolution , nouveauté voire changement de règles ca c'est en plein dedans.


"En plein dedans, mon Commandant" s'écriait le chef de char après un tir de canon au cours d'une manoeuvre. Puis il ajoutait d'une voix moins assurée mais où l'on devinait l'expression d'une certaine admiration : "Quelle fumée !".
Tirer contre les règles communément admises peut faire partir en fumée la certitude de pouvoir se faire comprendre. Ce fil semble avoir le modeste but d'aider ceux à qui se pose un problème d'expression. Les réponses apportées ici sont généralement logiques et justifiées.
L'évolution naturelle d'une langue justifie-t-elle la volonté que certains ont de vouloir tout chambouler ?


----------



## spud34 (15 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> L'évolution naturelle d'une langue justifie-t-elle la volonté que certains ont de vouloir tout chambouler ?



Qui a envie de tout chambouler?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> "En plein dedans, mon Commandant" s'écriait le chef de char après un tir de canon au cours d'une manoeuvre. Puis il ajoutait d'une voix moins assurée mais où l'on devinait l'expression d'une certaine admiration : "Quelle fumée !".
> Tirer contre les règles communément admises peut faire partir en fumée la certitude de pouvoir se faire comprendre. Ce fil semble avoir le modeste but d'aider ceux à qui se pose un problème d'expression. Les réponses apportées ici sont généralement logiques et justifiées.
> L'évolution naturelle d'une langue justifie-t-elle la volonté que certains ont de vouloir tout chambouler ?


Tu crois que René avait un chef?
fausse auto-satisfaction branchée ( oh quelle est fine celle là) fausse auto-satisfaction débranchée*



spud34 a dit:


> Qui a envie de tout chambouler?


Bonne question.
De ce que j'ai compris de divers débats là dessus : pas grand monde.
Par contre "adapter" des règles à des évolutions de cette "chose" complexe qu'est une langue vivante, là oui c'est un élément qui comme on dit " fait débat".
Et  c'est un vrai casse-tête. Depuis toujours.
Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

- 
*j'ai évité le franglais de justesse


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2007)

... la volonté que certains ont de vouloir tout chambouler...
Difficile de s'exprimer clairement, la preuve!!! Le mot "certains" ne désignait pas les _posteurs_ ou _forumeurs_ qui font vivre ce fil, mais plutôt des journalistes, des spécialistes en tous genres, des pseudos révolutionnaires, des commissaires politiques ratés, des ... machins-trucs-choses qui déclarent à tout bout de champ qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution aux problèmes quels qu'ils soient, que de tout foutre à la poubelle et en premier lieu les règles de vie en commun (en société), à commencer par les règles de grammaire (de grand' mère).


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

Je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de doutes, assez &#233;vident que tu ne visais pas le forum sp&#233;cifiquement.

Ceci dit je pense que ces fameux " certains"  ( chambouleurs) sont beaucoup moins nombreux que certains autres  -surtout les partisans du "on touche pas au sacr&#233;"- le pr&#233;tendent.
Souvent aisement balanc&#233;s en pature 
 " Ah ben voyez , ces r&#233;formateurs l&#224;  c'est n'importe quoi , soyons serieux , mettons en place une commission et en attendant  ne touchons &#224; rien"


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2007)

Si maintenant il faut s'int&#233;resser &#224; ce que disent les media ...
Il y a une vie intellectuelle en-dehors de ces derniers. m&#234;me bien en-dehors.

Quant &#224; la question de tout chambouler : il ne s'agit pas de &#231;a. Il s'agit d&#233;j&#224; de tenter de voir la r&#233;alit&#233; d'aujourd'hui sans (trop de) distorsion id&#233;ologique, qu'elle soit pass&#233;iste, moderniste ou n'importe-quoi-d'autre-_iste_. De m&#234;me, il est important d'essayer d'appr&#233;hender l'Histoire de la langue suivant ce m&#234;me principe : cela &#233;vite de se faire du mal inutilement. Cela permet, je trouve, d'&#233;viter de sombrer dans un d&#233;clinisme de mauvais aloi, bas&#233; sur une id&#233;e quasi-mythique (&#191; _mystique_ ? ) de la langue, de la nation et de toutes ces sortes de choses.

Mais : cela ne veut pas dire que cela conduit n&#233;cessairement au relativisme, au laissez-faire, &#224; l'adoption de simplifications drastiques etc.
Toujours de M. Cerquiglini, j'avais beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233; "L'accent du souvenir", petit essai historiographique sur l'accent circonflexe et qui remet quand m&#234;me quelques points sur quelques _i_.

Plut&#244;t que lancer des anath&#232;mes, des impr&#233;cations ou des appels aux Anciens, on ferait mieux de r&#233;fl&#233;chir, disons. En tous cas, ceux qui trouvent que tout, dans notre contemporain, est bien diff&#233;rent du pass&#233;, pourront se rassurer en voyant que les querelles entre "anciens" et "modernes" sont toujours d'actualit&#233;s. Et d'autant moins constructives qu'elles sont bruyantes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

Ind&#233;pendamment des visions, toujours &#233;triqu&#233;es, des machin-istes et des truc-istes, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233;, iconoclaste que je suis, de tenter d'avoir ma propre vision des choses. En bon h&#233;r&#233;tique, tenter de penser par moi m&#234;me plut&#244;t que de laisser les uns ou les autres le faire &#224; ma place.

Sur le plan de l'&#233;volution du fran&#231;ais, cette r&#233;flexion m'am&#232;ne &#224; la conclusion suivante : Il y a aujourd'hui quelque chose qui se fait jour pour la premi&#232;re fois, &#224; ma connaissance, dans la mani&#232;re dont ce changement se manifeste, deux &#233;volutions distinctes :

Celle de toujours, qui continue, constitu&#233;e comme nagu&#232;re d'un m&#233;lange d'emprunts aux langues &#233;trang&#232;res (et pas qu'&#224; l'anglais, loin s'en faut), et du passage de la langue parl&#233;e &#224; la langue &#233;crite d'un certain nombre d'expressions courantes. Le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne s'est acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233; ces 50 ou 60 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, &#224; mon sens, en raison d'un plus grand nombre de migrants, d'une part (pour les emprunts aux autres langues), et de la diminution de la proportion d'analphab&#232;tes dans la population (ph&#233;nom&#232;ne un peu plus ancien que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent, dont les pr&#233;misses remontent &#224; l'&#233;poque de Gambetta, je pense).

L'autre &#233;volution, qui me parait assez dangereuse, d'ailleurs, est elle plus r&#233;cente, elle est apparue, disons, au cours des 20 ou 25 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, dans les quartiers de banlieue d&#233;sh&#233;rit&#233;es, et &#224; pour cons&#233;quence qu'&#224; terme, nous risquons bien d'avoir deux langues diff&#233;rentes, et une barri&#232;re suppl&#233;mentaire entre deux populations qui n'en ont pourtant pas besoin d'autres. On a pu prendre le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne qu'on qualifie de "djeun's" ou de "wech wech" pour un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne similaire &#224;, par exemple, l'apache de la fin du 19&#232;me si&#232;cle et du d&#233;but du 20&#232;me, mais il y a une diff&#233;rence fondamentale : le langage apache &#233;tait une fa&#231;on de se d&#233;marquer, et de pouvoir &#233;changer relativement confidentiellement au milieu d'une foule qui ne le comprenait gu&#232;re, par une infime minorit&#233; de voyous, alors que le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne actuel, s'il a d&#233;marr&#233; de mani&#232;re similaire, prend des proportion telles qu'on commence &#224; voir certains jeunes de seconde ou de troisi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration ne plus parler que ce langage, et avoir du mal &#224; comprendre, ce que j'appellerais, faute de mieux, le "fran&#231;ais courant". O&#249; cela peut-il nous mener.

&#199;a fait un moment que cette id&#233;e me trotte dans la t&#234;te, et j'avoue qu'elle m'inqui&#232;te un peu. N'ayant pas eu &#224; ce jour l'occasion d'en discuter, donc de la faire m&#251;rir et &#233;voluer, je profite de cette tribune, pour savoir ce que vous en pensez. De la discussion jaillit la lumi&#232;re, dit-on !


----------



## spud34 (16 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'autre évolution, qui me parait assez dangereuse, d'ailleurs, est elle plus récente, elle est apparue, disons, au cours des 20 ou 25 dernières années, dans les quartiers de banlieue déshéritées, et à pour conséquence qu'à terme, nous risquons bien d'avoir deux langues différentes, et une barrière supplémentaire entre deux populations qui n'en ont pourtant pas besoin d'autres. On a pu prendre le phénomène qu'on qualifie de "djeun's" ou de "wech wech" pour un phénomène similaire à, par exemple, l'apache de la fin du 19ème siècle et du début du 20ème, mais il y a une différence fondamentale : le langage apache était une façon de se démarquer, et de pouvoir échanger relativement confidentiellement au milieu d'une foule qui ne le comprenait guère, par une infime minorité de voyous, alors que le phénomène actuel, s'il a démarré de manière similaire, prend des proportion telles qu'on commence à voir certains jeunes de seconde ou de troisième génération ne plus parler que ce langage, et avoir du mal à comprendre, ce que j'appellerais, faute de mieux, le "français courant". Où cela peut-il nous mener.




Je pense que tu dramatises un peu quand même là; il y a très certainement un argot propre aux "quartiers" mais de là à craindre une coupure totale... Il y a bien évidemment de nombreuses différences culturelles entre les banlieusards et les intra-muros, mais n'y en a-t-il pas toujours eu finalement entre les différentes classes sociales (puisque c'est de celà finalement qu'il sagit)? Et, j'en vois même de plus importantes entre les ruraux et les urbains dans la France d'aujourd'hui. Pourtant, il n'y a pas de crainte de rupture de ce côté-là.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Je pense que tu dramatises un peu quand même là; [...]



J'interviens en formation avec des publics très variés, de niveaux très différents aussi.
Je n'ai jamais rencontré en plus de 15 ans de pratique ce que rapporte Pascal.(même chez des publics en rupture, de niveau scolaire très faible, même dans des stages quasiment peuplés de jeunes des quartiers difficiles etc. etc.)

Certes les formes n'y étaient pas toujours,, mais ces jeunes disposent toujours d'un fond (insuffisant, mal maitrisé peut être) d'un socle que l'école républicaine et obligatoire leur apporte.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'autre &#233;volution,.../....'&#224; terme, nous risquons bien d'avoir deux langues diff&#233;rentes, et une barri&#232;re suppl&#233;mentaire entre deux populations qui n'en ont pourtant pas besoin d'autres.





spud34 a dit:


> Je pense que tu dramatises un peu quand m&#234;me l&#224;; il y a tr&#232;s certainement un argot propre aux "quartiers" mais de l&#224; &#224; craindre une coupure totale... Il y a bien &#233;videmment de nombreuses diff&#233;rences culturelles entre les banlieusards et les intra-muros, mais n'y en a-t-il pas toujours eu finalement entre les diff&#233;rentes classes sociales (puisque c'est de cel&#224; finalement qu'il sagit)? Et, j'en vois m&#234;me de plus importantes entre les ruraux et les urbains dans la France d'aujourd'hui. Pourtant, il n'y a pas de crainte de rupture de ce c&#244;t&#233;-l&#224;.





starmac a dit:


> J'interviens en formation avec des publics tr&#232;s vari&#233;s, de niveaux tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents aussi.
> Je n'ai jamais rencontr&#233; en plus de 15 ans de pratique ce que rapporte Pascal.(m&#234;me chez des publics en rupture, de niveau scolaire tr&#232;s faible, m&#234;me dans des stages quasiment peupl&#233;s de jeunes des quartiers difficiles etc. etc.)
> 
> Certes les formes n'y &#233;taient pas toujours,, mais ces jeunes disposent toujours d'un fond (insuffisant, mal maitris&#233; peut &#234;tre) d'un socle que l'&#233;cole r&#233;publicaine et obligatoire leur apporte.


Hmmm
Pas s&#251;r qu'il s'agisse d'une coupure...
Comme le disent spud34 ou starmac il s'agirait plut&#244;t , du moins le plus souvent , d'une superposition.

Anecdote montrant que ce n'est pas nouveau.
Il y a longtemps, dans les ann&#233;es 30, un membre de ma famille f&#251;t institutrice dans ce qu'on n'appelait pas encore des banlieues  sensibles ou zones &#224; risques ou de non droit etc ( Pour Paris on appelait ca la zone)

Elle a constat&#233; une superposition ( d&#233;j&#224
-du fran&#231;ais r&#233;publicain
-pour beaucoup &#233;galement  la langue maternelle ( patois r&#233;gional ou langue &#233;trang&#232;re, &#224; l'&#233;poque pratiques assez d&#233;courag&#233;es par l'Etat)
- un argot ( local ou par strates sociales ou d'age)
Elle constatait une coexistence des 3 et ses &#233;l&#232;ves passaient de l'un &#224; l'autre en sachant parfaitement ce qu'ils faisaient. 

Aujourd'hui est si different?
Pas s&#251;r.
Selon certains il y a de quoi &#234;tre tr&#232;s inquiet , en particulier concernant une perte du "socle " ( le fran&#231;ais r&#233;publicain plus ou moins assimil&#233  pour la pr&#233;dominance d'un sabir de groupe ( classe sociale, age  ou d'un quartier), menant &#224; ruptures ou clivages insurmontables etc .
Selon d'autres la superposition est toujours en action mais pas p&#233;nalisante.
Du moins concernant la compr&#233;hension ( du fran&#231;ais usuel)  , pour l'expression verbale ou &#233;crite les points de vue sont plus nuanc&#233;s.


----------



## spud34 (16 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Selon certains il y a de quoi être très inquiet , en particulier concernant une perte du "socle " ( le français républicain plus ou moins assimilé)  pour la prédominance d'un sabir de groupe ( classe sociale, age  ou d'un quartier), menant à ruptures ou clivages insurmontables etc .
> Selon d'autres la superposition est toujours en action mais pas pénalisante.
> Du moins concernant la compréhension ( du français usuel)  , pour l'expression verbale ou écrite les points de vue sont plus nuancés.



Qui sont "certains" et "d'autres"? Ne crois-tu pas que ne connaissant pas l'avenir, on a tendance à le fantasmer avec beaucoup d'inquiétude, d'où un discours "décliniste" qui fait mouche?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Qui sont "certains" et "d'autres"?


Mais les tenants des divers thèses en cours 
( dont certains   cités parfois dans ce fil  ou dans articles ou invités de "débats" télévisuels ou dossiers spéciaux dans des magazines )



> Ne crois-tu pas que ne connaissant pas l'avenir, on a tendance à le fantasmer avec beaucoup d'inquiétude, d'où un discours "décliniste" qui fait mouche?


Oh moi vous savez mon bon Môssieur, l'_Avenir_,  je l'connais pas plus qu'un autre ( à part Ma'ame Irma qui ne s'exprime pas sur le sujet "langue" , du moins pas sans être grassement rémunérée)

Quant aux divers visions d'avenir ou motivations des divers discours c'est une gageure de fouiller en détail.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

Alors, pour la seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration, j'ai sans doute "forc&#233; un peu la note", mais pour la troisi&#232;me, pas loin de chez moi, il y a des zones ou j'ai du mal &#224; me faire comprendre de jeunes enfants (6/8 ans) sur des questions tr&#232;s simples exprim&#233;es en vocabulaire de base.

J'ai du rechercher un vocabulaire que je leur croyait r&#233;serv&#233; pour qu'ils me comprennent.

Mon inqui&#233;tude n'est pas "&#224; court terme", pour l'instant, on arrive encore &#224; les envoyer &#224; l'&#233;cole une &#224; deux fois la semaine, mais si la situation continue &#224; se d&#233;grader, leurs "petits fr&#232;res et s&#339;urs, d'ici 10 ou 15 ans, risquent bien de ne plus y mettre les pieds, &#224; l'&#233;cole, et ce jour l&#224;, qui le leur apprendra, le "fran&#231;ais r&#233;publicain" (mon dieu que je n'aime pas ce terme ! Disons "le fran&#231;ais courant") ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

" français républicain" :
De ce que je comprends cela faisait , dans le contexte , allusion au français tel qu'on l'enseigne à l'école.
Le français courant lui est  légèrement different  ( c'est le français tel qu'on le  pratique)
Et ne parlons pas du français cou*rr*ant de certaines zones ( il court parfois si vite qu'on est vite largué)


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2007)

Tout a été dit, ou presque...

 

Pour revenir à nos moutons et trotter (crotter) avec eux dans le pré immense des *tics de langage*, que pensez-vous de l'utilisation abusive de *un p'tit peu* ?

J'ai entendu à la radio : *Nous allons faire un p'tit peu le point"*.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

L&#224; tu pousses le bouchon ( celui de  l'A13) un peu loin.
C'est de la radio  et  entre un_ p'tit peu_ et un _petit peu_, la diff&#233;renciation &#224; l'&#233;coute est relative.

Une idiotie, de radio, que j'adore c'est entendre  les phras&#233;s du genre
_je dis ca  entre guillemets ; untel est entre guillemets un chanteur _ etc...
ou &#224; la TV , l'interlocuteur qui ajoute la gestuelle des 2 mains mimant vaguement des crochets


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Une idiotie, de radio, que j'adore c'est entendre  les phras&#233;s du genre
> _je dis ca  entre guillemets ; untel est entre guillemets un chanteur _ etc...
> ou &#224; la TV , l'interlocuteur qui ajoute la gestuelle des 2 mains mimant vaguement des crochets


Ce qui est pire, et pourtant tr&#232;s fr&#233;quent, c'est d'utiliser l'expression "entre parenth&#232;ses" &#224; tort, en voulant dire "entre guillemets".
A chaque fois, j'ai des envie de meurtre.   
Je n'arrive pas &#224; comprendre comment on peut confondre ces deux termes, tant leur signification et leur prononciation est diff&#233;rente.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

> chaque fois, j'ai des envie de meurtre


tiens un futur " tueur en s&#233;rie sp&#233;cial syntaxe" en gestation  

-_M'ssieur le commissaire , je ne pouvais pas r&#233;sister, c'&#233;tait plus fort que moi, rendez vous compte, il n'a pas fait l'accord , il me fallait agir et vite._


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> -_M'ssieur le commissaire , je ne pouvais pas résister, c'était plus fort que moi, rendez vous compte, il n'a pas fait l'accord , il me fallait agir et vite._


Oups ! :rose: 

Tel est pris... :rateau:


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> ... que pensez-vous de l'utilisation abusive de *un petit peu* ?
> J'ai entendu &#224; la radio : *Nous allons faire un petit peu le point"*.





pascalformac a dit:


> L&#224; tu pousses le bouchon ( celui de  l'A13) un peu loin.
> C'est de la radio  et  entre un_ p'tit peu_ et un _petit peu_, la diff&#233;renciation &#224; l'&#233;coute est relative.
> 
> Une idiotie, de radio, que j'adore c'est entendre  les phras&#233;s du genre
> ...


Je me tape sur les doigts, pan ! (entre guillemets)
Je voulais attirer l'attention sur la d&#233;formation de la pens&#233;e transmise en utilisant abusivement des expressions toutes faites. On arrive parfois &#224; des illogismes comme ici : *Nous allons faire un petit peu le point"*.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Je me tape sur les doigts, pan ! (entre guillemets)
> Je voulais attirer l'attention sur la déformation de la pensée transmise en utilisant abusivement des expressions toutes faites. On arrive parfois à des illogismes comme ici : *Nous allons faire un petit peu le point"*.


C'est de la radio et si ca se trouve c'était un journaleux qui parlait de la nouvelle grille se calant sur le contenu du _Point_
 
( ca c'est du capilotracté)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce qui est pire, et pourtant très fréquent, c'est d'utiliser l'expression "entre parenthèses" à tort, en voulant dire "entre guillemets".
> A chaque fois, j'ai des envie de meurtre.
> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut confondre ces deux termes, tant leur signification et leur prononciation est différente.



Je fais souvent cette faute   
Et je crois que c'est parce que toutes les deux fonctionnent par deux et encadrent un mot ou groupe de mot. 
Je suis sauvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

Sauv&#233;*e*. A la limite. Et il faudrait pouvoir le prouver


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4335949 a dit:
			
		

> Perdu sur le web ? Une seule adresse !!



j'adore ce lien dans ta signature ;-)
sinon, c'est une belle id&#233;e...
je fais plein d'erreurs quand je poste des messages, mais pour mon grand bonheur, la fonction "Editer" parvient souvent &#224; me sauver!

je pensais &#224; un petit livre d'Eric Orsenna "la r&#233;volte des accents"... c'est assez sympa &#224; lire!


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

Je n'avais pas vu (ou pas souvenir) de ce fil., je trouve le principe surper sympa.

Je ne sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit (mais j'ai la flemme de me taper les 43 page :rateau:...), mais j'ai d&#233;couvers il n'y a pas si longtemps un truc qui m'a surpris :


> Il est impossible de savoir pr&#233;cis&#233;ment quand et comment est apparue l&#8217;expression famili&#232;re au temps pour moi, issue du langage militaire, o&#249; au temps ! se dit pour commander la reprise d&#8217;un mouvement depuis le d&#233;but (au temps pour les crosses, etc.). De ce sens de C&#8217;est &#224; reprendre, on a pu glisser &#224; l&#8217;emploi figur&#233;. On dit Au temps pour moi pour admettre son erreur &#8212; et conc&#233;der que l&#8217;on va reprendre ou reconsid&#233;rer les choses depuis leur d&#233;but.
> L&#8217;origine de cette expression n&#8217;&#233;tant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourd&#8217;hui, mais rien ne la justifie.



C'est fou non ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2007)

Perso je l'avais appris dans une chronique de Cavanna dans Charlie Hebdo il y a plus de dix ans.
Et je trouve l'explication splendide 

Sur le sujet de la d&#233;viation des expressions (au temps -> autant), il y en a une assez jolie sp&#233;cifique aux Parisiens : La rue du Petit Musc (ce qui ne veut rien dire) d&#233;riverait de la rue de la p_ute-y-muse, ce qui est beaucoup plus interpellant au niveau du v&#233;cu, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## macaronique (18 Juillet 2007)

Tout depend du contexte 



> Ainsi, au café avec des amis, on peut avoir le dialogue suivant :
> 
> LE GARÇON
>  Pour Monsieur ?
> ...



Je m'abonne à cette discussion parce que mon français ne peut que s'améliorer.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu (ou pas souvenir) de ce fil., je trouve le principe surper sympa.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit (mais j'ai la flemme de me taper les 43 page :rateau:...), mais j'ai d&#233;couvers il n'y a pas si longtemps un truc qui m'a surpris :
> .........
> C'est fou non ?


Sais tu  que tu as un outil sp&#233;cifiquement d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la recherche dans le fil que tu lis?

en haut du fil bouton rechercher ( attention , celui  entre outils de discussion et note, pas l'autre recherche g&#233;nerale)

et l&#224; en recherche, interne au fil,  tu tombes  sur...
la page 5
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3155733&highlight=au+temps#post3155733

C'est fou non ?


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juillet 2007)

A propos d'expression, à votre avis, comment faut-il mettre au pluriel la phrase suivante :
*La fête bat son plein.*

1. Les fêtes battent son plein.
2. Les fêtes battent leur plein.
3. Les fêtes battent leurs pleins.

 

 

 



> Au milieu du XIXe siècle, et au sens propre, cette expression se rapportait à la marée qui, lorsqu'elle avait atteint son point le plus haut, restait un moment stable avant de commencer à redescendre.
> 
> Au sens figuré, certains, à cause du verbe battre ont compris 'son plein' comme 'une sonorité pleine ou forte'.
> En réalité, il ne s'agit pas ici d'un adjectif mais bien du substantif plein, le niveau le plus haut, comme le plein d'essence, pour la voiture, ou le plein des sens, en cas d'extase.
> ...



Source

J'avoue que j'avais longtemps cru à la réponse 1. :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

pas convaincu
et je rajoute  pour donner une plus pleine vision de la chose

même source ( partie que tu as oubliée)


> Cela dit, les avis divergent. Entre Grévisse, Littré, l'Académie Française ou Rey-Chantreau, par exemple, on trouve de tout, aussi bien sur le sens de 'son' que sur le pluriel et cela donne matière à discussions ().



Donc , ca se discute


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> m&#234;me source ( partie que tu as oubli&#233;e)


Je l'ai omise volontairement, car apr&#232;s multiples recherches, il semble que la version "battent leur plein" fait la quasi unanimit&#233;, et trouve une justification historique.
L'autre version, bien que cr&#233;dible en soi, semble issue d'une confusion qui s'est install&#233;e lorsque cette expression a &#233;t&#233; associ&#233;e &#224; "la f&#234;te" (qui forc&#233;ment fait du bruit, d'o&#249; l'association d'id&#233;es malencontreuse).



pascalformac a dit:


> Donc , ca se discute


Ti-ti-tu-ta-tu-ta-tu-dom !
Ti-ti-tu-ta-tu-ta-tam !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

je reviens mais pour re- donner le lien de la Camomille Fran&#231;aise sur  divers expressions 
 dont _battre son plein_ (version AF)

et pour p4bl0
_au temps pour moi_
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je l'ai omise volontairement, car après multiples recherches, il semble que la version "battent leur plein" fait la quasi unanimité, et trouve une justification historique.
> L'autre version, bien que crédible en soi, semble issue d'une confusion qui s'est installée lorsque cette expression a été associée à "la fête" (qui forcément fait du bruit, d'où l'association d'idées malencontreuse).


pas de souci
De toute façon moi je dirai
_'tain , cékler, elles zétaient top blindées les raves, môrtel _


----------



## fredintosh (18 Juillet 2007)

Donc, les immortels sont d'accord avec ma version :  



> Plein (battre son)
> 
> Si lexpression battre son plein a naguère encore suscité quelques controverses, tous les spécialistes saccordent aujourdhui à donner raison à Littré. Dans cette expression empruntée à la langue des marins, son est bien un adjectif possessif et plein un substantif, les meilleurs auteurs se rangent à ce point de vue. Le plein, cest la pleine mer, et lon dit que la marée bat son plein lorsque, ayant atteint sa plénitude, elle demeure un temps stationnaire. On dit donc bien les fêtes battent leur plein.



J'y vois aussi avec soulagement la confirmation qu'il faut distinguer :



> À lattention de, à lintention de
> 
> La formule par laquelle, dans le langage de ladministration, on indique le destinataire dune lettre, dune communication, dun envoi, est à lattention de, pour marquer que lon attire lattention du destinataire, que lon soumet cette lettre, etc. à son attention.
> 
> La locution à lintention de (quelquun) signifie « pour lui, dans le dessein que cela lui soit agréable, profitable, bénéfique » : Il a acheté ce livre à leur intention, pour le leur offrir. On compose un poème à lintention dun ami. On fait dire une messe à lintention dun défunt.


Cette erreur est très fréquente... Qui n'a pas reçu un courrier "A l'intention de" ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> D. Qui n'a pas reçu un courrier "A l'intention de" ? :rateau:


moi
( mais je recois beaucoup de courrier sentimental envoyé par des femmes qui rédigent parfaitement)
 
ps : et c'est vrai


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

J'ai un pote qui parle correctement fran&#231;ais mais qui &#233;crit en smeusse sur msn, alors je lui ai donner un lien vers cette discussion en lui conseillant de la lire (je savais bien qu'il ne le ferais pas, mais bon...)

Voil&#224; ce qu'il m'a r&#233;pondu :





			
				. a dit:
			
		

> i me pete le vi&#233; ton forum


    Ah qu'elle est belle notre jeunesse :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> A propos d'expression, à votre avis, comment faut-il mettre au pluriel la phrase suivante :
> *La fête bat son plein.*
> 
> 1. Les fêtes battent son plein.
> ...



Au temps pour moi D   ), j'étais aussi pour la réponse 1, que je défendais d'ailleurs avec virulence. 
La faute en revient à Claude Duneton et son très bel ouvrage 'La puce à l'oreille' - anthologie de nombreuses expressions françaises et de leurs dérivés, où me semble-t-il il défend la thèse du son (substantif) plein (adjectif) en la faisant remonter au moyen âge.
Mais la mémoire me fait peut-être défaut :rose: et le-dit bouquin est au grenier dans un carton.


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2007)

Pour le pluriel de "leur", on peut d'une mani&#232;re tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;rale se poser la m&#234;me question.
Pour "leur truc" :
on met au pluriel si on consid&#232;re l'action comme collective : il y a alors plusieurs trucs donc pluriel. "leurs trucs"
on met au singulier si on consid&#232;re chacun(e) du collectif de mani&#232;re individuelle. Alors on met au singulier.
Dans certains cas, il est facile de trancher. Dans d'autres, on peut prendre l'une ou l'autre des solutions car on peut balancer entre elles.

On peut voir aussi la matrice suivante (sujet d'amusement personnel depuis (belle) lurette (comme Gai-Luron)) :
	
	



```
-------------------------------------
|   sujet   |   objet   | possessif |
|-----------+-----------+-----------|
| singulier | singulier | sa, son   |
| pluriel   | singulier | leur      |
| singulier | pluriel   | ses       |
| pluriel   | pluriel   | leurs     |
-------------------------------------
```
Ainsi on voit que si, individuellement, les membres du sujet peuvent _chacun_ avoir plusieurs objets, s'impose "leurs".

Pour revenir &#224; la f&#234;te, qui apr&#232;s pareil tableau, ne bat plus son plein du tout, elle ne peut avoir plusieurs pleins, pas vrai ? (comme mon scooter qui n'a qu'un seul plein &#224; la fois ... mais je m'&#233;gare )
Donc : les f&#234;tes battent leur plein. CQFD.

PS : je devrais postuler &#224; l'Acad&#233;mie, apr&#232;s tout.


----------



## Philippe (19 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> La faute en revient à Claude Duneton et son très bel ouvrage 'La puce à l'oreille' - anthologie de nombreuses expressions françaises et de leurs dérivés, où me semble-t-il il défend la thèse du son (substantif) plein (adjectif) en la faisant remonter au moyen âge.
> Mais la mémoire me fait peut-être défaut :rose: et le-dit bouquin est au grenier dans un carton.



Romuald le bouquin de Duneton est à côté de moi, je viens de regarder et non, à aucun endroit il ne parle de l'expression _battre son plein_ :rose: 

En revanche j'ai aussi (cette fois en face de moi ) le _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_ (Robert de Poche) et là, surprise :



> Au sens propre (...)
> Au figuré et dans un sens voisin, on trouve _être dans son plein_, qui fait référence au plein de la lune. Il s'agit bien de _plein_, substantif et de l'adjectif « possessif » ; des cuistres, ayant imaginé qu'il s'agissait d'un instrument qui battait un son plein, écrivirent au pluriel : _les fêtes battaient son plein_ et, fiers de cette élégance, accusaient de barbarisme ceux qui disaient très correctement : _battaient leurs pleins_.



_Sic_ 

Alors au temps pour moi aussi, qui spontanément aurais choisi la solution (2). Ce serait la (3) ? Bizarre. C'est en tout cas l'avis d'Alain Rey et Sophie Chantreau :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Romuald le bouquin de Duneton est à côté de moi, je viens de regarder et non, à aucun endroit il ne parle de l'expression _battre son plein_ :rose:
> 
> En revanche j'ai aussi (cette fois en face de moi ) le _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_ (Robert de Poche) et là, surprise :
> 
> ...


&#199;a me para&#238;t &#233;trange, chaque f&#234;te bat un seul plein (sinon au singulier &#231;a serait _la f&#234;te bat ses pleins_ non ?) donc &#231;a devrait &#234;tre "leur plein" pas "leurs pleins" (en plus bompi vient de l'expliquer et &#231;a lui a donn&#233; l'ambition de postuler &#224; l'acad&#233;mie, alors ils sont bien gentil Alain Rey et Sophie Chantreau (elle doit &#234;tre fan de karaoke*), mais c'est pas sympa de dire &#231;a.).

C'est quand m&#234;me bizarre d'avoir invent&#233; ces adjectifs possessifs qui s'accordent doublement, avec le sujet et avec le compl&#233;ment... 
Je sais pas qui c'est qui a eu cette id&#233;e stupide, mais elle est stupide cette id&#233;e...  (s&#251;rement une femme** )



* c'est en blanc parce que j'ai honte de mon calembour moisi... :rose:
** aux f&#233;ministes virulentes, c'est de l'humour, pas la peine de bouler rouge


----------



## macaronique (19 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ça me paraît étrange, chaque fête bat un seul plein (sinon au singulier ça serait _la fête bat ses pleins_ non ?) donc ça devrait être "leur plein" pas "leurs pleins"



Mais il y a quand même plusieurs pleins. (ou peut-être pas ) Faut-il distinguer entre le cas où chaque fête bat son propre plein et le cas où toutes les fêtes partageraient un seul plein ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Romuald le bouquin de Duneton est à côté de moi, je viens de regarder et non, à aucun endroit il ne parle de l'expression _battre son plein_ :rose:



C'est bien ce que je dis, je deviens complètement gateux  . Je l'ai lu quelque part, mais-z-où ?
Pour ne pas floudre, l'origine de *belle lurette* serait à trouver dans une déformation de *belle heurette*, et du coup le terme 'lurette' ne s'emploierait qu'accompagné de 'belle' coucou: bompi). Mais bon, maintenant je mets toutes mes interventions au conditionnel, hein ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> le terme 'lurette' ne s'emploierait qu'accompagné de 'belle'


Selon ATILF ( assez serieux)
 C'est presque uniquement

http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/fast.exe?lurette


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu (ou pas souvenir) de ce fil., je trouve le principe surper sympa.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit (mais j'ai la flemme de me taper les 43 page :rateau:...), mais j'ai d&#233;couvers il n'y a pas si longtemps un truc qui m'a surpris :
> 
> ...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3854384&postcount=676


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4336707 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3854384&postcount=676


J'avais oubli&#233; que tu &#233;tais le sp&#233;cialiss de c'te question !....


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2007)

*"Mais bon"*, encore un tic de langage.

Mais bon, parl&#233; entre copains &#231;a fait vieillir d'une demi-seconde, supportable.

Mais bon, &#233;crit cela devient inutile.

----

Les vieux qui comme moi ont fait le (leur) service militaire
ont entendu le serpatte ou le juteux huler "au temps pour moi...".


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Ben dis donc , si on supprimait tout ce que tu consid&#232;res comme " tic" parce qu'_inutile_,  les styles - qui font aussi la richesse d'une langue- se rapprocheraient d'une certaine froideur ...
( &#224; ce propos , &#233;couter le sketch du t&#233;l&#233;gramme "Montand-Signoret ", ca a un peu vieilli mais demeure  r&#233;jouissant)


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, je deviens complètement gateux  . Je l'ai lu quelque part, mais-z-où ?
> Pour ne pas floudre, l'origine de *belle lurette* serait à trouver dans une déformation de *belle heurette*, et du coup le terme 'lurette' ne s'emploierait qu'accompagné de 'belle' coucou: bompi). Mais bon, maintenant je mets toutes mes interventions au conditionnel, hein ?



Oui, ça vient de heurette, l'heure, un mot que l'on trouve encore chez les lorrains, par exemple.
Mais, en revanche, on peut trouver _lurette_ toute seule, sans qu'elle ne fasse la belle. Ce n'est donc pas une règle. Mais ce n'est pas très fréquent.
Au Tlf :
_Fam. _[Emploi (presque uniquement avec l'adj. _belle_) dans des loc. où ce mot est précédé des présentatifs _il y a_ ou _voici,_ ou de _depuis_]  Synon. de _longtemps.
_




_Il y a (belle) lurette (que). _Il y a (bien) longtemps (que). _Sa carrière continue jusqu'en juillet 1832, mais il y a déjà lurette que le véritable intérêt (...) s'en est évanoui_ ([SIZE=-2]MORIENVAL,[/SIZE] _Créateurs gde presse, _1934, p. 34). 


Sinon, pour le petit p4pl0, un indispensable...  Et à l'issue, perfectionnement au TTA 150.

:rateau:


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ben dis donc , si on supprimait tout ce que tu consid&#232;res comme " tic" parce qu'_inutile_,  les styles - qui font aussi la richesse d'une langue- se rapprocheraient d'une certaine froideur ...
> ( &#224; ce propos , &#233;couter le sketch du t&#233;l&#233;gramme "Montand-Signoret ", ca a un peu vieilli mais demeure  r&#233;jouissant)


Inutile dans l'&#233;crit, mais bon...
Mais bon, lorsque je lis "mais bon" ma lecture s'interrompt d'elle-m&#234;me
et mon esprit (ce qu'il en reste, c'est-&#224;-dire... rien) recherche d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment
un sens &#224; cette expression. Mais bon, le style se refroidit ainsi tout seul.

(tic  =  termes inutiles chiants, aussi au singulier)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Oui, ça vient de heurette, l'heure, un mot que l'on trouve encore chez les lorrains, par exemple.
> Mais, en revanche, on peut trouver _lurette_ toute seule, sans qu'elle ne fasse la belle. Ce n'est donc pas une règle. Mais ce n'est pas très fréquent.
> Au Tlf :


faut suivre...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4336610&postcount=866


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais il y a quand m&#234;me plusieurs pleins. (ou peut-&#234;tre pas ) Faut-il distinguer entre le cas o&#249; chaque f&#234;te bat son propre plein et le cas o&#249; toutes les f&#234;tes partageraient un seul plein ?


Oui il faut faire l&#224; diff&#233;rence, c'est justement pour &#231;a que je parlais d'accord double :
son/sa : une seule personne qui poss&#232;de une seul chose
ses : une seule personne qui poss&#232;de plusieurs choses
leur : plusieurs personnes qui poss&#232;dent chacune une chose
leurs : plusieurs personnes qui poss&#232;dent chacune plusieurs choses

:rateau:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4336707 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3854384&postcount=676



Ouaiye j'avais vu (entre temps j'ai lu une bonne partie de la discussion et &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit, mais c'&#233;tait pas ce post l&#224; forc&#233;ment ).


Sinon l'expression "met-on" (je me posais la question dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent) doit bien s'&#233;crire comme &#231;a vu qu'au niveau du sens c'est un peut la m&#234;me chose que "posons" ("posons a = 42" par exemple), mais je suis pas s&#251;r.

P.S.: je suis content que personnes n'ai fait de remarque sur ma vanne moisie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Non  &#199;a vient bien aussi du verbe mettre mais &#231;a s'&#233;crit "mettons"  Pour la m&#234;me raison qu'on peut dire "posons"


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4337074 a dit:
			
		

> Non  Ça vient bien aussi du verbe mettre mais ça s'écrit "mettons"  Pour la même raison qu'on peut dire "posons"


Mettons. 
Mettons que tu aies raison, par exemple. 

Mais j'avais toujours pensé que "mettons", dans ce contexte, possédait un sens très proche de "admettons". D'autant qu'on peut justement dire, par exemple, "Admettons que tu aies raison." ou simplement "Admettons". 
Et j'avais donc supposé que cet emploi de "mettons" venait justement de "admettons", qui aurait été abrégé à l'oral en certaines occasions. Hypothèse qui pouvait expliquer que la forme "admettons" soit toujours substituable dans ce contexte à ce fameux "mettons". 

Mais ce n'était là qu'une simple supposition de ma part.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Admettons&#8230;

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que &#231;a ne s'&#233;crit pas "met-on", "mais tond" ni "mets : thon".

Pour moi, admettons est suivi d'une action. Et mettons est suivi d'un nom commun ou d'un substantif.

Et en fait, &#231;a n'a pas d'importance r&#233;elle&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

Cela doit probablement venir de 
Admettons : posons comme postulat , acceptons que c'est exact

Mettons : posons comme hypoth&#232;se d'&#233;nonc&#233;
---------
( une fois j'ai vu _mes tongs_ , mais c'&#233;tait une pimb&#234;che)


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2007)

Mettons mes tons sur mes tongues...

Mes tontons teutons au menton long

et aux tétons ronds sont en béton...


Mais bon !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a, par contre, c'est le genre de tic comportemental qui m'exasp&#232;re&#8230; moi. Mais bon&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## macaronique (19 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Oui il faut faire la diff&#233;rence, c'est justement pour &#231;a que je parlais d'accord double :
> son/sa : une seule personne qui poss&#232;de une seul chose
> ses : une seule personne qui poss&#232;de plusieurs choses
> leur : plusieurs personnes qui poss&#232;dent chacune une chose
> leurs : plusieurs personnes qui poss&#232;dent chacune plusieurs choses


Et si plusieurs personnes poss&#232;dent une seule chose ?

Si je disais "J'aime bien les Suisses allemands mais je ne comprends pas leur langue" on ne saurait pas s'il s'agit d'une seule langue ou d'une langue chacun.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Et si plusieurs personnes possèdent une seule chose ?
> 
> Si je disais "J'aime bien les Suisses allemands mais je ne comprends pas leur langue" on ne saurait pas s'il s'agit d'une seule langue ou d'une langue chacun.


ben si justement on peut
 au singulier tu ne comprends pas ce qu'ils partagent ( sans forcément la posséder , avant de posséder une langue faut bosser...  ) ici la langue commune

Au pluriel ce serait  leurs dialectes et patois

( à moins que tu t'interroges sur la facon d'embrasser?  )


----------



## macaronique (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Au pluriel ce serait  leurs dialectes et patois
> 
> ( à moins que tu t'interroges sur la facon d'embrasser?  )



 D'accord s'il y a plusieurs dialectes partagés entre plusieurs personnes. Mais mettons  que chaque Suisse allemand ait sa propre langue (que ce soit un patois que personne d'autre ne comprend, ou une partie du corps) est-ce que l'on écrit "leur langue" parce qu'ils n'auraient qu'une langue chacun (d'où il s'ensuit que les fêtes battent leur plein, comme l'a indiqué p4blo, si j'ai bien compris) ou "leurs langues" parce qu'il y a plusieurs langues (les fêtes battent leurs pleins) ? Si on dit "leur langue" on ne sait pas s'il y a une langue chacun, ou une seule langue pour tous. Si on dit "leurs langues" on ne sait pas s'il y a une langue chacun, ou plusieurs langues partagées.

Peut-être l'exemple est un peu étrange, mais en fait je me suis souvent demandée s'il faut dire "leur cur" ou "leurs curs" vu que Docteur Who est la seule personne à en avoir plusieurs. Je trouve les deux formules sur le web.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

pour moi il n'y a aucune ambiguit&#233;

Tu le sais parfaitement , certaines choses, syntaxe,  accord , pluriel, d&#233;pendent en fran&#231;ais du sens des mots, de la phrase , du contexte.
Il est impossible que chaque personne pratique une langue -idiome- differente ( sinon pas de communication) ni qu'ils partagent le m&#234;me appendice physique

Donc selon le sens accord ou pas


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour moi il n'y a aucune ambiguit&#233;
> 
> Tu le sais parfaitement , certaines choses, syntaxe,  accord , pluriel, d&#233;pendent en fran&#231;ais du sens des mots, de la phrase , du contexte.
> Il est impossible que chaque personne pratique une langue -idiome- differente ( sinon pas de communication) ni qu'ils partagent le m&#234;me appendice physique
> ...


De toute fa&#231;on la grammaire fran&#231;aise (pas seulement mais on parle de &#231;a ici) est une grammaire descriptive.

On peut prendre une phrase de fran&#231;ais et l'analyser avec notre grammaire.
Mais on ne peut pas &#224; partir de notre grammaire construire une phrase. Enfin si on peut, mais elle pourra tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre valide grammaticalement et n'avoir aucun sens.

Donc c'est normal que ce soit difficile de traiter le probl&#232;me dans ce sens l&#224;.

Moi je dis, le jour o&#249; on basera notre langage sur XML avec une bonne DTD, &#231;a s'ra plus simple


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4337226 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, par contre, c'est le genre de tic comportemental qui m'exaspère moi. Mais bon :sleep:


Utiliser l'allitération est un comportement qui force à secouer
le vocabulaire enfoui dans sa mémoire parfois défaillante et
finalement à faire l'effort de surmonter la difficulté
présentée par les mots qui viennent un peu au hasard.
Au bout du compte cela aide à améliorer l'expression.
Améliorons notre français aussi en faisant des exercices.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

> pour moi il n'y a aucune ambiguit&#233;
> 
> Tu le sais parfaitement , certaines choses, syntaxe, accord , pluriel, d&#233;pendent en fran&#231;ais du sens des mots, de la phrase , du contexte.
> Il est impossible que chaque personne pratique une langue -idiome- differente ( sinon pas de communication) ni qu'ils partagent le m&#234;me appendice physique
> ...


Peut &#234;tre est ce diff&#233;rent en n&#233;o z&#233;landais ... hum hum ...


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

Pour celles et ceux qui aiment les allit&#233;rations, les jeux de mots, les vers et ce genre de choses, je vous conseil l'excellente saga mp3 humouristique Reflets d'acides.

C'est pas trop dans le sujet mais c'est vraiment excellent et il y a pas mal de jeux sur la langue.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> il y a pas mal de jeux sur la langue.


ils s'embrassent pendant des heures?


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ils s'embrassent pendant des heures?


ben &#233;coute tu verra 

Trichelieu (ce perso appara&#238;t dans le second &#233;pisode) aurait bien aim&#233; ta remarque ^^


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ben &#233;coute tu verra



hmmm
&#233;coute tu verras 

t'es s&#251;r que c'est pas:
 sc&#232;ne de ferme:
Ecoutes tu, verrat?
ou
Sc&#232;ne de bar:
H&#233; co&#251;tes tu verre? Aaaaah

( en &#233;coutant je verrai bien , c'est quand m&#234;me fou les progr&#232;s de la science, si Braille avait pu _pr&#233;-voir_ une avanc&#233;e pareille...)


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmmm
> &#233;coute tu verras
> 
> t'es s&#251;r que c'est pas:
> ...


  dans cette saga mp3, c'est plut&#244;t "H&#233; co&#251;tes tu verre? Aaaaah" 

Surtout que &#231;a commence dans une taverne ^^


----------



## macaronique (21 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> De toute façon la grammaire française (pas seulement mais on parle de ça ici) est une grammaire descriptive.
> 
> On peut prendre une phrase de français et l'analyser avec notre grammaire.
> Mais on ne peut pas à partir de notre grammaire construire une phrase. Enfin si on peut, mais elle pourra très bien être valide grammaticalement et n'avoir aucun sens.



Oui, le silence vertébral indispose la voile licite, comme disait l'autre.  Même la grammaire la plus prescriptive qui soit n'a rien à dire sur la sémantique. C'est pourquoi on peut écrire des logiciels pourris tels que Windows, le code pourrait très bien être compilé et n'avoir aucun sens.

Je comprends bien que les deux phrases (leur xxxx/leurs xxxxs) sont grammaticales mais il y a toujours des nuances de sens qui sont soit ambiguës, soit mal comprises par moi.



> Moi je dis, le jour où on basera notre langage sur XML avec une bonne DTD, ça s'ra plus simple


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2007)

Les textos n'ont pas aidé notre belle langue hélas !
 
Je m'insurge contre ces mots qu'on saccage à coups de clics.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2007)

Dans la série 'les expressions qui m'énervent', il y a également 'poser problème', 'faire débat' et leurs dérivés. Ca me fait irrémédiablement penser à 'poser culotte'.  
Sachant que je n'hésite pas à utiliser cette dernière, quoiqu'un peu difficile à placer dans la conversation  , la tournure est-elle de bon français ?


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2007)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit du bon Français effectivement Romuald.
C'est comme ces expressions dont j'ai horreur : "Y'a qu'a" et "Il faut qu'on", c'est juste imbuvable :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

Dans la serie _tout évolue_ ( ce qui chez moi implique aussi  l'autre aspect _tout passe tout lasse_)
deux "vieilleries" qui ont été  utilisées jusqu'à plus soif. Un temps ce fut incontournable.
Et ensuite ces tournures refluèrent  

oui=>  tout à fait

C'était partout. Y compris dans des entretiens de boulot.
Hallucinant.


et l'insupportable " c'est clair"
( le loft s'éloigne...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit du bon Fran&#231;ais effectivement Romuald.
> C'est comme ces expressions dont j'ai horreur : "Y'a qu'a" et "Il faut qu'on", c'est juste imbuvable :mouais:



Comme le Beaujolais, c'est des tics d'expression lyonnaises    

enfin d'un peu partout : yaka danse


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi "poser (un) probl&#232;me" serait g&#234;nant ... Idem pour "faire d&#233;bat". Je ne pense pas que ce soient des anglicismes. Ce n'est pas de belles tournures de langue mais on ne va pas _non plus_ exiger de tout un chacun la cr&#233;ativit&#233; d'Alcofribas Nasier, non ?

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, tous les matins, en arrivant au travail (et, tiens, tous les soirs quand j'en pars), je vois un papier disant : "Ne pas pousser sur la porte". Tous les matins j'ai envie de barrer le 'sur'  Tous les soirs aussi 

Un sujet d'&#233;tonnement : une publicit&#233; toute fra&#238;che pour une eau min&#233;rale gazeuse. Que lit-on &#224; la fin ? " ... _blah blah ..._ exhilarante ... _blah blah_ ..."
L&#224;, pour le coup, je suis sci&#233;. Je n'avais jamais lu ce mot en fran&#231;ais ni entendu quiconque l'utiliser jusqu'alors. Ce qui m'&#233;pate le plus est que cela ait pu passer depuis l'agence de publicit&#233; (l&#224;, que l'on dise n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas anormal ... disons que cela n'&#233;tonne personne ) jusqu'&#224; la validation par l'entreprise (un grand machin d'agro-alimentaire qui vend sa filiale de biscuits-qui-font-grossir pour se ranger des voitures (c&#244;t&#233; surpoids)). Je me demande s'ils seraient capables d'expliciter leur propos  
"Mhhh ... Cette eau est d&#233;licieuse. Qu'est-ce qu'elle est exhilarante !!"


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2007)

Ça doit être de l'eau de chanvre indien bien sûr


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Je trouve ce fil francophile tout simplement exhilarant !

Ami publicitaire, si tu nous lis, explique-nous ! 

Notons que Google traduit "exhilarating" par "ragaillardir". C'est pas mal. Sauf que c'est un infinitif.

Bon. Mettons que je sois publicitaire, mais germaniste, cel&#224; aurait sans doute donn&#233; :





			
				Un ami germanophile a dit:
			
		

> Cette eau est erheiternd ...


C'est vrai que c'est tout de suite moins &#233;vident &#224; prononcer.
Et en espagnol ?





			
				Un ami hispanophile (?) a dit:
			
		

> Cette eau est regocijanda ...


 Pas si facile d'&#234;tre publicitaire ...

(toutes les traductions sont &#169;Google )

Je laisse &#224; d'autres le mandarin, le japonais et le moldave. Merci &#224; eux.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, un petit travail : comment traduiriez-vous en fran&#231;ais l'expression _gallic shrug_ ? (nous faisons une sorte de moue labiale au lieu de hausser les &#233;paules et des amis anglophones nomment cette attitude ainsi)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Int&#233;ressant&#8230; Il faut toujours trouver un bouc-&#233;missaire n'est-ce pas ? Les n&#233;ologismes courent les rues pourtant, et ne sont pas tous du fait des publicitaires. Tout ces discours me paraissent &#233;maner du courant de pens&#233;e des "bien-pensants". C'est un peu convenu tout &#231;a, non ?


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4337113 a dit:
			
		

> Admettons&#8230;
> Tout ce que je sais, c'est que &#231;a ne s'&#233;crit pas "met-on", "mais tond" ni "mets : thon".


En _mai ton_ tonton tond ton gazon et le sien.
:sleep: 



p4bl0 a dit:


> Pour celles et ceux qui aiment les allit&#233;rations, les jeux de mots, les vers et ce genre de choses, je vous conseille...


Les jeux de mots ne deviennent supportables, un petit peu, que s'ils arrivent &#224; point nomm&#233; comme l'a fait BackCat ci-dessus.
 
Si par exemple un &#233;tourdi me conseille une Agence de Voyages, je fuis, ou put&#244;t non, je m'y rends et me renseigne sur tout ce qu'on me conseille afin de faire autre chose...
 

*Au fait* avez-vous particip&#233; aux _f&#234;tes_ en l'honneur de la Grande Gidouille au _fa&#238;te_ de sa renomm&#233;e ?

Lire "au faite" dans les forums laisse &#224; penser que le dictionnaire est une esp&#232;ce en voie de disparition.
Que font les &#233;colos ?


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4337074 a dit:
			
		

> Non  &#199;a vient bien aussi du verbe mettre mais &#231;a s'&#233;crit "mettons"  Pour la m&#234;me raison qu'on peut dire "posons"


j'avais pas vu ce post 

Ah ben ouais pas con... :rateau: merci


----------



## katelijn (24 Juillet 2007)

loustic a dit:


> En _mai ton_ Si par exemple un étourdi me conseille une Agence de Voyages, je fuis, ou putôt non, je m'y rends et me renseigne sur tout ce qu'on me conseille afin de faire autre chose...



Ça s'appelle un emmerdeur


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4341674 a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant Il faut toujours trouver un bouc-émissaire n'est-ce pas ? Les néologismes courent les rues pourtant, et ne sont pas tous du fait des publicitaires. Tout ces discours me paraissent émaner du courant de pensée des "bien-pensants". C'est un peu convenu tout ça, non ?


Bon. Je savais bien que ça agacerait quelqu'un 

Tu conviendras que "exhilarant", fallait l'inventer  Cela étant, cela ne froisse aucune fibre chez moi, simplement je suis incrédule, comme je l'expliquais tantôt. Peut-être ce mot est-il en usage dans quelqu'officine ? Peut-être la société qui a réalisé le projet publicitaire est anglo-saxonne ? Reste que c'en devient parfois comique mais que c'est ainsi que la langue évolue et vit.

Quant au côté "bien-pensant", là, je ne vois pas trop. Et puis un raisonnement un tant soi peu logique montre que parler de ce néologisme-ci (apparemment dû à la maison de publicité) n'implique rien quant à d'autres néologismes. On a bien le droit de se moquer un peu, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> JDe mon côté, tous les matins, en arrivant au travail (et, tiens, tous les soirs quand j'en pars), je vois un papier disant : "Ne pas pousser sur la porte". Tous les matins j'ai envie de barrer le 'sur'  Tous les soirs aussi


Il y a des cas où ca peut être correct
Il est possible que ce soit un message adressé 
-aux plantes
( on commence à voir des jardins avec des murs végétaux... )

- les vilains champignons
( en ce dernier cas c'est pour éviter les mycoses et assurer l'hygiène de la force de travail)

- c'est  un jardin d'enfants, une école
( c'est que ca pousse vite les bambins , et n'importe où)

Capilotracté mais en ces cas  grammaticalement correct.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. Je savais bien que &#231;a agacerait quelqu'un
> 
> Tu conviendras que "exhilarant", fallait l'inventer  Cela &#233;tant, cela ne froisse aucune fibre chez moi, simplement je suis incr&#233;dule, comme je l'expliquais tant&#244;t. Peut-&#234;tre ce mot est-il en usage dans quelqu'officine ? Peut-&#234;tre la soci&#233;t&#233; qui a r&#233;alis&#233; le projet publicitaire est anglo-saxonne ? Reste que c'en devient parfois comique mais que c'est ainsi que la langue &#233;volue et vit.
> 
> Quant au c&#244;t&#233; "bien-pensant", l&#224;, je ne vois pas trop. Et puis un raisonnement un tant soi peu logique montre que parler de ce n&#233;ologisme-ci (apparemment d&#251; &#224; la maison de publicit&#233 n'implique rien quant &#224; d'autres n&#233;ologismes. On a bien le droit de se moquer un peu, non ?


Mais tout &#224; fait&#8230; Et comme on dit, c'est toujours aux d&#233;pends de quelqu'un. D'autre part, ce n'est pas si grave, je pense qu'en mati&#232;re de fond, les m&#233;tiers de l'informatique sont certainement intarissables pour pr&#234;ter le flanc aux moqueries les plus diverses et vari&#233;es.
Pour le reste, on ne me retirera pas que ces critiques du langage parl&#233;, ainsi que des n&#233;ologismes comme celui sus-cit&#233; font preuve d'un conformisme lassant. C'est mon avis et je suis tr&#232;s heureux de le partager  Et ma logique se porte du mieux possible.

J'ajouterais que ce que je ne comprends pas, moi, c'est o&#249; se trouve la logique qui associe un fait &#224; un comportement g&#233;n&#233;ral d'une profession ou d'un groupement de personnes. Il en va de m&#234;me pour les moqueries sur les fonctionnaires, sur les corses ou encore sur les femmes, sur les grecs, et je ferai attention de ne pas parler d'autres cloisonnements plus f&#226;cheux.


----------



## yzykom (24 Juillet 2007)

Pour &#171; exhilarant &#187; j'ai trouv&#233; ceci. 

Ce n'est pas un n&#233;ologisme ni un anglicisme mais un mot d&#233;j&#224; employ&#233; par Rabelais ou Moli&#232;re.

Et ceci pour expliquer l'emploi de ce terme pour la promotion d'une eau p&#233;tillante de table.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Quelle susceptibilit&#233; ... Si, dans un mouvement similaire, je devais prendre tous les travers pr&#234;t&#233;s aux informaticiens pour miens, je serais bien triste 

En l'occurrence, ce n'est pas de chance pour elles, mais les personnes qui travaillent en agence de pub font un travail forc&#233;ment expos&#233; : la moindre couillonnade est vite rep&#233;r&#233;e. Il y a quelques ann&#233;es, dans le m&#233;tro, il y avait une publicit&#233; pour une &#233;cole de commerce ou quelque chose comme &#231;a et le slogan parlait de "...laisser une emprunte ..." au lieu de "... laisser une empreinte ...". Pas de chance  C'est pareil &#233;videmment pour les journalistes. Il faut bien l'assumer.

Maintenant, je crois que tu prends mes remarques pour plus qu'elles ne sont. Pour autant, je le redis, je trouve surprenante l'apparition de ce mot sorti de nulle part (enfin, sauf si on conna&#238;t l'anglais, &#233;videmment).

Et comme tu me pr&#234;tes des intentions que je n'ai pas, mettons les choses au clair : autant je n'appr&#233;cie pas trop les n&#233;ologismes disons _d'attitude_ (pour faire chic, branch&#233; etc.), autant je pense que (presque) tout n&#233;ologisme ou emprunt est bon &#224; prendre, qu'il provienne d'un mot &#233;tranger ou de mots d&#233;j&#224; employ&#233;s. J'aime moins les f&#244;tes d'eaurthaugraf ou les fautes de grammaires (genre "la chose _que_ je parle" argl !)

Les n&#233;ologismes ou les emprunts : c'est tout bon, la langue en est remplie plus que nous ne le pensons en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Sans cela, on aurait le m&#234;me vocabulaire que, disons, au XIIe si&#232;cle, et on serait bien en peine de parler du monde contemporain.

Une langue, c'est apr&#232;s tout une lutte incessante entre normalisation et irr&#233;gularit&#233;s. Sans la premi&#232;re, impossible de s'exprimer dans l'universel, sans les secondes, la langue se meurt. C'est un peu simpl(ist)e mais pas _enti&#232;rement_ faux, je crois.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Pour « exhilarant » j'ai trouvé ceci.
> 
> Et ceci pour expliquer l'emploi de ce terme pour la promotion d'une eau pétillante de table.


Bien vu.  Comme quoi, c'est dans les agences de publicité que le meilleur français est parlé (et écrit), autant pour moi !


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a quelques années, dans le métro, il y avait une publicité pour une école de commerce ou quelque chose comme ça et le slogan parlait de "...laisser une emprunte ..." au lieu de "... laisser une empreinte ...". Pas de chance  C'est pareil évidemment pour les journalistes. Il faut bien l'assumer.
> 
> []autant je n'apprécie pas trop les néologismes disons _d'attitude_ (pour faire chic, branché etc.), autant je pense que (presque) tout néologisme ou *emprunt* est bon à prendre, qu'il provienne d'un mot étranger ou de mots déjà employés. []



Faudrait savoir un peu !! "emprunt" ou "empreint" ???


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Disons que les autres idiomes laissent une _empreinte_ sur le fran&#231;ais, par la pr&#233;gnance des _emprunts_ que nous leur faisons ...

C'est correct, comme &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Les emprunts sont tout le sel d'une langue !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bien vu.  Comme quoi, c'est dans les agences de publicit&#233; que le meilleur fran&#231;ais est parl&#233; (et &#233;crit), *autant pour moi !*


On la refait ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3854384&postcount=676

Comme &#231;a, tu pourras rajouter fatuit&#233; &#224; susceptibilit&#233; 

En fait, je me fous pas mal du d&#233;bat sur le n&#233;ologisme&#8230; Je m'appesantissais surtout sur la cat&#233;gorisation de ton discours. Autant, certaines choses m'amusent, autant d'autres me lassent. On est ainsi fait, et en ma qualit&#233; de colistier de ces forums, je me sentais le droit de r&#233;agir comme tout un chacun le fait, dans un style pompeux ou pas quand il sent que la g&#233;n&#233;ralisation n'aide pas au discours.


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les emprunts sont tout le sel d'une langue !


Le sel s'y fit
L'emprunt défie
Apostrophie
Et modifie
On s'en méfie
Bon ça suffit


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> deux "vieilleries" qui ont été  utilisées jusqu'à plus soif. Un temps ce fut incontournable.



Vieilleries ou pas, la dictature de la mode s'applique aussi au langage. Par exemple 'Feuille de route' a eu son heure de gloire (qui n'a pas eu la sienne au boulot ?).

Ce qui mène parfois à de délicieux faux sens. Aujourd'hui, il faut tout *optimiser*. Plus question de maximiser, augmenter, ni de réduire ou diminuer. Et c'est ainsi que ce soir j'ai entendu que le record de l'atlantique à la voile - plus de 28 noeuds de moyenne avec des pointes à 42 ! bravo les gars - que ce record disais-je, pouvait être _optimisé_   ! Il était sans doute trop simple de seulement songer à l'améliorer...:mouais: 

Optimiser : porter à son point le meilleur. On ne peut pas optimiser un record, car il faudrait prendre en compte tous les paramètres qui ont conduit à l'établir, et pas seulement, pour l'exemple cité, la durée de la traversée.

C'est mon avis et je le partage (Hergé + Backcat©)


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas du fran&#231;ais, mais c'est tellement pass&#233; dans le langage courant :

Vous &#234;tes-vous d&#233;j&#224; demand&#233;(s ?) &#224; quoi correspond _exactement_ l'abr&#233;viation "*OK*" ?  
J'avais un peu honte de ne pas savoir, mais apr&#232;s recherche sur le web, me voil&#224; rassur&#233;, j'ai l'impression que personne ne sait vraiment, vues le nombre de versions d'explications possibles.


----------



## Philippe (27 Juillet 2007)

Fred, j'ignore quelle étymologie est la bonne (bien que j'aie toujours cru que l'origine en soit le "Oll Korrect" que le Petit Robert fait remonter, non à la deuxième guerre d'indépendance mais à la Seconde Guerre mondiale -> ) ; en revanche je peux t'assurer qu'il faut écrire : _Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé_ (sans s) 


Sinon je ne suis pas certain que ce ne soit pas du français : il s'agit d'un américanisme certes, mais bien intégré actuellement dans la langue française en tant qu'adjectif (invariable).


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du fran&#231;ais, mais c'est tellement pass&#233; dans le langage courant :
> 
> Vous &#234;tes-vous d&#233;j&#224; demand&#233;(s ?) &#224; quoi correspond _exactement_ l'abr&#233;viation "*OK*" ?
> J'avais un peu honte de ne pas savoir, mais apr&#232;s recherche sur le web, me voil&#224; rassur&#233;, j'ai l'impression que personne ne sait vraiment, vues le nombre de versions d'explications possibles.


Moi je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; le '0 killed' et le 'okay'.
Puis je me dis que c'est cool d'avoir OK / KO 


Sinon vous connaissez "La vie des mots" ? C'est un podcast France Info super sympa avec l'origine d'un mot de temps en temps 

Et sur ARTE il y a une &#233;mission similaire sur laquelle je suis tomb&#233; une fois. C'est l&#224; que j'ai appris que par exemple l'expression 'mayday' viens d'une mal prononciation de "venez m'aider" (par un anglais).
Pareil pour les tunnels, les anglais ont appel&#233;s &#231;a comme les tonnels (un ~tunnel~ (mais &#231;a existait pas encore) de fleur) mais la prononciation a d&#233;form&#233;e le mot qui est devenu tunnel 


PIAF: je viens de trouver &#231;a


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> vues le nombre de versions d'explications possibles





Philippe a dit:


> je peux t'assurer qu'il faut écrire : _Vous êtes-vous déjà demandé_ (sans s)



Et qu'il faut écrire _vu le nombre de versions_  

Par contre faudrait-il écrire _vues les versions_ (ce que j'aimerai) ou _vu les versions_ (ce que je crois)


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Moi je connaissais déjà le '0 killed' et le 'okay'.
> Puis je me dis que c'est cool d'avoir OK / KO
> 
> 
> ...


Sortons du tunnel, améliorons notre français.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre faudrait-il écrire _vues les versions_ (ce que j'aimerai) ou _vu les versions_ (ce que je crois)



Dans ce cas, il s'agit d'une contraction de l'expression "au vu des versions", donc l'orthographe correcte est la seconde.


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il s'agit d'une contraction de l'expression "au vu des versions", donc l'orthographe correcte est la seconde.


... ou _ayant vu les_ ...


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'il faut &#233;crire _vu le nombre de versions_
> 
> Par contre faudrait-il &#233;crire _vues les versions_ (ce que j'aimerai) ou _vu les versions_ (ce que je crois)



Oups ! A force d'&#233;crire, puis d'effacer certains mots, on finit par se planter dans les accords.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2007)

J'aurais plut&#244;t mis OK dans la section adverbe mais le Robert le met effectivement comme adjectif aussi.
Quant au Lexis, il en reste &#224; une interjection (mon Lexis date peut-&#234;tre un brin).
Il est toujours &#233;tonnant que des expressions aussi courantes _et_ r&#233;centes ne puissent &#234;tre pleinement trac&#233;es.

Un autre petit point presque HS : dans Volver (_la pelicula de Almod&#243;var_) les actrices emploient le verbe _flipar_ comme nous employons notre _flipper_. Je trouve &#231;a plut&#244;t mignon, cette parent&#233;.


----------



## yzykom (28 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quant au Lexis, il en reste à une interjection (mon Lexis date peut-être un brin).



Mon Lexis est tout récent (2002) et opte également pour l'interjection.

Je suis, du reste, assez d'accord avec ce choix si l'on dit simplement : « OK ! », il s'agit d'une interjection en réponse, par exemple, à la question : « Est-ce que tout va bien ? »

Considérer OK comme un adjectif consisterait plutôt à l'employer pour dire, par exemple : « Cette personne (ou cette chose) est OK. » , ce qui me semble à la fois familier et moins usité.

Me trompé-je ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> dans Volver (_la pelicula de Almodóvar_) les actrices emploient le verbe _flipar_ comme nous employons notre _flipper_. Je trouve ça plutôt mignon, cette parenté.


A propos
excellent article,  en espagnol les sens et origines de flipar

in topic car  beaucoup d'explications  communes avec le(s) sens français ( même parcours mais avec quelques particularités).

et rappelle judicieusement que l'emploi d'un mot dans un sens actuel , fusse- t- il correct ou détourné du sens original, n'empêche en rien les autres sens d'exister .

 bompi tout le blog dédié vocabulaire espagnol est une mine...


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2007)

Allez, lançons un débat  

Pour ma part j'en utilise trois :
[out] et [ou] indifféremment, je ne fais pas attention, ça doit dépendre du contexte et de ce qui suit dans la phrase : utilisation de la prononciation la plus facile, instinctivement.

Et bien sur [A-ou] lors de soirées arrosées, plus particulièrement entre voileux, surtout si on a mis la patée à des voisins d'outre-manche  
_Le 31 du mois d'Aout, nous apercumes sous l'vent à nous..._


----------



## yzykom (2 Août 2007)

Je prononce [out] août mais [aoussiens] aoûtiens. Je suis d'ailleurs toujours perplexe quant à la validité de ce dernier substantif ainsi que de « juillétiste ». 

Les autres pays ont-ils aussi des « chassé-croisés » (pas trop sûr d'avoir correctement mis au pluriel ce nom composé) qui marquent les esprits au point d'inciter la création de termes pour qualifier les estivants partis en vacance tel ou tel mois ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Je dis out - &#231;a rime avec prout et mazout, ainsi que Knokke-le-zout.

J'y suis n&#233;, on m'y oblige &#224; rire &#224; chaque ann&#233;e pass&#233;e et je sais ne pas &#234;tre n&#233; au mois doux, plut&#244;t au mois doutes.

Et je regrette parfois le temps o&#249; je pouvais prendre mes vacances en septembre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

N'emp&#234;che, c'est KnockE-le-Zout !


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

Pour moi c'est [out]. Je ne savais pas que c'&#233;tait consid&#233;r&#233; comme dialectal. Autour de moi (r&#233;gion parisienne), il y a plus de diseurs de [out] que de diseurs de [ou].


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour moi c'est [out]. Je ne savais pas que c'était considéré comme dialectal. Autour de moi (région parisienne), il y a plus de diseurs de [out] que de diseurs de [ou].



Un classique, pour servir de base à la discussion ? 

La célèbre chanson de marin (du 18ème ou 19 ème siècle, je pense) "Brave marin revient de guerre" commence (phonétiquement) par : "le 31 du mois d'A-OU"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351231 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, c'est KnockE-le-Zout !



Je dirais plutôt : Knokke-le-Zoute.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

J'ai entendu sur France Info ce matin un linguiste qui disait que l'usage l'emportait sur la r&#232;gle pour ce cas pr&#233;cis. A priori, c'est [ou]. Mais les 4 prononciations sont tout &#224; fait correctes. Ao&#251;t trouve son &#233;tymologie dans le nom de l'empereur (? pas s&#251;r l&#224;&#8230 Augustus qui se pronon&#231;ait [aogoustous]. Les locutions "ao&#251;tiens" ([aoussiens]) "mi-ao&#251;t" ([miaou]) valident au moins deux des prononciations, &#224; &#231;a s'ajoutent en plus les prononciations plus "r&#233;gionales"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt : Knokke-le-Zoute.



Ça me fait penser à cette vieille histoire du touriste chez le coiffeur à côté de Marseille, pendant les vacances :

Le touriste : "Moi, j'habite Tourcoing ... Mais ici, vous devez dire "Tourcoingue", je pense"
Le coiffeur : [Mode= Accent Provençal]"Ici, Môssieur ? On en parle même pas !"[/Mode]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je dirais plut&#244;t : Knokke-le-Zoute.




L&#224;, c'est me faute&#8230; au temps pour moi. C'est pourtant ce que j'avais voulu &#233;crire. Comme quoi, m&#234;me pou plaisanter, il est mieux la plupart du temps de la fermer  D'autant plus que c'est un peu comme chez moi l&#224;-bas&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351361 a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est me faute au temps pour moi. C'est pourtant ce que j'avais voulu écrire. Comme quoi, même pou plaisanter, il est mieux la plupart du temps de la fermer  D'autant plus que c'est un peu comme chez moi là-bas



Ah ça, en tant qu'habitant de la capitale des Flandres tu es impardonnable.


----------



## brome (2 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Pareil pour les tunnels, les anglais ont appelés ça comme les *tonnels* (un ~tunnel~ (mais ça existait pas encore) de fleur)



Les *tonnelles*, peut-être ( « Petite construction, le plus souvent circulaire, à sommet en voûte, faite d'un treillage le long duquel on fait grimper des plantes afin de former un abri ombragé. » ) ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et bien sur [A-ou] lors de soirées arrosées, plus particulièrement entre voileux, surtout si on a mis la patée à des voisins d'outre-manche
> _Le 31 du mois d'Aout, nous apercumes sous l'vent à nous..._





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un classique, pour servir de base à la discussion ?
> 
> La célèbre chanson de marin (du 18ème ou 19 ème siècle, je pense) "Brave marin revient de guerre" commence (phonétiquement) par : "le 31 du mois d'A-OU"



Sans rancune aucune

PS : La chanson doit dater du 17° siècle, même s'il s'en est fallu de peu,

Et je pense qu'elle n'a rien à voir avec brave marin, mais nous nous éloignons du sujet


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2007)

brome a dit:


> Les *tonnelles*, peut-être ( « Petite construction, le plus souvent circulaire, à sommet en voûte, faite d'un treillage le long duquel on fait grimper des plantes afin de former un abri ombragé. » ) ?


Oui c'est &#231;a, mais je ne savais pas comment &#231;a s'&#233;crivait


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4351353 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu sur France Info ce matin un linguiste qui disait que l'usage l'emportait sur la règle pour ce cas précis. A priori, c'est [ou]. Mais les 4 prononciations sont tout à fait correctes.



L'est pas une contradiction près ce linguiste... s'il y a une règle on ne peut pas dire que les 4 prononciations soient correctes... et c'est vraiment céder à la facilité que de dire que l'usage l'emporte... 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

T'es linguiste ? Lui l'&#233;tait&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> c'est vraiment céder à la facilité que de dire que l'usage l'emporte...
> 
> A.



Pas du tout, ça n'est pas l'académie ou toute autre instance dirigeante qui décide de la langue, n'en déplaise à certains énarques, mais bien l'usage. Chaque année, les nouvelles éditions des dictionnaires ajoutent de nouveaux mots pour "coller" à l'usage, ça n'est pas pour rien, une langue ne se décide pas par décret !


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, ça n'est pas l'académie ou toute autre instance dirigeante qui décide de la langue, n'en déplaise à certains énarques, mais bien l'usage. Chaque année, les nouvelles éditions des dictionnaires ajoutent de nouveaux mots pour "coller" à l'usage, ça n'est pas pour rien, une langue ne se décide pas par décret !


Tout à fait...
D'ailleurs Môôôssieur Septante Sept, il serait temps d'arrêter de martyriser notre belle langue avec vos jeux de mots poucrates...  
Sinon j'envoie une patrouille du guet vous quérir et vous soumettre à la question par la suite...


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

D'ailleurs, on sonne &#224; ta porte !.....


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4352307 a dit:
			
		

> T'es linguiste ? Lui l'était



Oui et?
On peut être linguiste et dire des crétineries.
On peut même en dire en n'étant pas linguiste d'ailleurs. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, ça n'est pas l'académie ou toute autre instance dirigeante qui décide de la langue, n'en déplaise à certains énarques, mais bien l'usage. Chaque année, les nouvelles éditions des dictionnaires ajoutent de nouveaux mots pour "coller" à l'usage, ça n'est pas pour rien, une langue ne se décide pas par décret !



Je ne pensais pas forcément à un décret. 
Et oui bien sûr une langue est vivante.
Mais bon ce n'est tout de même pas à des utilisateurs de mac que je vais apprendre que parce qu'une majorité de gens font usage de quelque chose, que cet usage est bon.  

A.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Argument facile et &#233;cul&#233;. _La majorit&#233; exprim&#233;e est un troupeau de moutons_ :sleep: Il n'y a que les mous du bulbes qui se croient au dessus du lot parce qu'ils utilisent un mac au lieu d'un PC. &#199;a, par contre, c'est av&#233;r&#233; et prouv&#233; tous les jours par ici. 

C'est amusant cet anticonformisme que tu &#233;tends avec force vigueur partout. Je ne suis ni linguiste ni psychoth&#233;rapeute, mais c'est un cas qui pourrait &#234;tre int&#233;ressant &#224; &#233;tudier&#8230;


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

La majorit&#233; regarde TF1, la minorit&#233; regarde art&#233;.
je vois pas en quoi la majorit&#233; a raison !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Arte c'est casse-*******s. TF1, j'aime bien.

Ce genre de r&#233;action me montre &#224; quel point&#8230; non&#8230; laisse tomber.

La majorit&#233; des gens meurent involontairement. Une minorit&#233; se suicide.
La majorit&#233; des gens travaillent, une minorit&#233; est au ch&#244;mage.

Quitte &#224; faire des comparaisons d&#233;biles, autant essayer d'avoir du sens, tu ne crois pas ?

:sleep:


Allez. On revient au sujet ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4352623 a dit:
			
		

> Allez. On revient au sujet ?



Justement, &#224; propos de majorit&#233; :

*Si on dit :*
La majorit&#233; regarde TF1.
_OK, pas de probl&#232;me d'orthographe._


*Mais faut-il dire :*
La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais regarde TF1.

*ou*
La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais regardent TF1.



Je trouve que la premi&#232;re est plus acad&#233;mique, mais en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a fait bizarre.
L'autre version me para&#238;t plut&#244;t courante.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Je dirais "regardent". Mais je n'en suis pas s&#251;r.

Si on transpose avec un verbe du 3&#232;me groupe, je serais plus tent&#233; de dire "la majorit&#233; des fran&#231;ais prennent&#8230;" plut&#244;t que "la majorit&#233; des fran&#231;ais prend"&#8230;

Mais ce peut &#234;tre erron&#233;&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2007)

D'o&#249; ma question. Je trouve comme toi que la version qui pourrait &#234;tre fausse sonne mieux que la version qui me semble &#234;tre vraie grammaticalement.
Mais peut-&#234;tre s'agit-il d'une fameuse exception.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

La question de fond est peut &#234;tre d'avantage qui "regarde", les fran&#231;ais ou la majorit&#233; ?

J'aurais tendance a dire la majorit&#233; moi. "des fran&#231;ais" n'est qu'un qualificatif de "la majorit&#233;", donc le verbe devrait s'accorder avec le sujet, et pas son qualificatif.



 Mais je me trompe peut &#234;tre, j'suis pas une r&#233;f&#233;rence en syntaxe.


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

Meuh oui. Meuuuh oui.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Du peu de ce qui reste du message de naas, il met tout de même le doigt sur un problème crucial: l'appauvrissement du vocabulaire. 
Et sans tomber dans un complot Big bortheresque, _1984_ a bien rappelé que cela va de paire avec un affaiblissement de la pensée.
Et pour un fil qui s'intéresse à la langue, je suis supris de la facilité avec laquelle vous cautionnez l'usage. À suivre cette pente, il ne faudra pas s'étonner si le langage sms devient la norme. Lorsque je vois comment mes petits cousins (au plus une treizaine d'années) écrivent, je frémis. Pourtant pour eux, c'est l'usage de leurs pairs qui leur impose d'écrire n'importe comment.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Faut faire un courrier &#224; Familles de France mon bon monsieur 

Aussi, si tu veux, je crois que dans tous les coins on peut trouver des cours de vieux fran&#231;ois. C'&#233;tait l'origine de notre langue avant que l'usage ne s'en m&#234;le&#8230; Si le progr&#232;s et l'&#233;volution n'&#233;taient que synonymes d'appauvrissement culturel o&#249; en serions-nous ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Ben&#8230; au Bar ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Août 2007)

Il y a surtout une diff&#233;rence &#233;norme entre l'&#233;volution de la langue en prenant en compte les usages, et le langage SMS. Celui-ci a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;montr&#233; comme &#233;tant sociologiquement un moyen pour les jeunes de s'affirmer par rapport aux adultes : une sorte de langage cod&#233;, en fin de compte. Combien de fois on a vu arriver dans les forums jeux des personnes &#233;crivant en un SMS illisible, puis, apr&#232;s remarque de la part des mod&#233;rateurs, passant &#224; un fran&#231;ais parfaitement correct. 

Attention: je ne cautionne pas le langage SMS. Mais je suis persuad&#233; qu'&#224; force de se focaliser dessus (merci les m&#233;dias...), on lui donne trop d'importance. L'illettrisme n'a pas pas besoin du langage SMS pour exister. Et ce n'est certainement pas en diabolisant le langage SMS qu'on va lutter contre l'illettrisme...


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Et au pire, il reste la suisse et ses chiffres bizarre


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352794 a dit:
			
		

> Et au pire, il reste la suisse et ses chiffres bizarre


Et la Gelbique ?!...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Août 2007)

d'abord c'est des _nombres_ 

(et pouf, retour sur le sujet)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, à propos de majorité :
> 
> *Si on dit :*
> La majorité regarde TF1.
> ...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4352634 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais "regardent". Mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
> 
> Si on transpose avec un verbe du 3ème groupe, je serais plus tenté de dire "la majorité des français prennent" plutôt que "la majorité des français prend"
> 
> Mais ce peut être erroné



A vue de nez, je dirais :

- La majorité : sujet (qui est-ce qui regarde : la majorité)
- des français : complément d'objet direct (la majorité de quoi ou de qui)

Donc : "la majorité des français regard*e*.

Finalement, ça pouvait servir à kekchose, l'analyse grammaticale qui me faisait tant ch*** à l'école primaire et au collège :mouais:


----------



## laulau56 (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Du peu de ce qui reste du message de naas, il met tout de même le doigt sur un problème crucial: l'appauvrissement du vocabulaire.
> Et sans tomber dans un complot Big bortheresque, _1984_ a bien rappelé que cela va de paire avec un affaiblissement de la pensée.
> Et pour un fil qui s'intéresse à la langue, je suis supris de la facilité avec laquelle vous cautionnez l'usage. À suivre cette pente, il ne faudra pas s'étonner si le langage sms devient la norme. Lorsque je vois comment mes petits cousins (au plus une treizaine d'années) écrivent, je frémis. Pourtant pour eux, c'est l'usage de leurs pairs qui leur impose d'écrire n'importe comment.
> 
> A.



C'est incroyable comme la 'nouvelle génération' peut être critiquée. Il ne faut pas non plus oublier le fait que ce langage SMS est utile (oui oui, il l'est). Ce ne sont pas les pairs de tes petits cousins qu'il faut blâmer, mais bien l'éducation (scolaire ou familiale) qui lui a été inculqué. Sans vouloir mettre le point sur quelque chose de désagréable, on apprend toujours la même langue aux enfants à l'école, en excluant les petites nouveautés du dernier Larousse, alors je te laisse faire la déduction ... 
Bref, j'ai 17 ans et je pense ne pas commettre de fautes graves (orthographe ou grammaire) et pourtant je fais usage du langage 'texto' (comme disent les 'djeunz' comme moi ) à peu près tous les jours. 
Il faut simplement faire la part des choses, ce que tu ne sembles pas faire, et arrêter de mettre tous les travers de notre société sur le dos des 'jeunes' (souvent des délinquants d'ailleurs ), ce que je trouve parfaitement insupportable ...
Arrête de te croire supérieur parce que tu as l'ascendance de l'âge, ça n'est pas un argument recevable

PS : moi je dis la majorité des Français est ... c'est moche, mais ça me parait plus correct  (c'est comme 'après que + indicatif')


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais regarde TF1.
> 
> *ou*
> La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais regardent TF1.
> ...


Le fait que " ca fait bizarre " par opposition &#224; une version dite " courante"
n'est pas un crit&#232;re
Parce que &#224; ce compte , beaucoup de formulations paraissent bizarres quoique correctes,  alors que la forme "courante" semble  acceptable  (_parce que courante?_)  bien que souvent elle ne le soit pas.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> - La majorit&#233; : sujet (qui est-ce qui regarde : la majorit&#233
> - des fran&#231;ais : compl&#233;ment d'objet direct (la majorit&#233; de quoi ou de qui)
> 
> Donc : "la majorit&#233; des fran&#231;ais regard*e*.
> ...


+1
Pour moi non plus pas d'ambigu&#239;t&#233;

Ah comme  je remercie  ces profs qui pratiquaient l'analyse grammaticale
( perso je trouvais pas ca ch** du tout , mais au contraire tr&#232;s interessant ; un bon outil pour justement se sortir de pi&#232;ges apparents)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Bon allez&#8230;

Je me suis fendu d'une recherche google qui en plus de m'avoir pris le temps d&#233;ment de 3 minutes devait servir &#224; me cultiver et &#224; comprendre pourquoi je me trompais. Ou pas  Je me permets de vous en faire profiter 



> Accord du verbe avec un seul sujet
> 
> Le verbe s&#8217;accorde en nombre et en personne avec son sujet.
> 
> ...



Source.

Vouala  Il semblerait que mon pluriel soit adapt&#233; &#224; cette grammaire-l&#224;.


Quant au sujet du COD, je ne pense pas que "des fran&#231;ais" soit ici un COD. Le Compl&#233;ment d'Objet Direct se rapporte &#224; un verbe. Pas &#224; un sujet. Enfin. Il me semble, hein ?


----------



## yzykom (3 Août 2007)

Merci pour cette explication d&#233;taill&#233;e.



> La plupart de ses coll&#232;gues ont d&#233;j&#224; particip&#233; &#224; une session de formation.



Apparemment, la phrase correcte est donc :

&#171; La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais regardent TF1. &#187;

J'avoue que je me serais tromp&#233;. On en apprend tous les jours. 

Edit :

J'ai quand m&#234;me un doute. N'est-on pas dans la m&#234;me situation que :



> La moiti&#233; des Fran&#231;ais a r&#233;pondu oui au r&#233;f&#233;rendum. (le verbe s&#8217;accorde avec le nom de fraction la moiti&#233.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Non. Parce que l'important dans le sujet, c'est la proportion de fran&#231;ais : donc, accord avec le d&#233;terminant (la fraction). Dans le cas de l'exemple de fredintosh, c'est la multiplicit&#233; de fran&#231;ais, le fait qu'ils soient beaucoup qui importe


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4352800 a dit:
			
		

> d'abord c'est des _nombres_
> 
> (et pouf, retour sur le sujet)



_Ce sont_ des nombres, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Août 2007)

> Lorsque le verbe a pour sujet un nom collectif singulier (foule, multitude, tas, etc.) accompagn&#233; de son compl&#233;ment, le verbe se met au singulier ou au pluriel selon le sens.
> 
> 
> La multitude des couleurs donnait un air de f&#234;te &#224; l&#8217;assembl&#233;e. (C&#8217;est la multitude qui donne un air de f&#234;te).
> Une foule de questions lui venaient &#224; l&#8217;esprit. (Ce sont les questions qui viennent &#224; l&#8217;esprit).



La moralit&#233;, c'est que le sens de la phrase est parfois plus important que la r&#232;gle de grammaire qu'on serait tent&#233; d'appliquer strictement.

Je suis content, c'est bien comme &#231;a qu'intuitivement, j'&#233;tais tent&#233; d'&#233;crire (mais je me demandais simplement si je n'avais pas tort).


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> La moralit&#233;, c'est que le sens de la phrase est parfois plus important que la r&#232;gle de grammaire qu'on serait tent&#233; d'appliquer strictement.
> 
> Je suis content, c'est bien comme &#231;a qu'intuitivement, j'&#233;tais tent&#233; d'&#233;crire (mais je me demandais simplement si je n'avais pas tort).


Et moi je suis content de voir que le fran&#231;ais c'est pas toujours d'appliquer un truc con comme une r&#232;gles. L&#224; le sens joue un r&#244;le c'est plus int&#233;ressant d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## Philippe (4 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Et moi je suis content de voir que le français c'est pas toujours d'appliquer un truc con comme une règles. Là le sens joue un rôle c'est plus intéressant déjà



C'est tellement vrai qu'un grammairien comme Grevisse a développé la notion d'_accord sylleptique_, càd d'accord selon le sens.
Un exemple souvent cité est celui-ci : _Hé bien mesdemoiselles, on est fatiguées ?_ qui est une sorte d'aberration grammaticale :

- d'une part le verbe est au singulier car _on_, pronom neutre indéfini, commande le singulier ;
- d'autre part _fatiguées_ est au féminin pluriel ; en tant qu'attribut du sujet utilisé avec être, l'adjectif s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec se sujet du verbe, qui est _on_ ; dans ce cas _on_ est donc féminin pluriel.

Selon la grammaire, _on_ est neutre masculin singulier ; mais selon le sens, puisqu'il réfère clairement à _mesdemoiselles_, _on_ est féminin pluriel. Au sein de la même phrase, le même mot est à la fois masculin singulier et féminin pluriel...

L'idée de Grevisse était que la langue doit être au service de ses usagers et non l'inverse. L'utilité de connaître les règles de grammaire revenant alors au simple constat que s'il est utile aux utilisateurs d'une langue d'en connaître les règles, c'est afin de pouvoir les utiliser pour exprimer le plus finement possible sa pensée, - et non d'en être les "esclaves".


Pour en revenir à _la majorité des Français_, Grevisse cite plusieurs exemples où les deux accords sont en concurrence : La majorité des demeures SONT CONSTRUITES à l'image d'un modèle ancien ; L'immense majorité des hommes S'ALIÈNENT à leur profit _vs_ La majorité des hommes ne VIT pas autrement ; ... si la majorité des Français AIMAIT ou simplement RESPECTAIT encore sa langue ; etc.

Donc pour en revenir à la question de fredintosh :



fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, à propos de majorité :
> 
> (...)
> *Mais faut-il dire :*
> ...


Je pense que la meilleure réponse est celle donnée par Bassman :



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4352638 a dit:
			
		

> La question de fond est peut être d'avantage qui "regarde", les français ou la majorité ?



Les deux orthographes sont possibles mais introduisent une légère nuance de sens :
- _la majorité des Français regarde_ - où le sujet est _la majorité_ - fait porter l'attention sur l'aspect "mathématique" de l'assertion ;
- _la majorité des Français regardent_ : _la majorité de_ est un simple déterminant, le sujet du verbe est cette fois _les Français_ ; l'aspect quantitatif est moins pris en compte.

Dans le sens du message de naas qui est à l'origine de cette question, on aurait très bien pu écrire, avec les verbes au singulier : _Une majorité de Français regarde TF1, une minorité (regarde) Arte_ puisqu'ici c'est clairement la comparaison des aspects quantitatifs qui mise en évidence.
Personnellement, c'est ce que j'aurais écrit.


Un dernier exemple qui concerne cette fois les verbes dont le sujet comporte une fraction (comme dans le lien donné par BackCat) :



> La moitié des Français a répondu oui au référendum.



Le lien dit que "le verbe saccorde avec le nom de fraction _la moitié_".
Ce n'est pas toujours vrai : Dans la phrase _La motitié des sénateurs a voté contre_, le verbe s'accorde avec _la moitié_ : la pensée s'arrête au terme quantitatif ; il s'agit d'une quantité précise, mathématiquemet exacte.

Alors que dans la phrase _Un quart des gens interrogés n'ont pas répondu_, où l'accord se fait cette fois avec le complément, la fraction est "reléguée" au statut de déterminant et perd son statut de sujet, il s'agit cette fois d'une quantité approximative.

Comme dans l'exemple _La moitié des Français a répondu oui au référendum_ on imagine mal qu'il s'agisse d'une quantité précise et parfaitement exacte (une moitié a répondu oui, l'autre moitié a répondu non : égalité parfaite ?), je pense qu'il aurait été préférable de mettre ici le verbe au pluriel.

La question n'est donc pas tant de savoir *ce qu'il faut* appliquer comme règle, mais bien plutôt *comment* utiliser les règles (et les usages) en vigueur pour exprimer au mieux ce qu'on a à dire ou ce qu'on veut faire comprendre.


Désolé d'avoir été aussi long... :rose:


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Du peu de ce qui reste du message de naas, il met tout de même le doigt sur un problème crucial: l'appauvrissement du vocabulaire.
> Et sans tomber dans un complot Big bortheresque, _1984_ a bien rappelé que cela va de paire avec un affaiblissement de la pensée.
> Et pour un fil qui s'intéresse à la langue, je suis supris de la facilité avec laquelle vous cautionnez l'usage. À suivre cette pente, il ne faudra pas s'étonner si le langage sms devient la norme. Lorsque je vois comment mes petits cousins (au plus une treizaine d'années) écrivent, je frémis. Pourtant pour eux, c'est l'usage de leurs pairs qui leur impose d'écrire n'importe comment.
> 
> A.


M'est avis que cette bagarre usage/règle (sous-entendu : règle édictée par une élite) est un peu biaisée et sans issue.

Si, platement, on regarde l'évolution de la langue, on voit bien l'antagonisme mais il n'y a jamais vainqueur (ou vaincu) définitif. Parfois, la règle est pondue pour normaliser l'usage, parfois, c'est l'usage qui vient sanctionner la règle et bien malin qui peut prévoir ce qui va se passer.

Par exemple, la règle qui modifie l'écriture de l'imparfait, règle qui doit dater de la fin du XVIIIe, valide une modification de la prononciation (d'où, je ne sais pas : IDF ??) qui rendait le -ois inadéquat.
D'un autre côté, certaines consonnes "surnuméraires" ajoutées pour des raisons situées entre le politique et la linguistique ont fini par être prononcées, lors même qu'elles avaient disparu depuis un sacré bout de temps.

Au bout du compte, on pourrait dire que c'est toujours l'usage qui l'emporte, y compris lorsque par capillarité tout le monde se conforme à la norme ... 

Quant au langage texto (tsss... SMS, c'est sûrement pas admis par l'Académie ), je pense que l'on se focalise un peu trop. Du moment qu'il n'y a pas _que_ ça, je ne vois pas de raison de se faire du mouron.

Je finis sur une  petite anecdote que je trouve intéressante (et véridique) : on demande à un Anglais comment dire _canicule_ en anglais. Réponse : "Depouis 2003, ong diii : _canicule_."  Et voilà : un mot de plus dans le vocabulaire démesuré des anglophones. Nous, on serait déjà en train de chercher fébrilement, sous les lambris de l'Académie, une traduction plus ou moins heureuse  afin de parer à l'invasion.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

Merci Philippe, ton post est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant et tr&#232;s agr&#233;able &#224; lire  

[limite hors sujet]Je voulais juste rajouter que de toutes fa&#231;ons, on dit pas "La moiti&#233; des Fran&#231;ais a r&#233;pondu oui au r&#233;f&#233;rendum" mais "La majorit&#233; des Fran&#231;ais a r&#233;pondu non au r&#233;f&#233;rendum" [/limite hors sujet]


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

C'est en effet plus conforme de la r&#233;alit&#233; 
Dans ses M&#233;moires St-Simon truffe ses phrases d'accords sur le sens (_ad sensum_ comme dit l'&#233;diteur).
Et &#231;a a un c&#244;t&#233; rafra&#238;chissant : de zeugma en accord _ad sensum_, il rend sa langue vivante et alerte, au m&#233;pris des r&#232;gles et consignes. L'essentiel &#233;tant d'avoir du style


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> (...)  il rend sa langue vivante et alerte, au m&#233;pris des r&#232;gles et consignes. L'essentiel &#233;tant d'avoir du style



L'ennui est qu'entre une langue fix&#233;e par Rabelais, Hugo ou Mallarm&#233; et celle mise en avant et qui surtout fait &#233;cole, par nunuche du Loft, potiche de Secret Story ou K&#233;vin le roi du Skyblog il y a, comment dire, une diff&#233;rence qui est un monde...


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

Encore une fois, je pense que l'on se stresse trop &#224; ce sujet. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'on doit rester les bras ballants &#224; ne rien faire.
Mais plut&#244;t que tout reste possible en ces mati&#232;res. Si l'on ne mesure le fran&#231;ais des si&#232;cles pr&#233;c&#233;dents qu'&#224; l'aune de Flaubert, Diderot, Sorel, Montaigne, etc. il est certain que c'est affreux. Si l'on consid&#232;re que, plus vraisemblablement, le fran&#231;ais &#233;tait nettement plus diversifi&#233; la situation ne para&#238;t alors pas si pr&#233;occupante _a priori_.

Mais on aime &#224; avoir des mythes, &#224; se r&#233;f&#233;rer &#224; un &#226;ge d'or et on se cr&#233;e son obsession de la d&#233;cadence sans prendre la peine un instant de comparer ce qui est comparable.
On oublie donc qu'aux &#233;poques respectives de Montesquieu, Racine, Rabelais etc. il y avait des gens qui parlaient rudement "mal" le fran&#231;ais. Du moins pas le fran&#231;ais en cours de normalisation ou normalis&#233; par l'Acad&#233;mie.

Certaines fois, on pourrait croire ainsi qu'au XVIIIe si&#232;cle tout le monde jactait comme dans une pi&#232;ce de Marivaux !! Ahem !!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je finis sur une  petite anecdote que je trouve int&#233;ressante (et v&#233;ridique) : on demande &#224; un Anglais comment dire _canicule_ en anglais. R&#233;ponse : "Depouis 2003, ong diii : _canicule_."  Et voil&#224; : un mot de plus dans le vocabulaire d&#233;mesur&#233; des anglophones. Nous, on serait d&#233;j&#224; en train de chercher f&#233;brilement, sous les lambris de l'Acad&#233;mie, une traduction plus ou moins heureuse  afin de parer &#224; l'invasion.



On verra peut &#234;tre un jour un homme-tronc  annoncer une_ kanikeul_ ou pour faire genre _je parle rosbeef aussi bien que Berrurier_ oser le_ "kanikioule"_....


----------



## spud34 (4 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Encore une fois, je pense que l'on se stresse trop à ce sujet. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'on doit rester les bras ballants à ne rien faire.
> Mais plutôt que tout reste possible en ces matières. Si l'on ne mesure le français des siècles précédents qu'à l'aune de Flaubert, Diderot, Sorel, Montaigne, etc. il est certain que c'est affreux. Si l'on considère que, plus vraisemblablement, le français était nettement plus diversifié la situation ne paraît alors pas si préoccupante _a priori_.
> 
> Mais on aime à avoir des mythes, à se référer à un âge d'or et on se crée son obsession de la décadence sans prendre la peine un instant de comparer ce qui est comparable.
> ...


 
Exactement; depuis que le Français existe, ce genre de débats sur le "tout fout l'camp" doit avoir lieu. Tout bouge, tout change, en permanence et pas toujours dans le bon sens, certes, rester vigilants, ok, notamment sur le niveau scolaire de nos chers bamabins, mais s'angoisser dès qu'un anglicisme apparaît ou dès qu'un personnage de télé réalité invente une expression, c'est peut-être exagéré. D'ailleurs, ces derniers sont choisis après un casting pour qu'ils soient "remarquables" d'une manière ou d'une autre, le but étant qu'on parle de l'émission...


----------



## fredintosh (4 Août 2007)

Toutefois, peut-&#234;tre qu'avec les m&#233;dia(s) actuels (t&#233;l&#233;, internet), il est possible que l'&#233;volution de la langue soit plus rapide qu'autrefois, car sa propagation en est facilit&#233;e.
Et comme les m&#233;dia(s) sont de plus en plus segment&#233;s (je sch&#233;matise : le dneuns regardent du contenu pour djeuns, les vieux regardent du contenu pour vieux &#8212; en tous cas davantage qu'il y a 30 ans), la diff&#233;rence de parler entre les diff&#233;rentes g&#233;n&#233;rations, m&#234;me elle a &#233;videmment toujours exist&#233;, est certainement plus grande aujourd'hui qu'autrefois.
Je ne dis pas que c'est mal, je fais juste une constatation.


----------



## -do_ob- (4 Août 2007)

En fait le langage SMS ça n'est juste qu'une manière de faire des abréviations tant écrire avec son mobile est fastidieux.On écrit phonétiquement.Et à force de réfléchir phonétiquement on oublie le _sens_ de la l'ortographe,la _logique_ de la grammaire et du coup on en vient à ne plus comprendre le français qu'en "exception".Tout le monde pense maintenant que le français est une langue pleine d'exceptions;donc un peu surfaite, un peu sophistiquée.Alors que c'est une des langues les plus logiques:
"hôpital" et pas "hopital" car "hospitatisation",etc...

Seulement ce sens on ne le connait plus ou pas.Et le la communication s'en affaiblie un peu quand même.On ne comprend plus aussi bien le langage alors on s'exprime plus simplement et au final phonétiquement.On en finit par écrire des trucs genre:
"Comme même" au lieu de "quand même"
"A la miable" ou "à la rache"
Etc...
Moi ça me fait quand même un peu flippé.Surtout que je sens bien que je ne suis pas en reste.

Quand au truc de dire que ce serait un combat de réac contre le "monde en pérpétuel mouvement" et qu'il y a toujours eu des gens depuis Platon pour critiquer les jeunes et leur inculture.On peut répondre que c'est aussi parce qu'à certains moments les gens se sont repris (Et à d'autres détendus) qu'on a pu en arriver là.Et puis la _culture jeune_ (La "rébellion de bon ton",la musique pop,etc...)ça fait quoi?50 ans que ça existe pas plus.Depuis qu'on a découvert que cela pouvait représenter qqchose commercialement.Avant est ce qu'on peut vraiment parler de culture jeune?

Pour moi il s'agit juste de rajouter du sens à la langue (L'argot peut en faire partie après tout) et le langage SMS en enlève.Donc à la longue si nous l'utilisons de plus en plus il va tous nous abrutir.J'en suis persuadé.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

Aaaah le essemesse
Rien contre
peut &#234;tre -parfois-pratique.
Il y a m&#234;me des tenants du SMS comme nouvel argot ou dialecte . Pourquoi pas.

Outre les remarques au dessus qui sont bonnes j'en rajoute une.( rien de nouveau)

L&#224; o&#249; il y a un vrai probl&#232;me c'est que comme tout outil de commununication,  c'est en th&#233;orie pour communiquer sur une base commune.
Par cons&#233;quent  n&#233;cessite que l'&#233;metteur et le r&#233;cipiendaire du message partagent le m&#234;me fond lexical.
Et l&#224; ca coince .
Ca " fonctionne" &#224; peu pr&#232;s  entre potes ( m&#234;me lexique) . Mais ca ne marche plus aussi bien vers des inconnus ( beaucoup de variantes autour d'un m&#234;me mot ou concept)

et  ca ne fonctionne  pas du tout hors du champ d'applicatiion th&#233;orique ( le texto).


----------



## -do_ob- (4 Août 2007)

R&#233;cipiendaire...
La vache!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

-do_ob- a dit:


> R&#233;cipiendaire...
> La vache!


merci pour le lien ( qui ne m&#232;ne pas au mot mais est une mine)

Ailleurs j'aii vu que je me suis plant&#233; 
( et mon navigateur aussi , merci atilf)
chez les canadiens
r&#233;cipiendaire 
D&#233;finition :
Personne venant d'&#234;tre admise dans une soci&#233;t&#233;, un ordre, un corps savant et en l'honneur de qui une c&#233;r&#233;monie est organis&#233;e.

edth donc
-remarque
 dans un sens je ne me suis PAS tromp&#233;
dans le cas du sms  les pratiquants  forment quasi  une soci&#233;t&#233; savante , d'un genre sp&#233;cial ...


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

R&#233;cipendiaire est presque un anglicisme ici (_recipient_) quand destinataire est plus usuel ...

Quant &#224; la logique de l'orthographe fran&#231;aise, je reste dubitatif ... Que tout (ou presque) puisse s'expliquer, oui. Que l'explication soit logique, c'est autre chose.

Quant aux exemples genre "&#224; la miable" (que je trouve plut&#244;t marrant), ce n'est pas nouveau. Je crois que &#231;a s'appelle _d&#233;glutination_ et c'est ainsi qu'est n&#233;e la griotte (&#224; partir de l'agriotte), par exemple. Une des &#233;tymologie de Lille en flamand (Rijsel)  parle d'un proc&#233;d&#233; similaire, en flamand bien s&#251;r.

Edith: oops ! l'a d&#233;j&#224; vu son erreur


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci pour le lien ( qui ne m&#232;ne pas au mot mais est une mine)
> 
> Ailleurs j'aii vu que je me suis plant&#233;
> ( et mon navigateur aussi , merci atilf)
> ...



Exemple, lors d'une remise de d&#233;corations, ceux qui les re&#231;oivent sont les r&#233;cipiendaires.

Ne pas confondre : les baudruches gonfl&#233;es de leur importance, et qui n'ont que du vent entre les deux oreilles ne sont pas des _r&#233;cipiendaires_, mais des *r&#233;cipients d'air** !






(*) Quoi qu'&#224; la r&#233;flexion, &#231;a puisse parfois &#234;tre les m&#234;mes :sick:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne pas confondre : les baudruches gonflées de leur importance, et qui n'ont que du vent entre les deux oreilles ne sont pas des _récipiendaires_, mais des *récipients d'air** !


Avec ca, tu gagnes le prix Bobby Lapointe du jour


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2007)

Et le prix Raymond Devos  

-do_ob-, super le lien :love:


----------



## -do_ob- (4 Août 2007)

Peut &#234;tre Bompi en m&#234;me temps j'ai pas la La lumi&#232;re infuse...


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

-do_ob- a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre Bompi en m&#234;me temps j'ai pas la La lumi&#232;re infuse...


mais quel abrutis &#231;'ui l&#224;... 

En m&#234;me temps c'est tellement affligeant que &#231;a en devient marrant...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> tellement affligeant que ça en devient marrant...


Et c'est cet aspect là qui fait son gagne pain.
Triste .Triste.
( rien de nouveau)


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

-do_ob- a dit:


> Peut être Bompi en même temps j'ai pas la La lumière infuse...


L'est bizarre, ta phrase. Lapin compris.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2007)

A 3h du matin, il faut dormir :sleep:  , ou penser à cliquer sur le lien


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> A 3h du matin, il faut dormir :sleep:  , ou penser &#224; cliquer sur le lien



Je pense que Bompi faisait r&#233;f&#233;rence au bout de phrase pr&#233;c&#233;dant ce lien, dont l'approximation de la syntaxe n'a d'&#233;gale que l'absence de ponctuation. 



-do_ob- a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre Bompi en m&#234;me temps j'ai pas la La lumi&#232;re infuse...


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

Absolument. Il manquait un trait d'union et une virgule (&#231;a c'est le minimum : un point-virgule de plus est possible).

Sinon, c'est joli, "lumi&#232;re infuse" ...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sinon, c'est joli, "lumi&#232;re infuse" ...



Steevy c'est le nouveau po&#232;te _synth&#233;tique_
 (Ren&#233; Char + Ponge+Supervielle + Appolinaire)


----------



## brome (5 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il manquait un trait d'union et une virgule



Je pense, Bompi, que tu fais référence au tiret () qui sépare les éléments de la phrase, et non au trait d'union (-) qui sert... hem... à unir.  

Confusion avec le tiret (wikipedia.org)

*EDIT* : Ooooooups, au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vu qu'il manquait effectivement le trait d'union de "peut-être". Je pensais que, puisque l'on parlait de ponctuation pour rythmer la phrase, tu faisais allusion au tiret en tant que tel.

Bon, pas grave, mon lien servira peut-être quand même à quelqu'un.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

brome a dit:


> Je pense, Bompi, que tu fais référence au tiret () qui sépare les éléments de la phrase, et non au trait d'union (-) qui sert... hem... à unir.
> 
> Confusion avec le tiret (wikipedia.org)



Non, bompi ne s'est pas trompé.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2007)

Disons qu'il y aurait pu y avoir &#224; la fois un trait d'union, et plus loin, un tiret.

Bon, on la r&#233;pare, cette phrase ?
Qui s'y colle ? 

*Edit :*

Je me lance :
Peut-&#234;tre, Bompi &#8212; en m&#234;me temps, je n'ai pas la lumi&#232;re infuse...


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2007)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; nettement mieux en effet


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

ca peut prendre divers formes , tout d&#233;pend du sens
_Peut-&#234;tre , Bompi, en m&#234;me temps, je (ne) niais pas  la lumi&#232;re infuse _
etc etc

tant que ce n'est pas
_Peut &#234;tre, Bompi , en m&#234;me temps, jeu niais; pas la lumi&#232;re infuse..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca peut prendre divers formes , tout dépend du sens



Justement, parlons en, du sens ! Ça ne veut rien dire, cette phrase, et donc, tenter de la tourner dans un français correct n'a pas de sens, s'il avait la lumière infuse, une belle carrière de lampadaire, voire même de lustre de salon s'ouvrirait à lui (quoi que je ne soit pas certain qu'il dispose des ressources intellectuelles pour, d'après le peu que j'ai vu ). Ce type de phrase ne relève pas de la syntaxe ou de la grammaire, mais de la psychiatrie, c'est donc "hors sujet" !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Justement, parlons en, du sens ! &#199;a ne veut rien dire, cette phrase, et donc, tenter de la tourner dans un fran&#231;ais correct n'a pas de sens, s'il avait la lumi&#232;re infuse, une belle carri&#232;re de lampadaire, voire m&#234;me de lustre de salon s'ouvrirait &#224; lui (quoi que je ne soit pas certain qu'il dispose des ressources intellectuelles pour, d'apr&#232;s le peu que j'ai vu ). Ce type de phrase ne rel&#232;ve pas de la syntaxe ou de la grammaire, mais de la psychiatrie, c'est donc "hors sujet" !


m'enfin je l'ai dit plus haut Steevy c'est un  vrai po&#232;te synth&#233;tique ( ou un pou&#232;t)
la _lumi&#232;re infuse_ c'est  zoli. Quant &#224; " ca rel&#232;ve de la psychiatrie" c'est  une possibilit&#233; , mais si on pousse le raisonnement , il ne resterait plus grand monde hors des centres de soins... T'as vu le nombre de clones steeviesques qui se bousculent au portillon de la gloire soluble dans la b&#234;tise?*

Il y va de l'avenir du pays !
( plus on est de fous moins il y a de riz)
------------
Ce qui est affligeant c'est que Steevy n'est rien qu'un reflet
( et il le sait tr&#232;s bien , il en vit)

* 'tain c'est b&#244; ce que j'viens dire  , faut vite que je fasse un blog pou&#232;t pou&#232;t


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Rhooooooo des bourdes à la steevy j'en fais plein, mais on peut pas éditer ses paroles.


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

Je vous propose de ne pas trop s'opini&#226;trer sur le th&#232;me "La soci&#233;t&#233; du spectacle &#8212; aujourd'hui : Steevy" car ce n'est gu&#232;re int&#233;ressant. Pour parler de la t&#233;l&#233;vision, de ses (nombreux) d&#233;fauts et de ses (rares) qualit&#233;s, il doit bien y avoir un autre fil &#224; disposition ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2007)

ecoute
 Steevy bien s&#251;r on s'en fout 

Par contre  la t&#233;l&#233; et les medias sont de fait des " prescripteurs" de vocabulaire , tournures et surtout d'erreurs de fran&#231;ais
donc in-topic


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2007)

Tiens je viens d'aller dans le fil "Post-Mortem" et je me suis pos&#233; cette question :

D'ou vient le fait qu'on emploi le terme "feu" pour un ancien d&#233;funt&#8230;

Sur google j'ai trouv&#233; ceci&#8230;



			
				Google a dit:
			
		

> *Feu : *
> Qualifie un personnage d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; depuis longtemps par opposition &#224; "D&#233;funt" qui indique un d&#233;c&#232;s plus r&#233;cent.



Mais rien n'explique l'emploi de "feu" dans ce cadre, surtout pour quelqu'un d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; depuis longtemps, c'est plut&#244;t "froid" qu'il aurait fallu employer&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2007)

Ailleurs, sur un site es vocabulaire ( projetbabel)  tu as l'explication qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec le feu

feu ou feue serait une derivation du verbe etre ( tel qu'on l'employait)



> jusqu'au XVIIe si&#232;cle, on &#233;crivait "il feut, ils feurent, etc." avec &#233;ventuellement un tr&#233;ma sur le u, et dans les actes notamment les registres paroissiaux, on trouvait : Jean X fils de feurent Baltazar X et de J&#233;hanne Y. A l'&#233;poque, les "eu" et les "u" simples &#233;taient beaucoup plus proches oralement qu'actuellement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2007)

Feu est d&#233;riv&#233; du latin "de cuisine" _fatutus_ "qui a accompli sa destin&#233;e". fatum


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Idem pour flageollet.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Idem pour flageollet.


Ça c'est dérivé du latin _"flatulus"_ qui a donné ensuite flatulences


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

Dans le genre, cette br&#232;ve de notre site pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; est assez amusante.
C'est s&#251;r que pr&#233;senter la royaut&#233; sous cette forme ... Si on a dit &#231;a &#224; Henri V, je comprends pourquoi il n'est pas mont&#233; sur le tr&#244;ne  (en plus du drapeau, bien entendu).


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2007)

Tiens, j'ai une question :

Ma femme ne cesse de me reprendre quand je dis "des fois" en argumentant qu'il faut dire "parfois". J'ai pourtant pas l'impression que ca soit si faux que &#231;a, quelqu'un pour &#233;clairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

&#199;a &#231;a d&#233;pend du contexte&#8230;

&#171;Si des fois je fais la vaisselle.&#187; devrait plut&#244;t se dire &#171;Si des fois je fais la vaisselle, parfois.&#187;

Mais t'es quand m&#234;me pas sympa de poser la question ici pour lui clouer le bec ce soir


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

Comme &#231;a, &#224; la vol&#233;e, je dirais que c'est familier (euph&#233;misme pour dire moche ) mais  je pense que c'est correct. On peut remplacer par "certaines fois", plus chic. Avec "Aucunes fois", on risque de te trouver un peu p&#233;dant


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2007)

t'as aussi le bottage en touche 
ne pas utiliser l'expression 
et la remplacer par d'autres
_  il arrive ,  de temps en temps, de temps &#224; autre etc_


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2007)

Ben moi, parfois je dis "des fois"

Et des fois je dis "parfois"

Et si on l'y regarde bien, ben, banane ça commence par un "b" mais parfois ça commence par un "p" pitin de langue à la c0n


----------



## apenspel (7 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Par contre  la télé et les medias sont de fait des " prescripteurs" de vocabulaire , tournures et surtout d'erreurs de français


Ah oui, il n'y a rien qui m'agace plus que d'y lire : « VU A LA TÉLÉ ».
Pourquoi ces glands mettent des accents sur les É et pas sur le À, vu que c'est plus facile à mettre sur le À ?

Ok, je sais qu'au départ, MS Word indique une faute d'orthographe sur À, mais lorsqu'on a un minimum d'érudition orthographique, on sait que ce À s'écrit À et pas A.
Tout le monde suit ?
Hé ben, en plus, il y a moyen de modifier le dictionnaire de MS Office. Ainsi, les rédacteurs publicitaires et autres auraient enfin les moyens de s'exprimer correctement À LA TÉLÉ.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Hé ben, en plus, il y a moyen de modifier le dictionnaire de MS Office. Ainsi, les rédacteurs publicitaires et autres auraient enfin les moyens de s'exprimer correctement À LA TÉLÉ.



Non, là, tu ne peux pas, le correcteur orthographique d'Office admet des ajouts, mais pas les suppressions. Il ne suffit pas d'y ajouter "À" pour qu'il réagisse, il faudrait aussi supprimer "A", ce qui n'est pas posible, donc ... 

De toute façon, dans le "VU A LA TÉLÉ", le plus débile n'est pas cette faute, mais bien la caution ainsi apportée, auprès d'un public intellectuellement limité, au produit en question. Il suffirait donc de faire de la pub télé pour un produit pour qu'il soit automatiquement "LE bon produit à se procurer absolument" ? Non, je pense qu'ici, orthographe et syntaxe passent au second plan de gravité, c'est la sémantique, qu'il faudrait surtout remettre en question. Il n'y a pas de "correcteur sémantique", dans Word ? :rateau:

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Allez. Donne nous un exemple. O&#249; as-tu vu &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, tu ne peux pas, le correcteur orthographique d'Office admet des ajouts, mais pas les suppressions. Il ne suffit pas d'y ajouter "À" pour qu'il réagisse, il faudrait aussi supprimer "A", ce qui n'est pas posible, donc ...
> 
> De toute façon, dans le "VU A LA TÉLÉ", le plus débile n'est pas cette faute, mais bien la caution ainsi apportée, auprès d'un public intellectuellement limité, au produit en question. Il suffirait donc de faire de la pub télé pour un produit pour qu'il soit automatiquement "LE bon produit à se procurer absolument" ? Non, je pense qu'ici, orthographe et syntaxe passent au second plan de gravité, c'est la sémantique, qu'il faudrait surtout remettre en question. Il n'y a pas de "correcteur sémantique", dans Word ? :rateau:
> 
> :mouais:


A&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4355751 a dit:
			
		

> A&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e&#8230;



Tiens, un publiciste* 



T'inqui&#232;tes pas Chaton, je ne relancerais pas 




(*) Ou un "publicitaire",ch'sais p&#244; trop comment on doit dire ? **

(**) Vous noterez la tr&#232;s habile retomb&#233;e dans le sujet


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

C'est s&#233;mantique que tu comprends pas chaton ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Laisse courir, va  J'vais mettre du VU A LA T&#201;L&#201;E partout, &#231;a va me calmer un peu. Et puis du exhilarant aussi tant que j'y suis&#8230;


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2007)

Ah, c'est bizarre, serais-je vis&#233; ? 

Il est certes vrai que "VU &#192; LA T&#201;L&#201;" a un petit c&#244;t&#233; attrape-couillon, mais chacun est libre de d&#233;cider, alors ... Nul besoin de re-re-re-citer les propos de l'ex-patron de TF1, tout le monde les conna&#238;t et sait &#224; quoi s'en tenir.


----------



## naas (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4354909 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai une question :
> 
> Ma femme ne cesse de me reprendre quand je dis "des fois" en argumentant qu'il faut dire "parfois". J'ai pourtant pas l'impression que ca soit si faux que ça, quelqu'un pour éclairer ma lanterne ?



En fait il y a deux choses qu'il faut bien séparer:
la recherche de la vérité
la recherche de la tranquillité

Dans ton cas je pencherais plutôt pour la deuxième, quitte à écorcher un peu la langue française


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

Non pas _Vu &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;_, mais _Vu sur MacG_ :



tino_ale a dit:


> J'agencement &#233;tait bizarre, mais &#233;tant au Japon je *suce-pecte* qu'il ne soit diff&#233;rent en France. En tout cas, celui l&#224; avait une touche backspace petite comme une touche de lettre normale, et &#231;a j'aime pas.



 &#233;norme !


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2007)

Remarque, il y a une certaine logique : de la bouche &#224; la poitrine, ce n'est pas si loin ...


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4355764 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse courir, va  J'vais mettre du VU A LA TÉLÉE partout, ça va me calmer un peu. Et puis du exhilarant aussi tant que j'y suis


... et pourquoi pas du _*accoisant*_ ?

_Allons, procédons à la curation, et par la douceur exhilarante de l'harmonie, adoucissons, lénifions, et accoisons l'aigreur de ses esprits, que je vois prêts à s'enflammer._

Molière, _Monsieur de Pourceaugnac_, acte 1, scène 8.


----------



## yzykom (10 Août 2007)

loustic a dit:


> ... et pourquoi pas du _*accoisant*_ ?
> 
> _Allons, proc&#233;dons &#224; la curation, et par la douceur exhilarante de l'harmonie, adoucissons, l&#233;nifions, et accoisons l'aigreur de ses esprits, que je vois pr&#234;ts &#224; s'enflammer._
> 
> Moli&#232;re, _Monsieur de Pourceaugnac_, acte 1, sc&#232;ne 8.



Ne connaissant pas le terme &#171; accoisant &#187; ni le verbe &#171; accoiser &#187; et ne les ayant pas trouv&#233;s dans mon Lexis, j'ai trouv&#233; la d&#233;finition de ce verbe d'ancien Fran&#231;ais sur cette page ainsi qu'un exemple dans ce texte du XIII&#232;me si&#232;cle (annotation num&#233;ro 5).  

Accoisser veut donc dire se pr&#233;parer. 

Du coup, je saisis mal le sens de la phrase de Moli&#232;re qui semble parler de &#171; calmer les esprits &#187; - enfin je crois - tout en en &#171; accoissant l'aigreur &#187;.  

Moli&#232;re &#233;crivant un Fran&#231;ais sans nul doute bien plus soutenu que le mien, o&#249; ai-je commis une erreur de compr&#233;hension ? :rose:


Edit : Je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi-m&#234;me.

En fait, j'ai mal lu et confondu &#171; accoi*ss*er - se pr&#233;parer &#187; et &#171; accoi*s*er - apaiser &#187;. :rose:

La phrase de Moli&#232;re devient donc beaucoup plus logique.

J'ai trouv&#233; la solution ici, acte 1, sc&#232;ne 8. Le terme &#171; accoisons &#187; est accompagn&#233; d'une ast&#233;risque clicable menant vers une annotation. 

C'est bien, le net.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Ne connaissant pas le terme « accoisant » ni le verbe « accoiser » et ne les ayant pas trouvés dans mon Lexis, j'ai trouvé la définition de ce verbe d'ancien Français sur cette page ainsi qu'un exemple dans ce texte du XIIIème siècle (annotation numéro 5).
> 
> Accoisser veut donc dire se préparer.
> 
> ...



J'en reste cois


----------



## naas (10 Août 2007)

quoi ?


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en reste cois


J'aurais dit coi.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

Votre nuit fut accois&#233;e ou accoisante?


----------



## Philippe (11 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'aurais dit coi.



Manque plus qu'un t et un tréma...


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2007)

Le co&#239;t est-il accoisant ?
Je reste coi.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'aurais dit coi.



Un homme averti en vaut deux, ça justifie le pluriel, non ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2007)

Peut être, mais en ce cas , saurait on  _accoisant_ tenir?


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2007)

coi coi
coa coa
coin coin
...

Les cris des animaux ont &#233;t&#233; traduits en fran&#231;ais, correctement semble-t-il.

cocorico !

?



Accoisant au beurre, un !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2007)

"seul".... adjectif ou adverbe ? 

je me suis pos&#233; la question en imprimant un faire part de mariage... Mon client m'a donn&#233; un texte &#224; mettre sur la photo: " &#224; nous seul de savoir prendre le m&#234;me chemin..."

outre le fait que cette phrase soit (est ?) _(edited, merci dos)..._ euh... moche, je trouve... pensez vous que l'on doive accorder "seul" au pluriel, puisqu'ils sont deux, ou au contraire le laisser invariable car il peut signifier "seulement" ?

avis aux amateurs de la langue....

&#224; +


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> "seul".... adjectif ou adverbe ?
> 
> je me suis pos&#233; la question en imprimant un faire part de mariage... Mon client m'a donn&#233; un texte &#224; mettre sur la photo: " &#224; nous seul de savoir prendre le m&#234;me chemin..."
> 
> ...


Aucune id&#233;e&#8230;  par contre l'auxiliaire *"&#234;tre"* je sais conjuguer&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Si j'en crois mon dictionnaire, seul est un adjectif.

Si j'en crois mon goût littéraire, pas forcément très sûr, ni universel, la phrase de ton client est un bel exemple de loudingueur pseudo-poétique...
J'aime bien, ça me fait rire (parce que je suis méchant et que j'aime me moquer)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Aucune idée  par contre l'auxiliaire *"être"* je sais conjuguer


 
gggrrrr, je note, je note   



PonkHead a dit:


> Si j'en crois mon dictionnaire, seul est un adjectif.
> 
> Si j'en crois mon goût littéraire, pas forcément très sûr, ni universel, la phrase de ton client est un bel exemple de loudingueur pseudo-poétique...
> J'aime bien, ça me fait rire (parce que je suis méchant et que j'aime me moquer)


 
tu parles.... je leur ai proposé autre chose, mais ils y tiennent..... :rose: 

donc, si adjectif, on accord et pis c'est tout.... 

merci

à+


----------



## bompi (14 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; un exercice que nous n'avons pas pratiqu&#233;, ma femme et moi : le faire-part de mariage  Je plussoie Ponkhead. Et je plains Arlequin.

Quant &#224; l'accord : oui-da ! "&#192; nous seuls de savoir prendre le m&#234;me chemin vers Steve Jobs." (faire-part de mariage avec son Mac).


----------



## Philippe (14 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> "seul".... adjectif ou adverbe ?



 Arlequin

Un petit compl&#233;ment &#224; la r&#233;ponse (tr&#232;s pertinente) de Ponk (edit : et de bompi)  :



PonkHead a dit:


> Si j'en crois mon dictionnaire, seul est un adjectif.



_Seul_ est en effet toujours adjectif.
Une partie de la confusion g&#233;n&#233;ralement associ&#233;e &#224; ce mot, provient du fait que cet adjectif (soulign&#233; avec insistance :rateau a parfois ce qu'on appelle une _valeur adverbiale_.

Dit plus simplement, cela signifie qu'il a parfois le sens d'un adverbe c&#224;d de l'adverbe _seulement_ ; il est d'ailleurs souvent, dans ce cas, ant&#233;pos&#233; c&#224;d plac&#233; avant le nom auquel il se rapporte. Exemple : _Seul le r&#233;sultat compte_ ; mais m&#234;me dans ce cas, pas question de le laisser invariable ! il reste un adjectif _et on devra toujours l'accorder !_ on devra donc &#233;crire : _Seuls les r&#233;sultats comptent_.



 






Dans l'exemple que tu donnes (_&#224; nous seul de savoir prendre le m&#234;me chemin..._), sans _s_ &#224; _seul_ c'est un nous majestatif et la phrase signifie que le mec d&#233;clare que c'est lui et lui seul qui saura prendre le chemin pour lui et sa tendre...

C'est peut-&#234;tre &#231;a le sens cach&#233; ? non ? ok je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et je plains Arlequin.



pas la peine, ai d&#233;j&#224; eu pire.... 



bompi a dit:


> Quant &#224; l'accord : oui-da ! "&#192; nous seuls de savoir prendre le m&#234;me chemin vers Steve Jobs." (faire-part de mariage avec son Mac).





Philippe a dit:


> Arlequin
> 
> Un petit compl&#233;ment &#224; la r&#233;ponse (tr&#232;s pertinente) de Ponk (edit : et de bompi)  etc etc





Merci &#224; tous les deux ! 

&#224; +


ps: en r&#233;ponse au CDB de Craquounette: vais je devoir ouvrir un fil "am&#233;liorons nos frappes au clavier" ? :mouais::rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

petite boutade pour encore une fois souligner que beaucoup dépend du contexte

exemple
" à nous seul de savoir prendre le même chemin"

Le sens implicite présumé _ à nous seul*s* de savoir prendre le même chemin.._.

Ce qui, si on fouille , est assez rigolo sur un faire-part de mariage.
Faire-part qui est -en théorie- un acte social  une convention sociale  et aussi un acte de  partage ( pour faire part de)
Ici c'est presque...on se marie mais c'est notre affaire et on fait ce qu'on veut.
( un faire part de futurs asociaux?  )

Mais on peut fort bien le comprendre autrement
A nous , _seul _de savoir prendre le même chemin ( importe, compte , a de la valeur etc)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2007)

petite précision.... il ne s'agit que d'un extrait..... je te laisse deviner que le reste est  tout aussi "amusant" ...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

Oh je m'en doute
Et encore tu n'as pas parlé du reste... grammage , couleur , typo

Qui peut aller du pire - façon _"ôle-marque"_  - au plus plaisant ( pour toi) à monter
( tu sais ce sentiment   " voilà des clients qui ont une idée interessante , je vais me décarcasser parce que ca m'interesse" )


----------



## Arlequin (14 Août 2007)

oh oui, je vois trèèèèès bien .....


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2007)

Mais que fait le cantonnier ?

Arlequin n'est pas le seul &#224; se casser la figure dans le chemin.

:hosto: 


Ce chemin est &#224; &#233;viter.

J'oubliais : mon coq, qui am&#233;liore son fran&#231;ais jour apr&#232;s jour, m'a accompagn&#233; lorsque j'ai travers&#233; le Rhin. Sur l'autre rive il s'est redress&#233; et a pouss&#233; un sonore "kikeriki" !!!
Il est bilingue ! Bilingue, vous vous rendez compte ?
C'est dingue !


----------



## annamaria (17 Août 2007)

Mais y a-t-il un correcteur d'orthographe pour les gens qui postent sur MacG? 

J'en aurais vraiment besoin :rose:


----------



## naas (17 Août 2007)

Avec firefox oui sans aucun probl&#232;me, tu choisis m&#234;me la langue


----------



## annamaria (17 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Avec firefox oui sans aucun problème, tu choisis même la langue


 

Firefox?   

Où ? Comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

annamaria a dit:


> Firefox?
> 
> Où ? Comment ?



Dictionnaire français de qualité pour les programmes Mozilla et OpenOffice


----------



## macaronique (18 Août 2007)

annamaria a dit:


> Mais y a-t-il un correcteur d'orthographe pour les gens qui postent sur MacG?
> 
> J'en aurais vraiment besoin :rose:



Oui, avec tout logiciel sauf Firefox (je ne sais pas pourquoi les développeurs de Firefox ont réinventé la roue, ils ont perdu toutes les fonctions standards du Mac OS X.) Dans n'importe quel champ de texte dans n'importe quelle application cocoa, il suffit d'aller dans le menu Orthographe dans le menu Édition, ou dans le menu de clic-droit.


----------



## naas (18 Août 2007)

Oui c'est vrai, toutefois as tu le choix de la langue ?


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Août 2007)

Le pluriel d'ail est étrange car il est double : on emploie des ails en botanique et des aulx pour les condiments.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2007)

Oh ! Ben il y a pire, comme pluriel, regarde "amour", "d&#233;lice" et "orgue", par exemple, masculins au singulier, ils changent de sexe genre au pluriel pour passer au f&#233;minin ! 

"Cet orgue est le plus beau parmis les plus belles"

"mon bel amour", "mes belles amours"

"ce d&#233;lice divin" "ces d&#233;lices divines"


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Ben il y a pire, comme pluriel, regarde "amour", "délice" et "orgue", par exemple, masculins au singulier, ils changent de sexe genre au pluriel pour passer au féminin !



oui il y a des utilisateurs de MacG comme ça aussi... je citerai pas de noms pour ne pas faire de peine à l'AM.... oups :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oui il y a des utilisateurs de MacG comme ça aussi... je citerai pas de noms pour ne pas faire de peine à l'AM.... oups :rateau:



Il y a des utilisateurs de MacGe qui ont un pluriel ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2007)

Euh, petite question : 

ces mots comme amour, d&#233;lice qui changent de genre selon le nombre, on les qualifie comment ?


on dit pas transgenre quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas. Il faut toutefois noter que les linguistes sont partag&#233;s sur cette pratique. les s&#233;manticiens ont plut&#244;t un avis comme celui ci :



> &#171; Les trois seuls mots de la langue fran&#231;aise qui sont masculins au singulier et f&#233;minins au pluriel &#187;, m&#8217;avait expliqu&#233;, quand j&#8217;&#233;tais &#226;g&#233; d&#8217;une douzaine d&#8217;ann&#233;es, un adulte fier de m&#8217;apprendre quelque chose de curieux, &#224; moi, le gamin passionn&#233; de fran&#231;ais. Voil&#224; bien le type du clich&#233; &#224; courte vue : cette id&#233;e r&#233;pandue p&#232;che par d&#233;faut d&#8217;analyse.
> 
> D&#233;lice est le seul qui soit v&#233;ritablement dans ce cas : Cette odeur subtile est un vrai d&#233;lice &#8211; Nous go&#251;tions les d&#233;lices exaltantes d&#8217;une promenade en montagne. Encore faut-il y ajouter une restriction ; pour ne pas choquer l&#8217;oreille, quand il est introduit par un masculin singulier, on garde ce genre au pluriel : Le plus petit des d&#233;lices printaniers... Un des purs d&#233;lices de la gastronomie locale...
> 
> ...



Alors que les etymologistes eux pensent plus comme &#231;a :



> Luc Bentz (12 avril 2001)  &#8212; Pour ce qui est d'amour, Grevisse donne l'explication suivante (10e &#233;dition du B.U., 1975, &#167; 253, Hist, p. 214) :
> 
> &#171; Amour n'avait, dans l'ancienne langue, que le genre f&#233;minin. C'est pour concilier l'usage ancien et l'&#233;tymologie (amor est masculin en latin) que les grammairiens du XVIe et du XVIIe si&#232;cle ont &#233;tabli, non sans subtilit&#233;, une diff&#233;rence de genre d'apr&#232;s le nombre. &#8212; Pour Vaugelas, quand amour signifiait Cupidon ou quand il &#233;tait dit de l'amour de Dieu, il &#233;tait toujours masculin ; en dehors de ces deux cas, amour &#233;tait, selon lui, indiff&#233;remment masculin ou f&#233;minin (mais il jugeait le f&#233;minin pr&#233;f&#233;rable). &#187;
> 
> ...


----------



## macaronique (18 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, toutefois as tu le choix de la langue ?



Au MIAs Maui j' acres solvent en angles et jai la flame de changer la Lang du corrector d' orthography tout El temps. Sit Joe m' habitue ax soullessness rouges, sit j' acres come ça.

(Oui mais moi j'écris souvent en anglais et j'ai la flemme de changer la langue du correcteur d'orthographe tout le temps. Soit je m'habitue aux soulignes rouges, soit j'écris comme ça.)


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Ben il y a pire, comme pluriel, regarde "amour", "délice" et "orgue", par exemple, masculins au singulier, ils changent de sexe genre au pluriel pour passer au féminin !
> 
> "Cet orgue est le plus beau parmis les plus belles"
> 
> ...


Parmi d'autres curiosités,
"parmis" n'est pas permis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Parmi d'autres curiosités,
> "parmis" n'est pas permis.



Mon doigts aura encore glissé


----------



## annamaria (18 Août 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Oui, avec tout logiciel sauf Firefox (je ne sais pas pourquoi les développeurs de Firefox ont réinventé la roue, ils ont perdu toutes les fonctions standards du Mac OS X.) Dans n'importe quel champ de texte dans n'importe quelle application cocoa, il suffit d'aller dans le menu Orthographe dans le menu Édition, ou dans le menu de clic-droit.


 

En effet ce n'est pas pratique pour quelqu'un comme moi qui se connecte à MacG depuis des postes differents... et des PC differents...


----------



## naas (18 Août 2007)

firefox synchronise tes favoris sur toutes tes machines via un fichier que tu h&#233;berges


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dictionnaire français de qualité pour les programmes Mozilla et OpenOffice



Téléchargé mais impossible de comprendre comment on installe ça pour MacOS X. Tu as des précisions ?


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Téléchargé mais impossible de comprendre comment on installe ça pour MacOS X. Tu as des précisions ?



clic droit pour ouvrir avec Firefox (je crois)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> T&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; mais impossible de comprendre comment on installe &#231;a pour MacOS X. Tu as des pr&#233;cisions ?



Normalement, en cliquant sur le lien, Firefox propose d'installer le module sinon tu peux faire _menu fichier/ouvrir_, &#231;a devrait marcher.


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

En cliquant sur le lien, je tombe sur une page avec un chien et ça me télécharge juste un dossier et des fichiers dedans. Les _Read me_ n'aident pas (Aide uniquement pour Windows) si je fais Ouvrir les fichiers >  _fr_FR.aff_ ou _fr_FR.dic_, ça m'ouvre une page dans FF (XML ?) avec tt les occurences, point barre.
Icone noire "Fichier unix". J'imagine qu'il faudrait que je le mette quelques part mais alors où...


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

http://perso.latribu.com/rocky2/dicos_fr/dictionnaire_francais_classique_2007.xpi

C'est pas &#231;a que tu veux ? dico fran&#231;ais classique ?


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

c'est exactement cela. Ce fichier semble nickel et m'a propos&#233; l'install direct. C'est dans la boite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> En cliquant sur le lien, je tombe sur une page avec un chien et &#231;a me t&#233;l&#233;charge juste un dossier et des fichiers dedans. Les _Read me_ n'aident pas (Aide uniquement pour Windows) si je fais Ouvrir les fichiers >  _fr_FR.aff_ ou _fr_FR.dic_, &#231;a m'ouvre une page dans FF (XML ?) avec tt les occurences, point barre.
> Icone noire "Fichier unix". J'imagine qu'il faudrait que je le mette quelques part mais alors o&#249;...




Attention, il y a deux liens : un fichier .xpi pour Firefox/Thunderbird et l'autre pour OpenOffice.org et NeoOffice. Toi tu as d&#233;compress&#233; le fichier pour la suite bureautique. Maintenant je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu veux faire, si c'est pour neofffice, tu as une explication ici, on doit pour pouvoir faire la m&#234;me chose dans OpenOfice en fouillant dans le paquet.

Ces fichiers ne sont pas des fichiers standards qui s'installent dans le syst&#232;me : c'est sp&#233;cifique &#224; ces 2 deux applications. Peut-&#234;tre existent-ils des convertisseurs dictionnaires FF/OOo en dictionnaires OSX... 

P.S. : j'esp&#232;re avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; ta question...  Pour les fichiers d'aide, tu peux les ouvrir en les d&#233;posant sur un &#233;diteur de texte. 

*Grill&#233;*


----------



## teo (20 Août 2007)

Tromp&#233; de liens, donc. D&#233;sol&#233; pour le pataqu&#232;s, l&#224; je vais en profiter pour l'ajouter &#224; Neo Office vu que je l'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> Désolé pour le pataquès...



[HS]
Tu n'habites pas la porte à coté de chez moi, toi ?

Roussillon, ou pas loin en tout cas. 
[/HS]


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

Ah ouais le 20è à Paris c'est en plein Roussillon  

Remarque pas loin il a des bistros où on sert du Roussillon  
( on sert du Roussillon au  lou Pascalou ? Il me semble bien ...)


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

pourquoi toujours par contre alors qu'en revanche est tellement mieux ? :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi toujours par contre alors qu'en revanche est tellement mieux ? :mouais:


Richesse du lexique....
L'id&#233;e d'&#234;tre contre est dans les mots.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi toujours par contre alors qu'en revanche est tellement mieux ? :mouais:



_A l'opposé_, "par contre" est donc beaucoup moins bien, alors ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

Assistera-t-on à une bataille?


A ma gauuuuche  _" par contre"_
_A l'opposé_ D ) à ma droooooite  "_ en revanche"_

_En outre_   et _en retour_  sont les challeeeeengers si _au contraire_  l'un d'eux s'avère  vaincu _en contrepartie _. 

l'arbitre 
_A. Contrario _
( bien entendu)


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi toujours par contre alors qu'en revanche est tellement mieux ? :mouais:


L'expression "par contre " a longtemps été mise à l'index et vilipendée. Aujourd'hui la position des grammairiens et lexicologues est généralement celle-ci :
 On peut dire *par contre *quand il y a opposition entre deux idées, l'une étant le contraire de l'autre :  _Pierre est coléreux et agressif dans ses rapports avec les autres. Par contre il est doux comme un agneau lorsqu'il parle à son chat._
 On emploie *en revanche *quand il n'y a pas opposition entre deux idées : _Pierre est très susceptible et n'admet pas la contradiction. En revanche, c'est un garçon très serviable qui se met en quatre pour vous être agréable._

Heuu voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

On dit le fran&#231;ais compliqu&#233; ... _au contraire_, c'est tr&#232;s simple, _par opposition_ &#224; certaines autres langues !


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On dit le français compliqué ... _au contraire_, c'est très simple, _par opposition_ à certaines autres langues !



les bases sont simples, certes et encore. 
mais on pourrait comparer le français à un système open-source où les possibilités sont innombrables


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> les bases sont simples, certes et encore.
> mais on pourrait comparer le français à un système open-source où les possibilités sont innombrables


'tain, un geek !.... :mouais:


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, un geek !.... :mouais:



perdu !!

just french lover....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2007)

petite remont&#233;e pour signaler une r&#233;jouissante &#233;mission autour d'Henriette Walter.

Emission qui &#233;voque les emprunts entre divers langues , elle donne de multiples exemples tout le long,  dont de fort cocasses

dur&#233;e 2 heures r&#233;ecoutable ou podcastable l&#224;
 Ca me dit : Henriette Walter


----------



## Philippe (11 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> durée 2 heures réecoutable ou podcastable là
> Ca me dit : Henriette Walter



Merci pascalformac pour ce lien 

J'ai justement une classe à laquelle je pourrais fort bien faire écouter cela -> l'occasion d'essayer de comprendre ce qu'est un podcast :rose:

Donc heu... c'est quoi un podcast ? puis-je en faire une gravure sur un Cd pour le faire écouter à mes étudiants ?

... je sais que je suis un peu HS mais bon  savoir ce que c'est qu'un podcast peut servir à améliorer son français :rateau:   








Edit: à part le lien "Podcast" il y a aussi "Écoutez" qui ouvre un fichier .ram : c'est lisible sur un Mac ce truc ? c'est quoi ?  merci


----------



## meskh (11 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> durée 2 heures réecoutable ou podcastable là
> Ca me dit : Henriette Walter



merci c'est très ..... éducatif


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Merci pascalformac pour ce lien
> 
> J'ai justement une classe &#224; laquelle je pourrais fort bien faire &#233;couter cela -> l'occasion d'essayer de comprendre ce qu'est un podcast :rose:
> 
> ...


podcast ( ballado- diffusion comme on dit parfois)  etc c'est effectivement tr&#232;s HS
tu peux 
-lire l'aide itunes ( il y a une aide  , si si)
-faire des recherches sur les multiples sujets podcasts et ou format ram ( ici ou chez igeneration) et y poster  au besoin
Sur igeneration  suite &#224; l'id&#233;e saugrenue que itunes n'est pas une application OS X mais une exclusivit&#233; de l'autre forum
(Explication qui ne tient pas 2 secondes sans pouffer de rire mais la politique et la diplomatie font que certaines rigidit&#233;s perdurent )


----------



## Philippe (11 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux
> -lire l'aide itunes ( il y a une aide  , si si)
> -faire des recherches sur les multiples sujets podcasts et ou format ram ( ici ou chez igeneration) et y poster  au besoin



Ok pascalformac 
Merci pour le conseil 



Et désolé pour le HS :rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, un geek !.... :mouais:


:love:


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> podcast ( ballado- diffusion comme on dit parfois)  etc c'est effectivement très HS
> tu peux
> -lire l'aide itunes ( il y a une aide  , si si)
> -faire des recherches sur les multiples sujets podcasts et ou format ram ( ici ou chez igeneration) et y poster  au besoin
> ...


Petit correctif : il n'est pas dit que iTunes n'est pas une application OS X. Simplement, c'est sur iGeneration que l'on en discute. C'est très différent dit comme ça.
Donc il y a redirection comme on le fait pour d'autres sujets.


Ceci posé, je vous conseille de lire le livre de "Conversations sur la langue française" entre Pierre Encrevé et Michel Braudeau [je ne l'ai pas encore fini de le lire mais c'est déjà très bien]. Le rapport avec ce fil ? Ce livre peut aider à avoir une meilleure connaissance de cette langue donc, peut-être, de la pratiquer encore mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Petit correctif : il n'est pas dit que iTunes n'est pas une application OS X. Simplement, c'est sur iGeneration que l'on en discute. C'est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent dit comme &#231;a.
> Donc il y a redirection comme on le fait pour d'autres sujets.



Pour compl&#233;ter l'explication s&#233;mantique* de mon estim&#233; confr&#232;re, j'ajouterais que contrairement &#224; ce que semble penser mon non moins estim&#233; homonyme, le forum "Applications" n'a pas vocation &#224; parler de l'ensemble des applications disponibles sur Mac OS X, *mais uniquement de celles ne relevant pas d'un forum sp&#233;cifique*, tel que "Internet", "iGeneration", "Arts graphiques", "Vid&#233;o", et j'en passe ...

Ce qui d&#233;montre une fois de plus que le fran&#231;ais est bien la langue de toutes les nuances 


(*) Ou comment rester dans le sujet tout en ... 

EDIT special dedicace to macaronique : Val&#224;, c'est fait


----------



## macaronique (12 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour compléter l'explication syntaxique*



Ce n'est pas plutôt une explication sémantique ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Petit correctif : il n'est pas dit que iTunes n'est pas une application OS X. Simplement, c'est sur iGeneration que l'on en discute. C'est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent dit comme &#231;a.


Tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent? Ok
c'est sur igeneration ( donc un forum totalement s&#233;par&#233; ) que l'on discute  d'une application Mac  
et non sur le forum Macgeneration
( itunes et ipod ne font donc pas  partie de_ l'essentiel du Mac_)
Il y a de quoi rire quand on sait le nombre de windoziens qui viennent &#224; l'univers Mac grace &#224; l'ipod et itunes...



> Donc il y a redirection comme on le fait pour d'autres sujets.


non
pas de redirection,  il y a, et tu le sais, fin de non recevoir ( fermeture verrouillage )
puis indication d'aller ailleurs
une vraie redirection serait elle  _g&#233;niale_
( je plaisante l&#224;, car si les 2 forums avaient des outils crois&#233;s  la s&#233;paration deviendrait purement cosm&#233;tique , ce qu'elle n'est pas)

tiens  bon exemple de la non fluidit&#233; 
je vais sur ig&#233;neration:  faire de la recherche pour aider  Philippe
 ( recherche li&#233;e &#224; _membritude_   , ca c'est un truc qui donne vachement envie de chercher !) 
en theorie les vieux membres ( dans mon genre) ont _membritude_ commune
ben je peux pas me logguer (A tous les coups ils ont mes anciens logs)

@Philippe
donc Phlippe tu iras l&#224; bas toi m&#234;me , tu t'y inscriras toi m&#234;me 
Mais si tu y poses une question , t'attends pas &#224; autant de r&#233;activit&#233; qu'ici..

le plus simple &#224; mon avis
tu enregistres l'&#233;mission via ram  puis tu la graves en mp3
ou
tu mets le podcast sur un ipod


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

Il y a des raisons objectives pour que les choses doivent se passer comme ça  : non, iPod et iTunes n'appartiennent pas à l'essentiel du Mac, puisqu'une grande proportion des utilisateurs de ce logiciel et de ce balladeur n'ont jamais touché un Mac de leur vie. 

iTunes et iPod sont aussi présent sous Windows, nombre de questions les concernant n'ont rien à voir avec le Mac, et il ne me paraîtrait pas logique de parler séparément dans deux forums ... disons "étanches" à titre d'image, les questions sur les problèmes les concernant.



pascalformac a dit:


> non
> pas de redirection,  il y a, et tu le sais, fin de non recevoir ( fermeture verrouillage )
> puis indication d'aller ailleurs



Ben, si ça c'est pas une re-direction, qu'est-ce que c'est ? La seule différence, c'est que là, c'est celui qui poste au mauvais endroit, et non le modo de service, qui fait le boulot, mais il y a bien "re-direction".


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent? Ok
> c'est sur igeneration ( donc un forum totalement s&#233;par&#233; ) que l'on discute d'une application Mac
> et non sur le forum Macgeneration
> ( itunes et ipod ne font donc pas partie de l'essentiel du Mac)



Il y a des raisons objectives pour que les choses doivent se passer comme &#231;a  : non, iPod et iTunes n'appartiennent pas &#224; l'essentiel du Mac, puisqu'une grande proportion des utilisateurs de ce logiciel et de ce balladeur n'ont jamais touch&#233; un Mac de leur vie. 

iTunes et iPod sont aussi pr&#233;sent sous Windows, nombre de questions les concernant n'ont rien &#224; voir avec le Mac, et il ne me para&#238;trait pas logique de parler s&#233;par&#233;ment dans deux forums ... disons "&#233;tanches" &#224; titre d'image, les questions sur les probl&#232;mes les concernant.



pascalformac a dit:


> non
> pas de redirection,  il y a, et tu le sais, fin de non recevoir ( fermeture verrouillage )
> puis indication d'aller ailleurs



Ben, si &#231;a c'est pas une re-direction, qu'est-ce que c'est ? La seule diff&#233;rence, c'est que l&#224;, c'est celui qui poste au mauvais endroit, et non le modo de service, qui fait le boulot, mais il y a bien "re-direction".


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2007)

Bon, je ne suis pas sur mes terres, par ici, mais je propose d'arr&#234;ter les frais (tout en m'interrogeant sur le bien-fond&#233; de remarques d&#233;plac&#233;es et acrimonieuses).


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et il ne me para&#238;trait pas logique de parler s&#233;par&#233;ment dans deux forums. disons "&#233;tanches"&#224; titre d'image, les questions sur les probl&#232;mes les concernant .


.
Magnifique lapsus !!
( je sais je sais)
Le fait que igeneration choisisse de parler  en mode interplateformes de ces 2 outils c'est un choix qui est le leur.
Ca ne change rien au fait que ce sont des outils Mac ( et natifs en plus) et consid&#233;r&#233;s naturellement comme tels par les macusers.



> Ben, si &#231;a c'est pas une re-direction, qu'est-ce que c'est ? La seule diff&#233;rence, c'est que l&#224;, c'est celui qui poste au mauvais endroit, et non le modo de service, qui fait le boulot, mais il y a bien "re-direction".


et non 
une vraie redirection de fil  c'est que le fil se retrouve vraiment dans la section, et tu le sais tr&#232;s bien
Or l&#224; et c'est dit , c'est un forum "partenaire" , pas une section g&#233;r&#233;e par ce forum ci.

--
pour revenir in topic

Que Philippe pr&#233;cise sur les fils ad&#233;quats les outils dont il dispose ( sur Mac et &#224; son &#233;cole)

@bompi
o&#249; vois tu de l'acrimonie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Le fait que igeneration choisisse de parler  en mode interplateformes de ces 2 outils c'est un choix qui est le leur.
> Ca ne change rien au fait que ce sont des outils Mac ( et natifs en plus) et considérés naturellement comme tels par les macusers.



Non, ce sont des outils "inter plate forme", comme tu dis, et ce que tu dis ne change rien au fait que les "Windows users" ne les considèrent pas comme des outils "Mac".

C'est cette politique qui a été retenue par l'administration des forums, notamment en raison du fait qu'elle souhaite qu'une recherche faite dans un forum puisse apporter toutes les réponses déjà données à une question (tu vois, il y a *aussi* une raison technique), et pour faire court : qu'elle ne te convienne pas n'y change rien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;  J'adore ! Ne changez rien :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Mais alors...

Le iPod touch - va falloir lui créer un forum MacPodGénération, non ?

Oh là là !
Heureusement que je n'en ai pas, je n'en aurais pas dormi de la semaine !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce sont des outils "inter plate forme", comme tu dis, et ce que tu dis ne change rien au fait que les "Windows users" ne les considèrent pas comme des outils "Mac"


.
A propos d'outils nterplateformes
faudrait il fermer ici  les sujets sur  MSN, photoshop , skype , firefox , office, gmail  etc  parce ce sont  des outils que les windoziens  ne voient pas comme outils Mac ?



> C'est cette politique qui a été retenue par l'administration des forums, notamment en raison du fait qu'elle souhaite qu'une recherche faite dans un forum puisse apporter toutes les réponses déjà données à une question (tu vois, il y a *aussi* une raison technique), et pour faire court : qu'elle ne te convienne pas n'y change rien !


jje suis un des premiers à pousser à la recherche  - et certains nioubes sont surpris que je leur fournisse pas la réponse toute prête

et pour faire court on peut évoluer dans les choix d'organisation et améliorer les choses  
En plus ca vous donnerait moins de boulot

( mon opinion est totalement annexe et ne change rien au fait que le problème existe)


----------



## macaronique (12 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le iPod touch - va falloir lui créer un forum MacPodGénération, non ?


Mais revenons à nos moutons. Le iPod Touch ou l'iPod Touch ?


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> ... c'est quoi un podcast ? ... savoir ce que c'est qu'un podcast peut servir à améliorer son français...


En lisant les explications qui ont suivi, on peut se demander si on a amélioré son français !!!
Une chose est sûre, on y perd son latin.


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2007)

C'&#233;tait quoi le sujet  ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2007)

après le sujet, le verbe, puis le complément

là on a tout en un


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Une chose est sûre, on y perd son latin.


Bien qu'étant certainement un produit Apple (toutes les maquettes iWeb sont, par défaut, dans cette langue) le latin n'entre pas dans les produits discutés ici.

Peut-être sur iGeneration ?


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est une erreur (de n'en pas discuter ici, du latin) : am&#233;liorer son latin est sans doute une bonne mani&#232;re d'am&#233;liorer son fran&#231;ais.
Il y a de bonnes chances aussi qu'am&#233;liorer sa pratique d'une langue permette d'am&#233;liorer sa pratique des autres langues que l'on conna&#238;t.

PS : peut-&#234;tre pas pour le chinook ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

postito ego sum


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> postito ego sum



La même chose pour moi patron !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Ah ! Ben l&#224;, t'aurais pu dire "Autant pour moi !"


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2007)

&#212; temps emporte le van.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

n'est pas  plut&#244;t
O temps en emporte la vanne?


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon, alors, pour la gent, c'est l&#224;.
Et je le redis :



BackCat a dit:


> Avant de ramener sa science, on s'assure d'&#234;tre capable de raconter autre chose que des conneries. Gens, &#231;a a un singulier. F&#233;minin qui plus est. La gent. Et oui. Je sais. &#199;a fait mal. Mais c'est comme &#231;a.





FataMorgana a dit:


> Malheureusement non il me semble....
> Petit tour dans le dictionnaire conseill&#233;.
> Employ&#233; comme un substantif f&#233;minin "la gent" recouvre en effet la notion de gens...
> Mais je ne pense pas qu'il existe des lien entre les deux...
> ...



Non, "gents" est un pluriel archaique, le "t" disparaissant d&#233;sormais devant le "s".
Mais "gent" n'est pas pour autant le singulier r&#233;el de "gens". La "gent", c'est une subdivision des "gens". Plut&#244;t qu'un singulier, il faut parler d'unit&#233; de base par rapport &#224; un tout. Les "gens", c'est un ensemble form&#233; par une multitude de "gent", chaque "gent" &#233;tant le regroupement des individus poss&#233;dant des caract&#232;res physiques, moraux ou intellectuels communs.





FataMorgana a dit:


> Pas d'accord mais c'est apparemment pas l'endroit..... (pluriel archaique????) Passer d'un mot &#224; l'autre c'est une d&#233;formation (apr&#232;s elle est accept&#233;e ou pas mais ne change ni l'ethymologie ni la morphologie du mot en question....)
> A+




Justement, l'&#233;tymologie, c'est bien que _gent_ &#233;tait le singulier de _gents_, lequel _gents_ est devenu _gens_.

Pluriel archa&#239;que, &#231;a signifie que ce fut le pluriel, mais que cette forme-l&#224; est tomb&#233;e en d&#233;su&#233;tude.
Source : TLF

*Prononc. et Orth. : * Ds _Ac. _1694-1932. _Droit des gens _(pour _gents, cf. supra _A) : plur. archa&#239;que (_t _dispara&#238;t devant _s _de flexion).    *

&#201;tymol. et Hist. 1. *_Ca _1100 &#171; nation, peuple &#187; (_Roland, _&#233;d. J. B&#233;dier, 393, 396); 1668 _contre le droit des gens _([SIZE=-2]LA[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]FONTAINE[/SIZE], _Fables, _IV, 11); *2. *av. 1660 fam. &#171; race, esp&#232;ce &#187; ([SIZE=-2]SCARRON[/SIZE], _Virg., _VII, ds [SIZE=-2]LITTR&#201;[/SIZE] : Il dit qu'Aeneas et sa *gent *ne valait pas beaucoup d'argent); 1668 _la gent trotte-menu _[les souris] ([SIZE=-2]LA[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]FONTAINE[/SIZE], _op. cit., _III, 18).        V. _gens_1. _Droit des gens _est la trad. du lat. class. jur. _jus gentium.    _*Bbg. *[SIZE=-2]SCHMIDT[/SIZE] (H.). Fr. vivant. _Praxis. _1969, t. 16, p. 97.


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, alors, pour la gent, c'est là.
> Et je le redis :
> 
> 
> ...



La notion de pluriel archaique ne me dit rien. J'avais compris malgré tout ce que tu voulais dire par là. Mais il me semble que si l'on se permet en effet de confondre les deux mots, la définition de l'un comme de l'autre restent dissociées. Si les gens désigne une masse sans conditions, les gents te permettent de mettre au même endroit des groupes différents du fait de certaines de leurs spécificité. 
Donc Ok, mais reste que les deux définitions divergent franchement si tu te poses la question de définir un groupe... Par exemple ça n'a aucun de sens de définir les gens comme une "masse populaire" (les gens populaires ne veut en effet rien dire), puisque ce mot désigne directement la population dans sa masse... Par contre tu peux parler des "gents populaires" qui pourraient être un regroupement des corps de métier le plus communs par exemple.... la gent des boulangers, des bouchers etc.....


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> La notion de pluriel archaique ne me dit rien. J'avais compris malgré tout ce que tu voulais dire par là. Mais il me semble que si l'on se permet en effet de confondre les deux mots, la définition de l'un comme de l'autre restent dissociées. Si les gens désigne une masse sans conditions, les gents te permettent de mettre au même endroit des groupes différents du fait de certaines de leurs spécificité.
> Donc Ok, mais reste que les deux définitions divergent franchement si tu te poses la question de définir un groupe... Par exemple ça n'a aucun de sens de définir les gens comme une "masse populaire" (les gens populaires ne veut en effet rien dire), puisque ce mot désigne directement la population dans sa masse... Par contre tu peux parler des "gents populaires" qui pourraient être un regroupement des corps de métier le plus communs par exemple.... la gent des boulangers, des bouchers etc.....



Non, les "gents", c'est à dire les "gens" aujourd'hui, c'est la réunion de toutes les "gent", qui est un mot invariablement singulier, désormais. Mais je t'ai mis un lien sur toute la définition, dans le post précédent.


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4474812 a dit:
			
		

> Non, les "gents", c'est &#224; dire les "gens" aujourd'hui, c'est la r&#233;union de toutes les "gent", qui est un mot invariablement singulier, d&#233;sormais. Mais je t'ai mis un lien sur toute la d&#233;finition, dans le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.



Oui j'ai vu, mais je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas... Les gens sont en effet la r&#233;union de tous les gents, mais la d&#233;finition de "gents" est plus sp&#233;cifique (pas la r&#233;union de toutes les gent)...
Sur ce qui est couramment utitlis&#233; aujourd'hui je suis aussi d'accord.
Mais comme le disait Desproges: 
"En France on r&#233;soud les probl&#233;mes en appelant un chat un chien"
Enfin bon, de toutes les fa&#231;ons la discussion n'a pas mal tourn&#233;e pour cela... Le "Casus Belli" (hihi comme &#231;a je reste un peu dans le cadre de cette discussion....) semblait bien ant&#233;rieur &#224; ce petit probl&#233;me s&#233;mantique....


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ô temps emporte le van.





pascalformac a dit:


> n'est pas  plutôt
> O temps en emporte la vanne?



Vanité des vanitudes...

La vanitude caractérise la gent des agents.

La gentitude caractérise le gentil. (cf le TLF Eric)


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu, mais je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas... Les gens sont en effet la réunion de tous les gents, mais la définition de "gents" est plus spécifique (pas la réunion de toutes les gent)...



Ben moi, des définitions de "gents", j'en ai pas.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2007)

Tu as celle-ci, mais elle est hors-sujet.


----------



## spud34 (14 Novembre 2007)

Un peu hors sujet, peut-être, mais très savoureux tout de même...
http://v.tomeno2.free.fr/blagues/armee.htm


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Novembre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu. 
Mais peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a fera encore rire BackCat. Y'en a besoin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Déjà bu.



On devrait en faire un sur le langage des forums


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; bu.
> Mais peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a fera encore rire BackCat. Y'en a besoin.


&#199;a me rappelle ma jeunesse ouais


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> &#199;a me rappelle ma jeunesse ouais


Amok?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok?



Nan, ce type de vocabulaire n'était pas encore en vigueur dans l'armée, du temps de son service militaire. Je crois qu'il n'a commencé à apparaître qu'au sein des armées de Ramsès II, qui l'ont utilisé (sous une forme primitive) pour blouser les espions hittites à la bataille de Kadesh


----------



## qsdfg (17 Novembre 2007)

Utile, comment naissent les mots*
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/terminologie/fabrique.htm*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Utile, comment naissent les mots*
> http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/terminologie/fabrique.htm*


Super ce lien, je ne connaissais pas _mischef_ 
Tiens tiens tiens le mot anglais _mischief_ ne viendrait-il pas de là ? A vérifier. Quelquun a-t-il un dictionnaire étymologique de langlais ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Super ce lien, je ne connaissais pas _mischef_
> Tiens tiens tiens le mot anglais _mischief_ ne viendrait-il pas de là ? A vérifier. Quelquun a-t-il un dictionnaire étymologique de langlais ?


*mischief *
c.1300, "evil condition, misfortune, need, want," *from O.Fr. meschief (Fr. méchef),* verbal noun from meschever "come or bring to grief, be unfortunate" (opposite of achieve), from mes- "badly" (see mis- (2)) + chever "happen, come to a head," from V.L. *capare "head," from L. caput "head" (see head). Meaning "harm or evil considered as the work of some agent or due to some cause" is from 1480. Sense of "playful malice" first recorded 1784. Mischief Night in 19c. England was the eve of May Day and of Nov. 5, both major holidays, and perhaps the original point was pilfering for the next day's celebration and bonfire; but in Yorkshire, Scotland, and Ireland the night was Halloween. The useful M.E. verb mischieve (c.1330) has, for some reason, fallen from currency.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> *mischief *
> c.1300, "evil condition, misfortune, need, want," *from O.Fr. meschief (Fr. méchef),* verbal noun from meschever "come or bring to grief, be unfortunate" (opposite of achieve), from mes- "badly" (see mis- (2)) + chever "happen, come to a head," from V.L. *capare "head," from L. caput "head" (see head). Meaning "harm or evil considered as the work of some agent or due to some cause" is from 1480. Sense of "playful malice" first recorded 1784. Mischief Night in 19c. England was the eve of May Day and of Nov. 5, both major holidays, and perhaps the original point was pilfering for the next day's celebration and bonfire; but in Yorkshire, Scotland, and Ireland the night was Halloween. The useful M.E. verb mischieve (c.1330) has, for some reason, fallen from currency.



Jy crois pas. I was right  
(Bon en v. fr. cest _méchef,_ soyons précis.)


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2007)

Tiens quelle coincidence, nous en avons parl&#233; cette semaine !
Mischief aujourd'hui en irlande est utilis&#233; pour d&#233;crire un enfant polisson, avec du caract&#232;re, un petit filou, un petit chef.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Tiens quelle coincidence, nous en avons parl&#233; cette semaine !
> Mischief aujourd'hui en irlande est utilis&#233; pour d&#233;crire un enfant polisson, avec du caract&#232;re, un petit filou, un petit chef.


Parl&#233; cette semaine ? O&#249; &#231;a ? O&#249; &#231;a ?
D&#233;cid&#233;ment ce fil est d&#8217;une haute vol&#233;e culturelle


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, ce type de vocabulaire n'était pas encore en vigueur dans l'armée, du temps de son service militaire. Je crois qu'il n'a commencé à apparaître qu'au sein des armées de Ramsès II, qui l'ont utilisé (sous une forme primitive) pour blouser les espions hittites à la bataille de Kadesh



Amok ? c'est aussi pour désigner le courtisant qui se permet de lever la cuisse d'une femme de haute lignée devant tout le monde pour lui introduire sauvagement ses armes. Expression suite au fait qu'un Hidalgo du même nom en 1489 est essayé de se faire la très sainte catholique reine d'espagne après l'avoir assomé en lui faisant tomber le dais sur la tête


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Parlé cette semaine ? Où ça ? Où ça ?
> Décidément ce fil est dune haute volée culturelle



Au travail. (je vis en irlande) un des copains qui est grand père décrivait sa petite fille comme une "mischief"


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Au travail. (je vis en irlande) un des copains qui est grand père décrivait sa petite fille comme une "mischief"


Oups je croyais que vous en aviez parlé ici :rateau: 

Jamais visité lIrlande. En 2003 jétais tout près, jai passé une semaine dans lîle de Man. Cest beaaaaau :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous

Tout à lheure ma voisine et moi on se demandait comment appeler les habitants du Darfour ? Darfouris ? Darfouriens ?  

Si vous le savez, merci de partager vos lumières


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Tout à lheure ma voisine et moi on se demandait comment appeler les habitants du Darfour ? Darfouris ? Darfouriens ?
> 
> Si vous le savez, merci de partager vos lumières



Darfourbis est valable.

Mais un voisin qui a quelques notions de la langue du pays m'a dit : des Darfourtous et non pas des Darfourtoutous comme il a été écrit dans un grand quotidien.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Novembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Darfourbis est valable.
> 
> Mais un voisin qui a quelques notions de la langue du pays m'a dit : des Darfourtous et non pas des Darfourtoutous comme il a été écrit dans un grand quotidien.


Allez poser des questions sérieuses tiens  :love:


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2007)

Des soudanais.


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Des soudanais.



'bruti... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Tout à lheure ma voisine et moi on se demandait comment appeler les habitants du Darfour ? Darfouris ? Darfouriens ?
> 
> Si vous le savez, merci de partager vos lumières





loustic a dit:


> Darfourbis est valable.
> 
> Mais un voisin qui a quelques notions de la langue du pays m'a dit : des Darfourtous et non pas des Darfourtoutous comme il a été écrit dans un grand quotidien.



Vu comme ils sont barrés, moi, j'aurais dit "des darfoutus" :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu comme ils sont barrés, moi, j'aurais dit "des darfoutus" :rateau:


Rien à faire, pas moyen davoir une réponse sérieuse :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Rien à faire, pas moyen davoir une réponse sérieuse :rateau:




Salut, 


il se trouve que ce sont des darfouriens, à ce que j'en ai lu sur Rue89.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> il se trouve que ce sont des darfouriens, à ce que j'en ai lu sur Rue89.



Non, ça, c'est le nom que *nous* (francophones ... et encore) leur donnons. En ce qui les concerne, je ne pense pas qu'ils se désignent par rapport au Darfour ! :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça, c'est le nom que *nous* (francophones ... et encore) leur donnons. En ce qui les concerne, je ne pense pas qu'ils se désignent par rapport au Darfour ! :mouais:




Pourquoi ? :mouais:
On ne peut pas se désigner par rapport à une région ?

On ne dit pas les Corses, les Bretons, les Basques, les Alsaciens, les Auvergnats... ?

Et Cheepnis se demandait comment on les appelle en France, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? :mouais:
> On ne peut pas se désigner par rapport à une région ?



La question n'est pas ce qu'on peut, mais ce qu'ils veulent, non ? :mouais:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et Cheepnis se demandait comment on les appelle en France, non ?



En France, on ne les appelle pas, on aurait bien trop peur qu'ils viennent !


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question n'est pas ce qu'on peut, mais ce qu'ils veulent, non ? :mouais:




Les anglais se nomment les "english". Pourtant, en France, on les appelle les "anglais".
Les espagnol se nomment les "españoles" ou "españolas", alors qu'en france on les appelle les "Espagnols" et en anglais, on les appelle les "Spanish" !! :affraid: 
Fou, non ?

Ce que je veux te faire comprendre, c'est juste que chaque pays à sa façon d'appeller les habitants d'autre pays, qui différe à chaque fois de leur appellation dans leur langue d'origine (traduction oblige, bien souvent).

En l'occurence, selon la question de Cheepnis et le sujet du fil, on cherche à savoir comment on appelle les *habitants du Darfour* en *français*. On les appelle les *Darfouriens*.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En l'occurence, selon la question de Cheepnis et le sujet du fil, on cherche à savoir comment on appelle les *habitants du Darfour* en *français*. On les appelle les *Darfouriens*.


Hier jai trouvé « Darfouris » sur le Ouaibe. Faut-il y voir un anglicisme ?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Hier jai trouvé « Darfouris » sur le Ouaibe. Faut-il y voir un anglicisme ?




Peut-être, en tout cas, j'ai aussi vu Darfouris, en effet.

Mais je penchais plus vers la solution "Darfouriens", étant donné que j'avais lu ça sur un site de référence, Rue89 (site d'anciens journalistes de Libé, qui connaissent leur métier et la langue française).

Après, il est possible que darfouris se dise aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Hier jai trouvé « Darfouris » sur le Ouaibe. Faut-il y voir un anglicisme ?



Ou même pitêt pire : un darfourisme ?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

@Cheepnis : Non.

Et je plussoie Julrou 15 : le propos de ce fil est bien de savoir comment on s'exprime en français, pas en un idiome soudanais. Ce qui n'empêche pas d'être intéressé à connaître la manière qu'ont les gens de se nommer, bien entendu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> @Cheepnis : Non.
> 
> Et je plussoie Julrou 15 : le propos de ce fil est bien de savoir comment on s'exprime en français, pas en un idiome soudanais. Ce qui n'empêche pas d'être intéressé à connaître la manière qu'ont les gens de se nommer, bien entendu.



C'est justement ce travers que je déplore : au nom de quoi nous permettons nous de changer le nom que les gens se donnent eux même ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est justement ce travers que je déplore : au nom de quoi nous permettons nous de changer le nom que les gens se donnent eux même ? :mouais:


Va falloir apprendre les divers dialectes et prononcer les mots avec l'accent adéquat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Va falloir apprendre les divers dialectes et prononcer les mots avec l'accent adéquat...



Non, il suffirait juste de considérer qu'on ne traduit pas la phonétique des noms propres, ni celle des noms qui en découlent directement !


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il suffirait juste de considérer qu'on ne traduit pas la phonétique des noms propres, ni celle des noms qui en découlent directement !


Où vit donc un _berdiànu_ ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2007)

Darfouris


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Où vit donc un _berdiànu_ ?!...


Euh cest vrai ça  
Où ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Où vit donc un _berdiànu_ ?!...




Dans les iles du Cap Vert, non ? Mais la question peut se poser pour d'autres, bien français, ceux là, comme "où vit donc un bellifontain" ou "un castelnovien", et là, encore, ce sont des faciles, il y a pire, bien pire sans sortir de chez nous, donc ça ne démontre rien !


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2007)

Et un Réginaburgien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2007)

Je préfère

Tous les Choisyens, toutes les Choisyennes


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Darfouris


Merci pour le lien


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) donc ça ne démontre rien !


Ben dis donc...
Ton deuxième prénom c'est Robert* ?!... :rateau: 
Passqu'entre la navigation sur les vieux gréements, la physique, la linguistique (et j'en oublie)....  


 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) "où vit donc un bellifontain" (...)


Fontainebleau.




_*si en plus, tu es de taille inférieure à la moyenne...._ 



Édit : 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1m80


Nabot !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _*si en plus, tu es de taille inférieure à la moyenne...._



1m80


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est justement ce travers que je déplore : au nom de quoi nous permettons nous de changer le nom que les gens se donnent eux même ? :mouais:


Premier point : interdis-tu que les anglais nous nomment (en dehors de _froggies_ bien entendu) _french_, les Allemands, _Franzosen_ etc. ?
Deuxième point : si oui, de quel droit ? 

Un autre exemple : les Anglais appellent un Allemand _German_ et un Néerlandais _Dutch_. Lequel mot a la même racine que _Deutsch_, mot par lequel un Allemand se désignera. Les Italiens, eux, utilisent _Tedesco_, alors que tudesque est tombé dans un relatif oubli chez nous.

Alors, qui a raison, qui a tort ?

À mon avis, mieux vaut être pragmatique, sur ces questions, en essayant de coller aux prononciations locales, mais sans dogmatisme, car il est illusoire d'avoir une vue homogène sur la question.

Tu peux prendre  un autre exemple, bien fatigant : les retranscriptions en caractères latin pour les langues d'autres alphabets (russe, grec, thaï, arabe, etc.) ou à idéogrammes (chinois, japonais et autres).
On continue à préférer en France Pékin (mais les anglophones impriment Beijin) mais nous adoptons maintenant la graphie Xinjiang au lieu de la graphie classique. 

Il faut se faire une raison, nous sommes parfois fidèle à l'original, parfois non.

Un des aspects comiques de la chose est la prononciation généralement adoptée pour la ville de Maastricht, suivant que l'on était pour, ou contre, le traité éponyme. Je pense que, jusque-là, tout le monde (hors Flandres) prononçait "mastricht'" en lisant le Vicomte de Bragelonne ou les Mémoires de St-Simon, pas "mastrik'" 

Un exemple de confusion, pris dans une bande dessinée italienne : le traducteur à traduit Monaco en Monaco. Oui mais ... il s'agissait en fait de Monaco _di Baviera_. Ce dont le traducteur eût dû se douter, puisqu'il s'agissait des Accords de Münich (1938)  Pas très doué en histoire, le gars.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Pour Maastricht, c'est vrai que c'était assez marrant d'entendre que chaque journalistes avait sa façon à lui de prononcer le nom de la ville.  C'est d'autant plus dur qu'il n'y a pas de son équivalent en langue française et qu'on ne saurait même pas le simuler (comme le faisait Bobby avec l'anglais).  

N.B. : il y a eu une tentative de franciser un peu le nom en l'écrivant Maestricht (comme Schaarbeek/Schaerbeek), mais on a laisser tomber, du moins sur les panneaux routiers.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est un peu comme une _jota_. Cela dit, même les Néerlandais ne prononcent pas tous de la même façon


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Plein de remarques de bon sens, mais ça n'est pas mon propos



En fait, je n'ai pas parlé de manie "typiquement française", et ce ne sont pas les désignations des anglais par les allemands ou autres du même calibre qui me posent problème, leur origine est historique, nous sommes donc, dans ce cas précis, devant un phénomène d'ordre "culturel".

Non, ce qui me gêne, c'est que nous continuons à le faire aujourd'hui vis à vis de populations indigènes, dont nous ne parlions même pas il y a trente ou quarante ans, et là, ça prend un côté "prétention paternalo-colonialiste" (genre "ce sont des sauvages, même pas fichus de se trouver un nom civilisé, on leur en met un d'office") Il n'y a qu'à voir la colle que thirum a tenter de me caser, comment on appelle un berdiànu ? un "capvertien" ? pourquoi pas un berdiànu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Cela dit, même les Néerlandais ne prononcent pas tous de la même façon



Il y a des accents comme partout. Mais il y a toujours, une règle, un standard pour la prononciation.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est assez discutable. Ce serait quoi, ton standard ?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce qui me gêne, c'est que nous continuons à le faire aujourd'hui vis à vis de populations indigènes, dont nous ne parlions même pas il y a trente ou quarante ans, et là, ça prend un côté "prétention paternalo-colonialiste" (genre "ce sont des sauvages, même pas fichus de se trouver un nom civilisé, on leur en met un d'office") Il n'y a qu'à voir la colle que thirum a tenter de me caser, comment on appelle un berdiànu ? un "capvertien" ? pourquoi pas un berdiànu ?


Pourquoi y voir nécessairement du néo-colonialisme ? Et en quoi ces peuples n'existeraient-ils pas il y a 30 ans ? Ce n'est pas parce que personne n'en parlait sur les ondes qu'ils n'existaient pas pour nous, du moins quelques personnes, qui les auraient nécessairement nommées. Hormis quelques zones encore inconnues en Papouasie-Nouvelle Guinée, il n'y avait plus grand endroit à découvrir depuis belle lurette, il y a 40 ans 

Mon avis est que tu peux bien dire Darfouri, Darfourien, Darfourais, l'essentiel reste la manière d'en parler, je dirais.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a des accents comme partout. Mais il y a toujours, une règle, un standard pour la prononciation.


ca ca se discute

la limite entre accent ( particularisme local) et prononciation ( réglée) n'est pas aussi nette

je prends un exemple connu de tous les hispanophes
to te digo ( je te dis) se prononce (pour un hispanisant) selon les règles, comme cela s'écrit ,en gros  _"yo té digo"_

En Argentine  pas du tout !
le y est prononcé J. Et les argentins sont convanicus de bien prononcer.
On a alors " _Jo_ té digo"
(ca a un charme fou d'ailleurs)

Autre exemple: quand en Amérique Latine on boit du maté on utilise une pipette en métal  et une _bombilla_ (un récipient spécifique en callebasse ou métal)
en Argentine on n'entendra jamais ca mais..
_ bombija_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est assez discutable. Ce serait quoi, ton standard ?



Ben je ne sais pas, quand j'avais cours de néerlandais, le prof ne nous faisait pas prononcer les mots façon anversoise, gantoise ou «amsterdamoise», mais il y avait des règles de diction à suivre. Maintenant d'où vient le néerlandais qui sert de référérence... 

C'est comme la diction en français, les comédiens (peu importe leur provenance) utilisent un français «sans accent».


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est comme la diction en français, les comédiens (peu importe leur provenance) utilisent un français «sans accent».


c'est normal les cours étaient tapés avec un clavier QWERTY
 
(Je sors)


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben je ne sais pas, quand j'avais cours de néerlandais, le prof ne nous faisait pas prononcer les mots façon anversoise, gantoise ou «amsterdamoise», mais il y avait des règles de diction à suivre. Maintenant d'où vient le néerlandais qui sert de référérence...
> 
> C'est comme la diction en français, les comédiens (peu importe leur provenance) utilisent un français «sans accent».


Je dirais qu'ils utilisent un certain accent dont on pense qu'il n'en est pas un. 

Mais c'est un accent 

Les Français identifient assez aisément un Belge francophone à son accent (quoiqu'on pourrait le confondre avec un Picard). L'inverse est tout aussi vrai.

Ces histoires d'accent, c'est vraiment de la relativité générale !


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2007)

Bon, vous penserez ce que vous voudrez mais je trouve qu'il faut être assez vicieux pour discuter *par écrit *d'un problème de prononciation de noms de villes néerlandaises dans un fil de discussion intitulé _Améliorons notre français_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, vous penserez ce que vous voudrez mais je trouve qu'il faut être assez vicieux pour discuter *par écrit *d'un problème de prononciation de noms de villes néerlandaises dans un fil de discussion intitulé _Améliorons notre français_


Cest vrai, la discussion digresse un peu  
Mais bon, je trouve ça intéressant.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2007)

Bin je ne trouve pas : une langue se pratique de diverses manières (écrit, oral, langue des signes). Et dans la pratique de la langue il y a constamment un contact (voire une friction) avec les mots étrangers.
Dans la pratique, il y a donc l'attitude face à ces noms, propres ou communs [comparer comment on dit Lech Wa&#322;&#281;sa respectivement à la BBC et à Radio-France], lesquels sont petit à petit assimilés : c'est la vie de la langue.


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il suffirait juste de considérer qu'on ne traduit pas la phonétique des noms propres, ni celle des noms qui en découlent directement !



ce peut être très compliqué mais tellement enrichissant


----------



## apenspel (3 Décembre 2007)

Maastricht, c'est assez facile à prononcer, pourtant : Mâstrict.
Sinon, on dit Amstellodamoise, non ?
Et Scourbék.


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Maastricht, c'est assez facile à prononcer, pourtant : Mâstrict.
> Sinon, on dit Amstellodamoise, non ?



Maastricht, quand on y est on n'arrive plus à le prononcer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Maastricht, c'est assez facile à prononcer, pourtant : Mâstrict.



Moi je dis le _cht_ de la fin comme avec _recht_. 



apenspel a dit:


> Sinon, on dit Amstellodamoise, non ?



Je ne savais plus, d'où les guillemets. 



apenspel a dit:


> Et Scourbék.



C'est celââââ oui


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais qu'ils utilisent un certain accent dont on pense qu'il n'en est pas un.
> 
> Mais c'est un accent



On est d'accord. 



bompi a dit:


> Les Français identifient assez aisément un Belge francophone à *son accent* (quoiqu'on pourrait le confondre avec un Picard). L'inverse est tout aussi vrai.



Encore faut-il savoir lequel parce qu'il y en a bien 4 ou 5 différents dans notre petite francophonie. 




bompi a dit:


> Ces histoires d'accent, c'est vraiment de la relativité générale !



Mais non&#8230;


----------



## apenspel (3 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 1 Moi je dis le _cht_ de la fin comme avec _recht_.
> 
> 2 Encore faut-il savoir lequel parce qu'il y en a bien 4 ou 5 différents dans notre petite francophonie.


1 Ouais, un c soufflé : imprononçable par un Français, à moins que tu te dévoues pour en faire un .mp3. Par contre, Mâstrict comme je le propose est une formidable avancée.

2 Ben ouais&#8230; Ça me souvient un vieux De Funès où il jouait le cousin de Liétch' avec un accent Bruxelleir. Ah non, son cousin Liégeois débarquait à Paname.


----------



## macaronique (4 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la colle que thirum a tenter de me caser,



a tent*é* ? 

Sinon c'est Beijin*g* en anglais. 

Moi je dis que c'est inutile de discuter la prononciation en écrit sans l'API. Et puisque pas tout le monde connaît l'API, c'est presque aussi inutile de discuter la prononciation avec.  Il nous faut une version francophone de ce site.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Décembre 2007)

Mon fils est en train d'apprendre à lire.
C'est la deuxième fois que je me retrouve dans cette situation, celle d'un père dont l'enfant s'encanaille à lire tout ce qu'il y a à lire autour de lui.
C'est totalement différent de la première fois.
Ma fille ainée apprenait sans se poser de questions, absorbant la complexité de la langue comme un état à ne pas questionner.
Lui est un matheux instinctif. Il regarde les mots, les décompose, les recompose. Et il ne cesse d'interroger le pourquoi des constructions. Pourquoi tant de façons différentes d'écrire le son "è", ou le son "in", ou le son "an"?
Face à lui, je suis soudain questionné plus que jamais sur l'infinie complexité de notre langue, les infatigables exceptions à nos nombreuses règles. Ce qui rend notre langue si riche, si belle à lire, et qui en fait un enfer à apprendre.
Est-ce la seule langue dans laquelle le maniement soit si difficile qu'il finit par constituer un obstacle social ?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonne question.
Chaque langue a ses spécificités et ses difficultés : l'apprentissage des déclinaisons n'est pas forcément simple (allemand, russe, latin, islandais ...) ni leur usage toujours logique.
L'orthographe peut être particulièrement bizarre ; le français se débrouille assez bien pour embrouiller  mais je décernerais volontiers le pompon à l'anglais, pour les langues que je connais un peu (celles d'Europe Occidentale).

Bien. Ceci étant, la langue peut devenir un outil de classement social par d'autres moyens que l'orthographe : la diction, la syntaxe, le jargonnage etc.


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de finir le livre de Pierre Encrevé et Michel Braudeau "Conversations sur la langue française" dont j'ai déjà parlé auparavant.

J'en recommande chaudement la lecture pour (au moins) trois raisons :

1. pour qui s'intéresse au français, on y apprend nombre d'éléments importants de son histoire.

2. il remet à leur place bon nombre d'argumentaires basés uniquement sur l'impérissable fantasme d'un _aage_ d'or désespérément perdu.

3. Pierre Encrevé donne des avis intéressants sur certains aspects du français et ils constituent d'excellents points de départ pour des discussions passionnées.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est vraiment rigolo toutes ces disparités entre les langues.

Je suis en Angleterre depuis bientôt 6 mois (je rentre bientôt) et je vois beaucoup de différences.

Comme le disais quelqu'un avant on dit BeijinG ici. Ou autre chose intéressante, Greenwich se dit Greenicht...

Je relate aussi notre incapacité à prononcé les H lol. Je pense que nous sommes le seul pays en Europe qui ne prononcent pas les H.

Le français est très beau à l'oral mais aussi à l'écrit. On est loin du côté (permettez moi de le dire) miolement de la langue anglaise.
Il n'est pas rare d'entendre " 'ello you allight?"

Je comprend que beaucoup de gens cherchent à apprendre le français. Je pense que les clichés parisien jouent beaucoup mais c'est ce qui fait notre charme. Le français est une langue profonde et c'est ça qui en fait son charme.​


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> le jargonnage


je ne peux pas resister
Pour paraphraser " le jardinage c'est mieux si on a la main verte"

le jargonnage c'est mieux si on a la langue verte
( et bien entendu sans "monter sur ses argots" )


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Le français est très beau à l'oral mais aussi à l'écrit. On est loin du côté (permettez moi de le dire) miolement de la langue anglaise.
> 
> 
> Il n'est pas rare d'entendre " 'ello you allight?"​


Apparemment tu n'es pas allé en Nouvelle-Zélande. Ouh là là l'accent kiwi :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (4 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ouh là là l'accent kiwi :rateau:


  Mais... les Néo-Zélandais sont les seuls à ne pas avoir d'accent !


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais... les Néo-Zélandais sont les seuls à ne pas avoir d'accent !


Et les deux accents aigus ?

Alors !


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais... les Néo-Zélandais sont les seuls à ne pas avoir d'accent !


Les japonais ont vraiment pas d'accent, enfin, pas beaucoup. Quand on entends un japonais qui parle anglais, on pourrait presque le confondre avec un français (au niveau de la tonicité (accent tonique, je sais aps si ça se dit), pas forcément de la prononciation).


----------



## macaronique (4 Décembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Et les deux accents aigus ?
> 
> Alors !



 Bon, d'accord. En français, les Néo-Zélandais ont un accent, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais... les Néo-Zélandais sont les seuls à ne pas avoir d'accent !


Va en Nouvelle-Zélande et tu jugeras par toi-même


----------



## macaronique (5 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Va en Nouvelle-Zélande et tu jugeras par toi-même


D'accord ! J'y vais le 20 décembre.  (C'est peut-être parce que je suis néo-zélandaise que je n'entends pas l'accent.  )


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> D'accord ! J'y vais le 20 décembre.  (C'est peut-être parce que je suis néo-zélandaise que je n'entends pas l'accent.  )


Le 20 décembre ???? veinarde 
PS. J&#8217;ai l&#8217;air fin de dire « va en NZ et tu verras » alors que je m&#8217;adressais à un Kiwi :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> D'accord ! J'y vais le 20 décembre.  (C'est peut-être parce que je suis néo-zélandaise que je n'entends pas l'accent.  )



Je me disais bien, que ton accent "suisse" était sujet à caution :mouais:


----------



## macaronique (5 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Je relate aussi notre incapacité à prononcé les H lol. Je pense que nous sommes le seul pays en Europe qui ne prononcent pas les H.​


Les Espagnols ne les prononcent pas. En anglais, s'ils prononcent le H, ils le prononcent comme le J en espagnol. C'est comme un Super-H.

(Tiens, on peut dire qu'un pays prononce*nt* ? D'ailleurs je crois que c'est la seule langue où on ne prononce pas les NT )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> D'ailleurs je crois que c'est la seule langue où on ne prononce pas les NT )



Si si, on les prononce ... Dans certains mots, comme ... Windows NT, par exemple !


----------



## macaronique (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me disais bien, que ton accent "suisse" était sujet à caution



 Pourtant j'ai bien dit Pascal septante-sept et pas Pascal _seventy seven_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Pourtant j'ai bien dit Pascal septante-sept et pas Pascal _seventy seven_.



ah, mais je ne parlais pas de ton vocabulaire, parfait, lui, juste l'accent !


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Décembre 2007)

Alors moi je viens vous cultiver sur l'accent tonique des japonais, ce qui peut ce révéler vachement utile par exemple si on vous dit "Quel est la différence entre l'accent tonique japonais et l'accent tonique français lorsqu'il s'agît de parler anglais ?" et que cette question est une question de vie ou de mort !!

Mais tout le monde s'en tape... Bande d'ingrates personnes


----------



## meskh (5 Décembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors moi je viens vous cultiver sur l'accent tonique des japonais, ce qui peut ce révéler vachement utile par exemple si on vous dit "Quel est la différence entre l'accent tonique japonais et l'accent tonique français lorsqu'il s'agît de parler anglais ?" et que cette question est une question de vie ou de mort !!
> 
> Mais tout le monde s'en tape... Bande d'ingrates personnes



tonique, comme tonique, que le japonnais fait plus de sport que le français ?  

désolé......:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors moi je viens vous cultiver sur l'accent tonique des japonais, ce qui peut ce révéler vachement utile par exemple si on vous dit "Quel est la différence entre l'accent tonique japonais et l'accent tonique français lorsqu'il s'agît de parler anglais ?" et que cette question est une question de vie ou de mort !!
> 
> Mais tout le monde s'en tape... Bande d'ingrates personnes



De toute façon, accent ou pas, le japonais, il tonique quand il veut !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

hegemonikon a dit:


> Le site de l'Académie Française un petit mémento sur quelques égarements orthographiques courants.
> 
> Une bible du bon usage de la langue française qui nous vient d'outre Quiévrain :
> 
> ...


 ouvrage qui a été mis à jour récemment. Une quatorzième édition est disponible


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, accent ou pas, le japonais, il tonique quand il veut !



mdr!!!   

De toute façon, accent ou pas, le japonais c'est du chinois pour moi


----------



## macaronique (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ah, mais je ne parlais pas de ton vocabulaire, parfait, lui, juste l'accent !


Voilà ce qui arrive quand on apprend à lire et écrire avant de parler !  

L'écrieur, je suis le contraire de ton fils (je tiens à préciser que je ne suis ni ta fille, ni ton père, ni ton fils en antimatière, [tiens ça rime !] mais quelqu'un qui sait lire le français depuis quelques ans et qui essaie d'apprendre à le parler.) Pour moi c'est naturel que les mots et les morphèmes homonymes s'écrivent différemment, parce qu'ils ont de significations différentes (j'imagine que c'est pareil pour les Chinois !) Quand je vois que quelqu'un a écrit « sais » au lieu de « c'est » je me demande s'il comprend vraiment ce qu'il dit, s'il comprend que c'est deux mots (et demi) différents. En revanche, grâce à une telle erreur je peux être sûre que ces mots ont le même son, au moins dans un accent. (C'est aussi grâce à des fautes d'orthographe que l'on sait à peu près comment prononcer le grec ancien.)

Je lis beaucoup. J'écoute pas mal de podcasts en français aussi, mais la plupart des mots que je connais, j'ai appris d'abord en lisant. Alors lire et écrire c'est facile, malgré le fait qu'il y a beaucoup de façons d'écrire le même son. La difficulté pour une lectrice qui apprend à parler, c'est qu'il y a parfois plusieurs prononciations possibles pour le même séquence de lettres. Mais je pense que c'est moins compliqué dans cette direction. C'est moins compliqué que l'anglais, en tout cas. Voici quelques poèmes mnémoniques sur la prononciation de « ough » :mouais: Celui-ci est pour les francophones.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors moi je viens vous cultiver sur l'accent tonique des japonais, ce qui peut ce révéler vachement utile par exemple si on vous dit "Quel est la différence entre l'accent tonique japonais et l'accent tonique français lorsqu'il s'agît de parler anglais ?" et que cette question est une question de vie ou de mort !!





meskh a dit:


> tonique, comme tonique, que le japonnais fait plus de sport que le français ?


justement , à ce propos 
A la télevision japonaise il y a eu  des cours de langues
de forme classique sauf sur un point
Le début est classique : une phrase ou une règle " répétée" en situation

Mais après ca devient rigolo
la dite phrase est répétée en boucle par... de toniques gymnastes

petit échantillon gratiné ( en anglais) juste de la partie gym (filles , il y a aussi d'autres vidéos avec des gaillards)
Zuiikin girls


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> petit échantillon gratiné ( en anglais) juste de la partie gym (filles , il y a aussi d'autres vidéos avec des gaillards)
> Zuiikin girls



 quand elles disent "I've a bad case of diahrea" en agitant leurs petites ailes, je sais pas pourquoi, je les trouve pas crédibles


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2007)

Bien&#8230; comme mentionné au premier message de cette longue discussion : c&#8217;était une expérience. or, toute expérience connaît sa fin. Je pense que la translation de la langue française aux langues orientales en passant par le néerlandais et l&#8217;anglais est un bon indice de l'épuisement du sujet.
Certes, un sujet ça va, ça vient. Vous pouvez toujours essayer d&#8217;ouvrir un fil dédié à la linguistique mais je pense qu&#8217;il manque pas mal d&#8217;outils sur ce site pour avoir une discussion utile sur le sujet.

Je signe donc la fin de ce fil, à vous d&#8217;essayer de lui redonner vie sous une autre forme, en conservant l'aspect &#8220;aide et conseils&#8221; face aux difficultés des langues francophones (comme ça on élargit un peu) et en oubliant peut-être les échanges entre spécialistes.

Ou pas&#8230;


----------

